# CONNECTIONS 4 #52



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its rainy today. I slept well in my own bed last night. I dont know what we are doing today. Im hoping for a knitting day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another night of very little sleep, but I found a great TV program to keep me entertained -- on our PBS channel...The Great British Baking Show -- I saw the first episode on making cakes. So much fun and hearing the accents and the humor reminded me of how much fun we had with London and Purple this past Fall. I think I'm going to try some of those cakes. I did make the lemon drizzle cake for Christmas and loved it---very different texture than what I'm used to so loved the variety. The walnut cake looks like the next fun one to try and then the Cherry/almond cake. The bakers seemed to be working out of a specific cookbook - I'll follow the show and see if they mention it. The setting is in a tent in a very pastoral area complete with sheep so it was very soothing to watch in the wee hours of this morning.


The two judges both do cook books, they are Paul Hollywood and Mary Berry and yes there are books of the show, just google Greag British Bake Off recipes, probably Amazon does the book. There have bedn several series of the show and they also celebrity bake offs as well. L woould love to bake with you. Hope you are feeling better soon. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning girls. I am still in bed. I was really tired last night. Not got much planned today. I now have my new Addi tunisiancrochet needles and cables, so may have a play with them. 
Polly, sending you lots of healing and positive hugs. Xx.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its rainy today. I slept well in my own bed last night. I dont know what we are doing today. Im hoping for a knitting day.


Good morning. It's raining here too. I've put a casserole into the slow cooker and now I'm having coffee.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is Mead? I have heard of it, but don't know what it is.


I'm not sure what mead is either. I've never had it, but imagine it to be rather like port, I am probably wrong!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning girls. I am still in bed. I was really tired last night. Not got much planned today. I now have my new Addi tunisiancrochet needles and cables, so may have a play with them.
> Polly, sending you lots of healing and positive hugs. Xx.


Enjoy playing with your new toys, that will keep you resting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm not sure what mead is either. I've never had it, but imagine it to be rather like port, I am probably wrong!!!


I believe it is a wine made with fermented honey, it is very sweet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well hello everybody, sorry I was AWOL yesterday, I was out most of the day with Jill. We went to a very large garden centre then to Sevenoaks, which is an olde-worlde little town in Kent. I bought a new handbag and found a lovely craft shop where I bought some yarn!!
I have been a bit poorly also  ! First I developed a bad lower back, possibly from sitting on my bot for too long, knitting and playing games on Facebook! It's not too bad if I am moving about but if I sit for any length of time, getting up is excruciating. Then, as I can't let my DD have anything I haven't got, I developed full-blown cystitis! Got to the docs this morning and schmoozed the receptionist into getting me a prescription for antibiotics, which I hope will kick in pretty quickly!
I hope all you other poorly girls are on the mend, just off to catch up now!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I believe it is a wine made with fermented honey, it is very sweet!!


Mid day and I'm just having breakfast!! Used to drink mead when I lived in Cornwall. One of those drinks best to lie down first before you fall down.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well hello everybody, sorry I was AWOL yesterday, I was out most of the day with Jill. We went to a very large garden centre then to Sevenoaks, which is an olde-worlde little town in Kent. I bought a new handbag and found a lovely craft shop where I bought some yarn!!
> I have been a bit poorly also  ! First I developed a bad lower back, possibly from sitting on my bot for too long, knitting and playing games on Facebook! It's not too bad if I am moving about but if I sit for any length of time, getting up is excruciating. Then, as I can't let my DD have anything I haven't got, I developed full-blown cystitis! Got to the docs this morning and schmoozed the receptionist into getting me a prescription for antibiotics, which I hope will kick in pretty quickly!
> I hope all you other poorly girls are on the mend, just off to catch up now!! xxxxxxxx


Sorry you have been poorly, hope you get better PDQ as that is not a nice thing to have. Sending you lots of healing and soothing vibes. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies. Up early today. May go back to bed for awhile. Living, dining room all cleared of boxes. Looks so nice but now when one talks you hear yourself as an echo.hahaRan into a bit of good fortune. Got a beautiful standing floor lamp in the shape of a sea shell and a matching set of lovely lamps for free. Neighors had to go to nursing home so grandsons gave lamps to us. 

GS hope you get a knitting day also. Sounds like you had a wonderful holiday with your family. Need to skype soon. Miss you.

Saxy good to hear you are over the flu and feeling better. You shall have to think up a fun way to get back at middle brother for snapping a pic of you dozing. Is a sweet pic though.

Pam I am so glad to be out of cold temperatures. We are supposed to be in the high 70's and may hit 80F this upcoming week. Bundle up if you go out.

Lifeline did you decide on which pattern you will fashion your cape on. Casserole for dinner, yum. be right over.

Xiang We went to bed right after the New Year rang in. Saw all the folks in Times Square. They said some had been there for 12 hours. Must have been the younger folks doing that. Too cold for me to stay outside like that.

Purple how do you like your new crochet hooks??In the spring you will have plenty of down time to knit and crochet. Know your knee will feel so much better after surgery. Sorry to hear you will need the other knee done plus both hips. Wish I could be there to help you.Thanks for the update on Sam.

Jolly it takes some folks a little less or more time to get over this miserable flu. Hopefully you will be on the mend shortly. How is your DS doing with it???Lovely friends to bring you food.

Londy I have heard of mead, but never knew what it was actually made out of.I thought it was made out of some fermented grains. Thanks for the info.

Off to get ready for the day furniture shopping. Yipee
Card board boxes for clothing gets old real fast. Hugs to all, Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy hope the medicine kicks in quickly. Drink lots of water and cranberry juice. Terrible thing to have. Hugs coming your way.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have been poorly, hope you get better PDQ as that is not a nice thing to have. Sending you lots of healing and soothing vibes. xxx


Thanks dear, we're a right bunch of old crocks at the moment, aren't we? The only way is up!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Up early today. May go back to bed for awhile. Living, dining room all cleared of boxes. Looks so nice but now when one talks you hear yourself as an echo.hahaRan into a bit of good fortune. Got a beautiful standing floor lamp in the shape of a sea shell and a matching set of lovely lamps for free. Neighors had to go to nursing home so grandsons gave lamps to us.
> 
> GS hope you get a knitting day also. Sounds like you had a wonderful holiday with your family. Need to skype soon. Miss you.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the lamps how thoughtful of them to just give them to you 

Jolly i was sick for about a week , it didnt last long but it hit me fast and hard ... one minute i was fine and the next morning i had been smacked a bunch of times by a sick stick I hope you feel better soon.
Now the kids have it , so i am sure they will be sure to pass it back to me sooner or later. LOL GOD LOVE EM.

Sweet pea has learned some new words and signs ... Nobody , Nowhere, and NO WAY ...LOL 
She is learning to sign help right now . she has gotten very good at signing please and more and candy hahaha .. I tell ya , i love that kid 

Sorry to hear your having your knee done so soon Purple  and as for the other joints , well i will likely be joining you as a cyborg way sooner than i would like to. As well as doc thinks he may have to go back in to the stupid shoulder and clip the tendons ... the are getting pushed around by the prosthetic in there and it dont feel very good .

Londy i hope your not getting this nasty flu , its a doozy.

My neice just moved into her new apartment today and i got to go and take a few house warming groceries  Its a beautiful apartment , it has a balcony and lots of storage space , but the cost now a days for a one bedroom is highway robbery !

Not sure if Binky mentioned it but since i was sick Christmas eve nobody would do the caroling ... maybe i mentioned it already ? Jeez my brain lately i swear.

DD1's 23rd Birthday is coming up on the tenth and she wants another tattoo !! I hope she loves the design this time ... the last few she said she got for sentiment and doesnt love them ...  personally i would rather give her temporary ones hahaha .

Im crocheting her a scrap blanket too so hopefully i can finish it on time , its hard to work on it here at home because with them living here now she is ALWAYS here LOL !

On the bright side DD2 has found a new boyfriend and he seems like a really fantastic person. He is only 21 but he is a funeral director ... he went to school for it and is totally certified. . Sweet pea loves him and she just doesnt warm up to everyone like that ... so ... it looks good so far . She is planning on getting her own place sometime in March . DD1 and her fiance are going to try to get their own place soon too so ... woot woot i might get my sewing room back lol ..
NAH !!! I will miss them all like crazy !!! because im crazy , but i love having them all here with Mommy  LOL

Well ladies i am going to try to go to sleep , I am suppose to get up and go shopping with Jess in about 6 hours .. yay !

Happy New Year everyone ... Another milestone for us all , another year we have been together , and hopefully this year will see more of us getting to meet up again 

Love you all 
((HUGS)) XOXOX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Congrats on the lamps how thoughtful of them to just give them to you
> 
> Jolly i was sick for about a week , it didnt last long but it hit me fast and hard ... one minute i was fine and the next morning i had been smacked a bunch of times by a sick stick I hope you feel better soon.
> Now the kids have it , so i am sure they will be sure to pass it back to me sooner or later. LOL GOD LOVE EM.
> ...


Hi Gorgeous! Sorry to hear that you too may have to have more surgery but I'm guessing you are getting used to it now, you could probably do the operation yourself!!! Glad things are looking good for you girls, you all deserve to be happy - and you deserve to get your sewing room back!! Love you to bits! xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well hello everybody, sorry I was AWOL yesterday, I was out most of the day with Jill. We went to a very large garden centre then to Sevenoaks, which is an olde-worlde little town in Kent. I bought a new handbag and found a lovely craft shop where I bought some yarn!!
> I have been a bit poorly also  ! First I developed a bad lower back, possibly from sitting on my bot for too long, knitting and playing games on Facebook! It's not too bad if I am moving about but if I sit for any length of time, getting up is excruciating. Then, as I can't let my DD have anything I haven't got, I developed full-blown cystitis! Got to the docs this morning and schmoozed the receptionist into getting me a prescription for antibiotics, which I hope will kick in pretty quickly!
> I hope all you other poorly girls are on the mend, just off to catch up now!! xxxxxxxx


Awwww no!!! I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that knoe Sam (the Wren) on the Tea Party. Unfortunage,y he is in hospital. That is all I know at the moment. I suspect it is to do with hjs breathing problems. Will let you know when l find out more.


Thanks for letting us know I will be thinking about him


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have heard tht Sam should only be in hospital for the week end and yes it was his breathing problems. I'll send him good wishes from Connections.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning girls. I am still in bed. I was really tired last night. Not got much planned today. I now have my new Addi tunisiancrochet needles and cables, so may have a play with them.
> Polly, sending you lots of healing and positive hugs. Xx.


I have that se I like the hooks just haven't used the cords yet enjoy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I believe it is a wine made with fermented honey, it is very sweet!!


Then it sounds like something I would love!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you lot ganging up on me? Sounds like you are feeling better Saxy.
> Just take it easy and get your strength back.


Sorry about that. Yes, I am over the flu. Now I need to find out why I am so slow, sloppy and sleepy. I haven't been right for well over a year now. Among my birthday cards on 24th I received a letter from the hospital saying I had been referred to the nephrology dept and was on the waiting list. I didn't know I had been referred, or what it meant. Quite a nice present! It's the kidney dept, and apparently my potassium content is out of kilter, but I don't know whether I should be eating more, or less, bananas! Or how important it is. So I don't know whether to worry or not; so I won't. But it would be nice if the result would be a healthier me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, back from the panto where we had a lovely time - OH YES WE DID! Lots of very bad joke, singing and dancing and that was just the audience! All the usual stuff and LM got soaked by a water gun. She was thrilled to bits, she and her friend has fflashing tiaras and glowing wands. All in all a great success.
> 
> The man came to see about the boiler today and we need a newone, what a surprise. They gas company say they can't fit it until 12 Feb but I shall ring and give them what for and tell them I am a frail little old lady and see if they can come earlier!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you that knoe Sam (the Wren) on the Tea Party. Unfortunage,y he is in hospital. That is all I know at the moment. I suspect it is to do with hjs breathing problems. Will let you know when l find out more.


Poor Sam. I hope all goes well for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The two judges both do cook books, they are Paul Hollywood and Mary Berry and yes there are books of the show, just google Greag British Bake Off recipes, probably Amazon does the book. There have bedn several series of the show and they also celebrity bake offs as well. L woould love to bake with you. Hope you are feeling better soon. Xx


Oh -- that would be so much fun!! I did do some more research and will be following this show and trying some of the recipes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning girls. I am still in bed. I was really tired last night. Not got much planned today. I now have my new Addi tunisiancrochet needles and cables, so may have a play with them.
> Polly, sending you lots of healing and positive hugs. Xx.


I know you'll love the Addi crochet hooks and cables -- such fun. Do you have a first project ready to go?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is Mead? I have heard of it, but don't know what it is.


it's what the ancient britons drank, and right through to the middle ages. It is made from fermented honey. It came long before beer. Nowadays it is made with grape wine and honey mix. Made properly it is less sweet, and VERY potent.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no -- sorry that you've been feeling poorly...hope that both conditions go away quickly and that you're feeling good again soon. I hope you can at least enjoy your new yarn and handbag.



London Girl said:


> Well hello everybody, sorry I was AWOL yesterday, I was out most of the day with Jill. We went to a very large garden centre then to Sevenoaks, which is an olde-worlde little town in Kent. I bought a new handbag and found a lovely craft shop where I bought some yarn!!
> I have been a bit poorly also  ! First I developed a bad lower back, possibly from sitting on my bot for too long, knitting and playing games on Facebook! It's not too bad if I am moving about but if I sit for any length of time, getting up is excruciating. Then, as I can't let my DD have anything I haven't got, I developed full-blown cystitis! Got to the docs this morning and schmoozed the receptionist into getting me a prescription for antibiotics, which I hope will kick in pretty quickly!
> I hope all you other poorly girls are on the mend, just off to catch up now!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am halfway through a lovely lace shawl, made with fyberspates wool - beautiful shades of torquoise and purple. I have got to the final chart and find I have to add beads. I still haven't ever done that. I went online yesterday and ordered some beads, giving me a choice. They came this morning! Unfortunately I can't start as I need a 0.5mm crochet hook. Right; back on Ebay!
When I finally get the needle be ready for a shout Purple!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good asfternoon girls. We have been out most of the day. Weve been to 3 garden centres and a farmers market. DS bought me a silver vase at Christmas and I wanted something to go in it. I thought thats if I dont have a real flower, then I can get away with an articial posy. Ive got some Narcissuses.(SP).

Ive enjoyed today. I did a salad and Jacket potatoes and we'd bought some strawberries so we had them too. They were gorgeous. Maybe tomorrow I may knit!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well hello everybody, sorry I was AWOL yesterday, I was out most of the day with Jill. We went to a very large garden centre then to Sevenoaks, which is an olde-worlde little town in Kent. I bought a new handbag and found a lovely craft shop where I bought some yarn!!
> I have been a bit poorly also  ! First I developed a bad lower back, possibly from sitting on my bot for too long, knitting and playing games on Facebook! It's not too bad if I am moving about but if I sit for any length of time, getting up is excruciating. Then, as I can't let my DD have anything I haven't got, I developed full-blown cystitis! Got to the docs this morning and schmoozed the receptionist into getting me a prescription for antibiotics, which I hope will kick in pretty quickly!
> I hope all you other poorly girls are on the mend, just off to catch up now!! xxxxxxxx


My sympathy for you for the cystitis, its not pleasant at all. I always found sitting on a hotwater bottle used to ease it too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy hope the medicine kicks in quickly. Drink lots of water and cranberry juice. Terrible thing to have. Hugs coming your way.


Ive heard cranbury juice is good too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, we're a right bunch of old crocks at the moment, aren't we? The only way is up!! xxxx


I hope you get feeling better soon. So glad you were able to get meds right away. Sending healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know you'll love the Addi crochet hooks and cables -- such fun. Do you have a first project ready to go?


I shall probably do some swatches of differnt stitches and see later if the will go together to mke something x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Awwww no!!! I know exactly what you are going through.


Yes, you do, don't you? This is my second bout ever and the last one was about 7 years ago so I have been lucky!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, I am over the flu. Now I need to find out why I am so slow, sloppy and sleepy. I haven't been right for well over a year now. Among my birthday cards on 24th I received a letter from the hospital saying I had been referred to the nephrology dept and was on the waiting list. I didn't know I had been referred, or what it meant. Quite a nice present! It's the kidney dept, and apparently my potassium content is out of kilter, but I don't know whether I should be eating more, or less, bananas! Or how important it is. So I don't know whether to worry or not; so I won't. But it would be nice if the result would be a healthier me!


Will keep everything crossed for you for a healthier 2015 xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, you do, don't you? This is my second bout ever and the last one was about 7 years ago so I have been lucky!! xxx


More soothing vibes on their way xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, I am over the flu. Now I need to find out why I am so slow, sloppy and sleepy. I haven't been right for well over a year now. Among my birthday cards on 24th I received a letter from the hospital saying I had been referred to the nephrology dept and was on the waiting list. I didn't know I had been referred, or what it meant. Quite a nice present! It's the kidney dept, and apparently my potassium content is out of kilter, but I don't know whether I should be eating more, or less, bananas! Or how important it is. So I don't know whether to worry or not; so I won't. But it would be nice if the result would be a healthier me!


Nah, no point in worrying and hopefully, they are worrying unnecessarily as well! Keep your chin up love!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just skyped with gs3 in France. He is really beginning to speak well and said, inperfect English .... I love you Knanna.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no -- sorry that you've been feeling poorly...hope that both conditions go away quickly and that you're feeling good again soon. I hope you can at least enjoy your new yarn and handbag.


Thank you dear! I have just done some research and discovered that my two afflictions are probably linked, so I am only half as poorly as I thought I was!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just skyped with gs3 in France. He is really beginning to speak well and said, inperfect English .... I love you Knanna.


Ohhh,...makes your heart melt!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My sympathy for you for the cystitis, its not pleasant at all. I always found sitting on a hotwater bottle used to ease it too.


I had the hot water bottle on my back all yesterday evening, it was lovely and really helped. I'm not very keen on cranberry juice but am trying to drink lots of water!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you get feeling better soon. So glad you were able to get meds right away. Sending healing hugs to you! xxxooo


Thanks dear, it's not like my docs to be so obliging so I will have to remember this the next time they are p***ing me off!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> More soothing vibes on their way xxxxx


Thank you my lovely, they are working already!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you my lovely, they are working already!!


Barley water is also supposed to help and plain yoghurt (l think the last one is applied to the affected area - toomuch information, sorry


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a lovely surprise gift from our Nitzi a couple of days ago, it is a set of 4 pairs of itty bitty Hiya Hiya 9" circular needles, all in the most beautiful Chinese brocade case for knitting socks by the two circulars method! I am thrilled to bits and will be dragging out some sock yarn........soon!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohhh,...makes your heart melt!


Just got this photo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Barley water is also supposed to help and plain yoghurt (l think the last one is applied to the affected area - toomuch information, sorry


Isn't that for Thrush? Barley water take me back to my youth when any ailment was addressed with Robinsons Lemon Barley water!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a lovely surprise gift from our Nitzi a couple of days ago, it is a set of 4 pairs of itty bitty Hiya Hiya 9" circular needles, all in the most beautiful Chinese brocade case for knitting socks by the two circulars method! I am thrilled to bits and will be dragging out some sock yarn........soon!!


Hoorah!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just skyped with gs3 in France. He is really beginning to speak well and said, inperfect English .... I love you Knanna.


Awww, how wonderful!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just got this photo


Can't see it!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't that for Thrush? Barley water take me back to my youth when any ailment was addressed with Robinsons Lemon Barley water!!!


Oops, perhaps it is. I'd just eat the yoghurt anyway.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops, perhaps it is. I'd just eat the yoghurt anyway.


Yeh, will do!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can't see it!!!


Oops again, let's se uf this works


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Barley water is also supposed to help and plain yoghurt (l think the last one is applied to the affected area - toomuch information, sorry


i think thats thrush! Im not sure. Anyway dab it on I say. whatever!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> i think thats thrush! Im not sure. Anyway dab it on I say. whatever!


Hi Gorgeous, have you had a good day?xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can't see it!!!


me neither......probably not there :roll: has she been on the wine yet?she has to keep warm.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops again, let's se uf this works


AW bless them....Its a shame they have to grow into teenagers. :thumbdown:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gorgeous, have you had a good day?xx


I have!!!!! Tomorrow...I KNIT>>>>>>


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Jynx??? What about Shand???? or even Tammie.....I sent Tammie an e card but havent heard anything.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another night of very little sleep, but I found a great TV program to keep me entertained -- on our PBS channel...The Great British Baking Show -- I saw the first episode on making cakes. So much fun and hearing the accents and the humor reminded me of how much fun we had with London and Purple this past Fall. I think I'm going to try some of those cakes. I did make the lemon drizzle cake for Christmas and loved it---very different texture than what I'm used to so loved the variety. The walnut cake looks like the next fun one to try and then the Cherry/almond cake. The bakers seemed to be working out of a specific cookbook - I'll follow the show and see if they mention it. The setting is in a tent in a very pastoral area complete with sheep so it was very soothing to watch in the wee hours of this morning.


Hi Rookie, we loved that series. Mary Berry is & has been a popular baker for many years. I've never had one of her recipes fail. She has loads of books but the programme produces one every year too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> I'm working on forgiveness but not there yet. And it's a good hospital. I never expected he would be like that. If it takes a month to get over the flu, I will need tranquilizers my friend brought us chef salad, potato salad, meatball sub and desert sticks. Today my other two friends were eating at an Italian restaurant nearby so asked what I'd like. I asked for pizza which was delish. They left it by the door so I didn't give them germs.


You are lucky to have friends around you to care for you. I'm really fed up, not seen anyone other than my DH. He is getting fed up with me now, I'm sending him out tomorrow to see one of our daughters. He has to go to hospital on Monday, he will be glad of a change of scenery, although he is dreading going.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> I'm not sure what mead is either. I've never had it, but imagine it to be rather like port, I am probably wrong!!!


It's a very sweet, honey based I think, fortified wine. I had some from am ones try once it was delicious.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will keep everything crossed for you for a healthier 2015 xxx


you'll have to uncross your legs, to get those knees better yourself!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear! I have just done some research and discovered that my two afflictions are probably linked, so I am only half as poorly as I thought I was!!!!


Poor you, hope the MEDS soon kickin. My girls & I always get backache when we get cystitis, it's your kidneys rebelling! Drink lots, flush those bugs away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> AW bless them....Its a shame they have to grow into teenagers. :thumbdown:


They're still wonderful as teenagers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just skyped with gs3 in France. He is really beginning to speak well and said, inperfect English .... I love you Knanna.


That's so precious!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a lovely surprise gift from our Nitzi a couple of days ago, it is a set of 4 pairs of itty bitty Hiya Hiya 9" circular needles, all in the most beautiful Chinese brocade case for knitting socks by the two circulars method! I am thrilled to bits and will be dragging out some sock yarn........soon!!


What a wonderful surprise and a lovely gift! Our Nitzi is so thoughtful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops again, let's se uf this works


Wonderful photo. They are beautiful children!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops again, let's se uf this works


That'a really lovely! All your gks are very photogenic!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Has anyone heard of Jynx??? What about Shand???? or even Tammie.....I sent Tammie an e card but havent heard anything.


I had a Facebook message from Jynx around Christmas. Life is hectic and she is staying sane by just playing games on the PC. She's fine


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Has anyone heard of Jynx??? What about Shand???? or even Tammie.....I sent Tammie an e card but havent heard anything.


Don't know about Shand. You may remember that I phoned her on the way to Lincoln last year, in case she could meet us for the day but she was just moving in to her own small flat and was busy unpacking. Haven't heard anything since


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a Facebook message from Jynx around Christmas. Life is hectic and she is staying sane by just playing games on the PC. She's fine


That's good to hear. We miss her!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good asfternoon girls. We have been out most of the day. Weve been to 3 garden centres and a farmers market. DS bought me a silver vase at Christmas and I wanted something to go in it. I thought thats if I dont have a real flower, then I can get away with an articial posy. Ive got some Narcissuses.(SP).
> 
> Ive enjoyed today. I did a salad and Jacket potatoes and we'd bought some strawberries so we had them too. They were gorgeous. Maybe tomorrow I may knit!!!!!


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am halfway through a lovely lace shawl, made with fyberspates wool - beautiful shades of torquoise and purple. I have got to the final chart and find I have to add beads. I still haven't ever done that. I went online yesterday and ordered some beads, giving me a choice. They came this morning! Unfortunately I can't start as I need a 0.5mm crochet hook. Right; back on Ebay!
> When I finally get the needle be ready for a shout Purple!


Looking forward to seeing the shawl. What pattern are you using?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a lovely surprise gift from our Nitzi a couple of days ago, it is a set of 4 pairs of itty bitty Hiya Hiya 9" circular needles, all in the most beautiful Chinese brocade case for knitting socks by the two circulars method! I am thrilled to bits and will be dragging out some sock yarn........soon!!


How wonderful, I'm watching out for numerous socks now :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Gorgeous! Sorry to hear that you too may have to have more surgery but I'm guessing you are getting used to it now, you could probably do the operation yourself!!! Glad things are looking good for you girls, you all deserve to be happy - and you deserve to get your sewing room back!! Love you to bits! xxxxxxxx


Londy don't give her any ideas, she just might try! :shock: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have heard tht Sam should only be in hospital for the week end and yes it was his breathing problems. I'll send him good wishes from Connections.


Thank you and it's good to know he won't have to stay that long!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops again, let's se uf this works


That is such a precious photo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Rookie, we loved that series. Mary Berry is & has been a popular baker for many years. I've never had one of her recipes fail. She has loads of books but the programme produces one every year too.


I'll look for that --- I've been following some of the other shows on the PBS website .. next episode is with biscuits which I'm assuming are cookies (in USA language).


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How wonderful, I'm watching out for numerous socks now :-D


Do not be holding your breath dear!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> not the best Christmas photo 2014! Both of us out for the count.


It just looks like a lot of others, who pass out after a huge Christmas lunch - no need to be embarrassed. It is just so unfortunate for you, that you were so ill 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, back from the panto where we had a lovely time - OH YES WE DID! Lots of very bad joke, singing and dancing and that was just the audience! All the usual stuff and LM got soaked by a water gun. She was thrilled to bits, she and her friend has fflashing tiaras and glowing wands. All in all a great success.
> 
> The man came to see about the boiler today and we need a newone, what a surprise. They gas company say they can't fit it until 12 Feb but I shall ring and give them what for and tell them I am a frail little old lady and see if they can come earlier!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok. xx


I hope they see the error of their way!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a busy day but a nice one. DH and I went shopping for furniture. Didn't have much luck the first couple of stores. But did stop at a deli inside a gift shop and had a wonderful lunch. Did luck out, got 2 bedroom sets and a full dining room set, plus glass topped table for the den. Only LR and Florida room to go.Making progress.

Hope those who have been ill are feeling better.Gentle hugs sent.Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had the hot water bottle on my back all yesterday evening, it was lovely and really helped. I'm not very keen on cranberry juice but am trying to drink lots of water!!!


Cranberry pomegranate is pretty good and it helps to numb everything that hurts, I do not like plan ol cranberry juice either.....(shudders)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just skyped with gs3 in France. He is really beginning to speak well and said, inperfect English .... I love you Knanna.


Aaaww that is so sweet!

Michaels favorite new word is No but said because something is going wrong, namely his box buddy was coming apart and he was saying No, no.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a lovely surprise gift from our Nitzi a couple of days ago, it is a set of 4 pairs of itty bitty Hiya Hiya 9" circular needles, all in the most beautiful Chinese brocade case for knitting socks by the two circulars method! I am thrilled to bits and will be dragging out some sock yarn........soon!!


Awesome gift I love Hiyahiya needles will have to look these up for my go at socks!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops again, let's se uf this works


Aaaawwwwwwww........ :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day but a nice one. DH and I went shopping for furniture. Didn't have much luck the first couple of stores. But did stop at a deli inside a gift shop and had a wonderful lunch. Did luck out, got 2 bedroom sets and a full dining room set, plus glass topped table for the den. Only LR and Florida room to go.Making progress.
> 
> Hope those who have been ill are feeling better.Gentle hugs sent.Purly


That's great, Purly!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purely you had a really productive day, hope you can get the rest of the furniture that you need soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's great that your friends are supplying you with food.


More than having food..I needed to feel not alone. When she came with the pizza I felt loved. I've had three evenings when fear overcame me. Better tonight but I'm starting to worry about the future. Better to take it a day at a time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another night of very little sleep, but I found a great TV program to keep me entertained -- on our PBS channel...The Great British Baking Show -- I saw the first episode on making cakes. So much fun and hearing the accents and the humor reminded me of how much fun we had with London and Purple this past Fall. I think I'm going to try some of those cakes. I did make the lemon drizzle cake for Christmas and loved it---very different texture than what I'm used to so loved the variety. The walnut cake looks like the next fun one to try and then the Cherry/almond cake. The bakers seemed to be working out of a specific cookbook - I'll follow the show and see if they mention it. The setting is in a tent in a very pastoral area complete with sheep so it was very soothing to watch in the wee hours of this morning.


I saw an ad for it coming to my area. Now I'm realy interested. I don't cook but love recipes.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning girls. I am still in bed. I was really tired last night. Not got much planned today. I now have my new Addi tunisiancrochet needles and cables, so may have a play with them.
> Polly, sending you lots of healing and positive hugs. Xx.


Thank you for the hugs. May be a dumb question but have you gotten a second opinion. When mom tripped on wrapping paper roll her knee made a sac of water they tapped. Wanted to replace the knee cap. Another doctor told her to elevate it so the fluid ran toward her body. She did and never had to replace the knee cap. You probably have a different reason to replace it but a second opinion can't hurt. All my best wishes for your knee to be better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Up early today. May go back to bed for awhile. Living, dining room all cleared of boxes. Looks so nice but now when one talks you hear yourself as an echo.hahaRan into a bit of good fortune. Got a beautiful standing floor lamp in the shape of a sea shell and a matching set of lovely lamps for free. Neighors had to go to nursing home so grandsons gave lamps to us.
> 
> GS hope you get a knitting day also. Sounds like you had a wonderful holiday with your family. Need to skype soon. Miss you.
> 
> ...


He has bronchitis, blowing hi nose constantly, taking meds, very tired. I'm coughing up mucus ...very


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies. Up early today. May go back to bed for awhile. Living, dining room all cleared of boxes. Looks so nice but now when one talks you hear yourself as an echo.hahaRan into a bit of good fortune. Got a beautiful standing floor lamp in the shape of a sea shell and a matching set of lovely lamps for free. Neighors had to go to nursing home so grandsons gave lamps to us.
> 
> GS hope you get a knitting day also. Sounds like you had a wonderful holiday with your family. Need to skype soon. Miss you.
> 
> ...


He has bronchitis, blowing hi nose constantly, taking meds, very tired. I'm coughing up mucus ...very Tired and moody, I cried for half hour on the phone and I've been so good about not letting friend's know when I'm sad. Just projecting the worse future. Better today, I drove to get food curbside but it began snowing and got slick for driving. Did me good just to go out. Been in a week. It's suppose to be warm tomorrow.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Congrats on the lamps how thoughtful of them to just give them to you
> 
> Jolly i was sick for about a week , it didnt last long but it hit me fast and hard ... one minute i was fine and the next morning i had been smacked a bunch of times by a sick stick I hope you feel better soon.
> Now the kids have it , so i am sure they will be sure to pass it back to me sooner or later. LOL GOD LOVE EM.
> ...


I know what you mean about sudden onset. If you have a filmy scarf pull it ipover you nose and mouth around them. It might keep germs out. I do that when cat comes up to my face. I think the pets can get it from us but we can't from them. Hope you are feeling well ASAP.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Had a busy day but a nice one. DH and I went shopping for furniture. Didn't have much luck the first couple of stores. But did stop at a deli inside a gift shop and had a wonderful lunch. Did luck out, got 2 bedroom sets and a full dining room set, plus glass topped table for the den. Only LR and Florida room to go.Making progress.
> 
> Hope those who have been ill are feeling better.Gentle hugs sent.Purly


What is the Florida room?
So glad you managed to get more stuff today :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll look for that --- I've been following some of the other shows on the PBS website .. next episode is with biscuits which I'm assuming are cookies (in USA language).


That's right. I love home made biscuits.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another night of very little sleep, but I found a great TV program to keep me entertained -- on our PBS channel...The Great British Baking Show -- I saw the first episode on making cakes. So much fun and hearing the accents and the humor reminded me of how much fun we had with London and Purple this past Fall. I think I'm going to try some of those cakes. I did make the lemon drizzle cake for Christmas and loved it---very different texture than what I'm used to so loved the variety. The walnut cake looks like the next fun one to try and then the Cherry/almond cake. The bakers seemed to be working out of a specific cookbook - I'll follow the show and see if they mention it. The setting is in a tent in a very pastoral area complete with sheep so it was very soothing to watch in the wee hours of this morning.


The small hours of the morning are when most of my knitting gets done. I might also do some spinning as well, but I keep my ssewing for the Daylight hours - apparently my sewing machine makes too much noise 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I believe it is a wine made with fermented honey, it is very sweet!!


I think you are right, I seem to recognie that description


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops again, let's se uf this works


Beautiful photo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the hugs. May be a dumb question but have you gotten a second opinion. When mom tripped on wrapping paper roll her knee made a sac of water they tapped. Wanted to replace the knee cap. Another doctor told her to elevate it so the fluid ran toward her body. She did and never had to replace the knee cap. You probably have a different reason to replace it but a second opinion can't hurt. All my best wishes for your knee to be better.


Thanks for your concern Polly, but the xray shows that it is bone on bone so l do need the replacement. Sending you more hugs x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very mixty Surrey. Took our tree and decorations down last night, the lounge looks so bare.

I've a busy week coming up. WI knitting tomorrow abd an early birthday lunch for DD, the Coven on Tuesday, start the Pain Management course on Wednesday, day ofv Thursday and WI sewing on Friday. 

Pearlie, glad you are getting furniture sorted, soungs like you are having fun.

Judi, hope you are not near any of the fires.

Hope everyone that is poorly has a better week l love uou all lots xxx. ,


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its white asnd frosty today. My plan is to stay in and knit. We have just had cocoa the little dog from next door come for her treat. She loves us to bits asnd we love her too. She is so very much like Miss Daisy. She is lovely too. I must catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its white asnd frosty today. My plan is to stay in and knit. We have just had cocoa the little dog from next door come for her treat. She loves us to bits asnd we love her too. She is so very much like Miss Daisy. She is lovely too. I must catch up.


That sounds nice. I must jump in thd shower. Catch you later x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Cranberry pomegranate is pretty good and it helps to numb everything that hurts, I do not like plan ol cranberry juice either.....(shudders)


Thanks hun. Feeling much better today so the ABs must be working!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> More than having food..I needed to feel not alone. When she came with the pizza I felt loved. I've had three evenings when fear overcame me. Better tonight but I'm starting to worry about the future. Better to take it a day at a time.


That's the way, even if it gets down to one hour at a time, just keep going! It will get better! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He has bronchitis, blowing hi nose constantly, taking meds, very tired. I'm coughing up mucus ...very Tired and moody, I cried for half hour on the phone and I've been so good about not letting friend's know when I'm sad. Just projecting the worse future. Better today, I drove to get food curbside but it began snowing and got slick for driving. Did me good just to go out. Been in a week. It's suppose to be warm tomorrow.


I always feel better if I can get myself out, maybe for a short walk? Wrap up well though!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! Grey and damp here today but things will brighten up soon as we have Jake & Olivia for the night and all day tomorrow! Am going to get them to help take the tree and decorations down, the'll enjoy that!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Looking forward to seeing the shawl. What pattern are you using?


It's called Albertine, from the latest The Knitter. It's shaped using the Elizabeth Zimmermann Pi formula - start with 6 stitches and increase k1yo every 6 rows until you have 99 stitches, use chart A 24 rows, increase k1yo, use chart B 64 rows, increase k1yo, use chart C 56 rows then chart D to finish. I am about to start chart C with 387 stitches. 
It's a scrunchy mess ATM, but will be light and lacy when it's blocked.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a warm Fl. Getting all the things back to DSIL today that she loaned us and then visiting for a short while. Haven't really seen them in months.Also going to the grocery to pick up a few items . Making Tacos for dinner tonight.

Saxy I think I figured out the secret, but mum is the word so to speak. 

Purple have a lovely day as your week looks chocked ull with activity. I knitted a bit last night and my hands are so stiff and sore today, but i don't cre. Haven't picked up the needles in 2 weeks or so.

Londy glad the medicine is helping you and you are feeling better. It will be fun having the DGKs for 2 days and they think taking down the tree as fun not work, even better.

Jolly hope you are starting to recup from the flu. When you are over this misery perhaps to get yourself out and about, you might think of volunteering at a nursing home to visit with the residents once a week or so for a few hours. They would love to see you. So many are all alone and have no family. Think helping them would be of comfort for you.

GS have a lovely day. Glad you have a doggy visitor every morning. Know you love them as much as I do. Daisy sends big paw hugs and licks your way.

Lifeline a Florida is a room that can be open with screening or enclosed with lots of windows to let the sunlite in. My Fl. room is open to our den and and the other three walls are large windows that take up 3/4 of the walls so there is plenty of sunshine. It is air conditioned or you can open the windows and let the fresh air in. As soon as I can get the room finished I will put up a photo.

Binky I did enjoy myself yesterday. This is the first time I can ever remember buying so much furniture at one time. Like everyone else I started out in early attic pieces and little by little over the years bought a new piece here and there,so this was definitely a fun time.

Well girls I need to start packing up stuff for DSIL's house. Everyone have a wonderful day. Love Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH has decided to undercoat the kitchen...Its only a year since it started. We havent chosen the tiles yet. Every job in this house never gets finished. Anyway, I cant cook the dinner and I'm starving. Hes taken the cooker hood down. To paint behind. Whats the point if no one sees it?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
> Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
> I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!


OMG Saxy...more knitting? good for you.......Does none of your famiky have a TV? hahahah


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
> Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
> I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!


Ooh, what a wonderful secret!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

More hints? How old is Sarah? Is the good news something that will happen in a short time or longer (say 7-8 months?) Sounds exciting!



SaxonLady said:


> I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
> Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
> I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a very cold Chicago USA ...don't think I'll venture out very much today. Still have the clogged ears and cough so the throat is getting pretty raw. I've called the doctor, but he's not having anyone come into the office for fear of wide spread contagion, but said that if a fever shows up to call him immediately for antibiotics. So I'm on my own to get rid of this thing -- I remembered I had some Olbas cough syrup and oil from when I was in London so I'm giving that a go---it's just now becoming available in our pharmacies.

London - glad you are doing better. Hope it continues.

Purple - sounds like quite the busy week. Hope your eyes are doing better although I know you still need to limit computer time. Does it affect your being able to sew, etc.

JollyPolly - hope you get to feeling better. A day at a time is great advice -- hope your weather cooperates to get a walk in or an out of the house adventure. I find that the lack of sunshine during our winters really gets me down so I've gotten a sunlight bulb for my bathroom and it's really made a difference. We've gone as long as 10 days without seeing the sun.

Love to you all --- happy knitting.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
> Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
> I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!


Saxy Congratulations! You are getting greedy! We won't say a word!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good asfternoon girls. We have been out most of the day. Weve been to 3 garden centres and a farmers market. DS bought me a silver vase at Christmas and I wanted something to go in it. I thought thats if I dont have a real flower, then I can get away with an articial posy. Ive got some Narcissuses.(SP).
> 
> Ive enjoyed today. I did a salad and Jacket potatoes and we'd bought some strawberries so we had them too. They were gorgeous. Maybe tomorrow I may knit!!!!!


The silver vase and flowers sounds lovely...and the food delish.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG Saxy...more knitting? good for you.......Does none of your famiky have a TV? hahahah


Gs you made me giggle that is funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no -- sorry that you've been feeling poorly...hope that both conditions go away quickly and that you're feeling good again soon. I hope you can at least enjoy your new yarn and handbag.


Good that you were able to get meds..hope you are better soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive heard cranbury juice is good too.


I wonder if yogurt would help? Or is that for something else?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I shall probably do some swatches of differnt stitches and see later if the will go together to mke something x


I once saw a child's lower dress made that way with multicolor horizontal stripes on the top. Redheart has an afghan made with multi patches. The pattern was free in the store.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Saxy Congratulations! You are getting greedy! We won't say a word!


Congrats from me too & I won't say a word either :thumbup:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just skyped with gs3 in France. He is really beginning to speak well and said, inperfect English .... I love you Knanna.


Aren't children smart. And he said the best thing you could hear.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had the hot water bottle on my back all yesterday evening, it was lovely and really helped. I'm not very keen on cranberry juice but am trying to drink lots of water!!!


I mix a third cranberry the rest orange juice.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a warm Fl. Getting all the things back to DSIL today that she loaned us and then visiting for a short while. Haven't really seen them in months.Also going to the grocery to pick up a few items . Making Tacos for dinner tonight.
> 
> Saxy I think I figured out the secret, but mum is the word so to speak.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation of the Florida room. It sounds like what we call a conservatory.

Have a lovely catch up with DSIL


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have go for now going to make a stir fry for dinner and I need to get a few things from the store

Hope you all are enjoying your day!
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Looking good :thumbup:


Thank you I am so excited I love soft squishy socks when my feet are cold and my feet are always cold!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oops again, let's se uf this works


Ooooh precious. Both are. So much love there.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> AW bless them....Its a shame they have to grow into teenagers. :thumbdown:


I hope they always stay close to one another.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are lucky to have friends around you to care for you. I'm really fed up, not seen anyone other than my DH. He is getting fed up with me now, I'm sending him out tomorrow to see one of our daughters. He has to go to hospital on Monday, he will be glad of a change of scenery, although he is dreading going.


I wish him well and you a speedy recovery. The friend I cried to phoned yesterday making me feel less a problem to her. I worry so that the future will be aweful. Then I try to stay in this one day. When I'm sick I always get that way. I catch the flu always especially when I worked with little kids. But this was quick onset and high fever and the hospital was a nightmare. I hope your daughters can be there for both of you. Staying on here helps so much. I feel the goodness of all of you and less afraid. Are your daughters close enough to come by?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
> Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
> I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!


Oh my, I really don't know what you are talking about dear but many, many congratulations!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> More hints? How old is Sarah? Is the good news something that will happen in a short time or longer (say 7-8 months?) Sounds exciting!


Suspect you are on the right track Rookie!!! x


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a Facebook message from Jynx around Christmas. Life is hectic and she is staying sane by just playing games on the PC. She's fine


I hope she comes back on..I always liked her posts. Pc games just aren't as warm and fuzzy as you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a very cold Chicago USA ...don't think I'll venture out very much today. Still have the clogged ears and cough so the throat is getting pretty raw. I've called the doctor, but he's not having anyone come into the office for fear of wide spread contagion, but said that if a fever shows up to call him immediately for antibiotics. So I'm on my own to get rid of this thing -- I remembered I had some Olbas cough syrup and oil from when I was in London so I'm giving that a go---it's just now becoming available in our pharmacies.
> 
> London - glad you are doing better. Hope it continues.
> 
> ...


You stay n the warm honey and please get better soon! It was -1 degree when I wen to get the kids this morning, it is now up to about 3 degrees!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good that you were able to get meds..hope you are better soon.


Much better already thanks!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if yogurt would help? Or is that for something else?


I think we worked out that yogurt is for external application in cases of thrush!!! Eating some nice creamy Greek yogurt would certainly make me feel better though!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do not be holding your breath dear!!!


I'm going to look up socks with two circular needles on YouTube. I can't figure how the tips meet to knit. I can visualize three circular needles but not two. I've never done socks but I'd like to do a slipper sock.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if yogurt would help? Or is that for something else?


I think we worked out that yogurt is for external application in cases of thrush!!! Eating some nice creamy Greek yogurt would certainly make me feel better though!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if yogurt would help? Or is that for something else?


I think we worked out that yogurt is for external application in cases of thrush!!! Eating some nice creamy Greek yogurt would certainly make me feel better though!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


Well done, I am envious but will have a go soon! Lovely coloured yarn!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aaaww that is so sweet!
> 
> Michaels favorite new word is No but said because something is going wrong, namely his box buddy was coming apart and he was saying No, no.


He's just like me. 'No' is my best word too usually followed by 'not again'!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I mix a third cranberry the rest orange juice.


Did you find it helped? I can remember drinking pints of the stuff the last time I was afflicted and it didn't help at all, nor did the sachets from the pharmacy.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope she comes back on..I always liked her posts. Pc games just aren't as warm and fuzzy as you all.


I think she gets tired of relating the happenings with her mum and so on, she probably thinks we have had enough but if you are reading this Jynx, I assure you and everyone else, that we will never have had enough and are always happy to share even if we can't help!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> What is the Florida room?
> So glad you managed to get more stuff today :thumbup:


I missed some when I was sick. Have you moved? Is that why you are buying furniture? Sounds like an adventure tho needing it fast can be a stress.good luck to you...hope you find just what you like 
and on sale if possible


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wish him well and you a speedy recovery. The friend I cried to phoned yesterday making me feel less a problem to her. I worry so that the future will be aweful. Then I try to stay in this one day. When I'm sick I always get that way. I catch the flu always especially when I worked with little kids. But this was quick onset and high fever and the hospital was a nightmare. I hope your daughters can be there for both of you. Staying on here helps so much. I feel the goodness of all of you and less afraid. Are your daughters close enough to come by?


Hi jolly...Are you feeling a bit better now?This flu seems to have sapped the life out of most people and they reckon it leaves you with a cough and very tired.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think she gets tired of relating the happenings with her mum and so on, she probably thinks we have had enough but if you are reading this Jynx, I assure you and everyone else, that we will never have had enough and are always happy to share even if we can't help!!!


I agree here Jynx. Please, if you are reading this, come back to us. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think we worked out that yogurt is for external application in cases of thrush!!! Eating some nice creamy Greek yogurt would certainly make me feel better though!!!


hahaha,, This reminds me of the over 60's hahahaha. someone starts with a subject and then everyone gets their oar in on it and it ends up funny...Some end up talking about different things and wonder where they went wrong
:XD:

let me make it plain.....DAB ON THE YOGHURT, and swallow the cranberry juice!!!! NOT the other way round :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Lifeline have you any news yet?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, I am envious but will have a go soon! Lovely coloured yarn!!


It was really easy I have had the pattern awhile and her videos walk you right thru each step oh and the yarn is the same exact one you were practicing crochet on


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You stay n the warm honey and please get better soon! It was -1 degree when I wen to get the kids this morning, it is now up to about 3 degrees!!! xxxx


It was 60 here yesterday today the temperature is dropping way down to single digits tonight brrrrr.....definatley stay in and knit.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I agree here Jynx. Please, if you are reading this, come back to us. Xxxx


I miss you too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


Well done!!! It's looking great so far!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Much better already thanks!!


That is great to hear!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think she gets tired of relating the happenings with her mum and so on, she probably thinks we have had enough but if you are reading this Jynx, I assure you and everyone else, that we will never have had enough and are always happy to share even if we can't help!!!


I agree completely - we really do miss you, Jynx!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. It's a rainy day here today, but much warmer, so I guess that's okay. I'm heading out in a bit to meet up with some of my friends from my former knitting group. Haven't seen most of them in months, so it will be fun to catch up on what everyone's been doing.  Tomorrow I have errands to run and then on Tuesday and Wednesday I'll be heading down to visit with my parents for an overnight stay. Haven't done that in awhile and it's definitely time for another visit. We did see them at Thanksgiving but didn't really get much of a visit. This will give me plenty of time to see how they are doing.

Not much else going on here. Will check back in later. I hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


Looks very nice----good job.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, just caught up with your news. Hope those that are cold are keeping warm & those who are hot are feeling cool. Hope you are not too near the fires Judi, I was watching it on the news, looked scary.
I am feeling so much better, thnk goodness. DH & I have just got home from eating out, I managed to eat a small piece of chicken & a salad, really enjoyed it. Saw my DD & little O today . They have both lost so much weight, my DD is delighted as she had some to loose but O is so skinny. I'm going to see the Health Visitor with them this week. 
Not sure what dear Saxy is going on about, but I got a secret too yesterday. My god-son & his wife are expecting, his brother is also about to be a dad too. Their mum, who I have been friends with since we were babies is in a panic about having 2 on the way. I'm just waiting for an addition to our family but it's not happening.....yet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahaha,, This reminds me of the over 60's hahahaha. someone starts with a subject and then everyone gets their oar in on it and it ends up funny...Some end up talking about different things and wonder where they went wrong
> :XD:
> 
> let me make it plain.....DAB ON THE YOGHURT, and swallow the cranberry juice!!!! NOT the other way round :shock:


Or, poor the cranberry juice down the sink, throw the yoghurt in the bin and have a glass of wine and a gooey cake!!,! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I agree here Jynx. Please, if you are reading this, come back to us. Xxxx


Yes Jynx, if you are reading this we love and miss you. Sending you lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very mixty Surrey. Took our tree and decorations down last night, the lounge looks so bare.
> 
> I've a busy week coming up. WI knitting tomorrow abd an early birthday lunch for DD, the Coven on Tuesday, start the Pain Management course on Wednesday, day ofv Thursday and WI sewing on Friday.
> 
> ...


Fortunately I am not, but they are as ferocious as the fires closer to my region, the previous December/January, the previous year. Too many domestic, and native, animals have perished; and the fires are still not under control 😐


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I feel like trying a baby dress for my doctor's granddaughter. I must be still not thinking clear because i don't know what "Garment is worked in one piece to armhole." means. Do it on circular or on straight needles? It's a barrel dress with a shrug. Size six months which is how long it will take me to make it. Baby is a week old.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Binky. Have another big hug. What a thing to hear on Christmas morning.


I'm sorry you had this happen. Holidays are the worse time to lose a frirnd. My hugs to you too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for your concern Polly, but the xray shows that it is bone on bone so l do need the replacement. Sending you more hugs x


I wish they could just put a batting between the bones. Like silicone or some gel. I'm sure the fever left me daft. Just want you to be well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its white asnd frosty today. My plan is to stay in and knit. We have just had cocoa the little dog from next door come for her treat. She loves us to bits asnd we love her too. She is so very much like Miss Daisy. She is lovely too. I must catch up.


Dogs always perk me up. Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's the way, even if it gets down to one hour at a time, just keep going! It will get better! xxx


I hope so. I've no joy right now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I always feel better if I can get myself out, maybe for a short walk? Wrap up well though!!


Today I got yarn for the baby dress ..if I can get my head around the pattern. Seems I just have jet lag without the jet.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
> Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
> I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling![/quote
> 
> Hmmm what could it be?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*SaxonLady wrote:*
I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!

*Gandma Susan wrote:*
OMG Saxy...more knitting? good for you.......Does none of your family have a TV? hahahah

My thoughts exactly, Susan!!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


Looking cozy already. Good color choice. What yarn are you using?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a very cold Chicago USA ...don't think I'll venture out very much today. Still have the clogged ears and cough so the throat is getting pretty raw. I've called the doctor, but he's not having anyone come into the office for fear of wide spread contagion, but said that if a fever shows up to call him immediately for antibiotics. So I'm on my own to get rid of this thing -- I remembered I had some Olbas cough syrup and oil from when I was in London so I'm giving that a go---it's just now becoming available in our pharmacies.
> 
> London - glad you are doing better. Hope it continues.
> 
> ...


Good morning to you also, sad to hear that you are not well; I hope the illness clears up quickly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you find it helped? I can remember drinking pints of the stuff the last time I was afflicted and it didn't help at all, nor did the sachets from the pharmacy.


I'm not sure if it helped. My doctor suggested the cranberry juice. I think I just have the worse immune system. I guess it couldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if yogurt would help? Or is that for something else?


That is for something else


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi jolly...Are you feeling a bit better now?This flu seems to have sapped the life out of most people and they reckon it leaves you with a cough and very tired.


That's how it is for me. Just not a happy camper as they say.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


Well done Lisa, the sock is looking good.

I think I will post a pic of the socks I am making. I am making the first socks of 2 pair


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think she gets tired of relating the happenings with her mum and so on, she probably thinks we have had enough but if you are reading this Jynx, I assure you and everyone else, that we will never have had enough and are always happy to share even if we can't help!!!


Jynx, the above sentiment is applicable to me also xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

&#128151;&#128150;&#128159;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done Lisa, the sock is looking good.
> 
> I think I will post a pic of the socks I am making. I am making the first socks of 2 pair


Those are looking good, Judi!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Fortunately I am not, but they are as ferocious as the fires closer to my region, the previous December/January, the previous year. Too many domestic, and native, animals have perished; and the fires are still not under control 😐


*Addition to previous post:*
I am safely in the north of the state. The fires are devestating to both people residences, and animal habitats - espequally the native animals. Apparently people are posting a lot of photos showing the burnt corpses of many of the poor animals who did not survI've. People in surrounding areas are helping with safe havens for animals, but some areas are not accessible to the public; and one Boarding Kennel did not accept t e seriousness of the fires, in relation to their facility, and a lot of animals who were boarding ove Christmas holidays, lost their lives - because the owners didn't want to evacuate! There were many other Kennel facilities offering safe haven in their kennels, away from the danger zones 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are looking good, Judi!


Thanks Pam, they are beginning to feel so comfortable too. I just wish I could still knit as fast as I used to, then both pairs woUldale be completed :-D


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *Addition to previous post:*
> I am safely in the north of the state. The fires are devestating to both people residences, and animal habitats - espequally the native animals. Apparently people are posting a lot of photos showing the burnt corpses of many of the poor animals who did not survI've. People in surrounding areas are helping with safe havens for animals, but some areas are not accessible to the public; and one Boarding Kennel did not accept t e seriousness of the fires, in relation to their facility, and a lot of animals who were boarding ove Christmas holidays, lost their lives - because the owners didn't want to evacuate! There were many other Kennel facilities offering safe haven in their kennels, away from the danger zones 😦


So sad. Poor dears..depend on people to help them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Im up early becasuse the staff is coming today. Its white and frosty today. S and B and Dancing today also.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Im up early becasuse the staff is coming today. Its white and frosty today. S and B and Dancing today also.


So was l, for me. WI knitting this morning so I've got the fire lit to keep us warm. Thank goodness we still have an open fire. Out for early birthday lunch for DD. Catch you later. Love and hugs xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and -8'c (16'F). Windy with some lake effect flurries. 
On Saturday, mum and I went to see the Hobbit. It was warm out (0'C/32'F) so we just wore light coats and shoes as the snow had all melted away. We came out of the theatre to a blizzard with several inches of snow on the ground. 
I'm still working on my shawl. I decided to repeat the last section again. I can't figure how to finish this shawl. The first part of the pattern was very detailed, then I think the designer gave up. She gave 2 examples of how others finished theirs but never really gave the finish that she used to get the picture that she posted ??? She said she crocheted the edge. I'm going to have to blow the picture up and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So was l, for me. WI knitting this morning so I've got the fire lit to keep us warm. Thank goodness we still have an open fire. Out for early birthday lunch for DD. Catch you later. Love and hugs xx


I wish we had a working fireplace. The inner unit of our fireplace is so rusted from the chimney leaking that we can't use it. When we were renovating the front room I asked to take it out, but was overruled. NOW, mum is talking about taking it out. She wants to hire the firm that her guyfriend used when he took his woodstove out, which is going to cost a lot more money than if we had done it during renovations. She didn't want to do it at the time because "it would leave a big hole in the ceiling". Both my sister and I couldn't convince her that we could fix the hole where the chimney pipe came through. She likes the job that the firm did and the repairs that they did to Stuart's ceiling, so NOW she is willing to proceed.
I do like a crackling fire.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *Addition to previous post:*
> I am safely in the north of the state. The fires are devestating to both people residences, and animal habitats - espequally the native animals. Apparently people are posting a lot of photos showing the burnt corpses of many of the poor animals who did not survI've. People in surrounding areas are helping with safe havens for animals, but some areas are not accessible to the public; and one Boarding Kennel did not accept t e seriousness of the fires, in relation to their facility, and a lot of animals who were boarding ove Christmas holidays, lost their lives - because the owners didn't want to evacuate! There were many other Kennel facilities offering safe haven in their kennels, away from the danger zones 😦


We've had problems with forest fires in this country. People don't realise how fast and how hot these fires can get. Stuff can be rebuilt, lives can not be replaced.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done Lisa, the sock is looking good.
> 
> I think I will post a pic of the socks I am making. I am making the first socks of 2 pair


Your toes are looking very nice.
Just curious, why are you doing the first sock of 2 different pair?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I feel like trying a baby dress for my doctor's granddaughter. I must be still not thinking clear because i don't know what "Garment is worked in one piece to armhole." means. Do it on circular or on straight needles? It's a barrel dress with a shrug. Size six months which is how long it will take me to make it. Baby is a week old.


The dress is knit in a tube until you get to where the armholes are, then the tube is divided into two to make the front and back. Usually you work on the back and finish it, then go back and finish the front.
Because it is a tube to start, use circular needles. There are no side seams.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm going to look up socks with two circular needles on YouTube. I can't figure how the tips meet to knit. I can visualize three circular needles but not two. I've never done socks but I'd like to do a slipper sock.


You can do it.
Youtube: 



or
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2circsocks_start.htm

I have one of Cat Bordhi's books:
http://www.amazon.com/Socks-Soar-Two-Circular-Needles/dp/0970886950/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1420457063&sr=1-1&keywords=socks+soar+on+two+circular+needles

Use two different circulars, like one bamboo or one metal, or mark one set of tips. You only knit with one set at a time. That is knit with the bamboo tips for half of the tube, then knit with the metals tips for the other half of the tube that forms the sock. Just pull the yarn a little bit on the first stitch when you change to the different needles to prevent ladders, just like DPNs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think we worked out that yogurt is for external application in cases of thrush!!! Eating some nice creamy Greek yogurt would certainly make me feel better though!!!


I like my Greek yogurt. It seems it is good for a lot of what ails.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


Great work, keep it going.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I mix a third cranberry the rest orange juice.


Add in some spiced rum and you'll make it through your ills in no time at all.
I'm convinced that the hot toddy's that I had chased my cold away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's called Albertine, from the latest The Knitter. It's shaped using the Elizabeth Zimmermann Pi formula - start with 6 stitches and increase k1yo every 6 rows until you have 99 stitches, use chart A 24 rows, increase k1yo, use chart B 64 rows, increase k1yo, use chart C 56 rows then chart D to finish. I am about to start chart C with 387 stitches.
> It's a scrunchy mess ATM, but will be light and lacy when it's blocked.


I haven't tried a PI shawl yet. I'm not sure I have a long enough cable for one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'VE GOT A SECRET! I promised not to tell anyone, so I can't tell my lovely KP friends.
> Can I just say that, of all the children in my life only 4 are of my issue. The twins are my eldest son's (not Alan's offspring) and Harley and Aiden are Merlin's sons (merlin is a joint effort); all the other GCs and all the GGCs are from Alan's daughter Helen. As are the two expected in the Spring. They are all special to me, but those with my blood line are always going to be extra special.
> I was talking on the phone to Merlin this morning when Sarah spoke to him, so I was only the 3rd person to know, within a minute. What a pity I can't tell you the secret. And that none of you are intelligent enough to work it out! Because I'm not telling!


Get busy knitting now!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a warm Fl. Getting all the things back to DSIL today that she loaned us and then visiting for a short while. Haven't really seen them in months.Also going to the grocery to pick up a few items . Making Tacos for dinner tonight.
> 
> Saxy I think I figured out the secret, but mum is the word so to speak.
> 
> ...


It sounds like your house is becoming comfortable now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a happy day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG Saxy...more knitting? good for you.......Does none of your famiky have a TV? hahahah


Funnily enough M & S (Merlin & Sarah) have a brand new state of the art TV, but it is hardly ever on. They do spend far too much time on their phones.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> More hints? How old is Sarah? Is the good news something that will happen in a short time or longer (say 7-8 months?) Sounds exciting!


If I could tell you the secret I could say that it's obviously early days. Sarah is much younger than Merlin. He is 39 TODAY, and she is 26 or 27. His boys are 10 and 7.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a very cold Chicago USA ...don't think I'll venture out very much today. Still have the clogged ears and cough so the throat is getting pretty raw. I've called the doctor, but he's not having anyone come into the office for fear of wide spread contagion, but said that if a fever shows up to call him immediately for antibiotics. So I'm on my own to get rid of this thing -- I remembered I had some Olbas cough syrup and oil from when I was in London so I'm giving that a go---it's just now becoming available in our pharmacies.
> 
> London - glad you are doing better. Hope it continues.
> 
> ...


Rookie I'd send you some sunshine from sunny Worthing, but it's actually cloudy today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Saxy Congratulations! You are getting greedy! We won't say a word!


I have to say that I feel greedy, but at least I really appreciate my luck!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning barely, this is my last day of freedom tomorrow it all starts again, I knit something last night and boy are my hands and arms sore today but I will knit on today


very good! and what a lovely colour.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you I am so excited I love soft squishy socks when my feet are cold and my feet are always cold!


and that looks good and soft and squishy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahaha,, This reminds me of the over 60's hahahaha. someone starts with a subject and then everyone gets their oar in on it and it ends up funny...Some end up talking about different things and wonder where they went wrong
> :XD:
> 
> let me make it plain.....DAB ON THE YOGHURT, and swallow the cranberry juice!!!! NOT the other way round :shock:


you'd become a scarlet woman! Sorry - my strange sense of humour. What a picture.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Fortunately I am not, but they are as ferocious as the fires closer to my region, the previous December/January, the previous year. Too many domestic, and native, animals have perished; and the fires are still not under control 😐


I think they are the most terrifying thing on earth when they get that big. I am so glad that you are nowhere near.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Fortunately I am not, but they are as ferocious as the fires closer to my region, the previous December/January, the previous year. Too many domestic, and native, animals have perished; and the fires are still not under control 😐


I think they are the most terrifying thing on earth when they get that big. I am so glad that you are nowhere near.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done Lisa, the sock is looking good.
> 
> I think I will post a pic of the socks I am making. I am making the first socks of 2 pair


you won't get bored knitting those!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Or, poor the cranberry juice down the sink, throw the yoghurt in the bin and have a glass of wine and a gooey cake!!,! Xxx


That sounds good to me hun!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I feel like trying a baby dress for my doctor's granddaughter. I must be still not thinking clear because i don't know what "Garment is worked in one piece to armhole." means. Do it on circular or on straight needles? It's a barrel dress with a shrug. Size six months which is how long it will take me to make it. Baby is a week old.


I would say that means knit on circular Polly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Funnily enough M & S (Merlin & Sarah) have a brand new state of the art TV, but it is hardly ever on. They do spend far too much time on their phones.


THAT doesn't make babies, Saxy!! Remind me to have a little chat with you when I see you next!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just catching up while the kids are on the Wii, shooting things and racing cows?!!!! It feels like a Sunday because they are here, very strange. Liv and I went up to the High Street to post a letter (Your calendar, Lisa!) and came back with toys from the charity shop, comics and sweets!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a grey Fl. Think it is going to warm up as the day progresses. Nothing special planned. Will try to keep up with thr laundry. When things set for months they do get a musty smell so trying to get everything laundered and put away. Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If I could tell you the secret I could say that it's obviously early days. Sarah is much younger than Merlin. He is 39 TODAY, and she is 26 or 27. His boys are 10 and 7.


I'm sure you're very excited!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Rookie I'd send you some sunshine from sunny Worthing, but it's actually cloudy today.


I'll take any peek of the sun I could get---starting to think I need to go visit family in Florida or Texas where it's at least over freezing and some sunshine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just catching up while the kids are on the Wii, shooting things and racing cows?!!!! It feels like a Sunday because they are here, very strange. Liv and I went up to the High Street to post a letter (Your calendar, Lisa!) and came back with toys from the charity shop, comics and sweets!!!


Favorite Grandma for sure!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> THAT doesn't make babies, Saxy!! Remind me to have a little chat with you when I see you next!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


i-babies!


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

Congratulations Saxy on what you haven't said and what you didn't share.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

Very cold here today -6 (F) with a stiff wind blowing. Supposed to be that way all week. That means I will be indoors for sure. I will be organizing our office to get papers ready for tax time then will be in my sewing room sewing swaddling blankets for grand daughter to come(June). Found another free baby pattern for cute bibs that snap on instead of tie so will make a few of those with my material stash then I will continue knitting on the Feather and Fan baby blanket. So much to do...so little time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Very cold here today -6 (F) with a stiff wind blowing. Supposed to be that way all week. That means I will be indoors for sure. I will be organizing our office to get papers ready for tax time then will be in my sewing room sewing swaddling blankets for grand daughter to come(June). Found another free baby pattern for cute bibs that snap on instead of tie so will make a few of those with my material stash then I will continue knitting on the Feather and Fan baby blanket. So much to do...so little time.


Good morning. We're rainy and gray here today but supposed to be drying out later for several days. Will be welcome to have it be warmer and some sunshine!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Looking cozy already. Good color choice. What yarn are you using?


knit picks Brava, I have finished the first one and started the next but I had to put it up as the baby came up, can't work with all those pointy things with him climbing on me, at seven thirty to spend the night and he didn't want to go to sleep


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done Lisa, the sock is looking good.
> 
> I think I will post a pic of the socks I am making. I am making the first socks of 2 pair


so did you do them different so you wouldn't accidentally knit with the wrong ball, they look great, my toe didn't come out very well but I want to make some toe up and she has another pattern for that I just wanted to try these first since I already had the pattern, it was easy to do, but next time I would make the ribbing longer and maybe knit a few rounds before starting the heel, listen to me pretending I know what I am saying :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So was l, for me. WI knitting this morning so I've got the fire lit to keep us warm. Thank goodness we still have an open fire. Out for early birthday lunch for DD. Catch you later. Love and hugs xx


I hope you are staying warm, I can't believe they are making you wait so long to get a new furnace!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am ET and -8'c (16'F). Windy with some lake effect flurries.
> On Saturday, mum and I went to see the Hobbit. It was warm out (0'C/32'F) so we just wore light coats and shoes as the snow had all melted away. We came out of the theatre to a blizzard with several inches of snow on the ground.
> I'm still working on my shawl. I decided to repeat the last section again. I can't figure how to finish this shawl. The first part of the pattern was very detailed, then I think the designer gave up. She gave 2 examples of how others finished theirs but never really gave the finish that she used to get the picture that she posted ??? She said she crocheted the edge. I'm going to have to blow the picture up and see if I can figure it out.


That was a surprise! That is frustrating about the pattern hope you can figure it out soon!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Add in some spiced rum and you'll make it through your ills in no time at all.
> I'm convinced that the hot toddy's that I had chased my cold away.


Or some good vodka.  yum!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have to say that I feel greedy, but at least I really appreciate my luck!


Hehehe I don't blame you one bit!!! More cuddles and love!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> THAT doesn't make babies, Saxy!! Remind me to have a little chat with you when I see you next!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Congratulations Saxy on what you haven't said and what you didn't share.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just been catching up while having coffee. First day back today, which wasn't too bad, no children in :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> i-babies!


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Very cold here today -6 (F) with a stiff wind blowing. Supposed to be that way all week. That means I will be indoors for sure. I will be organizing our office to get papers ready for tax time then will be in my sewing room sewing swaddling blankets for grand daughter to come(June). Found another free baby pattern for cute bibs that snap on instead of tie so will make a few of those with my material stash then I will continue knitting on the Feather and Fan baby blanket. So much to do...so little time.


You shame me Rita! I have a lovely sewing room in my converted garage which is kept warm all winter and I haven't been near it for ages! Just lost my sewing mojo at the moment!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> so did you do them different so you wouldn't accidentally knit with the wrong ball, they look great, my toe didn't come out very well but I want to make some toe up and she has another pattern for that I just wanted to try these first since I already had the pattern, it was easy to do, but next time I would make the ribbing longer and maybe knit a few rounds before starting the heel, listen to me pretending I know what I am saying :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, you've convinced me!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, my babies have gone home, all ready for going back to school tomorrow. We had a lot of fun and it is far too quiet here now!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evenig from Surrey. Had a nice time with the WI knitting group and taught some of them tunisian crochet which they liked.

Things then went sort of pea shaped.

The new boiler was supposed to be delivered between 11 am and 1 pm. Knitting finished at 12.30 and no sign of the boiler, 12.45 I rang the gas co and the lady assured me that the delivery would be made by 1 pm. I rang again at 1.15 pm, still no boiler. The lady I spoke to this time said she had no record of the delivery and she would get the manager to ring to me. He rang back 10 minutes later and said that although an email had been sent to deliver the boiler, no email had been received, but he would chase it up and get it delivered another day. I said to him could he arrange to get it fitted at the same time. Told him I was waiting to go into hospital and needed a warm house. He said he couldn't do antyhing this week, but would try and get it done urgently. By this time it was too late to go and join the family for lunch. Probably a good idea as I don't think I could have walked down to town.

So I sat and watched the tv by a blazing fire and enjoyed being on my own. Still waiting for a call from the man. With all this goiong on I completely forgot to ring the eye clinic. Oh well, tomorrow is another day.

Hope you are all ok. We are managing to keep warm with the fire, but not telling the man from the gas co that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm happy to say I have had a good day. It started badly at 7.30 when I dropped DH off at the station. He had to see the consultant about his back. I then thought I was fit enough to pick up a few bits of shopping. By the time I had walked round I was exhausted. Finally got through the till & found that I had my old purse in my bag & not my new one with my cards & money in! So came home with no shopping & really annoyed.
Since then both my daughters came up with the boys, it's the first time we have been together for a few weeks. My god son, who lives in Ecuador, came up with his family to say good-bye as they go home tomorrow . So after a bad start to the day & not seeing anyone while being I'll we had a huge houseful of loved ones. I'm tired now, but happy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, you've convinced me!! xxx


To try it or that I know what I am doing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evenig from Surrey. Had a nice time with the WI knitting group and taught some of them tunisian crochet which they liked.
> 
> Things then went sort of pea shaped.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you, does it keep you warm at night also?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm happy to say I have had a good day. It started badly at 7.30 when I dropped DH off at the station. He had to see the consultant about his back. I then thought I was fit enough to pick up a few bits of shopping. By the time I had walked round I was exhausted. Finally got through the till & found that I had my old purse in my bag & not my new one with my cards & money in! So came home with no shopping & really annoyed.
> Since then both my daughters came up with the boys, it's the first time we have been together for a few weeks. My god son, who lives in Ecuador, came up with his family to say good-bye as they go home tomorrow . So after a bad start to the day & not seeing anyone while being I'll we had a huge houseful of loved ones. I'm tired now, but happy!


What a great way to end a day that didn't start of the greatest!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evenig from Surrey. Had a nice time with the WI knitting group and taught some of them tunisian crochet which they liked.
> 
> Things then went sort of pea shaped.
> 
> ...


These people think that we don't have anything better to do than wait on them getting on with stuff :hunf:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I'm happy to say I have had a good day. It started badly at 7.30 when I dropped DH off at the station. He had to see the consultant about his back. I then thought I was fit enough to pick up a few bits of shopping. By the time I had walked round I was exhausted. Finally got through the till & found that I had my old purse in my bag & not my new one with my cards & money in! So came home with no shopping & really annoyed.
> Since then both my daughters came up with the boys, it's the first time we have been together for a few weeks. My god son, who lives in Ecuador, came up with his family to say good-bye as they go home tomorrow . So after a bad start to the day & not seeing anyone while being I'll we had a huge houseful of loved ones. I'm tired now, but happy!


Well I'm glad the day turned out good after the bad start. When I had flu a couple of years back I thought I was better and went out shopping...I was so exhausted. It's amazing how much it takes out of you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, my babies have gone home, all ready for going back to school tomorrow. We had a lot of fun and it is far too quiet here now!!!


Glad you had a lovely time with GS and GD :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evenig from Surrey. Had a nice time with the WI knitting group and taught some of them tunisian crochet which they liked.
> 
> Things then went sort of pea shaped.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, so glad that you are managing to keep warm but to ruin your day like that is unforgivable, it seems like you can't rely on anyone these days. Hope it is sorted out very soon and *don't forget to ring the eye clinic tomorrow!!!* xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> To try it or that I know what I am doing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Er......only that I believe you know what you are doing! Not quite ready to commit to anything else yet!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone. Just been catching up while having coffee. First day back today, which wasn't too bad, no children in :XD:


That's good that you had a quiet day back!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evenig from Surrey. Had a nice time with the WI knitting group and taught some of them tunisian crochet which they liked.
> 
> Things then went sort of pea shaped.
> 
> ...


What a crazy mix-up and what a huge inconvenience for you and Mr P! Glad you're able to mostly keep warm. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, you've convinced me!! xxx


I usually make my ribbing about an inch an half long and the total cuff before I start the heel flap about six inches or so. Hope that helps.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, my babies have gone home, all ready for going back to school tomorrow. We had a lot of fun and it is far too quiet here now!!!


I bet you do miss them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What a great way to end a day that didn't start of the greatest!


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, my babies have gone home, all ready for going back to school tomorrow. We had a lot of fun and it is far too quiet here now!!!


It does get quiet quick when they leave.....and clean, you wouldn't know he was here a few minutes ago.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Er......only that I believe you know what you are doing! Not quite ready to commit to anything else yet!!! xxxx


 :lol: :lol: I might be able to finish the other one now that the baby has gone home.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I usually make my ribbing about an inch an half long and the total cuff before I start the heel flap about six inches or so. Hope that helps.


It does and it was my fault on this one I didn't work any more cuff after the ribbing and I should have done a couple inches plain and then started the heel, these are done in worsted weight so that they are just for the house so I don't mind them short but they didn't even really come up on my ankle I have enough yarn so might alter this one and make another....Look I learned something from my mistake... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It does and it was my fault on this one I didn't work any more cuff after the ribbing and I should have done a couple inches plain and then started the heel, these are done in worsted weight so that they are just for the house so I don't mind them short but they didn't even really come up on my ankle I have enough yarn so might alter this one and make another....Look I learned something from my mistake... :lol: :lol:


That's a really good way to look at it! Glad you'll be able to get some more knitting done now.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The dress is knit in a tube until you get to where the armholes are, then the tube is divided into two to make the front and back. Usually you work on the back and finish it, then go back and finish the front.
> Because it is a tube to start, use circular needles. There are no side seams.


I thought that might be it but the pattern says knit a row purl a row but if it's circular I thought it wouldn't say purl the alternate rows and it asks for straight number 5 and 6 needles and number 6 circular needles. It's a free pattern from bernat ..has a bolero. Uses bernat baby softee yarn,


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You can do it.
> Youtube:
> 
> 
> ...


I get it now. Thank you for these tutorials. Whoever gets your socks should know how much effort goes into them. I like the two different type of needles idea. Very smart.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Add in some spiced rum and you'll make it through your ills in no time at all.
> I'm convinced that the hot toddy's that I had chased my cold away.


My aunt use to recommend ginger brandy in coffee. It worked. If the doctor doesnt give me meds tomorrow, I'm heading to the liquor store


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Well I'm glad the day turned out good after the bad start. When I had flu a couple of years back I thought I was better and went out shopping...I was so exhausted. It's amazing how much it takes out of you!


Yesterday I drove with son to the market because they were predicting 3 days of low temperatures and lakefront something but I was too weak to go in so he did sick as he is. I don't think he's contagious because he is on meds. We got the low temps but not snow yet. But had50 mph winds which were scary. I was telling son I needed to renew the library books and the phone rang with automated message renewing the books. I'm still coughing and have burn in area most aweful. Cream helped but having my baby was less painful. I thought I'd pass out. iPad auto corrected cream to crime ..glad I caught it
My friends sent two email new years card very pretty, changes rifle tower to statue of liberty with fireworks in the sky. I got two of the same card both appreciated.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

God morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, I went to S and B, (Where our leader is off with the flu).Last night I went to dancing and enjoyed it. Today I feel like Ive been kicked by a mule. Its over 60s today, Its good to get bsack to some normslity.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like my Greek yogurt. It seems it is good for a lot of what ails.


OMG..hahaha not yoghurt again.. :XD: I'll think of you all when Im hetting my yoghurts from the supermarket. :shock:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It does and it was my fault on this one I didn't work any more cuff after the ribbing and I should have done a couple inches plain and then started the heel, these are done in worsted weight so that they are just for the house so I don't mind them short but they didn't even really come up on my ankle I have enough yarn so might alter this one and make another....Look I learned something from my mistake... :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Funnily enough M & S (Merlin & Sarah) have a brand new state of the art TV, but it is hardly ever on. They do spend far too much time on their phones.


Well they must have been off it sometime
:thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls. Coven here this morning, then wd may go for a swim later.

Londy thanks for the reminder to ring the eye clinic, will do. X

Hope everyone is having a good day. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Yesterday I drove with son to the market because they were predicting 3 days of low temperatures and lakefront something but I was too weak to go in so he did sick as he is. I don't think he's contagious because he is on meds. We got the low temps but not snow yet. But had50 mph winds which were scary. I was telling son I needed to renew the library books and the phone rang with automated message renewing the books. I'm still coughing and have burn in area most aweful. Cream helped but having my baby was less painful. I thought I'd pass out. iPad auto corrected cream to crime ..glad I caught it
> My friends sent two email new years card very pretty, changes rifle tower to statue of liberty with fireworks in the sky. I got two of the same card both appreciated.


So sorry you are still suffering hun, keep going, this too shall pass! It does sound like you might need to see the doctor though, IMHO!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> God morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, I went to S and B, (Where our leader is off with the flu).Last night I went to dancing and enjoyed it. Today I feel like Ive been kicked by a mule. Its over 60s today, Its good to get bsack to some normslity.


Good morning sweetie pie!! Sounds like you had a pretty busy day yesterday, no wonder you are feeling it today!! Enjoy your over 60s. I am not doing much today, just pottering, posting a parcel, tidying up after yesterdays invasion and I have a ham to cook or I'll have to throw it out!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls. Coven here this morning, then wd may go for a swim later.
> 
> Londy thanks for the reminder to ring the eye clinic, will do. X
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. Xx


Good morning love!! Just found a site that gives ideas for things to make in the waffle maker, will send you the link!!

Have a nice day and enjoy your swim! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evenig from Surrey. Had a nice time with the WI knitting group and taught some of them tunisian crochet which they liked.
> 
> Things then went sort of pea shaped.
> 
> ...


Its beginning to sond like one of my sagas!!!!!...Just keep warm. Would you like me to lamp someone for you/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am ET and -11'C (12'F). Windy and cold. It's going to be below zero all week. Someone has been eating on my keyboard. Several of the keys don't want t work. I'll have to vacuum it tonght. arggg retyping almost every word.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Yesterday I drove with son to the market because they were predicting 3 days of low temperatures and lakefront something but I was too weak to go in so he did sick as he is. I don't think he's contagious because he is on meds. We got the low temps but not snow yet. But had50 mph winds which were scary. I was telling son I needed to renew the library books and the phone rang with automated message renewing the books. I'm still coughing and have burn in area most aweful. Cream helped but having my baby was less painful. I thought I'd pass out. iPad auto corrected cream to crime ..glad I caught it
> My friends sent two email new years card very pretty, changes rifle tower to statue of liberty with fireworks in the sky. I got two of the same card both appreciated.


Sounds like the same weather as me, nasty cold and lake effect flurries when the wind blows the right way. I'm glad we didn't get the ice that they did further east.
I think Londy is right, you're beyond yogurt now. You need to see the doc.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My aunt use to recommend ginger brandy in coffee. It worked. If the doctor doesnt give me meds tomorrow, I'm heading to the liquor store


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I thought that might be it but the pattern says knit a row purl a row but if it's circular I thought it wouldn't say purl the alternate rows and it asks for straight number 5 and 6 needles and number 6 circular needles. It's a free pattern from bernat ..has a bolero. Uses bernat baby softee yarn,


If you purl alternate rows when making a tube, then it looks like garter stitch. For stockinette you would just keep knitting the tube.
Would the straight needles be for doing the back or front when you get to that point, since those parts wouldn't be knit like a tube.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
I'm going to have to warm my car a little.
Have a cozy day. Keep warm. (Except Judi, keep cool)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:27 am ET and -11'C (12'F). Windy and cold. It's going to be below zero all week. Someone has been eating on my keyboard. Several of the keys don't want t work. I'll have to vacuum it tonght. arggg retyping almost every word.


How irritating!!! My goodness, that's c-c-c-c-old!!! We had -1'C one day last week, it was horrible!! Get to work safely and keep nice and warm!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had 2 replies from the new years cards I sent to our lapsed friends. Tammy is doing fine and been away for Chreistmas. Patticake Anne is starting to study and got a job. They both send their love.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had 2 replies from the new years cards I sent to our lapsed friends. Tammy is doing fine and been away for Chreistmas. Patticake Anne is starting to study and got a job. They both send their love.


That's nice to hear, I was concerned about Tammie as I know her health wasn't good.

I had a long phone chat with nanabanana a couple of days ago, she's fine, still working 3 days a week and still loving it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well that wasn't much fun! Couldn't quite get my parcel into my shopping trolley so left it half in, half out. Halfway up the hill, it started to rain. I stood the trolley up to put my hood up and the parcel slipped down into the trolley bag - stuck! When I got to the post office counter, I made a right show of myself trying to get this parcel out the bag and no b****r offered to help me :evil: So, I eventually got it out and put it on the scales - £12.98!!! It was only a soup maker that I was sending back for DD. Anyway, pay up and look big, I thought, walked away from the counter somewhat dazed and stopped near the door to read the magazine covers when a man came running down to me with my shopping trolley that I had left behind!!! I just checked and I could have sent it via MyHermes for £5.48!!!!!! 
The End


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Florida. Don't know what the temps will be today, but love the sunshine. Will be busy trying to find places to put odds and ends of things in the bedrooms somewhere so we can get the furniture in on Thursday.Can't wait to know where our underwear is. Clothes scattered in numerous cardboard boxes.

Purple glad you have a fireplace so you have some heat, but I don't understand why you have to wait for a committee to tell you when it will be installed. Here we would pick the place we want to buy the furnace from and set up a date with them. Don't forget to call the eye clinic.

Londy know you love to have your DGKs with you. You always come up with the neatest activities for all of you to do together. I still reember all the good times with my beloved grandmother.

Nitzi I feel so bad that you need to go out in the cold and nasty weather. So glad I am in Florida. It might not be toasty here at the moment but it sure isn't like the weather you are having.Drive safe dear.

Pam have a happy visit with your parents.Hope you have good weather for your trip.

Binky you sound like you know what is going on with the sox making aspect. I haven't made soxs in years. Guess I should dig out some sox yarn and make some for my hubby.I don't know if I remember how. haha

GS Getting back to normality is nice. To break from routine at times feels good, but there is something to be said for getting back to the daily stuff in our lives.

Lifeline glad the first day of school wasn't bad. Hope that continues for you.

Chrissy glad you are feeling a bit better and that an awful day turned out bright and beautiful for you.

Jynx hope you come back to us soon, we miss you terribly.

Saxy It looks like you will be knitting lots of wonderful little outfits in the next several months.

Xiang saw you on facebook with a question of happy place you would like to go. I tried this test and would be not to far from your happy place. It would be so much fun to meet up on a happy island. Wishful thinking.



Rookie how are things with you. It sounds like you might be on the socks making train also. I haven't made them in years, I don't know if I remember how to do them any more.

Rita you are going to be busy with sewing for new little one. It must make you so happy to know you will become a grandma. Every grand child is so precious.

I guess I need to get busy and start all my chores for the day. Lots to rearrange etc. Hugs sent out to all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to know Tammie and Smiley are both doing well. Miss them also.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly, so glad you are now beginning to get your new place as you want it, I know how much effort has to go in to moving house!! Hope you find your underwear soon!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Girls, so glad we have heard from Tammy. Hope she s doing ok. Nice to hear from McPasty too.

Boiler is now being delivered on Thursday morning and they are trying to get it fixed a s a p. Rang the eye clinic but they are very busy so will ring back later.

Now going for a swim, oh and I had a nice time with the Coven this morning, cast a few spells, ate cake, drank coffee and even did some knitting. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had 2 replies from the new years cards I sent to our lapsed friends. Tammy is doing fine and been away for Chreistmas. Patticake Anne is starting to study and got a job. They both send their love.


Awesome that they are doing good! Thank you so much for letting us know!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that wasn't much fun! Couldn't quite get my parcel into my shopping trolley so left it half in, half out. Halfway up the hill, it started to rain. I stood the trolley up to put my hood up and the parcel slipped down into the trolley bag - stuck! When I got to the post office counter, I made a right show of myself trying to get this parcel out the bag and no b****r offered to help me :evil: So, I eventually got it out and put it on the scales - £12.98!!! It was only a soup maker that I was sending back for DD. Anyway, pay up and look big, I thought, walked away from the counter somewhat dazed and stopped near the door to read the magazine covers when a man came running down to me with my shopping trolley that I had left behind!!! I just checked and I could have sent it via MyHermes for £5.48!!!!!!
> The End


Oh Londy you have had it rough I thought at first you were going to say that it rolled back down the hill...so glad that it didn't ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Florida. Don't know what the temps will be today, but love the sunshine. Will be busy trying to find places to put odds and ends of things in the bedrooms somewhere so we can get the furniture in on Thursday.Can't wait to know where our underwear is. Clothes scattered in numerous cardboard boxes.
> 
> Purple glad you have a fireplace so you have some heat, but I don't understand why you have to wait for a committee to tell you when it will be installed. Here we would pick the place we want to buy the furnace from and set up a date with them. Don't forget to call the eye clinic.
> 
> ...


Nah I am just following in Purple's footsteps and cheating :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning I am up and showered and ready to go to the dentist to have my crown put on. 
I have to go and take notes in physics now!
have a great day everyone!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> God morning girls. Sorry I didnt get back on yesterday, I went to S and B, (Where our leader is off with the flu).Last night I went to dancing and enjoyed it. Today I feel like Ive been kicked by a mule. Its over 60s today, Its good to get bsack to some normslity.


Great you had such a wonderful day yesterday, Susan! I'm leaving shortly to catch a bus for my visit with my parents. Will be very intermittent here for a couple of days. Love you all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that wasn't much fun! Couldn't quite get my parcel into my shopping trolley so left it half in, half out. Halfway up the hill, it started to rain. I stood the trolley up to put my hood up and the parcel slipped down into the trolley bag - stuck! When I got to the post office counter, I made a right show of myself trying to get this parcel out the bag and no b****r offered to help me :evil: So, I eventually got it out and put it on the scales - £12.98!!! It was only a soup maker that I was sending back for DD. Anyway, pay up and look big, I thought, walked away from the counter somewhat dazed and stopped near the door to read the magazine covers when a man came running down to me with my shopping trolley that I had left behind!!! I just checked and I could have sent it via MyHermes for £5.48!!!!!!
> The End


I hate it when things like that happen!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Nah I am just following in Purple's footsteps and cheating :lol: :lol: :lol:


Glad l trained you well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great you had such a wonderful day yesterday, Susan! I'm leaving shortly to catch a bus for my visit with my parents. Will be very intermittent here for a couple of days. Love you all!


Have a lovely time with your parents. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from my swim and now eating cake. Keep ringing hosp and they keep saying they will answer in 6 mins. I'll ring back later. Thanks for all the reminders xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening, just waiting for DH to be ready then we are going out to dinner with Jill. Don't know if any of you have been reading the main forum today but one poster decided she is leaving KP because someone else posted a picture of President Obama!! Actually, it was a very nice photo.
I think some people get bored and just like to stir the pot and see what comes out. Incidentally, the person leaving has been on here for two years and posted four replies in all that time. I don't think they will be missed!!!
Can you tell I haven't achieved very much today?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just waiting for DH to be ready then we are going out to dinner with Jill. Don't know if any of you have been reading the main forum today but one poster decided she is leaving KP because someone else posted a picture of President Obama!! Actually, it was a very nice photo.
> I think some people get bored and just like to stir the pot and see what comes out. Incidentally, the person leaving has been on here for two years and posted four replies in all that time. I don't think they will be missed!!!
> Can you tell I haven't achieved very much today?


Enjoy your meal out. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done Lisa, the sock is looking good.
> 
> I think I will post a pic of the socks I am making. I am making the first socks of 2 pair


I'm hoping to start my pair this week---maybe will using 2 circulars for 2 at a time --- what cast on did you use? I'm torn between the Turkish and the provisional crochet cast on---each looks very different along the toe sides where the increases are. I want one that is very smooth and won't chafe in the shoe.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had a good day today. I went to over 60's and I won the bonus ball and 2 houses, all in total of $30. Some malted loaf and some packets of Maltesers. 

Then we wenty to Asda as I was running low on food and we had our tea there. It was only fish and chips but it was nice. 

Over 60's isnt on next week, but weve had some giggles today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Awesome that they are doing good! Thank you so much for letting us know!!


I thinl Ive got the Annes mixed up  I mean Judi's sister from Austrailia


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a good day today. I went to over 60's and I won the bonus ball and 2 houses, all in total of $30. Some malted loaf and some packets of Maltesers.
> 
> Then we wenty to Asda as I was running low on food and we had our tea there. It was only fish and chips but it was nice.
> 
> Over 60's isnt on next week, but weve had some giggles today.


Glad you have hada good day. Got through to hospital and apparently my eye appointment is not urgent, so heaven knows when l will get one. I will call into optician tomorrow and see what he says.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thinl Ive got the Annes mixed up  I mean Judi's sister from Austrailia


Oh Patticake :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I thinl Ive got the Annes mixed up  I mean Judi's sister from Austrailia


I thought that was what you meant!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping to start my pair this week---maybe will using 2 circulars for 2 at a time --- what cast on did you use? I'm torn between the Turkish and the provisional crochet cast on---each looks very different along the toe sides where the increases are. I want one that is very smooth and won't chafe in the shoe.


I use this one a lot. If you can do long-tail cast on, this one is similar.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just waiting for DH to be ready then we are going out to dinner with Jill. Don't know if any of you have been reading the main forum today but one poster decided she is leaving KP because someone else posted a picture of President Obama!! Actually, it was a very nice photo.
> I think some people get bored and just like to stir the pot and see what comes out. Incidentally, the person leaving has been on here for two years and posted four replies in all that time. I don't think they will be missed!!!
> Can you tell I haven't achieved very much today?


I saw that. Someone was complaining that there is too much grief on the main forum and someone posted some very nice things about KP.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a good day today. I went to over 60's and I won the bonus ball and 2 houses, all in total of $30. Some malted loaf and some packets of Maltesers.
> 
> Then we wenty to Asda as I was running low on food and we had our tea there. It was only fish and chips but it was nice.
> 
> Over 60's isnt on next week, but weve had some giggles today.


You won 2 houses???
DD made a Orange Roughy fish for supper last night. All I got was the tail end which was an inch of meat and the bony tail. I told her that a fish like that was meant to be eaten by 2 people not 3. We didn't have chips but DD makes some really good homemade chips. Now I want chips. :-(


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you have hada good day. Got through to hospital and apparently my eye appointment is not urgent, so heaven knows when l will get one. I will call into optician tomorrow and see what he says.


It's good that it wasn't urgent.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh Patticake :thumbup:


That's the Anne that I thought too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How irritating!!! My goodness, that's c-c-c-c-old!!! We had -1'C one day last week, it was horrible!! Get to work safely and keep nice and warm!! xxx


I bundled up all multi-layer. Tonight and tomorrow will be colder. I wish we had a water heater for the outdoor kitties.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that wasn't much fun! Couldn't quite get my parcel into my shopping trolley so left it half in, half out. Halfway up the hill, it started to rain. I stood the trolley up to put my hood up and the parcel slipped down into the trolley bag - stuck! When I got to the post office counter, I made a right show of myself trying to get this parcel out the bag and no b****r offered to help me :evil: So, I eventually got it out and put it on the scales - £12.98!!! It was only a soup maker that I was sending back for DD. Anyway, pay up and look big, I thought, walked away from the counter somewhat dazed and stopped near the door to read the magazine covers when a man came running down to me with my shopping trolley that I had left behind!!! I just checked and I could have sent it via MyHermes for £5.48!!!!!!
> The End


After fighting with it, I wouldn't want that trolley either.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Florida. Don't know what the temps will be today, but love the sunshine. Will be busy trying to find places to put odds and ends of things in the bedrooms somewhere so we can get the furniture in on Thursday.Can't wait to know where our underwear is. Clothes scattered in numerous cardboard boxes.
> 
> Purple glad you have a fireplace so you have some heat, but I don't understand why you have to wait for a committee to tell you when it will be installed. Here we would pick the place we want to buy the furnace from and set up a date with them. Don't forget to call the eye clinic.
> 
> ...


Don't you wish now that you had labelled the boxes better. I remember living out of boxes when we renovated. I hadn't expected things to be in boxes long, so I was lax in the labelling. Had to shift and open most of the boxes to find what I needed.  :shock:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great you had such a wonderful day yesterday, Susan! I'm leaving shortly to catch a bus for my visit with my parents. Will be very intermittent here for a couple of days. Love you all!


Have a nice visit.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Nitzi that is exactly what happened. I never expected my plans to unravel so fast and turn everything upside down. Ever so happy that furniture is arriving Thursday. Yea.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS what type of houses did you win today?????? Congrats on all your winnings. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Londy I thought you were going to say that the shopping trolley rolled backwards down the hill or ran over your foot. So sorry you had such a time with it. The cost of posting your package, is highway robbery.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple good news on furnace coming Thursday and hopefully they wil install it then also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I use this one a lot. If you can do long-tail cast on, this one is similar.


Which one are you referring to? I can do the long tail so I'm primed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I saw that. Someone was complaining that there is too much grief on the main forum and someone posted some very nice things about KP.


I pick and choose which of the other postings I go into on the Main Forum - I only subscribe to certain of the groupings and try to avoid the drama. KP is such a good place for so many reasons, but bad apples show up now and then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple - glad that the eye Dr. appointment isn't urgent, but sad that you'll have to curtail your computer usage until you see them.

Londy - sorry about the trolley and mailing disaster. I almost always order things and sent directly to the recipient...gets it to them quicker since I'm almost always hand delivering things instead of mailing them myself.

I watched the 2nd episode (this season) of the British baking show and it was on biscuits...I was so thrilled to see the savory biscuits (crackers for us) and one using za'atar which is my newest favorite flavor profile - sesame seeds, anise, thyme, sumac, etc. I've been making a Lebanese chickpea salad that the family loves so I purchased the spices in bulk and made up my own batches of the za'atar. I also noted that most of the biscuits made were very thin and what we would call cookie crisps or wafers. I think most of our home made cookies are designed to be thicker and chewier (oatmeal raisin, peanut butter, chocolate chip)---do you have versions of those too?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a grey Fl. Think it is going to warm up as the day progresses. Nothing special planned. Will try to keep up with thr laundry. When things set for months they do get a musty smell so trying to get everything laundered and put away. Hope everyone has a great day.


When we closed the RV we put dryer sheets around. Helped with the closed up smell.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I pick and choose which of the other postings I go into on the Main Forum - I only subscribe to certain of the groupings and try to avoid the drama. KP is such a good place for so many reasons, but bad apples show up now and then.


I totally completely agree with you! I can't be bothered with all that drama.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a crazy mix-up and what a huge inconvenience for you and Mr P! Glad you're able to mostly keep warm. xxxooo


I can understand your frustration, I cant reach my contracter! Grrrr. Too sick to do anything but a call would be nice. I hope you get your heater. I need to postpone dryer delivery and find someone else to put in a vent, my doctor is finding me a gynecologist..mine retired and his replacement died. I hate meeting new doctors. Lost my confidence in them at the ER last week. Good luck with the heater.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that wasn't much fun! Couldn't quite get my parcel into my shopping trolley so left it half in, half out. Halfway up the hill, it started to rain. I stood the trolley up to put my hood up and the parcel slipped down into the trolley bag - stuck! When I got to the post office counter, I made a right show of myself trying to get this parcel out the bag and no b****r offered to help me :evil: So, I eventually got it out and put it on the scales - £12.98!!! It was only a soup maker that I was sending back for DD. Anyway, pay up and look big, I thought, walked away from the counter somewhat dazed and stopped near the door to read the magazine covers when a man came running down to me with my shopping trolley that I had left behind!!! I just checked and I could have sent it via MyHermes for £5.48!!!!!!
> The End


Some days are like that! Some bad..some worse. Good you didn't leave the trolley behind. Might never have gotten it back. I last year mailed $20 gift and paid $20 to send it. This year I sent gift cards. .47 postage on the envelop. The post office needs to rethink prices. I do love my mailman tho..the one at my old house. He is British and revisits family on occasion. A very nice man. I only had $6 to give him at Christmas when I was there when he was but I'm getting him wine he likes next time I meet up with him. He always took mom's mail for her and she got him wine for holidays.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny Florida. Don't know what the temps will be today, but love the sunshine. Will be busy trying to find places to put odds and ends of things in the bedrooms somewhere so we can get the furniture in on Thursday.Can't wait to know where our underwear is. Clothes scattered in numerous cardboard boxes.
> 
> Purple glad you have a fireplace so you have some heat, but I don't understand why you have to wait for a committee to tell you when it will be installed. Here we would pick the place we want to buy the furnace from and set up a date with them. Don't forget to call the eye clinic.
> 
> ...


You would love my friend. She color coded each box and listed the contents. If I had done that I'd still be packing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from my swim and now eating cake. Keep ringing hosp and they keep saying they will answer in 6 mins. I'll ring back later. Thanks for all the reminders xxxx


Push the button that says you want to pay your bill and you will get straight through. Then ask to be transferred to the correct department. I've done that when fripustrated and gotten through ..once I was put on the dang hold tho.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Push the button that says you want to pay your bill and you will get straight through. Then ask to be transferred to the correct department. I've done that when fripustrated and gotten through ..once I was put on the dang hold tho.


I managed to you straight through later. Hope uou are feeling a bit better. Hugs x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning, it's bright and frosty here today. Had a nice swim yesterday, but the water felt a hit chilly, so l swam a bit faster. 

Started knitting a little lamb last nice (Londy made me do it) for a competition at a knitting show in London.

Today l start my pain management course. Of course I will take some knitting with me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. And good luck to you dear Purple. Its raining heavens hard tyoday. We are on school run too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. And good luck to you dear Purple. Its raining heavens hard tyoday. We are on school run too.


Thank you. Just wondering what the other people on the course are like.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan, I've been chatting on the Tea Party to a lady that lives near you and told her about the wool market in Whitby, she doesn't know it. Do you know what the name is. I've vaguely told her sort of where it is. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am ET and -12'C (10'F) with temperature falling to -32'C (-26'F) by tonight. I brought my down coat up from the basement. As long as my head, hands and feet are warm, the rest of me will feel warm.
I worked on my shawl again. Maybe by the weekend I'll figure out a way to finish it.
The opossum, (fake-kitty), was here last night but the water dish was frozen solid. He did eat the cat kibbles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Push the button that says you want to pay your bill and you will get straight through. Then ask to be transferred to the correct department. I've done that when fripustrated and gotten through ..once I was put on the dang hold tho.


Someone else said that too. Also the billing people know the correct info, like room number, since they collect the money.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Which one are you referring to? I can do the long tail so I'm primed!


It had links when I posted 
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html

It's Judy's magic cast on.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to leave early. I need to pull the garbage bins out of the garage. 
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Someone else said that too. Also the billing people know the correct info, like room number, since they collect the money.


But we don't pay for our meducal service. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It had links when I posted
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html
> 
> It's Judy's magic cast on.


Thanks....I think that's the one mostly recommended for those of us starting out with 2 at a time toe up. I love the way your socks look so will take the plunge - thought I might start them today, but DH is home - his retirement job is as a security guard at the High School and he's home from work today due to the severely cold weather. Having him here means he'll start a conversation just as I'm trying to concentrate or count.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Just wondering what the other people on the course are like.


Purple - I'll bet you'll find lots of friends during your pain management course and I hope that you'll find lots of solutions.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's bright and frosty here today. Had a nice swim yesterday, but the water felt a hit chilly, so l swam a bit faster.
> 
> Started knitting a little lamb last nice (Londy made me do it) for a competition at a knitting show in London.
> 
> Today l start my pain management course. Of course I will take some knitting with me.


I can't wait to see your little lamb. I have some cream colored eyelash yarn that was originally intended for a bear---but it wasn't the white that I wanted for the panda...maybe it's meant to be a sheep or lamb. Hmmm.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I managed to you straight through later. Hope uou are feeling a bit better. Hugs x


Glad you got through --- hope they're able to see you fairly soon. Hope your boiler situation is also getting confirmed.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. And good luck to you dear Purple. Its raining heavens hard tyoday. We are on school run too.


It is freezing here today it is only 14 F and we got a dusting of snow last night!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....I think that's the one mostly recommended for those of us starting out with 2 at a time toe up. I love the way your socks look so will take the plunge - thought I might start them today, but DH is home - his retirement job is as a security guard at the High School and he's home from work today due to the severely cold weather. Having him here means he'll start a conversation just as I'm trying to concentrate or count.


It's that the way it always is nobody says a word to you till you are counting!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have not done anymore knitting on my socks because I want to get a wool blend, that sock I made was with acrylic not the best for it so I am going to hold off and get a wool blend then try again, so I thought I would work on Michael's monkey blanket and try to get it done before his birthday but when I picked it up to work on it I remembered why I stopped working on it in the first place, as you know from recent pictures I can do some color knitting well they have all been in the round and so working on this blanket is throwing me for a loop on how to do the purl row the stitches where you change the color don't look right so work on that has halted again until I can work this out I already planned on backing it to cover the floats but they are not the problem can't figure out how to work the stitches, I might have to use bobbins and use them instead of carrying the yarn.

Ok I think I have throughly confused myself hope it makes since to you,


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had 2 replies from the new years cards I sent to our lapsed friends. Tammy is doing fine and been away for Chreistmas. Patticake Anne is starting to study and got a job. They both send their love.


At least they are both OK. It would be nice to hear from them though.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that wasn't much fun! Couldn't quite get my parcel into my shopping trolley so left it half in, half out. Halfway up the hill, it started to rain. I stood the trolley up to put my hood up and the parcel slipped down into the trolley bag - stuck! When I got to the post office counter, I made a right show of myself trying to get this parcel out the bag and no b****r offered to help me :evil: So, I eventually got it out and put it on the scales - £12.98!!! It was only a soup maker that I was sending back for DD. Anyway, pay up and look big, I thought, walked away from the counter somewhat dazed and stopped near the door to read the magazine covers when a man came running down to me with my shopping trolley that I had left behind!!! I just checked and I could have sent it via MyHermes for £5.48!!!!!!
> The End


Is this what they mean by getting old? What a horribly frrustrating day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening, just waiting for DH to be ready then we are going out to dinner with Jill. Don't know if any of you have been reading the main forum today but one poster decided she is leaving KP because someone else posted a picture of President Obama!! Actually, it was a very nice photo.
> I think some people get bored and just like to stir the pot and see what comes out. Incidentally, the person leaving has been on here for two years and posted four replies in all that time. I don't think they will be missed!!!
> Can you tell I haven't achieved very much today?


The world is actually full of people like that, but we never notice them!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your toes are looking very nice.
> Just curious, why are you doing the first sock of 2 different pair?


I am making 2 different pairs of socks, so the blue sock is for one pair, and the yellow/orange one is for the second pair, otherwise if I did both socks of the same pair I would either need to divide the wool into equal balls, or knit from both ends at the same time, and end up in a big muddle - so I figured it would be just as easy to start with one sock from each pair 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> so did you do them different so you wouldn't accidentally knit with the wrong ball, they look great, my toe didn't come out very well but I want to make some toe up and she has another pattern for that I just wanted to try these first since I already had the pattern, it was easy to do, but next time I would make the ribbing longer and maybe knit a few rounds before starting the heel, listen to me pretending I know what I am saying :lol: :lol: :lol:


No, previously I have divided the ball/skein of woof into two equal balls, but I didn't want to do that this time; and I could have knitted both socks (of the same pair) using each end of the wool, but I get in such a tangle, using that method. So I decided to make a sock from each pair. When thethese are finished, i will begin the second socks for the pairs; it works out to be so much less stress for me ☺


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am making 2 different pairs of socks, so the blue sock is for one pair, and the yellow/orange one is for the second pair, otherwise if I did both socks of the same pair I would either need to divide the wool into equal balls, or knit from both ends at the same time, and end up in a big muddle - so I figured it would be just as easy to start with one sock from each pair 😊


That makes alot of since!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Weve been on the school and college run. The weather outside is frightful!!!Wind and rain. It was lovely seeing those boys tonight, I love them very much. NBut then I think you know that. As for DH. well...he has so got on my nerves today...Ive nearly lamped him twice. He knows EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING. and Im not in the mood today hahaha..I keep saying that hes bound to know cos he knows everything.I could punch his lights out! I love him too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan, I've been chatting on the Tea Party to a lady that lives near you and told her about the wool market in Whitby, she doesn't know it. Do you know what the name is. I've vaguely told her sort of where it is. xx


I think its Bobbins!!!!!! Where does she live then?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....I think that's the one mostly recommended for those of us starting out with 2 at a time toe up. I love the way your socks look so will take the plunge - thought I might start them today, but DH is home - his retirement job is as a security guard at the High School and he's home from work today due to the severely cold weather. Having him here means he'll start a conversation just as I'm trying to concentrate or count.


Oh boy...Dont I just know that feeling...Mines fully retired...Bless him...Sometimes I could bless him too.
:hunf:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am making 2 different pairs of socks, so the blue sock is for one pair, and the yellow/orange one is for the second pair, otherwise if I did both socks of the same pair I would either need to divide the wool into equal balls, or knit from both ends at the same time, and end up in a big muddle - so I figured it would be just as easy to start with one sock from each pair 😊


Whatever :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think its Bobbins!!!!!! Where does she live then?


Thanks Susan, her KP name is Swedenme (she's Swedish), her name is Sonja and she lives on the outskirts of Middlesbrough. She sounds really nice. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all are enjoying your day/evening/night I need to run to the store and pick up a few things and then make some dinner have no idea what but something.......

love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I beleieve we have


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Susan, her KP name is Swedenme (she's Swedish), her name is Sonja and she lives on the outskirts of Middlesbrough. She sounds really nice. xx


Im nearly sure we have messaged sometime last year, then we sort of faded out..... :-(


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going off to my bed now......love you all. night.......Ask Sweden if she'd like to try connections, I think I told her about us, if this is the lady I was messaging.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im going off to my bed now......love you all. night.......Ask Sweden if she'd like to try connections, I think I told her about us, if this is the lady I was messaging.


Night love, sleep well xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had an email from DS, my parcel has arrived. GS3 loves his snowman and is not sure if he will give the doll to his sister!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had an email from DS, my parcel has arrived. GS3 loves his snowman and is not sure if he will give the doll to his sister!


Lovely picture :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lovely picture :thumbup:


The snowman looks very cute!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning, it's bright and frosty here today. Had a nice swim yesterday, but the water felt a hit chilly, so l swam a bit faster.
> 
> Started knitting a little lamb last nice (Londy made me do it) for a competition at a knitting show in London.
> 
> Today l start my pain management course. Of course I will take some knitting with me.


I hope all goes well. Knitting is the best! I'm trying to do the bolero on a dress for baby. Hard to concentrate but keeps me from thinking other things. It's very cold here. Tomorrow expects the same. Son isn't well yet. I'm better except for a few symptoms. Have a doctor appointment Friday with a new doctor ...which I'm not looking foreward to.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....I think that's the one mostly recommended for those of us starting out with 2 at a time toe up. I love the way your socks look so will take the plunge - thought I might start them today, but DH is home - his retirement job is as a security guard at the High School and he's home from work today due to the severely cold weather. Having him here means he'll start a conversation just as I'm trying to concentrate or count.


I would have said as you just did but with hub gone id love to have my hub again. If you are able to put your arms around his broad shoulders I'd say put down the knitting and give him a hug. My hub was a difficult dude but I didn't realize how having him near was important. I'm full of advice unsolicited so you can ignore it. I just wish you the best.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had an email from DS, my parcel has arrived. GS3 loves his snowman and is not sure if he will give the doll to his sister!


He is a darling boy! The snowman is very cute. What did you fill it with?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Sometimes while trying to be helpful I am not. Excuse me if I was not helpful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That makes alot of since!!


It sure does make a lot of sense. Very clever, Judi. I just might give it a try!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had an email from DS, my parcel has arrived. GS3 loves his snowman and is not sure if he will give the doll to his sister!


What a wonderful photo! He is so adorable!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would have said as you just did but with hub gone id love to have my hub again. If you are able to put your arms around his broad shoulders I'd say put down the knitting and give him a hug. My hub was a difficult dude but I didn't realize how having him near was important. I'm full of advice unsolicited so you can ignore it. I just wish you the best.


JollyPolly --- I certainly understand and don't take offense. Just as you mentioned, I do appreciate having him around so I put my knitting aside when he's here -- I can always do the knitting later on. Much sympthy for your loss.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> JollyPolly --- I certainly understand and don't take offense. Just as you mentioned, I do appreciate having him around so I put my knitting aside when he's here -- I can always do the knitting later on. Much sympthy for your loss.


I'm glad I didn't offend. You sound like you know what you are doing.

I'm trying a pattern with yarn forward then knit. I'm sure I'm doing it wrong. Went on YouTube but it just looks wrong. I'm consistent tho so if it's wrong it's all the same mistake the patterns I choose are pretty but seem just a bit beyond my skills. When I'm well I will ask at the yarn store or my friend has a group who are helpful. Might just like my mistake and go with it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He is a darling boy! The snowman is very cute. What did you fill it with?


I think it's s polyester toy filling.l got a huge bag from Amazon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I see weve moved again, We certainly go through the posts hahaha. Today seems to be the quiet after the storm. Blue skies and sunny. Ive some errasnds to run today but I'm rteady for a day in. I haver to renew my bus pass, as it runs out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I see weve moved again, We certainly go through the posts hahaha. Today seems to be the quiet after the storm. Blue skies and sunny. Ive some errasnds to run today but I'm rteady for a day in. I haver to renew my bus pass, as it runs out in a couple of weeks.


Good moring Susan and thnk you for my NOT Birthday Card, you don't know how close you are as it's DDs birthday today so I will show her the crd tonight. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm glad I didn't offend. You sound like you know what you are doing.
> 
> I'm trying a pattern with yarn forward then knit. I'm sure I'm doing it wrong. Went on YouTube but it just looks wrong. I'm consistent tho so if it's wrong it's all the same mistake the patterns I choose are pretty but seem just a bit beyond my skills. When I'm well I will ask at the yarn store or my friend has a group who are helpful. Might just like my mistake and go with it.


Bringing the yarn forward after a knit stitch before another knit stitch will create a yarn over -- thus an eyelet after working the next row. I'm working on a pattern that has a lot of yarn overs also -- some are petty tricky. I'm especially having to concentrate because I'm switching to continental style of knitting and getting the yarn overs to sit right on the needle is taking my some extra time to learn to do properly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> After fighting with it, I wouldn't want that trolley either.


To be fair, it was my fault for trying to squeeze a pint into a half-pint pot!!
By the way, someone may have already answered this, I haven't caught up yet but a 'house' is when you have all the numbers called on your Bingo card! When that happens, you shout "HOUSE"!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I see weve moved again, We certainly go through the posts hahaha. Today seems to be the quiet after the storm. Blue skies and sunny. Ive some errasnds to run today but I'm rteady for a day in. I haver to renew my bus pass, as it runs out in a couple of weeks.


Thanks for the card - it's very cute!! It's the coldest it's been yet this a.m. -10 F without the windchill - but school is back in session today. Not sure why it was closed yesterday, but not today when it's even colder, but I guess the school administration is counting on the weather forecast that there's a warm up to happen later in the day...they believe forecasters?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't you wish now that you had labelled the boxes better. I remember living out of boxes when we renovated. I hadn't expected things to be in boxes long, so I was lax in the labelling. Had to shift and open most of the boxes to find what I needed.  :shock:


....and wasn't the one thing you needed always at the bottom of the box?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't you wish now that you had labelled the boxes better. I remember living out of boxes when we renovated. I hadn't expected things to be in boxes long, so I was lax in the labelling. Had to shift and open most of the boxes to find what I needed.  :shock:


....and wasn't the one thing you needed always at the bottom of the box?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Some days are like that! Some bad..some worse. Good you didn't leave the trolley behind. Might never have gotten it back. I last year mailed $20 gift and paid $20 to send it. This year I sent gift cards. .47 postage on the envelop. The post office needs to rethink prices. I do love my mailman tho..the one at my old house. He is British and revisits family on occasion. A very nice man. I only had $6 to give him at Christmas when I was there when he was but I'm getting him wine he likes next time I meet up with him. He always took mom's mail for her and she got him wine for holidays.


We always tip our postman at Christmas but not sure everyone does nowadays. Last year, the post office shook the rounds up so we had a different postman every week but I think people must have complained as we have our dear Glen back now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Someone else said that too. Also the billing people know the correct info, like room number, since they collect the money.


Doesn't apply so much here as we don't get medical bills unless you opt for private treatment


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have not done anymore knitting on my socks because I want to get a wool blend, that sock I made was with acrylic not the best for it so I am going to hold off and get a wool blend then try again, so I thought I would work on Michael's monkey blanket and try to get it done before his birthday but when I picked it up to work on it I remembered why I stopped working on it in the first place, as you know from recent pictures I can do some color knitting well they have all been in the round and so working on this blanket is throwing me for a loop on how to do the purl row the stitches where you change the color don't look right so work on that has halted again until I can work this out I already planned on backing it to cover the floats but they are not the problem can't figure out how to work the stitches, I might have to use bobbins and use them instead of carrying the yarn.
> 
> Ok I think I have throughly confused myself hope it makes since to you,


Nope, I am now twice as confused as you hun!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Is this what they mean by getting old? What a horribly frrustrating day.


Yes, I did suddenly feel like the little old ladies that I used to serve in that very Post Office!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had an email from DS, my parcel has arrived. GS3 loves his snowman and is not sure if he will give the doll to his sister!


That's my boy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would have said as you just did but with hub gone id love to have my hub again. If you are able to put your arms around his broad shoulders I'd say put down the knitting and give him a hug. My hub was a difficult dude but I didn't realize how having him near was important. I'm full of advice unsolicited so you can ignore it. I just wish you the best.


I suspect that is very good advice Polly but my DH would wonder what I was up to if I suddenly gave him a hug!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am ET and -11'C (12'F). Light dusting of snow from off the lake again.
I wore my short down filled jacket yesterday. I didn't realise how short it was. My bum was cold all day but the rest of me was toasty. I think I'm looking for another down filled jacket that is 6" lower. I guess my bum moved 
The temperature is warming up so it can snow, but the winter isn't over yet and I will need a down filled jacket again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suspect that is very good advice Polly but my DH would wonder what I was up to if I suddenly gave him a hug!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sneak up on him  Tell him you are practising ambush skills.  :mrgreen:
DD is not the hugging type, but I ambush her occasionally. She thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring Susan and thnk you for my NOT Birthday Card, you don't know how close you are as it's DDs birthday today so I will show her the crd tonight. xxxx


Good morning my lovely - and to all my other lovelies out there!! I am meeting a friend for lunch today but the weather is appalling, constant heavy rain! I went out to get DH a paper, he walks so slow he would have been soaked to the skin, so I got a good soaking instead! Saw the Stephen Hawking film yesterday, wasn't sure if I would like it but it was brilliant. Good story, and very good acting, I would recommend it! Right, gotta go, I am making mushroom pate! xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I did suddenly feel like the little old ladies that I used to serve in that very Post Office!!!!


Didn't people used to help the little old ladies? I'm thinking that they didn't think you were that old if they let you manage by yourself.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovely - and to all my other lovelies out there!! I am meeting a friend for lunch today but the weather is appalling, constant heavy rain! I went out to get DH a paper, he walks so slow he would have been soaked to the skin, so I got a good soaking instead! Saw the Stephen Hawking film yesterday, wasn't sure if I would like it but it was brilliant. Good story, and very good acting, I would recommend it! Right, gotta go, I am making mushroom pate! xxxxxx


You need a bigger umbrella. Have a nice lunch.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sneak up on him  Tell him you are practising ambush skills.  :mrgreen:
> DD is not the hugging type, but I ambush her occasionally. She thinks I'm nuts.


Morning Nitzi, DS has received your present and says thank you very much, they will be most useful.

We know you are nuts and would you like my waffle iron to toast your bum, it would make pretty patterns on it!!!!!! Love and hugs and stay warm. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovely - and to all my other lovelies out there!! I am meeting a friend for lunch today but the weather is appalling, constant heavy rain! I went out to get DH a paper, he walks so slow he would have been soaked to the skin, so I got a good soaking instead! Saw the Stephen Hawking film yesterday, wasn't sure if I would like it but it was brilliant. Good story, and very good acting, I would recommend it! Right, gotta go, I am making mushroom pate! xxxxxx


Morning Honey, sounds like you are hooked on mushroom pate. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Doesn't apply so much here as we don't get medical bills unless you opt for private treatment


We don't get bills for the medical, just the optional, like a TV in the room or phone.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Nitzi, DS has received your present and says thank you very much, they will be most useful.
> 
> We know you are nuts and would you like my waffle iron to toast your bum, it would make pretty patterns on it!!!!!! Love and hugs and stay warm. xxxx


Yesterday I would have sat on it willingly.  I'm wearing a different coat today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> To be fair, it was my fault for trying to squeeze a pint into a half-pint pot!!
> By the way, someone may have already answered this, I haven't caught up yet but a 'house' is when you have all the numbers called on your Bingo card! When that happens, you shout "HOUSE"!!!!!


OK, we just shout Bingo when we fill a card or a line. There is usually an additional prize for the full card.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bringing the yarn forward after a knit stitch before another knit stitch will create a yarn over -- thus an eyelet after working the next row. I'm working on a pattern that has a lot of yarn overs also -- some are petty tricky. I'm especially having to concentrate because I'm switching to continental style of knitting and getting the yarn overs to sit right on the needle is taking my some extra time to learn to do properly.


I really admire you with sticking to the continental, I just cant get my head round how to do purl.

Looks like we are making everyone wonder on the TP with our weird collection of stuff!!

Hope you are getting better. Love and hugs


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had an email from DS, my parcel has arrived. GS3 loves his snowman and is not sure if he will give the doll to his sister!


Nice picture.
Sounds like you need to make another snowman.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yesterday I would have sat on it willingly.  I'm wearing a different coat today.


Glad you have a longer coat on. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I really admire you with sticking to the continental, I just cant get my head round how to do purl.
> 
> Looks like we are making everyone wonder on the TP with our weird collection of stuff!!
> 
> Hope you are getting better. Love and hugs


I can purl continental, just slowly. So I knit a row continental and then purl throwing and I just speed along. Does that make me lopsided?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Nice picture.
> Sounds like you need to make another snowman.


I think there is a pattern for a scarecrow so I will try and find that and make it for him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am ET and -11'C (12'F). Light dusting of snow from off the lake again.
> I wore my short down filled jacket yesterday. I didn't realise how short it was. My bum was cold all day but the rest of me was toasty. I think I'm looking for another down filled jacket that is 6" lower. I guess my bum moved
> The temperature is warming up so it can snow, but the winter isn't over yet and I will need a down filled jacket again.


I wish an extra 6" of coat would cover my bum...would need at least 12".


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can purl continental, just slowly. So I knit a row continental and then purl throwing and I just speed along. Does that make me lopsided?


Probably, but what does the knitting look like? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

GD2s first smile


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning my lovely - and to all my other lovelies out there!! I am meeting a friend for lunch today but the weather is appalling, constant heavy rain! I went out to get DH a paper, he walks so slow he would have been soaked to the skin, so I got a good soaking instead! Saw the Stephen Hawking film yesterday, wasn't sure if I would like it but it was brilliant. Good story, and very good acting, I would recommend it! Right, gotta go, I am making mushroom pate! xxxxxx


I've seen so much about this film - have to see it.

I almost forgot about the mushroom pate.....the darned kids ate all of the roasted mushrooms so I didn't have any left over for the pate....I'm putting mushrooms on my shopping list.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Nitzi, DS has received your present and says thank you very much, they will be most useful.
> 
> We know you are nuts and would you like my waffle iron to toast your bum, it would make pretty patterns on it!!!!!! Love and hugs and stay warm. xxxx


I saw where they put hasbrowns in the waffle iron -- also biscuit (probably your scone) mix. I'm not brave enough to try it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw where they put hasbrowns in the waffle iron -- also biscuit (probably your scone) mix. I'm not brave enough to try it.


I've done the biscuit/scone mix on the waffle iron. You just have to add more oil to the mix.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Probably, but what does the knitting look like? xxx


Nothing's twisted so it's good. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now. I didn't realise what time it was.
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am ET and -11'C (12'F). Light dusting of snow from off the lake again.
> I wore my short down filled jacket yesterday. I didn't realise how short it was. My bum was cold all day but the rest of me was toasty. I think I'm looking for another down filled jacket that is 6" lower. I guess my bum moved
> The temperature is warming up so it can snow, but the winter isn't over yet and I will need a down filled jacket again.


Haha, you are much too young for a descending bum!! The jacket shrank!!! If you get a longer one, you will have it ready for next year....and the year after....and......!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Didn't people used to help the little old ladies? I'm thinking that they didn't think you were that old if they let you manage by yourself.


We would help nearly all of them but if they were cantankerous or rude, they were on their own!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You need a bigger umbrella. Have a nice lunch.


Sadly, too windy for umbrellas - plus the fact that I do not like them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Honey, sounds like you are hooked on mushroom pate. xxxx


Oh yes, especially my very low fat version, yum!! Thank you for the idea! Jill is having some friends round for lunch next week and one is vegetarian. She has been right through the book for veggie starters
but hasn't tried the pate so I made this lot so she could try it out. I didn't get chestnut mushrooms this time so added the tiniest dab of Marmite for extra flavour, it worked, it;'s lovely!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I wish an extra 6" of coat would cover my bum...would need at least 12".


Haha, I can beat that!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


Bless him, he _is_ gorgeous but then all your gks are!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw where they put hasbrowns in the waffle iron -- also biscuit (probably your scone) mix. I'm not brave enough to try it.


I nearly bought brownie mix to try it in the waffle maker but only because my gks were pushing the idea!!! Maybe for their next visit!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bless him, he _is_ gorgeous but then all your gks are!!


I thought SHE looked like a boy too


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny but nippy Florida. Going to take DH to see speialist later today and furniture to be delivered also. Can't wait. House is finally starting to look like a home now.Really do love this new home.

Purple split my side laughing when you were going to loan Nitzi your waffle maker to warm her bum and give her pretty designs. Only you could think that one up dear. Lovely pic of DGD2 and DGS3. They all seem to have a reddish cast to their hair. Wonder where that came from.LOL

Londy you were sweet to get soaked in the rain getting DH his paper., instead of DH. Have fun going out to lunch today.

Rookie did I miss a recipe somewhere for mushroom pate????Big pat on your back to change knitting style to continental. I tried numerous times, but just couldn't get my head around it. My tension was terrible, like there was no tension. So have gone back to my old combined style.

Binky I think I got confused about your socks. But it could just be me, I get confused easily. Are we having a KAL for socks here. I just haven't knitted socks in forever, don't remember how I did them. Think I was smarter in my younger days.hahaha

Nitzi I think your jacket shrank and your bum is in the place its supposed to be.Hope today it not as cold as yesterday was for you.They do make seat warmers you can plug into an electical outlet. Perhaps that would help if your office is cold.

Jolly so happy you are starting to feel somewhat better. Hopefully your son will feel improvement soon.Yarn overs can be tricky at times. Sometimes I just go with a mistake and it looks lovely and unless I tell folks they think this is a new stitch,. Well I kinda did. hahaha

GS thank you for the lovely e card. I really liked looking at the snow, ice and drifts and actually not being there in the cold weather in person.Stay warm and comfy dear.

Saxy I also wish our wandering friends would come on once in awhile to say hello and what they are up to.Miss them, but glad they are doing well.

Chrissy how are your feeling.?????

Pam know you are having a lovely visit with your folks.

Xiang how are your socks coming along???Have you finished both pairs yet. Would love to see them.

Rita are you getting all your sewing done for new DGC?

Jynx wish you would say hi, we all miss you.

Off to prepare for our day. Love you all. Purly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think it's s polyester toy filling.l got a huge bag from Amazon.


Thank you for the information. I have a little girl pattern I'd like to try and didn't know about filler. Your snowman is just the best Ive seen. Nice choice of blues.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I see weve moved again, We certainly go through the posts hahaha. Today seems to be the quiet after the storm. Blue skies and sunny. Ive some errasnds to run today but I'm rteady for a day in. I haver to renew my bus pass, as it runs out in a couple of weeks.


I had gotten to 120ish and then there was a low number..thought I'd made a mistake. I'm having a ducky time with a pattern but glad to be focusing again tho I have this cough and am weak. Glad you are out and about.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bringing the yarn forward after a knit stitch before another knit stitch will create a yarn over -- thus an eyelet after working the next row. I'm working on a pattern that has a lot of yarn overs also -- some are petty tricky. I'm especially having to concentrate because I'm switching to continental style of knitting and getting the yarn overs to sit right on the needle is taking my some extra time to learn to do properly.


This has the yfdw then k3 pass the first k over the other two which shows as a horizontal bar..doesn't seem it should but I'm doing it across them all so it's a constant look even if it's wrong. Then there is a doozy of a sequence..ahhh! But I'm pressing on. I like continental..it's like. Rocketing with knitting needles. Just keep snagging the yarn with the point


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you for the information. I have a little girl pattern I'd like to try and didn't know about filler. Your snowman is just the best Ive seen. Nice choice of blues.


The pattern is available free just google Jean Greenhowes snowman. I've just ordered her scarecroe family book as I think gs3 might like one of those and i also just remembered I had the Jemima Jane doll pattern so might make one of those for each of the Gds. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive done my jobs. Been to the bank and to the library to renew my bus pass. It will come in a few days time. We hadcoffee and peppermint slices while we were out. No wonder I'm fat. At least when I smoked I didnt eat.hahaha...I'll probably die of overweight now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


Anothrer one for the album.....S.hes lovely


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought SHE looked like a boy too


Oh my goodness, so sorry for that gaff, have clearly got my stoopid head on today!! Boy or girl, that is one gorgeous baby!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Anothrer one for the album.....S.hes lovely


ooooops sorry...I thought Id got it edited in tome


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done my jobs. Been to the bank and to the library to renew my bus pass. It will come in a few days time. We hadcoffee and peppermint slices while we were out. No wonder I'm fat. At least when I smoked I didnt eat.hahaha...I'll probably die of overweight now.


You look lovely, just right and you are enjoying what you have so why worry?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done my jobs. Been to the bank and to the library to renew my bus pass. It will come in a few days time. We hadcoffee and peppermint slices while we were out. No wonder I'm fat. At least when I smoked I didnt eat.hahaha...I'll probably die of overweight now.


I still haven't got my bus pass form although DH and Jill have theirs. Maybe I won't get one because I use it too much!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purly, don't think the mushroom pate recipe has been on here but this is what I did. If you don't recognise any of the ingredients, let me know and I will try and explain!

Ingredients:

300g Mushrooms
6 Sprays of FryLight (but butter would probably taste better!)
A splash of Sherry (about 1 tbs?)
Tiny dab of Marmite
Salt & Pepper to taste
150g 80% Fat free cream cheese

Wash the mushrooms but don't dry them just shake off surplus water. Cut into chunks.
Spray bottom of medium sized saucepan with oil and add mushroom, saute for a couple of minutes.
Add sherry, Marmite, salt & pepper. Stew mushrooms until the liquid has been absorbed but they are still moist. When they have cooled down, blend mushroom mixture and cream cheese until smooth. Spoon into plastic container with lid and chill until required. Voila!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


She is such a poppet


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Susan thank you sooooo much for the NOT birthday card. It put such a smile on my face :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


Oh, she's so be a and sweet!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> To be fair, it was my fault for trying to squeeze a pint into a half-pint pot!!
> By the way, someone may have already answered this, I haven't caught up yet but a 'house' is when you have all the numbers called on your Bingo card! When that happens, you shout "HOUSE"!!!!!


I think here it's called "cover all"..."house" sounds better. Getting two must be unusual? Bravo!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We always tip our postman at Christmas but not sure everyone does nowadays. Last year, the post office shook the rounds up so we had a different postman every week but I think people must have complained as we have our dear Glen back now!


Whenever my mailman is away the subs give me mail meant to go elsewhere. It must be hard to fill in and my heart goes out to them on below zero days and stormy days and realy hot days. I never complain..I'd not be able to do their jobs. My son had a friend who did for a while snd he is the sweetest young man. Now he drives for FedEx. Good to have the same gent especially if he's nice. We had a grump once who ruined my day just getting the mail. I tried to avoid him.

I canceled my doctor appointment. It's 20 below zero, and my friend told me she gave him up because he made an error that had permanent damage to her..also said the staff is mean. My friend is savy on these things. I trust her judgement. I'm going to ask other friends who they like. I like dealing with someone who has been good for someone I know. My legs still burn and my feet feel numby but the meds are helping the other problem. Son is sleeping all morning which has me worried.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suspect that is very good advice Polly but my DH would wonder what I was up to if I suddenly gave him a hug!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


But what a sweet surprise. Don't be shy make him wonder..it will be a fun memory one day. Wish I'd been better at showing my love. We did the daily routine like it would never end. Lots of doctor appointments should have given me a clue. I just deny what I can't deal with. But now I have regrets. That I let those hugs go unhugged.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


Gorgeous girl. Xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Just wondering what the other people on the course are like.


They probably wonder the same as you. Think of them as friends you are about to make. I know they will want to be your friend. Hope they knit too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, previously I have divided the ball/skein of woof into two equal balls, but I didn't want to do that this time; and I could have knitted both socks (of the same pair) using each end of the wool, but I get in such a tangle, using that method. So I decided to make a sock from each pair. When thethese are finished, i will begin the second socks for the pairs; it works out to be so much less stress for me ☺


If I did it that way one sock would be longer and not resemble the other of the same pair


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Whenever my mailman is away the subs give me mail meant to go elsewhere. It must be hard to fill in and my heart goes out to them on below zero days and stormy days and realy hot days. I never complain..I'd not be able to do their jobs. My son had a friend who did for a while snd he is the sweetest young man. Now he drives for FedEx. Good to have the same gent especially if he's nice. We had a grump once who ruined my day just getting the mail. I tried to avoid him.
> 
> I canceled my doctor appointment. It's 20 below zero, and my friend told me she gave him up because he made an error that had permanent damage to her..also said the staff is mean. My friend is savy on these things. I trust her judgement. I'm going to ask other friends who they like. I like dealing with someone who has been good for someone I know. My legs still burn and my feet feel numby but the meds are helping the other problem. Son is sleeping all morning which has me worried.


Hard to beat personal recommendation and I sincerely hope you find a doctor who will help you and not scare the pants of you!!! 20 below, that's very very cold, don't think I could take that and don't blame you for not going out. Sounds like your DS's flu was really bad, has he seen a doctor? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> But what a sweet surprise. Don't be shy make him wonder..it will be a fun memory one day. Wish I'd been better at showing my love. We did the daily routine like it would never end. Lots of doctor appointments should have given me a clue. I just deny what I can't deal with. But now I have regrets. That I let those hugs go unhugged.


You are absolutely right, of course and although he drives me nuts, I know I will be bereft without him!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've missed you all! Thanks for the card Susan, it did make me smile.
I went to my voluntary job today, only managed part of the time as I got so tired. This flu has certainly hit me, at least I'm not coughing as much. It was strange today because there is a young man on a placement who is Autistic. I used to work with him when he was 6 at the school where I used to work. He is still the same, even still likes what he did at school. The 'boss' lady there asked me to look out for him, I had a good time, it was bringing back it's of memories of years ago.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've missed you all! Thanks for the card Susan, it did make me smile.
I went to my voluntary job today, only managed part of the time as I got so tired. This flu has certainly hit me, at least I'm not coughing as much. It was strange today because there is a young man on a placement who is Autistic. I used to work with him when he was 6 at the school where I used to work. He is still the same, even still likes what he did at school. The 'boss' lady there asked me to look out for him, I had a good time, it was bringing back it's of memories of years ago.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Susan thank you sooooo much for the NOT birthday card. It put such a smile on my face :thumbup:


And from me, too, Susan! It's a lovely card and definitely (like Rebecca) put a smile on my face!  :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've missed you all! Thanks for the card Susan, it did make me smile.
> I went to my voluntary job today, only managed part of the time as I got so tired. This flu has certainly hit me, at least I'm not coughing as much. It was strange today because there is a young man on a placement who is Autistic. I used to work with him when he was 6 at the school where I used to work. He is still the same, even still likes what he did at school. The 'boss' lady there asked me to look out for him, I had a good time, it was bringing back it's of memories of years ago.


Glad you're feeling better, Chrissy, but definitely sounds like you still have a ways to go to be well. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm having a bit of a lazy start to my day today. Had a good visit with my parents and even got to see my one sister who lives close to them. She stopped by for a visit after she got off work. That was nice. My other sister lives in Salt Lake City, so we talk regularly, even though it's been 2 years since we've seen each other. Anyway got back home around dinner time and Mr. Ric and I went to get a bite to eat and then back home. So, today I'm doing some chores and being slow! It's chilly out but the sun is making an appearance so not too bad. I'm going to do some knitting this afternoon, I think. Love to you all! Hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good moring Susan and thnk you for my NOT Birthday Card, you don't know how close you are as it's DDs birthday today so I will show her the crd tonight. xxxx


Yes, Thank you for the not birthday card, it was lovely!

Happy Birthday to your DD Purple!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suspect that is very good advice Polly but my DH would wonder what I was up to if I suddenly gave him a hug!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha mine too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We don't get bills for the medical, just the optional, like a TV in the room or phone.


I sure wish we didn't get medical bills!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I really admire you with sticking to the continental, I just cant get my head round how to do purl.
> 
> Looks like we are making everyone wonder on the TP with our weird collection of stuff!!
> 
> Hope you are getting better. Love and hugs


Purl used to be hard for me to but when I bring the yarn forward I leave it around my index finger and just bring it down over the needle and pull it through.... :roll: again I hope that wasn't confusing :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


Aaawwww..


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, too windy for umbrellas - plus the fact that I do not like them!!


I thought I was the only person that didn't like umbrellas :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purl used to be hard for me to but when I bring the yarn forward I leave it around my index finger and just bring it down over the needle and pull it through.... :roll: again I hope that wasn't confusing :roll:


I watched 5-6 videos before I found one where I felt would be comfortable for me. I'm working on a stitch pattern ( Rose-Hip Stitch - Jan 20 in the 365 Knitting Stitches Perpetual Calendar) that is very dense: Row 1: K3, *sl 1 wyib, K3; rep from * to end ---- Row 2: K3, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to end ---- Row 3: K1, *sl 1 wyib, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyib, K1 --- and Row 4: K1, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyif, K1.

This is really fun with the continental knitting and I'm actually building up some speed. The yarn is very splitty so I'm having to exaggerate the movements -- it's building quite the discipline.

I think scumbling is going to take over my crafting once I get all my WIPs and socks done. I have my first piece sort of mapped out in my head -- make some hexagon shapes (from the swirl scarf pattern) and hook them together with some Tunisian aghan stitch and some entrelac to make a very large rectangle -- then felt that piece to be the backdrop for all the other fun things to go on it! I have a wall space at the top of my stairs that needs something --- this just may be it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I watched 5-6 videos before I found one where I felt would be comfortable for me. I'm working on a stitch pattern ( Rose-Hip Stitch - Jan 20 in the 365 Knitting Stitches Perpetual Calendar) that is very dense: Row 1: K3, *sl 1 wyib, K3; rep from * to end ---- Row 2: K3, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to end ---- Row 3: K1, *sl 1 wyib, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyib, K1 --- and Row 4: K1, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyif, K1.
> 
> This is really fun with the continental knitting and I'm actually building up some speed. The yarn is very splitty so I'm having to exaggerate the movements -- it's building quite the discipline.
> 
> I think scumbling is going to take over my crafting once I get all my WIPs and socks done. I have my first piece sort of mapped out in my head -- make some hexagon shapes (from the swirl scarf pattern) and hook them together with some Tunisian aghan stitch and some entrelac to make a very large rectangle -- then felt that piece to be the backdrop for all the other fun things to go on it! I have a wall space at the top of my stairs that needs something --- this just may be it!


That sounds like a really fun pattern!

And the scum bling sounds really cool I can do Tunisian but I have not experimented with doing different things.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but nippy Florida. Going to take DH to see speialist later today and furniture to be delivered also. Can't wait. House is finally starting to look like a home now.Really do love this new home.
> 
> Purple split my side laughing when you were going to loan Nitzi your waffle maker to warm her bum and give her pretty designs. Only you could think that one up dear. Lovely pic of DGD2 and DGS3. They all seem to have a reddish cast to their hair. Wonder where that came from.LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I hope you all enjoyed your day I am going to sit and knit for awhile I have six wip's suddenly don't know how that could have happened :shock:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


He is darling!!! Love the smile. Just the size I love to hold.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, you are much too young for a descending bum!! The jacket shrank!!! If you get a longer one, you will have it ready for next year....and the year after....and......!!


In the 60s I think they made coats to the floor straight and puffy. Very warm but hard to walk or sit in. Wish I had one now for the -25 temp here. Going to be a couple of inches of snow and above zero temp tomorrow maybe in the twentys. I'm not up to going out but miss going to the yarn store especially for help with the yfdw. Did the drive thru for money need before the weekend and snow tomorrow. Had just enough energy to dress for outdoors and drive there. Want cake but too tired to go in the store to buyit. Lost the moody but not dancing yet


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, especially my very low fat version, yum!! Thank you for the idea! Jill is having some friends round for lunch next week and one is vegetarian. She has been right through the book for veggie starters
> but hasn't tried the pate so I made this lot so she could try it out. I didn't get chestnut mushrooms this time so added the tiniest dab of Marmite for extra flavour, it worked, it;'s lovely!!!


Sounds yummy for the tummy! You make it sound easy to make but it wouldn't be easy for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> In the 60s I think they made coats to the floor straight and puffy. Very warm but hard to walk or sit in. Wish I had one now for the -25 temp here. Going to be a couple of inches of snow and above zero temp tomorrow maybe in the twentys. I'm not up to going out but miss going to the yarn store especially for help with the yfdw. Did the drive thru for money need before the weekend and snow tomorrow. Had just enough energy to dress for outdoors and drive there. Want cake but too tired to go in the store to buyit. Lost the moody but not dancing yet


I have one of those coats from when I was commuting to downtown Chicago for work and walked from the train to the office (about 4 city blocks along the river). Chicago is the windy city and those walks were very cold. That coat is the best - I loaned it to my daughter when she was working down there. I may get it out of the closet if I have to go out this week.. It's way too hot to go shopping in, but for quick trips to the doctor, etc. it will be perfect.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I sure wish we didn't get medical bills!


Me, too!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I watched 5-6 videos before I found one where I felt would be comfortable for me. I'm working on a stitch pattern ( Rose-Hip Stitch - Jan 20 in the 365 Knitting Stitches Perpetual Calendar) that is very dense: Row 1: K3, *sl 1 wyib, K3; rep from * to end ---- Row 2: K3, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to end ---- Row 3: K1, *sl 1 wyib, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyib, K1 --- and Row 4: K1, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyif, K1.
> 
> This is really fun with the continental knitting and I'm actually building up some speed. The yarn is very splitty so I'm having to exaggerate the movements -- it's building quite the discipline.
> 
> I think scumbling is going to take over my crafting onfce I get all my WIPs and socks done. I have my first piece sort of mapped out in my head -- make some hexagon shapes (from the swirl scarf pattern) and hook them together with some Tunisian aghan stitch and some entrelac to make a very large rectangle -- then felt that piece to be the backdrop for all the other fun things to go on it! I have a wall space at the top of my stairs that needs something --- this just may be it!


I like tbe sound of the scumbling, take loads of photos as it progresses. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a windy Surrey. WI sewing this morning, so I'll catch up later. 
Keep,warm, cool or whatever you need to be. Luv u lots xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good mornring girls. Its been very windy inthe night and it still seems to be. Ive got the stroke clinic this afternoon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Well you all sound as though you are busy. I am pleased to say I woke up this morning & feel so much better. My DH, who retired at Christmas has been looking after me, I'm so pleased he has been around. We are just getting ready to go out & order my new car. I have a mobility scheme car, in my name, it enables me to have a car to get around. I'm getting the same car again but there is a big debate on what colour. My Oscar says I need a red one!
Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -8'C (18'F) It snowed last night. I can see tracks from one of the outdoor kitties but all the kibble dishes were full of snow so he didn't get anything to eat. Poor kitty. I've put a new dish out and the wind has shifted so any blowing snow won't come on the front porch.
I didn't get anywhere with my knitting last night. I knit 2 rows then found a mistake in the first row and ended up taking them both back out. I consistently made the same mistake across the entire row.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Well you all sound as though you are busy. I am pleased to say I woke up this morning & feel so much better. My DH, who retired at Christmas has been looking after me, I'm so pleased he has been around. We are just getting ready to go out & order my new car. I have a mobility scheme car, in my name, it enables me to have a car to get around. I'm getting the same car again but there is a big debate on what colour. My Oscar says I need a red one!
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx


I always try to get a tan or silver one. The road salt doesn't show as badly on them so I don't need to get the car washed as often in the winter and have my doors frozen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have one of those coats from when I was commuting to downtown Chicago for work and walked from the train to the office (about 4 city blocks along the river). Chicago is the windy city and those walks were very cold. That coat is the best - I loaned it to my daughter when she was working down there. I may get it out of the closet if I have to go out this week.. It's way too hot to go shopping in, but for quick trips to the doctor, etc. it will be perfect.


I have one of those puffy coats filled with polyester and I have one filled with down. I find both difficult for driving. There is too much bulk under the steering wheel. I prefer the shorter jacket with ski pants.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all enjoyed your day I am going to sit and knit for awhile I have six wip's suddenly don't know how that could have happened :shock:


You have to watch them, if you leave them together in a basket, they multiply. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purl used to be hard for me to but when I bring the yarn forward I leave it around my index finger and just bring it down over the needle and pull it through.... :roll: again I hope that wasn't confusing :roll:


I saw a video with someone purling like that. Whatever works and doesn't twist the stitch (unless you intentionally want to twist the stitch)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm having a bit of a lazy start to my day today. Had a good visit with my parents and even got to see my one sister who lives close to them. She stopped by for a visit after she got off work. That was nice. My other you all! Hope you're all having a great sister lives in Salt Lake City, so we talk regularly, even though it's been 2 years since we've seen each other. Anyway got back home around dinner time and Mr. Ric and I went to get a bite to eat and then back home. So, today I'm doing some chores and being slow! It's chilly out but the sun is making an appearance so not too bad. I'm going to do some knitting this afternoon, I think. Love to day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Wow. I see my brother and sister at all holidays and still think we don't see each other enough. Mind you, we don't talk much between holidays.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Happy Friday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've missed you all! Thanks for the card Susan, it did make me smile.
> I went to my voluntary job today, only managed part of the time as I got so tired. This flu has certainly hit me, at least I'm not coughing as much. It was strange today because there is a young man on a placement who is Autistic. I used to work with him when he was 6 at the school where I used to work. He is still the same, even still likes what he did at school. The 'boss' lady there asked me to look out for him, I had a good time, it was bringing back it's of memories of years ago.


Hi Chris, glad you are feeling better now and hope your recovery continues!!! Let me know when you are ready for a meet-up? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm having a bit of a lazy start to my day today. Had a good visit with my parents and even got to see my one sister who lives close to them. She stopped by for a visit after she got off work. That was nice. My other sister lives in Salt Lake City, so we talk regularly, even though it's been 2 years since we've seen each other. Anyway got back home around dinner time and Mr. Ric and I went to get a bite to eat and then back home. So, today I'm doing some chores and being slow! It's chilly out but the sun is making an appearance so not too bad. I'm going to do some knitting this afternoon, I think. Love to you all! Hope you're all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


So pleased you had a good visit with your family, it's so nice to meet up face to face after a while of telephone conversations, isn't it? Enjoy your slow day!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I thought I was the only person that didn't like umbrellas :-D


Oh, I hate them!! And the worst thing of all is when someone kindly offers that you can stand under their umbrella cos the ends of the spokes get stuck in your hair, poke you in the eye or the rain drips off the ends and straight down your neck!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I watched 5-6 videos before I found one where I felt would be comfortable for me. I'm working on a stitch pattern ( Rose-Hip Stitch - Jan 20 in the 365 Knitting Stitches Perpetual Calendar) that is very dense: Row 1: K3, *sl 1 wyib, K3; rep from * to end ---- Row 2: K3, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to end ---- Row 3: K1, *sl 1 wyib, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyib, K1 --- and Row 4: K1, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyif, K1.
> 
> This is really fun with the continental knitting and I'm actually building up some speed. The yarn is very splitty so I'm having to exaggerate the movements -- it's building quite the discipline.
> 
> I think scumbling is going to take over my crafting once I get all my WIPs and socks done. I have my first piece sort of mapped out in my head -- make some hexagon shapes (from the swirl scarf pattern) and hook them together with some Tunisian aghan stitch and some entrelac to make a very large rectangle -- then felt that piece to be the backdrop for all the other fun things to go on it! I have a wall space at the top of my stairs that needs something --- this just may be it!


Wow, that sounds like fun, can't wait to see how it turns out!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny but nippy Florida. Going to take DH to see speialist later today and furniture to be delivered also. Can't wait. House is finally starting to look like a home now.Really do love this new home.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> In the 60s I think they made coats to the floor straight and puffy. Very warm but hard to walk or sit in. Wish I had one now for the -25 temp here. Going to be a couple of inches of snow and above zero temp tomorrow maybe in the twentys. I'm not up to going out but miss going to the yarn store especially for help with the yfdw. Did the drive thru for money need before the weekend and snow tomorrow. Had just enough energy to dress for outdoors and drive there. Want cake but too tired to go in the store to buyit. Lost the moody but not dancing yet


They fact that you were able to force yourself out to get your money is a good sign!! 'One day at a time' as they say!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -8'C (18'F) It snowed last night. I can see tracks from one of the outdoor kitties but all the kibble dishes were full of snow so he didn't get anything to eat. Poor kitty. I've put a new dish out and the wind has shifted so any blowing snow won't come on the front porch.
> I didn't get anywhere with my knitting last night. I knit 2 rows then found a mistake in the first row and ended up taking them both back out. I consistently made the same mistake across the entire row.


Were you watching TV at the same time? That's usually when I go wrong! I am knitting a sweater with variegated navy/grey/cream boucle yarn and if I am not concentrating, it's hard even to tell whether I should be knitting plain or purl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always try to get a tan or silver one. The road salt doesn't show as badly on them so I don't need to get the car washed as often in the winter and have my doors frozen.


Good thinking!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Right, I'm all caught up now, glad you all seem to be fine/getting better! Today, one of my Zumba buddies it having an afternoon tea for our instructor, who has had to have surgery on her knee and so we haven't seen her for a few weeks. Sadly, she is anorexic and everyone is taking loads of cake, not sure what she will make of that!!!
Have a good one everybody, Lotsa love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.

Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.
> 
> Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


Glad you have a nice doctor, thining of you and Kenny next week xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Everyone should have at least one red car in their lifetime (DH has his now). I had mine when I earned by undergrad degree (I was nearly 40) but ended up being our kids' car as much as mine as they got to be teenagers. I say go for the red. I'm not sure what a "mobility scheme car" is - could you explain?

Glad you're feeling better and making DH feel very much needed which is always a concern when one retires. Hope it's all good from now on.



LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Well you all sound as though you are busy. I am pleased to say I woke up this morning & feel so much better. My DH, who retired at Christmas has been looking after me, I'm so pleased he has been around. We are just getting ready to go out & order my new car. I have a mobility scheme car, in my name, it enables me to have a car to get around. I'm getting the same car again but there is a big debate on what colour. My Oscar says I need a red one!
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.
> 
> Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


So glad that you like the doctor - sad that DH needs the surgery, but hopefully, it will be very helpful and that recovery will be quick. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had an email from DS, my parcel has arrived. GS3 loves his snowman and is not sure if he will give the doll to his sister!


they both look gorgeous. Isn't it great that they so appreciate what Grandma knits for them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suspect that is very good advice Polly but my DH would wonder what I was up to if I suddenly gave him a hug!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mine would panic! He only gets cuddles in bed because he's always hot, and I hate a cold bed.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> GD2s first smile


It's like when the sun first comes out. So welcome, so beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, too windy for umbrellas - plus the fact that I do not like them!!


I love my new rainbow one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought SHE looked like a boy too


just because she has short hair and a unisex jumper. I think she looks like a girl regardless - and cute, whatever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They probably wonder the same as you. Think of them as friends you are about to make. I know they will want to be your friend. Hope they knit too.


I once travelled on a coach trip with a load of professors from all over the world. One remarked as she got on that she hoped the company was alright. I said company is always as good as you made it; and it was; and we became good friends. She called me her professor of life.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Funeral yesterday; funeral today; and another in a week's time. January is always a sad month when you deal with veterans. However, it is nice that the funerals are usually celebrations of a life rather than sorrow over loss. 

The lovely Naval veteran who ran away from his nursing home last year to attend the D-Day celebrations in Normandy died a few days ago, and his widow rang Merlin to ask him to take the standard to his funeral. Two days later we heard that she had died. That happens so often with couples who have been together a long time. It will be a big double funeral now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

On a cheerier note we have had blue sky and sunshine for two days (following the rain) and the days are getting longer. It is still cold though, so who wants a coffee?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have one of those coats from when I was commuting to downtown Chicago for work and walked from the train to the office (about 4 city blocks along the river). Chicago is the windy city and those walks were very cold. That coat is the best - I loaned it to my daughter when she was working down there. I may get it out of the closet if I have to go out this week.. It's way too hot to go shopping in, but for quick trips to the doctor, etc. it will be perfect.


Yes it is we went downtown once in January and I like to froze before we got in the building, we went to Fao Schwartz it was awesome!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They fact that you were able to force yourself out to get your money is a good sign!! 'One day at a time' as they say!! xxx


After being in for days I think I was ready to climb on the roof! Driving 5 blocks saved my sanity. I need to be out when its a normal day. My friend kids me when a blizzard happens she calls and says " i thought you wouldnt be home haha". And i say " im realy in the car" Is there a. Phobia about not staying home? Schools here are closed or 2 hour delay opening. Son is sleeping on the left recline of the sofa I'm on the right and big dog is in the middle head on my leg. I feel sorry for kids and teachers on the delay..it's a slow way to start the day and kids trickle in mid class. It's toooo cold for kids to wait for buses or walk to school.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You have to watch them, if you leave them together in a basket, they multiply. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that explains it they are all in the same project bag!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes it is we went downtown once in January and I like to froze before we got in the building, we went to Fao Schwartz it was awesome!!!


I love downtown Chicago and loved working down there -- I still miss it! The wet cold coming off of the river and the 30-40 mph winds that are so common sure make for a cold walk.

Let me know if you're ever back in the area and I'll organize a meet and greet with some of our local Tea Partiers--we have some wonderful yarn shops, lunch places and overall good company.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I hate them!! And the worst thing of all is when someone kindly offers that you can stand under their umbrella cos the ends of the spokes get stuck in your hair, poke you in the eye or the rain drips off the ends and straight down your neck!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Exactly, my back always ended up soaked anyway so why struggle with one in the first place


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.
> 
> Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


Purly glad that you like the doctor and that all your questions were answered, will be thinking of you both on Tuesday!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Funeral yesterday; funeral today; and another in a week's time. January is always a sad month when you deal with veterans. However, it is nice that the funerals are usually celebrations of a life rather than sorrow over loss.
> 
> The lovely Naval veteran who ran away from his nursing home last year to attend the D-Day celebrations in Normandy died a few days ago, and his widow rang Merlin to ask him to take the standard to his funeral. Two days later we heard that she had died. That happens so often with couples who have been together a long time. It will be a big double funeral now.


That is so sad.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love downtown Chicago and loved working down there -- I still miss it! The wet cold coming off of the river and the 30-40 mph winds that are so common sure make for a cold walk.
> 
> Let me know if you're ever back in the area and I'll organize a meet and greet with some of our local Tea Partiers--we have some wonderful yarn shops, lunch places and overall good company.


That sounds like alot of fun! We haven't been in awhile, I think we are due for a trip back but I think I am fancying a warm weather visit this time!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This has the yfdw then k3 pass the first k over the other two which shows as a horizontal bar..doesn't seem it should but I'm doing it across them all so it's a constant look even if it's wrong. Then there is a doozy of a sequence..ahhh! But I'm pressing on. I like continental..it's like. Rocketing with knitting needles. Just keep snagging the yarn with the point


"Rocketing with knitting needles" was suppose to say "crocheting with knitting needles"


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go and get ready I have to go to the store but first I need to bundle up it is still under 20 degrees here. 
Have a wonderful day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The pattern is available free just google Jean Greenhowes snowman. I've just ordered her scarecroe family book as I think gs3 might like one of those and i also just remembered I had the Jemima Jane doll pattern so might make one of those for each of the Gds. Xx


Thank you sooooooo much for that site. I love the patterns. Your choice of color for the snowman was better than theirs in my opinion. I love so many of her patterns. I'm trying not to buy anything this month but next month I'm giving myself a valentine gift from her patterns. You are so generous sharing that site with me. I appreciate it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive done my jobs. Been to the bank and to the library to renew my bus pass. It will come in a few days time. We hadcoffee and peppermint slices while we were out. No wonder I'm fat. At least when I smoked I didnt eat.hahaha...I'll probably die of overweight now.


Good for you quitting smoking. Bravo. Treats are tastier and cheaper. Pepermint slices mmmmm.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You have to watch them, if you leave them together in a basket, they multiply. :lol:


They really do. I have at least 4 WIPs at the moment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. I see my brother and sister at all holidays and still think we don't see each other enough. Mind you, we don't talk much between holidays.


It's like that with my older brother. Usually only see him and his wife two or three times a year - mostly I think because that's the way she wants it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.
> 
> Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


Hi Purly. Good you got your furniture and are happy with it. And even better that you like Kenny's new doctor and are comfortable about the surgery next week. Will keep you in my prayers. Hope you can get some rest today. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That sounds like alot of fun! We haven't been in awhile, I think we are due for a trip back but I think I am fancying a warm weather visit this time!


I don't blame you - the city during the summer is wonderful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hard to beat personal recommendation and I sincerely hope you find a doctor who will help you and not scare the pants of you!!! 20 below, that's very very cold, don't think I could take that and don't blame you for not going out. Sounds like your DS's flu was really bad, has he seen a doctor? x


He saw the doctor a week ago. Bronchitis and flu the doctor stair. Cough and runny nose and tired now. The wind chill made the temperature so low. Last night it blew so loud both cats got on my lap and the dog woke whining tho I comforted her. We kiddingly call this area "Walton's Mountain" like the old tv show. It's higher than where I lived which was a valley and warmer. Seemed to get less snow amounts too. But it's beautiful and safer.north of Where I lived yesterdsy someone cut all the copper pipes from the church which ministers to the poor there. A city bus ran on the sidewalk hit a house and 8/20 people had minor injury. In a distant rural town a 94 year old was found dead for weeks with her daughter living downstairs. Crazy all over!

Do you allow poems on here? I read the sweetest poem in the paper about children's mittens. I'd post it if it was ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've missed you all! Thanks for the card Susan, it did make me smile.
> I went to my voluntary job today, only managed part of the time as I got so tired. This flu has certainly hit me, at least I'm not coughing as much. It was strange today because there is a young man on a placement who is Autistic. I used to work with him when he was 6 at the school where I used to work. He is still the same, even still likes what he did at school. The 'boss' lady there asked me to look out for him, I had a good time, it was bringing back it's of memories of years ago.


It's like you were meant to meet. Tv said cold germs stay on metal knobs and computers for 7 days. Sneeze germs go. 30 feet away. I am not sure if flu stays on knobs and computer keyboard 2 ot 3 days. I'm wearing gloves in stores and pulling my scarf over my mouth and nose. I'm a germ-a-phobe 
now  I hope you feel better soon. The cough has lasted for us too.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow. I see my brother and sister at all holidays and still think we don't see each other enough. Mind you, we don't talk much between holidays.


You are lucky, I never even got a card from my brother or a call, he lives 2miles away! Good job I have a few good friends who I am so grateful for.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.
> 
> Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


Hope all goes well for DH next week. I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.
> 
> Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


So glad you have your furniture installed, it must really feel like home now!! Sorry you had hassle with the shuttle but but at least the doc gave you some peace of mind!!! Will be thinking of you both next Tuesday!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hi Chris, glad you are feeling better now and hope your recovery continues!!! Let me know when you are ready for a meet-up? xxx


I'm getting there! Still get really tired in the afternoon. Been out today, ordered my car ( yeh ) had lunch, then home for another sleep on the sofa! I would love to meet up perhaps for lunch soon?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Funeral yesterday; funeral today; and another in a week's time. January is always a sad month when you deal with veterans. However, it is nice that the funerals are usually celebrations of a life rather than sorrow over loss.
> 
> The lovely Naval veteran who ran away from his nursing home last year to attend the D-Day celebrations in Normandy died a few days ago, and his widow rang Merlin to ask him to take the standard to his funeral. Two days later we heard that she had died. That happens so often with couples who have been together a long time. It will be a big double funeral now.


Oh dear, so sorry so much sadness is visiting right now but it is all part of life I guess. Long lives bravely lived!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> On a cheerier note we have had blue sky and sunshine for two days (following the rain) and the days are getting longer. It is still cold though, so who wants a coffee?


Yes please - am I too late!! Milk and no sugar, thanks!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's the weekend, I thought it would never get here. I can hardly believe I have only been back a week, I just want to sleep all the time...so tired :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm getting there! Still get really tired in the afternoon. Been out today, ordered my car ( yeh ) had lunch, then home for another sleep on the sofa! I would love to meet up perhaps for lunch soon?


Did you chose red?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He saw the doctor a week ago. Bronchitis and flu the doctor stair. Cough and runny nose and tired now. The wind chill made the temperature so low. Last night it blew so loud both cats got on my lap and the dog woke whining tho I comforted her. We kiddingly call this area "Walton's Mountain" like the old tv show. It's higher than where I lived which was a valley and warmer. Seemed to get less snow amounts too. But it's beautiful and safer.north of Where I lived yesterdsy someone cut all the copper pipes from the church which ministers to the poor there. A city bus ran on the sidewalk hit a house and 8/20 people had minor injury. In a distant rural town a 94 year old was found dead for weeks with her daughter living downstairs. Crazy all over!
> 
> Do you allow poems on here? I read the sweetest poem in the paper about children's mittens. I'd post it if it was ok.


I used to tell my old mum not to read the papers or listen to the news, it's so depressing. Just skip straight to the cartoons or cartoon channel!!! Of course you can put a poem on here, put whatever you want on, it's your thread too!!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I hate them!! And the worst thing of all is when someone kindly offers that you can stand under their umbrella cos the ends of the spokes get stuck in your hair, poke you in the eye or the rain drips off the ends and straight down your neck!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


I hate them too & refuse to use one. I have however been given a couple as birthday presents & then not had rain for ages. My birthday is in June.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm getting there! Still get really tired in the afternoon. Been out today, ordered my car ( yeh ) had lunch, then home for another sleep on the sofa! I would love to meet up perhaps for lunch soon?


Yes, definitely!! What colour did you go for?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's the weekend, I thought it would never get here. I can hardly believe I have only been back a week, I just want to sleep all the time...so tired :|


Oh bless, I feel for you hun! Have just been talking to DD and she is in a bit of a daze after a week of school!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi girls. I've been to the stroke clinic today, and I feel so tired in myself. I do t feel like I've had a minute all week. I want to do a couple of tidy jobs tomorrow, but I don't intend going anywhere. I'm too tired.

I've come to my bed at 7pm. If I fall asleep then it's ok. I think I'm a bit down today too. There's a couple of little things niggling me about my memory, DH says it's because my brain I'd
S damaged. I just get cross cos my memory pleases itself what it does....

I'll do some catch up.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Everyone should have at least one red car in their lifetime (DH has his now). I had mine when I earned by undergrad degree (I was nearly 40) but ended up being our kids' car as much as mine as they got to be teenagers. I say go for the red. I'm not sure what a "mobility scheme car" is - could you explain?
> 
> Glad you're feeling better and making DH feel very much needed which is always a concern when one retires. Hope it's all good from now on.


I got a red one!! I shall look like Postman Pat driving round. He is a popular children's character over here.
Our mobility scheme is for people who have mobility problems or a condition which prevents them getting around without help. You are given an allowance but can use that towards having a car. It's a fantastic scheme, I am so grateful for. BUT I would rather be well, pain free & mobile and drive around in an old car!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> On a cheerier note we have had blue sky and sunshine for two days (following the rain) and the days are getting longer. It is still cold though, so who wants a coffee?


That's so sad about that couple. I saw the news about him.
Ps. Would love to come for coffee in that place on the beach where we went last summer! Perhaps later this year? Hugs to you


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I've been to the stroke clinic today, and I feel so tired in myself. I do t feel like I've had a minute all week. I want to do a couple of tidy jobs tomorrow, but I don't intend going anywhere. I'm too tired.
> 
> I've come to my bed at 7pm. If I fall asleep then it's ok. I think I'm a bit down today too. There's a couple of little things niggling me about my memory, DH says it's because my brain I'd
> S damaged. I just get cross cos my memory pleases itself what it does....
> ...


Try not to worry, I very very often forget what I'm talking about in the middle of a sentence and I haven't had even a teeny weeny stroke. Your doing fine love! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got a red one!! I shall look like Postman Pat driving round. He is a popular children's character over here.
> Our mobility scheme is for people who have mobility problems or a condition which prevents them getting around without help. You are given an allowance but can use that towards having a car. It's a fantastic scheme, I am so grateful for. BUT I would rather be well, pain free & mobile and drive around in an old car!


Of course you would but it's great that you get some help. I look forward to seeing your nice new red car very soon!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's like that with my older brother. Usually only see him and his wife two or three times a year - mostly I think because that's the way she wants it.


Same with me, but I have moaned enough about her on this site!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hi girls. I've been to the stroke clinic today, and I feel so tired in myself. I do t feel like I've had a minute all week. I want to do a couple of tidy jobs tomorrow, but I don't intend going anywhere. I'm too tired.
> 
> I've come to my bed at 7pm. If I fall asleep then it's ok. I think I'm a bit down today too. There's a couple of little things niggling me about my memory, DH says it's because my brain I'd
> S damaged. I just get cross cos my memory pleases itself what it does....
> ...


Sorry you are feeling not so bright today. You do fantastically well seeing as you have had a stroke. Listen to your body & rest. Lots of love to you. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got a red one!! I shall look like Postman Pat driving round. He is a popular children's character over here.
> Our mobility scheme is for people who have mobility problems or a condition which prevents them getting around without help. You are given an allowance but can use that towards having a car. It's a fantastic scheme, I am so grateful for. BUT I would rather be well, pain free & mobile and drive around in an old car!


That sounds like great assistance -- people with mobility issues here are given Handicapped parking placards which grant them first dibs on the parking spaces (visibly marked) closest to the doors. Our State also allows for reduced fares on public transportation and the buses and trains are equipped to grant them access. Our county also has a bus service to provide rides to doctors, grocery stores, malls, etc. We also have a volunteer ride program where kind people give rides to anyone who calls for assistance. These are all great services, but does erode some of the independence.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> So glad you have your furniture installed, it must really feel like home now!! Sorry you had hassle with the shuttle but but at least the doc gave you some peace of mind!!! Will be thinking of you both next Tuesday!! xxx


Me too., you will have to post some photos of your new home. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Did you chose red?


I did, I didn't like the other colours except one which when I showed my girls they both said it looked like an old ladies car??? So I'm going to be a trendy grandma in my big red car, the boys will be so excited, they will probably want me to have a flashing light on top, they are both very keen on fire engines at the moment.
Sorry you are so tired, it brings back memories of working. I always though this term to be the hardest. What age do you work with?


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

It's my own fault!!!!! My Ac1 is up. Too many Christmas cookies and fudge. I had to give myself a very very severe lecture on behaving myself. Why oh why do I love sweets/french fries and other stuff so much? I have to get my act together in order to stick around for many more years. I've always had a love hate relationship with food. I love it but hate what it does to me. Wished I could be like my size 5 friend who has no qualms about turning down food.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I did, I didn't like the other colours except one which when I showed my girls they both said it looked like an old ladies car??? So I'm going to be a trendy grandma in my big red car, the boys will be so excited, they will probably want me to have a flashing light on top, they are both very keen on fire engines at the moment.
> Sorry you are so tired, it brings back memories of working. I always though this term to be the hardest. What age do you work with?


So I will recognise your new car by the flashing blue lights and the ladder on the roof?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> It's my own fault!!!!! My Ac1 is up. Too many Christmas cookies and fudge. I had to give myself a very very severe lecture on behaving myself. Why oh why do I love sweets/french fries and other stuff so much? I have to get my act together in order to stick around for many more years. I've always had a love hate relationship with food. I love it but hate what it does to me. Wished I could be like my size 5 friend who has no qualms about turning down food.


Oh Rita, you could be me talking!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got a red one!! I shall look like Postman Pat driving round. He is a popular children's character over here.
> Our mobility scheme is for people who have mobility problems or a condition which prevents them getting around without help. You are given an allowance but can use that towards having a car. It's a fantastic scheme, I am so grateful for. BUT I would rather be well, pain free & mobile and drive around in an old car!


Good for you for getting a red one! I agree - it's a great program for you, but it would be oh so much better if you could just be completely well, pain free and mobile! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Try not to worry, I very very often forget what I'm talking about in the middle of a sentence and I haven't had even a teeny weeny stroke. Your doing fine love! xxxxxx


Me, too, and I agree, Susan - you're doing fine! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Same with me, but I have moaned enough about her on this site!


And I feel for you on that - at least my DSIL is pleasant when we're all together and talks with all of us and you'd never know there was any other thing she'd rather be doing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Rita, you could be me talking!


And me, too!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> So I will recognise your new car by the flashing blue lights and the ladder on the roof?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep that will be me, ordering the ladders next week! The boys both had torches for Christmas so they can provide the lights! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, definitely!! What colour did you go for?


Yes we all want to know, what color did you get?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Try not to worry, I very very often forget what I'm talking about in the middle of a sentence and I haven't had even a teeny weeny stroke. Your doing fine love! xxxxxx


Tell me about it or I walk in a room and stop because I can't remember for the life of me why I walked in that room!!! Like Londy says you are doing just fine!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And me, too!!!!


Me three!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening, it must be the day as we are all so tired. I had Daisy outside at 3 am to do her business and really couldn't get back to sleep. Just tossed and turned till I got up.Did some bargain shopping then came home and daisy and I took an hour nap. Made a new recipe for dinner. It's called Cabbage Roll Casserole. DH loved it. Only problem it made so much I had to freeze the leftover. Have another 2 meals for us in the freezer.

GS your memory is fine. It is not uncommon to lose a little thought pattern or to be a little slower in word searching. Do not worry you are fine dear. All the older folks I run into have voiced the same concerns.

Rita as I have gotten older my desire for sweets has definitely changed.A little bite of a sweet now and again is plenty. Although I still love fried foods, but only allow myself a small treat of them very rarely. So far I have lost about 15 pounds, weight loss helped alot by the flu we had in November.

Jolly glad you are starting to feel better. Hope your son starts to bounce back soon.

Rookie I lived in Arlington Heights many years ago and was in your neck of the woods many times. Very familiar with Chicago. Also worked at Park Ridge Hospital in the Neo unit.

Chrissy can't wait to see your new red car. We also have a red car. Might be older, but we still feel the need for speed. Can't wait to hear your little ones comments of the new car, fire engine, ambulance car, or whatever they think grandma is driving. Will send some pics when I have our place a little more put together.

Lifeline rest up this weekend. Can your doctor not give you something to help you not feel so tired and help maintain your stamina?

Pam glad you had a good visit with family. How are your wips coming along???I dropped a stitch about 2 rows bak and I just noticed it. Now I hope I brought a crochet hook with me.

Nitzi so sweet of you to help care for the opossum and the feral kitties. Bless you dear.This weather is so hard on the little creatures.

Binky loved the blanket for little Michael. If we have a Kal I will join in. I am trying to make a stranded hat for new DDIL and just saw a beautiful pattern for a shawl for DD in Middle East. I have too many things I want to make. Just not enough time for me to do everything I want to do or enough stamina.

Londy Hope you and Chrissy can get together for lunch and shopping soon.

Purple What contest are you entering to knit the little farm animals.???

Hi Saxy, Xiang and Jynx hope all is well with you.

Going to go watch a little tv. Out tomorrow to look for living room furniture and Florida room furniture and a rug for the dining room area. Wish us luck. DH also asked me to thank everyone for the good wishes for his surgery next Tuesday. This will be a more intensive surgeries than the last ones he has undergone. Is a nerve racking time for us both. Hugs around. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have been to the store and back minus one small little person I had to drop off with his mother so he can go visit his dad, Thank you for the calendar Londy it is adorable!

There is a package winging it's way(finally) across the pond to Purple who will pass on somethings for me and Linky, and I just realized that I forgot to take a picture of the afghan before I sent it...darn...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening, it must be the day as we are all so tired. I had Daisy outside at 3 am to do her business and really couldn't get back to sleep. Just tossed and turned till I got up.Did some bargain shopping then came home and daisy and I took an hour nap. Made a new recipe for dinner. It's called Cabbage Roll Casserole. DH loved it. Only problem it made so much I had to freeze the leftover. Have another 2 meals for us in the freezer.
> 
> That is always a good thing to have meals in the freezer I never think to do that it would be really nice for days that are really hectic...
> 
> that was the picture of the blanket that I am trying to make for him, the wrong side row stitches are pulling funny in the front which is the side that will be seen.... :roll: ......yeah I still have not figured it out but I haven't had the time to really look at it either!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Purly. Haven't done any knitting yet today, but will after dinner.  Hope you find your furniture tomorrow.  Hugs to you and Kenny. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have been to the store and back minus one small little person I had to drop off with his mother so he can go visit his dad, Thank you for the calendar Londy it is adorable!
> 
> There is a package winging it's way(finally) across the pond to Purple who will pass on somethings for me and Linky, and I just realized that I forgot to take a picture of the afghan before I sent it...darn...


So glad you got the calendar ok! Talking of gifts, you and Angela are with me every evening when I knit. I have my beautiful beaded row counter around my neck and the tape measure from Angela on the arm of the chair!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey, windy but mild London! Have nothing planned for the day so may bring my little ladder down from upstairs and give my kitchen cupboards a jolly good clean.........or I might knit!!! :twisted:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well that wasn't much fun! Couldn't quite get my parcel into my shopping trolley so left it half in, half out. Halfway up the hill, it started to rain. I stood the trolley up to put my hood up and the parcel slipped down into the trolley bag - stuck! When I got to the post office counter, I made a right show of myself trying to get this parcel out the bag and no b****r offered to help me :evil: So, I eventually got it out and put it on the scales - £12.98!!! It was only a soup maker that I was sending back for DD. Anyway, pay up and look big, I thought, walked away from the counter somewhat dazed and stopped near the door to read the magazine covers when a man came running down to me with my shopping trolley that I had left behind!!! I just checked and I could have sent it via MyHermes for £5.48!!!!!!
> The End


Lesson in this escapade -  ALWAYS CHECK AROUND FOR ALTERNATE FREIGHT RATES ...........you may be pleasantly surprised  It's always a mongrel, when one finds these things out after the fact 😕


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lesson in this escapade -  ALWAYS CHECK AROUND FOR ALTERNATE FREIGHT RATES ...........you may be pleasantly surprised  It's always a mongrel, when one finds these things out after the fact 😕


The trouble is Judi, I worked for the Post Office for nearly all my working life, they were the only way to send anything anywhere and the charges were reasonable. Lots of changes have taken place since I left and the prices no longer seem so reasonable - but - it is second nature to head for the Post Office, a habit I need to break!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Xiang saw you on facebook with a question of happy place you would like to go. I tried this test and would be not to far from your happy place. It would be so much fun to meet up on a happy island. Wishful thinking.
> Hugs sent out to all.


It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.

Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


Did you post the photo Judi?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping to start my pair this week---maybe will using 2 circulars for 2 at a time --- what cast on did you use? I'm torn between the Turkish and the provisional crochet cast on---each looks very different along the toe sides where the increases are. I want one that is very smooth and won't chafe in the shoe.


I think I just use whatever increase comes to mind at the time, or I just pick one from the many different ones that I have saved at various times, and I rarely wear shoes, so the chafing isn't a problem for me.me . The only things that bother me with socks, is if there is a seam anywhere on them!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Did you post the photo Judi?


Yes, you must have had a look when I was changing it. How are you? We have had a truck load of rain over the last couple of days, and are expecting more in the next day, or two - the north of the state is cut off now, but at least the fires are under control, if not completely out ( in SA anyway)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, you must have had a look when I was changing it. How are you? We have had a truck load of rain over the last couple of days, and are expecting more in the next day, or two - the north of the state is cut off now, but at least the fires are under control, if not completely out ( in SA anyway)


Got them now Judi, I could eat them, they are so sweet!!!! I am very envious of your babies, I learned more about looking after little ones by being a grandma than I ever did as a mummy and I would love to have more babies in the family! 
I am fine thanks mate, just trying to summon up the energy to get off my bot and do something useful!!!!
Very grey and windy here but dry and not cold xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, boy is it windy. ASnyway Ive hsd a great lie in. 11.15am. I dont intend to be rushed today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


They are soooooooooooooooooo gorgeous. Double hugs to everyone. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, boy is it windy. ASnyway Ive hsd a great lie in. 11.15am. I dont intend to be rushed today.


Good morning from windy Surrey. I've only just got up too. We are off to DDs today for a family lunch. My Scarecrow knitting book has arrived. I have decided until my eyes are sorted out that I will just knit some dolls as it's DK wool on 3mm needles and in the most light colours. I have been straining to crochet the purple lace weight.

Hope everyone is staying safe in what ever the weather may have in store for you. Love and hugs. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


oooo, Id have to kiss those baby cheeks. Lovely girls...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny but nippy Florida. Going to take DH to see speialist later today and furniture to be delivered also. Can't wait. House is finally starting to look like a home now.Really do love this new home.
> 
> Purple split my side laughing when you were going to loan Nitzi your waffle maker to warm her bum and give her pretty designs. Only you could think that one up dear. Lovely pic of DGD2 and DGS3. They all seem to have a reddish cast to their hair. Wonder where that came from.LOL
> 
> ...


Purly, my two pairs won't be finished for ages yet, I am a slow knitter


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


Gorgeous. Can hardly believe they are five weeks old already, it felt like they were a long time coming.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Gorgeous. Can hardly believe they are five weeks old already, it felt like they were a long time coming.


Morning Rebecca, how are you? Bt you are glad it is the week end. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Rebecca, how are you? Bt you are glad it is the week end. xx


Morning. Feeling better for having a lie in. But lots to get on with in the house....it looks like a bomb has hit it. Also got the shopping to do, laundry..... Just taking 5mins out for coffee.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Morning. Feeling better for having a lie in. But lots to get on with in the house....it looks like a bomb has hit it. Also got the shopping to do, laundry..... Just taking 5mins out for coffee.


Make the most of your coffee and get the kids to help with the rest. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Make the most of your coffee and get the kids to help with the rest. xx


I cannot do it alone! Everyone mucks in


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And me, too!!!!


and me too, too, too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My DH is painting the kitchen walls!!! I'm on edge. Ive shifted anything else that may get in his way, but not settling. We havent got the tiles yet!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Florida. Is still a bit chilly out but is supposed to be 77 degrees F tomorrow. Going looking for living room furniture and Florida room furniture this morning.Hope we luck out again. Need to do laundry and start putting things in the drawers. 

Xiang I love those little babies. I could just sit in a rocker and cuddle them all day. They are so precious.

Lifeline enjoy some weekend down time. You need to refresh yourself for going to work on Monday dear.

Purple rest your eyes as much as possible. Do you have an appt. yet with the eye doctor or am I confused on this issue???

Londy cleaning cupboards isn't much fun. Knit instead. 

GS glad you had a great lie in this morning. Ms. Daisy had me outside at 3:37 am for her business then she thought we should play. Got to get her to not want to go out in the middle of the night.

Need to get myself together. DH and I might go to the lovely deli we found for lunch. Is so nice to have a day for fun stuff. Hope all the ladies are feelig good and having a wonderful day. Purly


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My DH is painting the kitchen walls!!! I'm on edge. Ive shifted anything else that may get in his way, but not settling. We havent got the tiles yet!


I have spent the morning cleaning a chunk of the kitchen! I have cleaned places I don't think I have cleaned since the kitchen was fitted!!  The only reason I am doing it now is because I cremated the dinner on Thursday evening and I can't get the smell of burning out of the air!! I am going back to do some more in a minute,can't just start and carry on through anymore,too exhausting!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> "Rocketing with knitting needles" was suppose to say "crocheting with knitting needles"


I love the idea of rocketing with knitting needles.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm getting there! Still get really tired in the afternoon. Been out today, ordered my car ( yeh ) had lunch, then home for another sleep on the sofa! I would love to meet up perhaps for lunch soon?


When you're really better I'll pop on the train. It's a reasonably cheap and easy journey for me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes please - am I too late!! Milk and no sugar, thanks!!


I'll make you a fresh one. Slice of treacle cake?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That's so sad about that couple. I saw the news about him.
> Ps. Would love to come for coffee in that place on the beach where we went last summer! Perhaps later this year? Hugs to you


Do come! The Denton Lounge awaits you!
And the restaurant opposite is now a Harry Ramsden's.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So I will recognise your new car by the flashing blue lights and the ladder on the roof?!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


and the fireman in the back?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


Are they identical twins? Mine are so close it's almost scary. it's almost like one person in two bodies. It must be wonderful for them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, boy is it windy. ASnyway Ive hsd a great lie in. 11.15am. I dont intend to be rushed today.


It was very windy last night, but it is a lovely day today, and promises to be good tomorrow as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll make you a fresh one. Slice of treacle cake?


Oh go on then!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> When you're really better I'll pop on the train. It's a reasonably cheap and easy journey for me.


Can I come too? That would be great!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Do come! The Denton Lounge awaits you!
> And the restaurant opposite is now a Harry Ramsden's.


Am still thinking about that cottage I found in Worthing for this years holiday, will pm you the link! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


Oh, they are so precious and sweet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The twins are so precious .... lots of snuggles coming their way. My DH is a mirror-twin...identical only reversed. One of them should have been left-handed but back then the school teachers tried to make everyone right-handed. They part their hair on opposite sides - when teeth came in or out-it was always as if looking in the mirror. They could still fool their Mom at a quick glance of who was who when they were teenagers by switching their hair styles. The aunts, uncles and cousins still just call them "twin" because they only know which is which by the wives standing next to them...that's why my DSIL and I sometimes sit by the other to really confuse the heck out of them!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London---please be careful on the ladder...I need to deep clean the kitchen too. I did get the bathroom cabinets cleaned out yesterday, but was very worn out after just a little work...this flu bug sure zaps the heck out of a body! I was able to organize the cabinet though so the bulk purchases (toilet tissue, facial tissue, bar soap, deoderant, shaving cream, shampoo, etc.) are all in one place. This way we'll know when the supply is getting low and time to replace...hate it when I run out (especially the toilet tissue!)

I do need to clean out the cabinet with the can and dry food supplies. I don't think tomatoes, soups, rices, pastas, and beans goo bad very quickly, but I do need to check the expiration dates. When I clean out those cabinets, it always makes for some interesting meals as I try to use up anything that may have been in there awhile. Rice and beans are one of my favorite food combinations!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive just had a very deep bath.and put some clothes away. I dont know what to do for tea, as, DH is still painting. Ive just gone magnolia and then I can get colour from my tiles...if we ever get any....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The twins are so precious .... lots of snuggles coming their way. My DH is a mirror-twin...identical only reversed. One of them should have been left-handed but back then the school teachers tried to make everyone right-handed. They part their hair on opposite sides - when teeth came in or out-it was always as if looking in the mirror. They could still fool their Mom at a quick glance of who was who when they were teenagers by switching their hair styles. The aunts, uncles and cousins still just call them "twin" because they only know which is which by the wives standing next to them...that's why my DSIL and I sometimes sit by the other to really confuse the heck out of them!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> London---please be careful on the ladder...I need to deep clean the kitchen too. I did get the bathroom cabinets cleaned out yesterday, but was very worn out after just a little work...this flu bug sure zaps the heck out of a body! I was able to organize the cabinet though so the bulk purchases (toilet tissue, facial tissue, bar soap, deoderant, shaving cream, shampoo, etc.) are all in one place. This way we'll know when the supply is getting low and time to replace...hate it when I run out (especially the toilet tissue!)
> 
> I do need to clean out the cabinet with the can and dry food supplies. I don't think tomatoes, soups, rices, pastas, and beans goo bad very quickly, but I do need to check the expiration dates. When I clean out those cabinets, it always makes for some interesting meals as I try to use up anything that may have been in there awhile. Rice and beans are one of my favorite food combinations!


I know what you mean, I haven't had the flu but energy never high these days, have to do one cupboard at a time but I am pleased with what I did today. Didn't throw any food away as I made up a big box of 'spare' stuff for my poor nephew who is going through the most horrendous break-up, his wife has become the proverbial 'woman scorned'! She left him poverty stricken for a while and he was happy to even take the out of date stuff!!! I did, however turn out the kitchen drawer and have dumped lots of bits I will never use;a battery-operated coffee frother (didn't froth my coffee!), various ancient fridge magnets, ancient nut crackers and a lot more!! I'm really getting into this now!!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll make you a fresh one. Slice of treacle cake?


Oooooohhhh yes please, that will be a lovely substitute to my Christmas cake....I had the final slice last night


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The twins are so precious .... lots of snuggles coming their way. My DH is a mirror-twin...identical only reversed. One of them should have been left-handed but back then the school teachers tried to make everyone right-handed. They part their hair on opposite sides - when teeth came in or out-it was always as if looking in the mirror. They could still fool their Mom at a quick glance of who was who when they were teenagers by switching their hair styles. The aunts, uncles and cousins still just call them "twin" because they only know which is which by the wives standing next to them...that's why my DSIL and I sometimes sit by the other to really confuse the heck out of them!


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wish I were closer so I could donate to your nephew. I found a jar of almond butter that I bought to make some protein bars so guess that's what I'll be doing this afternoon. I do have to clean out the kitchen utensil/gadget drawer. I actually have two drawers - one for the stuff I use all the time and one for the casual stuff like nutcrackers and julienne peelers. DH helps empty the dishwasher so those drawers are a little mixed up now...I'm sure I'll find some things to go to our Good Will store.


London Girl said:


> I know what you mean, I haven't had the flu but energy never high these days, have to do one cupboard at a time but I am pleased with what I did today. Didn't throw any food away as I made up a big box of 'spare' stuff for my poor nephew who is going through the most horrendous break-up, his wife has become the proverbial 'woman scorned'! She left him poverty stricken for a while and he was happy to even take the out of date stuff!!! I did, however turn out the kitchen drawer and have dumped lots of bits I will never use;a battery-operated coffee frother (didn't froth my coffee!), various ancient fridge magnets, ancient nut crackers and a lot more!! I'm really getting into this now!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can I come too? That would be great!!!


If I came to London and didn't see you I'd cry! Or go back to Buck House!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am still thinking about that cottage I found in Worthing for this years holiday, will pm you the link! xxx


I got the message, but no link.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you got the calendar ok! Talking of gifts, you and Angela are with me every evening when I knit. I have my beautiful beaded row counter around my neck and the tape measure from Angela on the arm of the chair!!! xxx


That really makes me smile I am trying to figure out what the yarn from you two wants to be


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, windy but mild London! Have nothing planned for the day so may bring my little ladder down from upstairs and give my kitchen cupboards a jolly good clean.........or I might knit!!! :twisted:


I would knit...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


I cannot believe it has been 5 weeks already!!!!

They are adorable!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from windy Surrey. I've only just got up too. We are off to DDs today for a family lunch. My Scarecrow knitting book has arrived. I have decided until my eyes are sorted out that I will just knit some dolls as it's DK wool on 3mm needles and in the most light colours. I have been straining to crochet the purple lace weight.
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe in what ever the weather may have in store for you. Love and hugs. xx


I can't knit at all unless I have four eyes on anymore it is not cool I really hope that they get it worked out soon.

We are really cold again here so I am making Goulash it smells fantastic, if it tastes that good it will be a winner! Just the smell is making me feel better!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't knit at all unless I have four eyes on anymore it is not cool I really hope that they get it worked out soon.
> 
> We are really cold again here so I am making Goulash it smells fantastic, if it tastes that good it will be a winner! Just the smell is making me feel better!


Ohhhh...goulash is a favorite. But, I'm re-beginning the DASH diet which has no white foods (sugar, salt, starches, grains) for the first two weeks so no goulash with noodles these next two weeks.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I did it that way one sock would be longer and not resemble the other of the same pair


I weigh the yarn, so that it is even weight to each new ball


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny but nippy Florida. Going to take DH to see speialist later today and furniture to be delivered also. Can't wait. House is finally starting to look like a home now.Really do love this new home.
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The trouble is Judi, I worked for the Post Office for nearly all my working life, they were the only way to send anything anywhere and the charges were reasonable. Lots of changes have taken place since I left and the prices no longer seem so reasonable - but - it is second nature to head for the Post Office, a habit I need to break!!


Yeah, I know ....... I do the same thing 😕


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Gorgeous. Can hardly believe they are five weeks old already, it felt like they were a long time coming.


It didn't feel like that here, we had her in hospital at 34 weeks, to stop premium labour. If that happened, she would have had to go to Adelaide, and they would have been born down south.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Are they identical twins? Mine are so close it's almost scary. it's almost like one person in two bodies. It must be wonderful for them.


Their little noses are different, but one still needs to look closely to pick them apart. I suppose it will get easier, as they grow bigoer 😑


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The twins are so precious .... lots of snuggles coming their way. My DH is a mirror-twin...identical only reversed. One of them should have been left-handed but back then the school teachers tried to make everyone right-handed. They part their hair on opposite sides - when teeth came in or out-it was always as if looking in the mirror. They could still fool their Mom at a quick glance of who was who when they were teenagers by switching their hair styles. The aunts, uncles and cousins still just call them "twin" because they only know which is which by the wives standing next to them...that's why my DSIL and I sometimes sit by the other to really confuse the heck out of them!


That would be such fun, I always wanted to be a twin ........ Twin granddaughters will do it, though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> London---please be careful on the ladder...I need to deep clean the kitchen too. I did get the bathroom cabinets cleaned out yesterday, but was very worn out after just a little work...this flu bug sure zaps the heck out of a body! I was able to organize the cabinet though so the bulk purchases (toilet tissue, facial tissue, bar soap, deoderant, shaving cream, shampoo, etc.) are all in one place. This way we'll know when the supply is getting low and time to replace...hate it when I run out (especially the toilet tissue!)
> 
> I do need to clean out the cabinet with the can and dry food supplies. I don't think tomatoes, soups, rices, pastas, and beans goo bad very quickly, but I do need to check the expiration dates. When I clean out those cabinets, it always makes for some interesting meals as I try to use up anything that may have been in there awhile. Rice and beans are one of my favorite food combinations!


black beans and rice yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohhhh...goulash is a favorite. But, I'm re-beginning the DASH diet which has no white foods (sugar, salt, starches, grains) for the first two weeks so no goulash with noodles these next two weeks.


It was my first time making it and it was good I think it would be good with eggplant also.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is this your work? It is gogorgeous - where did you get the papattern from? Please!


No it is the one I am trying to make but the wrong side stitches are pulling funny on the front so might have to frog several rows and try again with some bobbins on each side, the pattern is from 60 Quick Baby Blankets. There are some really cute patterns in it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No it is the one I am trying to make but the wrong side stitches are pulling funny on the front so might have to frog several rows and try again with some bobbins on each side, the pattern is from 60 Quick Baby Blankets. There are some really cute patterns in it.


In my experience. if there are more than 5 stitches in between the color changes, I think bobbins work best...cumbersome, but better outcome.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

No furniture found to our liking, but have had a nice down day, which was badly needed. I fixed lunch at home and then we all took naps, even Daisy. DH ordered in pizza for dinner. No cooking or clean up. yea. Tomorrow need to do some chores. Nitey nite everyone. Purly xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I watched 5-6 videos before I found one where I felt would be comfortable for me. I'm working on a stitch pattern ( Rose-Hip Stitch - Jan 20 in the 365 Knitting Stitches Perpetual Calendar) that is very dense: Row 1: K3, *sl 1 wyib, K3; rep from * to end ---- Row 2: K3, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to end ---- Row 3: K1, *sl 1 wyib, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyib, K1 --- and Row 4: K1, *sl 1 wyif, K3, rep from * to last 2 sts, sl 1 wyif, K1.
> 
> This is really fun with the continental knitting and I'm actually building up some speed. The yarn is very splitty so I'm having to exaggerate the movements -- it's building quite the discipline.
> 
> I think scumbling is going to take over my crafting once I get all my WIPs and socks done. I have my first piece sort of mapped out in my head -- make some hexagon shapes (from the swirl scarf pattern) and hook them together with some Tunisian aghan stitch and some entrelac to make a very large rectangle -- then felt that piece to be the backdrop for all the other fun things to go on it! I have a wall space at the top of my stairs that needs something --- this just may be it!


Sounds very unique. How do you think of this? You are very talented.

I phoned my friend who has advised me to exercise for weight loss after I've said I'm weak as a kitten.. I know she is right about exercise but this isn't what I can handle now. Then she asks if I'm ready to put the house for sale. 
Nope! Now I feel desperate. Best I'm doing is letting the dog out to bathroom in frigid temperatures. Giving me a gold star for that feat. I've done some inspirational reading which is keeping me afloat and come on here to chat.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a sunny but nippy Florida. Going to take DH to see speialist later today and furniture to be delivered also. Can't wait. House is finally starting to look like a home now.Really do love this new home.
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone. Well you all sound as though you are busy. I am pleased to say I woke up this morning & feel so much better. My DH, who retired at Christmas has been looking after me, I'm so pleased he has been around. We are just getting ready to go out & order my new car. I have a mobility scheme car, in my name, it enables me to have a car to get around. I'm getting the same car again but there is a big debate on what colour. My Oscar says I need a red one!
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx


Both of mine are a deep red rather than Christmas red. They remind me of marisceno cherries. And red is safe because the car stands out in a snow storm or heavy rain. Easy to see. Find it in parking lots faster than other colors I've had.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:01 am ET and -8'C (18'F) It snowed last night. I can see tracks from one of the outdoor kitties but all the kibble dishes were full of snow so he didn't get anything to eat. Poor kitty. I've put a new dish out and the wind has shifted so any blowing snow won't come on the front porch.
> I didn't get anywhere with my knitting last night. I knit 2 rows then found a mistake in the first row and ended up taking them both back out. I consistently made the same mistake across the entire row.


I had an error too tho I knew I was to decrease two stitches I just knit on and had to take out a couple of rows. I thought it might not matter and just go on but I knew I'd not be happy so I redid it. I know how you feel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sounds very unique. How do you think of this? You are very talented.
> 
> I phoned my friend who has advised me to exercise for weight loss after I've said I'm weak as a kitten.. I know she is right about exercise but this isn't what I can handle now. Then she asks if I'm ready to put the house for sale.
> Nope! Now I feel desperate. Best I'm doing is letting the dog out to bathroom in frigid temperatures. Giving me a gold star for that feat. I've done some inspirational reading which is keeping me afloat and come on here to chat.


PurpleFi gets the kudos for turning me on to scumbling--my brain just takes it from there.

You have many good friends on this site and we're all here to help you through the day...good for you getting the dog out and back in. As long as you're getting your daily needs of dressing, eating, etc. done that's all that matters. We can't help much with the physical stuff but we'll help all we can with the mental, social, spiritual, and emotional! Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> No furniture found to our liking, but have had a nice down day, which was badly needed. I fixed lunch at home and then we all took naps, even Daisy. DH ordered in pizza for dinner. No cooking or clean up. yea. Tomorrow need to do some chores. Nitey nite everyone. Purly xxx


Sorry you didn't find any furniture to your liking, but I'm really glad you had a down day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. It still seems windy but fine. Dont know what I'm doing today. I'll catch up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wish I were closer so I could donate to your nephew. I found a jar of almond butter that I bought to make some protein bars so guess that's what I'll be doing this afternoon. I do have to clean out the kitchen utensil/gadget drawer. I actually have two drawers - one for the stuff I use all the time and one for the casual stuff like nutcrackers and julienne peelers. DH helps empty the dishwasher so those drawers are a little mixed up now...I'm sure I'll find some things to go to our Good Will store.


Aah, two kitchen drawers! How the other half lives!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> If I came to London and didn't see you I'd cry! Or go back to Buck House!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't knit at all unless I have four eyes on anymore it is not cool I really hope that they get it worked out soon.
> 
> We are really cold again here so I am making Goulash it smells fantastic, if it tastes that good it will be a winner! Just the smell is making me feel better!


Goulash sounds like a lovely winter dish, hope it tasted as good as the aroma!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> No furniture found to our liking, but have had a nice down day, which was badly needed. I fixed lunch at home and then we all took naps, even Daisy. DH ordered in pizza for dinner. No cooking or clean up. yea. Tomorrow need to do some chores. Nitey nite everyone. Purly xxx


Thinking you and DH really needed a day like that, recharge the batteries!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

|Good morning from sunny Surrey.

We ha a lovely time at DDs yesterday and the gks other cousins (SIL brother's children) were there, so they had fun.

I got quite a lot of knitting down and have now finished the body and head of the doll for LM. She also went through my wool baskets and sorted out the colours she wants for the clothes and also ordered some extra clothes. Started on the arms when I got home. So it is all coming along nicely.

The scarecrow pattern book arrived yesterday morning, they look gorgeous and of course LM now wants them too, but I told her that I was doing that for the gs in France.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love you all lots. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

DH is going to watch the boring snooker so I'm going to knit. Ive prepared the dinner. I must get something done today thats constructive. I sm so bored with things at the moment


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is going to watch the boring snooker so I'm going to knit. Ive prepared the dinner. I must get something done today thats constructive. I sm so bored with things at the moment


I feel the same Susan, I seem to have spent the last few weeks doing very little and am now determined to try achieve _something_ every day! Today, I have cleared all the cardboard boxes out of the shed, ready for recycling tomorrow, got rid of some other junk that was down there and made some room in the gk's toy cupboard ready for clearing that out next time they are here! Phew! Next job is the weekly shop in about 5 minutes, catch you later!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DH is going to watch the boring snooker so I'm going to knit. Ive prepared the dinner. I must get something done today thats constructive. I sm so bored with things at the moment


Just told Mr P and he says thanks for the reminder, guess I will join you with the knitting. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> |Good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> We ha a lovely time at DDs yesterday and the gks other cousins (SIL brother's children) were there, so they had fun.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon dear, your scarecrow book sounds like fun, looking forward to having a look at that some time! I tried getting Liv interested in a knitted doll but she seems to have grown out of a lot of things recently, including any sort of doll. Sad, isn't it? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon dear, your scarecrow book sounds like fun, looking forward to having a look at that some time! I tried getting Liv interested in a knitted doll but she seems to have grown out of a lot of things recently, including any sort of doll. Sad, isn't it? xxxx


Hi Honey, there are about 7 different scarecrows, plus, birds, bugs, flowers and fungii. I'd better knit quick, but at the moment LM is veryinto dressing dolls and creating new fashions for them. Hope it lasts long enough to get some use, other wise it can sit on her windowsill and look prettyx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to throw some washing at the machine, catch you later. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from Ocala. Is supposed to go to 80's today. It would be lovely if it does. Going to try to do some chores around here today, like laundry and sorting out drawers and such.Making Fajitas's for dinner today. Never have tried them before, hope they work out okay. Going to start packing up DH sutcase for the hospital and not leave it till the last minute.I like to be organized ahead of time, know you all can tell that, hahaha. Well I try to be. Need to get laundry started and the marinade for meat and veggies. I'll catch up later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aah, two kitchen drawers! How the other half lives!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I, know - right? Maybe, that should be my goal to get it down to one drawer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon dear, your scarecrow book sounds like fun, looking forward to having a look at that some time! I tried getting Liv interested in a knitted doll but she seems to have grown out of a lot of things recently, including any sort of doll. Sad, isn't it? xxxx


Awww, that is sad, but maybe she'll get back into dolls by making clothes for them. I know I did when I was about 9-10.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from Ocala. Is supposed to go to 80's today. It would be lovely if it does. Going to try to do some chores around here today, like laundry and sorting out drawers and such.Making Fajitas's for dinner today. Never have tried them before, hope they work out okay. Going to start packing up DH sutcase for the hospital and not leave it till the last minute.I like to be organized ahead of time, know you all can tell that, hahaha. Well I try to be. Need to get laundry started and the marinade for meat and veggies. I'll catch up later.


I've never made Fajitas either, let me know how you like them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from Ocala. Is supposed to go to 80's today. It would be lovely if it does. Going to try to do some chores around here today, like laundry and sorting out drawers and such.Making Fajitas's for dinner today. Never have tried them before, hope they work out okay. Going to start packing up DH sutcase for the hospital and not leave it till the last minute.I like to be organized ahead of time, know you all can tell that, hahaha. Well I try to be. Need to get laundry started and the marinade for meat and veggies. I'll catch up later.


I've never made Fajitas either, let me know how you like them!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, know - right? Maybe, that should be my goal to get it down to one drawer.


But then you'd only fill the empty one up with junk....or should I say that's what I would probably do?!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've never made Fajitas either, let me know how you like them!


Oh, they're delicious .... a family favorite and you can use chicken, shrimp, beef, pork, etc.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> But then you'd only fill the empty one up with junk....or should I say that's what I would probably do?!!!


You're assuming that all the utensils in there are useful.....I mean how many garlic presses and lime squeezers does one need?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thinking you and DH really needed a day like that, recharge the batteries!! xxx


I think so, too.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, they're delicious .... a family favorite and you can use chicken, shrimp, beef, pork, etc.


They're a favorite in our family, too! Makes me think it's time we had some again!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're assuming that all the utensils in there are useful.....I mean how many garlic presses and lime squeezers does one need?


I've got a couple of drawers like that, too, and should do something about them as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've got a couple of drawers like that, too, and should do something about them as well.


Oh no, we've started an early Spring cleaning epidemic!!! :lol: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, we've started an early Spring cleaning epidemic!!! :lol: xxx


Well, I haven't actually done it yet!   xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, I haven't actually done it yet!   xxxooo


Me, neither---but thinking about it--does that count? I first have to iron the duvet cover and repair the button closure (maybe even add some snaps to close it up better) and get that on the comforter--I feel like I need about 4 extra hands to do that. If I were a mfg. of comforters and covers, I would put twin button holes every 12" where ties could be put through and back up and tied so that the comforter and the cover stayed in place!

And, while I'm doing that, I might as well continue with the rest of the "mending" pile on the sewing machine. Just a couple buttons and seams so won't take much time and will feel good that it's done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I stsrted last week but haven't got very far :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, neither---but thinking about it--does that count? I first have to iron the duvet cover and repair the button closure (maybe even add some snaps to close it up better) and get that on the comforter--I feel like I need about 4 extra hands to do that. If I were a mfg. of comforters and covers, I would put twin button holes every 12" where ties could be put through and back up and tied so that the comforter and the cover stayed in place!
> 
> And, while I'm doing that, I might as well continue with the rest of the "mending" pile on the sewing machine. Just a couple buttons and seams so won't take much time and will feel good that it's done.


When I first persuaded my elderly mum to have a duvet, I knew she wouldn't manage to change the cover easily so I opened it down one side and put Velcro strips about 8" apart, it worked like a dream and she was so thrilled that she could do it herself!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I stsrted last week but haven't got very far :lol:


Doesn't matter, little bites at it are better than going all out and then finishing up....all out!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Doesn't matter, little bites at it are better than going all out and then finishing up....all out!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes Mum xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I cleaned out my freezer. The best time to do it is when it's going to be below zero so all the frozen stuff can be put in boxes in the garage and won't thaw. There was so much ice in the freezer that an icepack for one of the coolers was frozen into the ice on the wall and I couldn't see it. All the old overfrozen stuff was tossed and, with the ice off the walls, now there is a lot more room.
Thankfully no one had a camera as I was balancing on my hips on the edge of the freezer chest with my bum in the air and my feet off the ground, trying to sweep the crumbs in the bottom of the empty freezer into a dustbin. It might have been easier to climb in.
I lost my mittens somewhere in the cleanout. I put them on to haul all the frozen stuff out and took them off when I was finished but they were wet. I thought I had put them on one of the rads, but have checked everywhere and couldn't find them. I ended up buying another pair as it's too cold to go without. But this pair doesn't have the conductive thread on the tips like the old pair had, so now I have to take them off to answer my phone. Hopefully the old pair will turn up somewhere.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have two more pair of boot socks to make for mum's guy so I'm going to start them since everyone is into making socks at the moment. I like doing group knitting


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

And my laundry is in the machine while I'm typing on here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I first persuaded my elderly mum to have a duvet, I knew she wouldn't manage to change the cover easily so I opened it down one side and put Velcro strips about 8" apart, it worked like a dream and she was so thrilled that she could do it herself!!


Mum couldn't find a duvet cover that she liked so she sewed two sheets together and put Velcro on the closing side. It works great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I cleaned out my freezer. The best time to do it is when it's going to be below zero so all the frozen stuff can be put in boxes in the garage and won't thaw. There was so much ice in the freezer that an icepack for one of the coolers was frozen into the ice on the wall and I couldn't see it. All the old overfrozen stuff was tossed and, with the ice off the walls, now there is a lot more room.
> Thankfully no one had a camera as I was balancing on my hips on the edge of the freezer chest with my bum in the air and my feet off the ground, trying to sweep the crumbs in the bottom of the empty freezer into a dustbin. It might have been easier to climb in.
> I lost my mittens somewhere in the cleanout. I put them on to haul all the frozen stuff out and took them off when I was finished but they were wet. I thought I had put them on one of the rads, but have checked everywhere and couldn't find them. I ended up buying another pair as it's too cold to go without. But this pair doesn't have the conductive thread on the tips like the old pair had, so now I have to take them off to answer my phone. Hopefully the old pair will turn up somewhere.


Well that's a good job done!! Hope you find your mittens!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> But then you'd only fill the empty one up with junk....or should I say that's what I would probably do?!!!


We have 3 drawers in the kitchen. Junk, junk and cutlery. And never the same junk in the drawers. They are just a holding place until another place is found for the junk.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have two more pair of boot socks to make for mum's guy so I'm going to start them since everyone is into making socks at the moment. I like doing group knitting


Oh dear, I will start with some soon, I have let myself be schmoozed into knitting more cowls for friends, then I must finish my sweater which is 90% finished! Then, I will have a go at some socks on my beautiful itty bitty circulars from you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, neither---but thinking about it--does that count? I first have to iron the duvet cover and repair the button closure (maybe even add some snaps to close it up better) and get that on the comforter--I feel like I need about 4 extra hands to do that. If I were a mfg. of comforters and covers, I would put twin button holes every 12" where ties could be put through and back up and tied so that the comforter and the cover stayed in place!
> 
> And, while I'm doing that, I might as well continue with the rest of the "mending" pile on the sewing machine. Just a couple buttons and seams so won't take much time and will feel good that it's done.


Could you sew ties on the edge of the duvet and run the ties out the button hole of the cover and tie them. Then one side would stay still.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have 3 drawers in the kitchen. Junk, junk and cutlery. And never the same junk in the drawers. They are just a holding place until another place is found for the junk.


I have a drawer in the mini sideboard in the lounge like that, so much junk that the bottom is sagging. Must sort that drawer out!!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I will start with some soon, I have let myself be schmoozed into knitting more cowls for friends, then I must finish my sweater which is 90% finished! Then, I will have a go at some socks on my beautiful itty bitty circulars from you!! xxxx


I'm still doing worsted size until these ones are done. Then I'll dig out my little sock interchangeables and start some sock yarn size ones for me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Awww, that is sad, but maybe she'll get back into dolls by making clothes for them. I know I did when I was about 9-10.


that's how and why I learnt to knit. At about 8.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, we've started an early Spring cleaning epidemic!!! :lol: xxx


I wish I could catch it. I need to. It might work to start with one of the kitchen drawers. I have 7!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I will start with some soon, I have let myself be schmoozed into knitting more cowls for friends, then I must finish my sweater which is 90% finished! Then, I will have a go at some socks on my beautiful itty bitty circulars from you!! xxxx


I'm on the bind off row of my shawl so it's time to knit something with wool that I can actually feel in my hand. I'm not going to knit so quickly with these ones, there's no deadline (like Christmas) I have some teal yarn that is waiting for me to finish socks, so it can become a cardi. Then there is another shawl that I want to do after that. I need more knitting hours :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish I could catch it. I need to. It might work to start with one of the kitchen drawers. I have 7!


Just do the drawers! That should get any cleaning bugs out of your system.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My washer is singing so I have to go change machines. Talk again soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just do the drawers! That should get any cleaning bugs out of your system.


That just might work; or it might get me enthused to sort out other things. I can but hope!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

the twins' school colours are changing in September from bright red to forest green. Only a small change then! They will only wear the cardigans I knitted for them (Mum has to wash them most nights) so I have my orders. The trouble will be waiting long enough to get hold of the right colour and match it to some wool. Then quickly knitting two cardi's.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's been another lovely day here. apart from the cold wind. We took a neighbour over to the Airport for coffee this afternoon, which was nice. He hasn't been there for about 20 years and was surprised how busy the restaurant is nowadays.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, neither---but thinking about it--does that count? I first have to iron the duvet cover and repair the button closure (maybe even add some snaps to close it up better) and get that on the comforter--I feel like I need about 4 extra hands to do that. If I were a mfg. of comforters and covers, I would put twin button holes every 12" where ties could be put through and back up and tied so that the comforter and the cover stayed in place!
> 
> And, while I'm doing that, I might as well continue with the rest of the "mending" pile on the sewing machine. Just a couple buttons and seams so won't take much time and will feel good that it's done.


Definitely counts. You'll feel good to have that mending taken care of!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Could you sew ties on the edge of the duvet and run the ties out the button hole of the cover and tie them. Then one side would stay still.


It would probably work to put ties on each corner of the comforter and thread them through each corner of the duvet cover to anchor them....hmmmmm. Or, a strip of velcro on each corner and maybe the middle of each side that marries with a couterpart on the duvet cover...hmmm. Collective minds!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I first persuaded my elderly mum to have a duvet, I knew she wouldn't manage to change the cover easily so I opened it down one side and put Velcro strips about 8" apart, it worked like a dream and she was so thrilled that she could do it herself!!


That's a really good idea!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have two more pair of boot socks to make for mum's guy so I'm going to start them since everyone is into making socks at the moment. I like doing group knitting


I do, too. I've started a pair - top down, two at a time on two circulars. I'm about a quarter of the way through the cuff.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a drawer in the mini sideboard in the lounge like that, so much junk that the bottom is sagging. Must sort that drawer out!!!!!


That looks like my junk drawer in my kitchen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm still doing worsted size until these ones are done. Then I'll dig out my little sock interchangeables and start some sock yarn size ones for me.


I'm working with sock yarn and size 1 circulars.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on the bind off row of my shawl so it's time to knit something with wool that I can actually feel in my hand. I'm not going to knit so quickly with these ones, there's no deadline (like Christmas) I have some teal yarn that is waiting for me to finish socks, so it can become a cardi. Then there is another shawl that I want to do after that. I need more knitting hours :roll:


I do, too!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the twins' school colours are changing in September from bright red to forest green. Only a small change then! They will only wear the cardigans I knitted for them (Mum has to wash them most nights) so I have my orders. The trouble will be waiting long enough to get hold of the right colour and match it to some wool. Then quickly knitting two cardi's.


That is so irritating :hunf: why do schools do that :?: are they allowed to continue wearing the old colours if they haven't out grown or if they have hand me downs from older siblings? At ds secondary school they changed PE kit when he had been there just the one year. We had bought it mega big so we didn't have to buy more, fortunately he could continue to use it :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish I could catch it. I need to. It might work to start with one of the kitchen drawers. I have 7!


I have just 1 :| I could really do with another for tea towels


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Goulash sounds like a lovely winter dish, hope it tasted as good as the aroma!!!


Oh it did I will definitely make it again might even try it with eggplant so Dh will eat it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from Ocala. Is supposed to go to 80's today. It would be lovely if it does. Going to try to do some chores around here today, like laundry and sorting out drawers and such.Making Fajitas's for dinner today. Never have tried them before, hope they work out okay. Going to start packing up DH sutcase for the hospital and not leave it till the last minute.I like to be organized ahead of time, know you all can tell that, hahaha. Well I try to be. Need to get laundry started and the marinade for meat and veggies. I'll catch up later.


I love homemade fajitas yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, they're delicious .... a family favorite and you can use chicken, shrimp, beef, pork, etc.


And they are pretty good for you I use a nonstick pan and very minimal oil lots of lemon juice and a little cumin and chili powder, great now my mouth is watering.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I


nitz8catz said:


> I cleaned out my freezer. The best time to do it is when it's going to be below zero so all the frozen stuff can be put in boxes in the garage and won't thaw. There was so much ice in the freezer that an icepack for one of the coolers was frozen into the ice on the wall and I couldn't see it. All the old overfrozen stuff was tossed and, with the ice off the walls, now there is a lot more room.
> Thankfully no one had a camera as I was balancing on my hips on the edge of the freezer chest with my bum in the air and my feet off the ground, trying to sweep the crumbs in the bottom of the empty freezer into a dustbin. It might have been easier to climb in.
> I lost my mittens somewhere in the cleanout. I
> put them on to haul all the frozen stuff out and took them off when I was finished but they were wet. I thought I had put them on one of the rads, but have checked everywhere and couldn't find them. I ended up buying another pair as it's too cold to go without. But this pair doesn't have the conductive thread on the tips like the old pair had, so now I have to take them off to answer my phone. Hopefully the old pair will turn up somewhere.


I really need to clean mine out too, I think we need a new one so I keep putting it off. :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We have had a warm up finally it is 40 degrees today which brings the possibility of freeIng rain tomorrow when I have to go out.

I hope you all are having a nice day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I've never made Fajitas either, let me know how you like them!


I'll send my SIL round, he makes the most delicious fajitas, I them now they don't live here!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've just been catching up, it seems as though I need to clean my drawers & start knitting socks to be one of the IN crowd! My daughter came this morning & she got me throwing lots of things out. She says she is going into my den next week & sort my yarn out.......I don't think so. 
Just been into my neighbours for a New Years drink, every year she invites people in. I spent ages talking to a lady who has been in our road for 30years, I have said hallo to her so many times and today I found out what her name is! There were also another couple who I have never seen before & they have lived here for 2 years.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have one of those coats from when I was commuting to downtown Chicago for work and walked from the train to the office (about 4 city blocks along the river). Chicago is the windy city and those walks were very cold. That coat is the best - I loaned it to my daughter when she was working down there. I may get it out of the closet if I have to go out this week.. It's way too hot to go shopping in, but for quick trips to the doctor, etc. it will be perfect.


If I still had mine I would wear it on my sofa it is soooo cold here. Says 20 but feels -20. Of course I wrap in an afghan in July. Not much snow so I'm thinking it's ok.

Last night I took 2 hours to untangle my white baby yarn. Today 2 hours to untangle the pink. I pulled from the core and it was clumps of tangle.

When I went to get a second of each I took the labels and the dye numbers 
on them. I went thru tons of white yarn not finding the match then same for the pink til I realized I was looking for the white nimber on the pink and vica versa..dummmmb ! Finally got them. I'm ready now to begin the second sleeve. Hope it looks like the first sleeve


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies.Have had a very busy day.Did 6 super sized loads of laundry and made the fajitas. Husband loved them. I do have to say never having made thembefore they were great, I used Lime juice in mine Binky. I bought the Mexican seasoning for fajitas and Queso the Mexican cheese. Delicious as I had never tried it before. I have 7 large kitchen drawers and I have 5 of them filled with small kitchen utensils and all kinds of odds and ends.I loveanduse my gadgets. I do need to eventually get my drawers in order. Am trying my best to get all neat and orderly, but there is a lot to do and I work slowly.
Went to the grocery today for a few things and ran into some lovely buys. OH, our small freezer went kaboom today so now we need a new one. Lost everything in it. Nuts.Well this sums up my day so guess I will relax now. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies.Have had a very busy day.Did 6 super sized loads of laundry and made the fajitas. Husband loved them. I do have to say never having made thembefore they were great, I used Lime juice in mine Binky. I bought the Mexican seasoning for fajitas and Queso the Mexican cheese. Delicious as I had never tried it before. I have 7 large kitchen drawers and I have 5 of them filled with small kitchen utensils and all kinds of odds and ends.I loveanduse my gadgets. I do need to eventually get my drawers in order. Am trying my best to get all neat and orderly, but there is a lot to do and I work slowly.
> Went to the grocery today for a few things and ran into some lovely buys. OH, our small freezer went kaboom today so now we need a new one. Lost everything in it. Nuts.Well this sums up my day so guess I will relax now. Hugs to all. Purly


You definitely deserve a rest after that busy day! Glad you and DH enjoyed the fatitas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Knitting is mostly fun until something like this happens. Good luck---I'm sure it will look great.



jollypolly said:


> If I still had mine I would wear it on my sofa it is soooo cold here. Says 20 but feels -20. Of course I wrap in an afghan in July. Not much snow so I'm thinking it's ok.
> 
> Last night I took 2 hours to untangle my white baby yarn. Today 2 hours to untangle the pink. I pulled from the core and it was clumps of tangle.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purly - so sorry about the freezer. Your fajitas sound wonderful and delicious. I'll bet you'll be making them again.



pearlone said:


> Evening ladies.Have had a very busy day.Did 6 super sized loads of laundry and made the fajitas. Husband loved them. I do have to say never having made thembefore they were great, I used Lime juice in mine Binky. I bought the Mexican seasoning for fajitas and Queso the Mexican cheese. Delicious as I had never tried it before. I have 7 large kitchen drawers and I have 5 of them filled with small kitchen utensils and all kinds of odds and ends.I loveanduse my gadgets. I do need to eventually get my drawers in order. Am trying my best to get all neat and orderly, but there is a lot to do and I work slowly.
> Went to the grocery today for a few things and ran into some lovely buys. OH, our small freezer went kaboom today so now we need a new one. Lost everything in it. Nuts.Well this sums up my day so guess I will relax now. Hugs to all. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly - so sorry about the freezer. Your fajitas sound wonderful and delicious. I'll bet you'll be making them again.


I agree


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We got visitors yesterday afternoon, The fsmily. They had been to Whitby for fish and chips, so caslled on their way back. 

Its very windy today and looks like its been raining too. These winds are distructful. I might go to S and B but I'll think twice about dancing tonight.

The staff is coming today, that is why Im up at this un Godly hour. 8 a.m.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and -2'C (28'F) and snowing. Just a light dusting on the ground but it is still coming down. Most of the storm went south.
I had to fix one of the toes on my socks. The increases on one side went wonky (I don't know what happened, they just looked funny) But all is fixed now and the toes are lined up ready for the next stage.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We got visitors yesterday afternoon, The fsmily. They had been to Whitby for fish and chips, so caslled on their way back.
> 
> Its very windy today and looks like its been raining too. These winds are distructful. I might go to S and B but I'll think twice about dancing tonight.
> 
> The staff is coming today, that is why Im up at this un Godly hour. 8 a.m.


That was a nice visit. Hold onto something tight and don't get blown away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies.Have had a very busy day.Did 6 super sized loads of laundry and made the fajitas. Husband loved them. I do have to say never having made thembefore they were great, I used Lime juice in mine Binky. I bought the Mexican seasoning for fajitas and Queso the Mexican cheese. Delicious as I had never tried it before. I have 7 large kitchen drawers and I have 5 of them filled with small kitchen utensils and all kinds of odds and ends.I loveanduse my gadgets. I do need to eventually get my drawers in order. Am trying my best to get all neat and orderly, but there is a lot to do and I work slowly.
> Went to the grocery today for a few things and ran into some lovely buys. OH, our small freezer went kaboom today so now we need a new one. Lost everything in it. Nuts.Well this sums up my day so guess I will relax now. Hugs to all. Purly


Your fajitas sound wonderful.
We make greek fajitas. Tortillas, feta cheese, chicken strips, pepper strips, greek seasoning and tzatziki sauce. I'm sure they're called something but I don't know what it is.
Sorry about your freezer. I'd hate having to throw out all the food.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I still had mine I would wear it on my sofa it is soooo cold here. Says 20 but feels -20. Of course I wrap in an afghan in July. Not much snow so I'm thinking it's ok.
> 
> Last night I took 2 hours to untangle my white baby yarn. Today 2 hours to untangle the pink. I pulled from the core and it was clumps of tangle.
> 
> ...


I'm weird, I like untangling tangled yarn. It's like a puzzle. DD stores her yarn in a big bag. It always tangles and she gives it to me to untangle. I've told her to put the yarn in old socks before she puts in in the bag but she doesn't.
I'm glad that you were able to find the right yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been catching up, it seems as though I need to clean my drawers & start knitting socks to be one of the IN crowd! My daughter came this morning & she got me throwing lots of things out. She says she is going into my den next week & sort my yarn out.......I don't think so.
> Just been into my neighbours for a New Years drink, every year she invites people in. I spent ages talking to a lady who has been in our road for 30years, I have said hallo to her so many times and today I found out what her name is! There were also another couple who I have never seen before & they have lived here for 2 years.


One year we met our neighbours a couple houses down when we went to Florida. We had lived near them for more than 6 years but had never spoken to them when we were up in Canada.
Guard the yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Have a great day whatever you are doing..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That is so irritating :hunf: why do schools do that :?: are they allowed to continue wearing the old colours if they haven't out grown or if they have hand me downs from older siblings? At ds secondary school they changed PE kit when he had been there just the one year. We had bought it mega big so we didn't have to buy more, fortunately he could continue to use it :thumbup:


They love their red cardigans and will doubtless continue wearing them out of school, and I would probably have knitted more in a larger size anyway, but, yes, it is unfair to change like that. Those who have the standard correct fleece cardigans with logo will be more annoyed!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been catching up, it seems as though I need to clean my drawers & start knitting socks to be one of the IN crowd! My daughter came this morning & she got me throwing lots of things out. She says she is going into my den next week & sort my yarn out.......I don't think so.
> Just been into my neighbours for a New Years drink, every year she invites people in. I spent ages talking to a lady who has been in our road for 30years, I have said hallo to her so many times and today I found out what her name is! There were also another couple who I have never seen before & they have lived here for 2 years.


That was well done then. It's good to know your neighbours.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your fajitas sound wonderful.
> We make greek fajitas. Tortillas, feta cheese, chicken strips, pepper strips, greek seasoning and tzatziki sauce. I'm sure they're called something but I don't know what it is.
> Sorry about your freezer. I'd hate having to throw out all the food.


If you include some sliced onions with that, it's a chicken gyros...the traditional ones are made with a lamb..generally with a pita. I like all of these quick one pan meals.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I still had mine I would wear it on my sofa it is soooo cold here. Says 20 but feels -20. Of course I wrap in an afghan in July. Not much snow so I'm thinking it's ok.
> 
> Last night I took 2 hours to untangle my white baby yarn. Today 2 hours to untangle the pink. I pulled from the core and it was clumps of tangle.
> 
> ...


What a frustrating day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We got visitors yesterday afternoon, The fsmily. They had been to Whitby for fish and chips, so caslled on their way back.
> 
> Its very windy today and looks like its been raining too. These winds are distructful. I might go to S and B but I'll think twice about dancing tonight.
> 
> The staff is coming today, that is why Im up at this un Godly hour. 8 a.m.


The wind last night was very strong. I hate the sound of it. I love the sound of rain when I'm tucked up inside, but not howling wind.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish I could catch it. I need to. It might work to start with one of the kitchen drawers. I have 7!


Show off!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on the bind off row of my shawl so it's time to knit something with wool that I can actually feel in my hand. I'm not going to knit so quickly with these ones, there's no deadline (like Christmas) I have some teal yarn that is waiting for me to finish socks, so it can become a cardi. Then there is another shawl that I want to do after that. I need more knitting hours :roll:


Roll on retirement, eh??!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> the twins' school colours are changing in September from bright red to forest green. Only a small change then! They will only wear the cardigans I knitted for them (Mum has to wash them most nights) so I have my orders. The trouble will be waiting long enough to get hold of the right colour and match it to some wool. Then quickly knitting two cardi's.


That was the colour I had at junior school, or rather, it was Bottle Green. My grandma cursed it for being so dark, she probably had cataracts and struggled to see it. 4 ply on skinny needles too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I still had mine I would wear it on my sofa it is soooo cold here. Says 20 but feels -20. Of course I wrap in an afghan in July. Not much snow so I'm thinking it's ok.
> 
> Last night I took 2 hours to untangle my white baby yarn. Today 2 hours to untangle the pink. I pulled from the core and it was clumps of tangle.
> 
> ...


I bet we've all done that, glad you worked it out in the end!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies.Have had a very busy day.Did 6 super sized loads of laundry and made the fajitas. Husband loved them. I do have to say never having made thembefore they were great, I used Lime juice in mine Binky. I bought the Mexican seasoning for fajitas and Queso the Mexican cheese. Delicious as I had never tried it before. I have 7 large kitchen drawers and I have 5 of them filled with small kitchen utensils and all kinds of odds and ends.I loveanduse my gadgets. I do need to eventually get my drawers in order. Am trying my best to get all neat and orderly, but there is a lot to do and I work slowly.
> Went to the grocery today for a few things and ran into some lovely buys. OH, our small freezer went kaboom today so now we need a new one. Lost everything in it. Nuts.Well this sums up my day so guess I will relax now. Hugs to all. Purly


Oh what a shame you lost the contents of your freezer! Maybe it didn't like being moved?! You should have the tidiest kitchen drawers of all of us, you've only just filled them up!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We got visitors yesterday afternoon, The fsmily. They had been to Whitby for fish and chips, so caslled on their way back.
> 
> Its very windy today and looks like its been raining too. These winds are distructful. I might go to S and B but I'll think twice about dancing tonight.
> 
> The staff is coming today, that is why Im up at this un Godly hour. 8 a.m.


You beat me this morning!! Mind you, I have been to Zumba today!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon, it is wet and windy here I should go for a swim, but just don't feel up to it, and my knitting is calling me.

Had the new WI Creative Chaos group her today. We had great fun and made a mess!!!!

Mr. P has bought me a bar stool to use in the kitchen so I can sit rather than stand. It is nice and high and swivels, will have to keep the kids off it. I'll probably forget to use it. :lol: 

Hope everyone is having a good day and keep warm/cool or whatever. Love you lots. xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning all. I slept in a bit this am. Ms. Daisy had me up at midnight to go out. She was out at 11 pm. I think she wanted to sit on the porch and look around. How do you retrain doggy's not to do this in the night time. Any suggestions would be welcome.

Rookie will be making the fajitas again. Also want to try the Greek ones. I love the cucumber sauce they put on the gyros. I love to try new recipes in cooking. 

GS be careful out there dear, don't want you to get blown away. Perhaps the wind will be better tonight and you can go dancing. How lovely of the family to stop by and visit.

Londy you would think I should have neat drawers, but alas, I just threw the stuff in the drawers any old way as I was sick of not having my utensils to cook with. So once I get everything else settled I will take care of this.

Nitzi I could have cried when I had to throw so much food out. What a waste. I thought your descrption of cleaning out your freezer quite funny with the mental picture it left in my head.I looked the same way when I did our freezer too.

Lifeline hope you had some rest time this weekend. I think a roomful of little ones would make me very tired. They have all the energy.

Pam Seattle is going to try to go back to the Super Bowl. I was rooting for them to win and they did.

Binky have you worked out the problem stitches on Michael's blanket yet? What a cute design you have done. Know he will love it.

Jolly so sorry your yarn got tangled and you got your yarn numbers confused. I have done the very same thing, think we all have. It does make one feel like we are losing our grip. Not so, just other things on our minds. Have fun with your knittig.

Chrissy can't wait to see your red car. You ladies who live so close that you can get together are so lucky. I would love to shop and have lunch and go to different venues with you all. Can't wait to actually see you all.

DH is calling for assistance, so off I go. Will try to be back later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello. Ive been to S and B and it was ok today. We have some laughs. Theres a woman goes there thats anorexic and she thinks nobody knows. She keep reading diet books and says it for her husband!!!!

Im not intending to go dancing tonight, I dont think I can be bothered. I'm just about to start the pattern on my knitting so really want to stay in and get on with it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm weird, I like untangling tangled yarn. It's like a puzzle. DD stores her yarn in a big bag. It always tangles and she gives it to me to untangle. I've told her to put the yarn in old socks before she puts in in the bag but she doesn't.
> I'm glad that you were able to find the right yarn.


I like untangling wool too Nitz. And pulling out old jumpers. Do you think its an illness?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That was the colour I had at junior school, or rather, it was Bottle Green. My grandma cursed it for being so dark, she probably had cataracts and struggled to see it. 4 ply on skinny needles too!


I suspect they mean bottle green. It's a standard colour.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is wet and windy here I should go for a swim, but just don't feel up to it, and my knitting is calling me.
> 
> Had the new WI Creative Chaos group her today. We had great fun and made a mess!!!!
> 
> ...


I need one of those!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I suspect they mean bottle green. It's a standard colour.


I think it's about the same colour as the fleece you are wearing in your avatar?! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is wet and windy here I should go for a swim, but just don't feel up to it, and my knitting is calling me.
> 
> Had the new WI Creative Chaos group her today. We had great fun and made a mess!!!!
> 
> ...


Creative Chaos, I love it!!! Has your new stool got wheels? You could use your broomstick and whizz about all over the house!! Not to the downstairs loo though, there be steps!!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I like untangling wool too Nitz. And pulling out old jumpers. Do you think its an illness?


I think it's therapeutic to undo tangles and very satisfying. Pulling out jumpers is very satisfying too, especially when it means you will then have some more yarn to knit with!!! I like doing both too!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I still had mine I would wear it on my sofa it is soooo cold here. Says 20 but feels -20. Of course I wrap in an afghan in July. Not much snow so I'm thinking it's ok.
> 
> Last night I took 2 hours to untangle my white baby yarn. Today 2 hours to untangle the pink. I pulled from the core and it was clumps of tangle.
> 
> ...


I used to have the same problem and I was looking around on here and found that somebody said when that happens start winding it immediately without fidgeting with it and it won't tangle it really work so that is how I do it now!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies.Have had a very busy day.Did 6 super sized loads of laundry and made the fajitas. Husband loved them. I do have to say never having made thembefore they were great, I used Lime juice in mine Binky. I bought the Mexican seasoning for fajitas and Queso the Mexican cheese. Delicious as I had never tried it before. I have 7 large kitchen drawers and I have 5 of them filled with small kitchen utensils and all kinds of odds and ends.I loveanduse my gadgets. I do need to eventually get my drawers in order. Am trying my best to get all neat and orderly, but there is a lot to do and I work slowly.
> Went to the grocery today for a few things and ran into some lovely buys. OH, our small freezer went kaboom today so now we need a new one. Lost everything in it. Nuts.Well this sums up my day so guess I will relax now. Hugs to all. Purly


 I use lime juice on steak and lemon on chicken that sounds really good, I could eat fajitas everyday!!!!

Sorry your freezer blew and you lost the contents!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your fajitas sound wonderful.
> We make greek fajitas. Tortillas, feta cheese, chicken strips, pepper strips, greek seasoning and tzatziki sauce. I'm sure they're called something but I don't know what it is.
> Sorry about your freezer. I'd hate having to throw out all the food.


I like the sound of yours too...I really want some fajitas now!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your fajitas sound wonderful.
> We make greek fajitas. Tortillas, feta cheese, chicken strips, pepper strips, greek seasoning and tzatziki sauce. I'm sure they're called something but I don't know what it is.
> Sorry about your freezer. I'd hate having to throw out all the food.


That sounds yummy, Nitzi. Might have to give it a try sometime n


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning all. I slept in a bit this am. Ms. Daisy had me up at midnight to go out. She was out at 11 pm. I think she wanted to sit on the porch and look around. How do you retrain doggy's not to do this in the night time.
> 
> Pam Seattle is going to try to go back to the Super Bowl. I was rooting for them to win and they did.
> 
> DH is calling for assistance, so off I go. Will try to be back later.


I know, Purly, it's pretty exciting. One more big game this coming Sunday. It's heer in Seattle again so hopefully that will help us win. Would be amazing to go to Super Bowl again.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning all. I slept in a bit this am. Ms. Daisy had me up at midnight to go out. She was out at 11 pm. I think she wanted to sit on the porch and look around. How do you retrain doggy's not to do this in the night time. Any suggestions would be welcome.
> 
> Rookie will be making the fajitas again. Also want to try the Greek ones. I love the cucumber sauce they put on the gyros. I love to try new recipes in cooking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is wet and windy here I should go for a swim, but just don't feel up to it, and my knitting is calling me.
> 
> Had the new WI Creative Chaos group her today. We had great fun and made a mess!!!!
> 
> ...


Well, that was nice and thoughtful of Mr P! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it's therapeutic to undo tangles and very satisfying. Pulling out jumpers is very satisfying too, especially when it means you will then have some more yarn to knit with!!! I like doing both too!!!


therapeutic nah satisfying yes, if it is really bad DH will come to my rescue if he sees I am getting frustrated with it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am soooo tired Michael went to sleep early but did not sleep good he woke up every hour on the hour and when he woke up at 4 O'clock he was awake until 7:40 so I have only slept for a couple of hours.....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think it's about the same colour as the fleece you are wearing in your avatar?! x


That is bottle green - the official colour of the WRAC. The picture colour is not accurate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I need one of those!


Mr P has put it together and I sat and prepared dinner, swivelling from the sink to the cooker and if I swivel really hard I can go completely round in a circle, but I got told off 

How are you doing?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Your new chairt puts a whole new meaning to the words, baking by travel,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Your new chairt puts a whole new meaning to the words, baking by travel,


Also to getting in a spin. xxxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Also to getting in a spin. xxxxxxxx


You wot need a food mixer, just spin round with your ingredients in the basin...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You wot need a food mixer, just spin round with your ingredients in the basin...


I'll probably get dizxy and fall off xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll probably get dizxy and fall off xxxx


DidnI tell you Id heard Bobbins were closimg?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DidnI tell you Id heard Bobbins were closimg?


Oh no, that's terrible. Are they having a closi g down sale? Do i have to make a quick visit to Whitby xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/blueberry-yoghurt-scones-with-lemon.html

Saw this on Facebook and thought of all my British friends (and everyone else with a sweet tooth). This one is going in my stack to make for my next tea party!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/blueberry-yoghurt-scones-with-lemon.html
> 
> Saw this on Facebook and thought of all my British friends (and everyone else with a sweet tooth). This one is going in my stack to make for my next tea party!


That looks really yummy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks really yummy!


http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012_03_01_archive.html

I've been watching the Great British Bake Off and following Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood --- I ran across this recipe and then looked up their Facebook page and read through the recipes by each blog (the number next to the month represents the number of recipes in that posting)....I think I have found a "go to" place for my next foray into entertaining. All of the recipes sound so delicious and some of the things I'm not even sure about!!

For any Foodies out there, there are plenty of sweets, vegetarian, meat dishes and soups to have something for everyone. I was especially pleased to see only terms I've heard at the Tea Party or seen on the Great British Bake off!!

I'm really really hungry now. Pasta Fagioli soup without pasta with parmesan crisps instead of bread! It's actually pretty good and I don't miss the starch!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks really yummy!


I love love love lemon curd. Thanks or recipe I also saved it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple don't go round and make yourself dizzy on your new kitchen chair. How nice of yur DH to get it for you. Glad you had a fun time with your chaos group today.

Rookie I of little will when it comes to food hope you and your dh lose the wt. you want to, Pasta Fagiole soup without the pasta just doesn't sound as good. How long are you planning on adhering to this diet???

Binky sorry the little guy kept you up all night. I just don't function too well with broken sleep. Know you must function as you monitor the home schooling for your kids and meals to serve etc. Hopefully you will get a good night sleep tonight.

Well going to get things all ready for tomorrow. Early start to the day, 6am. Probably won't be on tomorrow. Love to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple don't go round and make yourself dizzy on your new kitchen chair. How nice of yur DH to get it for you. Glad you had a fun time with your chaos group today.
> 
> Rookie I of little will when it comes to food hope you and your dh lose the wt. you want to, Pasta Fagiole soup without the pasta just doesn't sound as good. How long are you planning on adhering to this diet???
> 
> ...


Purly....this phase of the diet is just for 2 weeks...it's to help jump-start the metabolism and to also detox some from the sugar and salt. In Phase 2, we'll gradually add back in fruits and whole grains..but still stay away from white foods (except white beans) for the way we eat for the rest of our lives. Once blood pressure is down and I can go without meds and DH's cholesterol comes down, then we'll just be happy knowing we're eating healthier. It will be nice to lose some weight (I'd like to lose 30-40 lbs.) but that's not the main goal.

There is heart disease in my family and high cholesterol and diabetes in DH's family so this is mostly to head off any problems in the future. I'm actually feeling very full and satisfied and didn't miss the salt in the food I cooked today (enough garlic and other flavors to make up for it). But, I was looking for something sweet after dinner (still have too much Christmas candy around here) so I had some sugar free jello and that seems to have satisfied the craving for now.

You may be interested in poking around in that website/blog---some very wonderful sounding foods out there!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple don't go round and make yourself dizzy on your new kitchen chair. How nice of yur DH to get it for you. Glad you had a fun time with your chaos group today.
> 
> Rookie I of little will when it comes to food hope you and your dh lose the wt. you want to, Pasta Fagiole soup without the pasta just doesn't sound as good. How long are you planning on adhering to this diet???
> 
> ...


Saying prayers for you and Kenny that everything goes well tomorrow. Love you lots!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have one of those puffy coats filled with polyester and I have one filled with down. I find both difficult for driving. There is too much bulk under the steering wheel. I prefer the shorter jacket with ski pants.


The long ones are good for walking but not sitting. I wonder if they make ski pants in my size? When I wore the long coat I 
Was thin. Now I'd look like a marshmallow lady.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearl & Kenny -- sending good wishes for tomorrow and lots of prayers.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello girls. Sorry I wasn't on last night, too tired I guess. Had a very busy day, no time to eat until the evening meal.Furniture arrived and it is lovely. What a difference furniture makes in an empty room. Met with specialist yesterday. He appears to be a very good doctor and answered all our questions before we even asked them. The only problem we had was the shuttle buses that were to take us from one buiding to another were 30 minutes late in picking us up, so it made us 40 minutes late for the appt. They did see us any way thank goodness. DH has surgery next Tuesday and will most likely be admitted after procedure.
> 
> Glad to hear all who were under the weather with illness are starting to recover. Hugs to all.Purly


Hoping all goes well for him and your stress isn't too much. Wishing you much strength and courage.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Mine would panic! He only gets cuddles in bed because he's always hot, and I hate a cold bed.


 Did you visit the queen? We're you happy with your outfit? I was watching a PBS program "The Queen's Garden"...it was beautiful. I was thinking of you when they showed lines of guests on the lawn. Was it like that when you were there? Showed the insects, critters, birds greenery and flowers. A bit of history too. I love when they show flowers blooming in quick time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Funeral yesterday; funeral today; and another in a week's time. January is always a sad month when you deal with veterans. However, it is nice that the funerals are usually celebrations of a life rather than sorrow over loss.
> 
> The lovely Naval veteran who ran away from his nursing home last year to attend the D-Day celebrations in Normandy died a few days ago, and his widow rang Merlin to ask him to take the standard to his funeral. Two days later we heard that she had died. That happens so often with couples who have been together a long time. It will be a big double funeral now.


So sad. I'm sorry for your sadness.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> On a cheerier note we have had blue sky and sunshine for two days (following the rain) and the days are getting longer. It is still cold though, so who wants a coffee?


We had 3 inches of snow but the temp was 23 and no wind. Now that I'm better I don't mind the weather. I'm even able to knit. Both sleeves match..a miracle and I'm starting the baby dress. I think I actually did the yfdw right ...it is horizontal bar where the third stitch goes over two knits making eyelet. Looks right even if it's wrong. I ordered 6 yarns at $2 each but it cost $18 with the shipping. I'm just too tired to go to the store. I want to make an item for Bsby that has sleeves but is a button down bag. If I ever finish the dress.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: that explains it they are all in the same project bag!!! :lol: :lol:


Im back...I had to run snd separate mine into individual bags. I can imagine what would have happened.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are lucky, I never even got a card from my brother or a call, he lives 2miles away! Good job I have a few good friends who I am so grateful for.


My mom's brother visited his friend right Round the corner but not her. Friends are sometimes good replacement for relatives. Mine are.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> We had 3 inches of snow but the temp was 23 and no wind. Now that I'm better I don't mind the weather. I'm even able to knit. Both sleeves match..a miracle and I'm starting the baby dress. I think I actually did the yfdw right ...it is horizontal bar where the third stitch goes over two knits making eyelet. Looks right even if it's wrong. I ordered 6 yarns at $2 each but it cost $18 with the shipping. I'm just too tired to go to the store. I want to make an item for Bsby that has sleeves but is a button down bag. If I ever finish the dress.


You're making great progress, Polly!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I got a red one!! I shall look like Postman Pat driving round. He is a popular children's character over here.
> Our mobility scheme is for people who have mobility problems or a condition which prevents them getting around without help. You are given an allowance but can use that towards having a car. It's a fantastic scheme, I am so grateful for. BUT I would rather be well, pain free & mobile and drive around in an old car!


I hope you get enjoyment from your car. I don't think we have such a nice program here. Just taxis. And the drivers are sometimes less than wholesome.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Try not to worry, I very very often forget what I'm talking about in the middle of a sentence and I haven't had even a teeny weeny stroke. Your doing fine love! xxxxxx


I told a lady doctor once when i was 40ish about how my bad memory worried me. She said she worried about her memory once until she remembered how forgetful she was in her twenties. I put things in a safe place but darned if I know where the safe place is. It has a lot of neat stuff if I ever find that place. 
My motto is " if I can't find it, I don't need it!."


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> It's my own fault!!!!! My Ac1 is up. Too many Christmas cookies and fudge. I had to give myself a very very severe lecture on behaving myself. Why oh why do I love sweets/french fries and other stuff so much? I have to get my act together in order to stick around for many more years. I've always had a love hate relationship with food. I love it but hate what it does to me. Wished I could be like my size 5 friend who has no qualms about turning down food.


Me too! Why can't the things that are good for me taste as good as the things that are not good for me? I told my friend how i am desiring cake but got s shortcake all whip-something hardly any cake. My friend told me tonight about Peprrige Farm cake in the freezer in the market. One more bad thing that tastes good.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Yep that will be me, ordering the ladders next week! The boys both had torches for Christmas so they can provide the lights! :thumbup: :thumbup:


There are places that will paint lightning streeks on the sides of the car. Very attractive!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Tell me about it or I walk in a room and stop because I can't remember for the life of me why I walked in that room!!! Like Londy says you are doing just fine!!


The doc tells the couple who are having memory problems to write the thing they want to remember down. At home she asks him to bring her a coffee but he says he doesn't have to write it down. He comes back with bacon and eggs. She says "I told you you should have written it down. You forgot my toast."


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening, it must be the day as we are all so tired. I had Daisy outside at 3 am to do her business and really couldn't get back to sleep. Just tossed and turned till I got up.Did some bargain shopping then came home and daisy and I took an hour nap. Made a new recipe for dinner. It's called Cabbage Roll Casserole. DH loved it. Only problem it made so much I had to freeze the leftover. Have another 2 meals for us in the freezer.
> 
> GS your memory is fine. It is not uncommon to lose a little thought pattern or to be a little slower in word searching. Do not worry you are fine dear. All the older folks I run into have voiced the same concerns.
> 
> ...


Is the Cabbage Caserole like a galumpky? I love them.
Kelly Rippa says capes are in style. At my age anything I like is in style.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great to go to that island, and have a holiday with people whom I have only met via skyping, or internInternet chatting.
> 
> Also, I just thought it might be time to post another photo of the little Wonders. It is just so incredible, watching 2 little ones, who are almost identical, growing and developing - twice as much fun as watching a single baby growing. Also watching theminteracting with each other, when they are in the cot together.


Both are beautiful. I can imagine your joy! Love divided by two is twice as much.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Got them now Judi, I could eat them, they are so sweet!!!! I am very envious of your babies, I learned more about looking after little ones by being a grandma than I ever did as a mummy and I would love to have more babies in the family!
> I am fine thanks mate, just trying to summon up the energy to get off my bot and do something useful!!!!
> Very grey and windy here but dry and not cold xxxxxxxx


Winter has a numbing effect. Now that im a bit better I think of things to do but... just think, don't do. Tomorrow the cousin of the contracter is doing the vent ..I hope. The contracter phoned and will do minor jobs next Mondsy. My house is untidy since I've been sick over two weeks but I'm also numb to worrying about it. Lala land! just washing my hair makes me think I need a transfusion. I get bonus points for taking the dog to the door to go run.

I typed the whole poem but I think they bleeped it..it's gone.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, boy is it windy. ASnyway Ive hsd a great lie in. 11.15am. I dont intend to be rushed today.


Good for you! You will feel better for it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love the idea of rocketing with knitting needles.


Don't you love spell check! It is an interesting image tho


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> PurpleFi gets the kudos for turning me on to scumbling--my brain just takes it from there.
> 
> You have many good friends on this site and we're all here to help you through the day...good for you getting the dog out and back in. As long as you're getting your daily needs of dressing, eating, etc. done that's all that matters. We can't help much with the physical stuff but we'll help all we can with the mental, social, spiritual, and emotional! Sending prayers and hugs.


I'm very appreciative. Without those, physical is not going to make me feel like I have a life. I'm getting better but so tired which I understand is part of the flu recovery. Wish they could cure the flu forever. I'm afraid of getting it again. But can't live in a bubble. I hope the man putting in the vent comes after lunch but I think he will be here bright and early. Lucky he's coming at all. He had to plow so didn't come todsy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls. it looks a beautiful sunny and calm day today, but I suspect its the calm before the storm. Ive no plans today as over 60's isnt on. Not I'll reaslly miss that. cos I love it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I think I will try to walk to the shops while it is nice and then maybe gentle swim later.

Polly, I just love your sense of humour, you are sounding much better, I hope you are feeling that way too. Keep it up.

Pearlie, sorry your freezer packed up and your lost a load of food, I know how annoying that can be.

Susan, enjoy having time out. I've been doing a lot of that lately.

Hope the rest of you are keeping well.

My thoughts are with Kenny today.

Love and hugs xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> DidnI tell you Id heard Bobbins were closimg?


*NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!?*


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/blueberry-yoghurt-scones-with-lemon.html
> 
> Saw this on Facebook and thought of all my British friends (and everyone else with a sweet tooth). This one is going in my stack to make for my next tea party!


They sound yummy - which makes them forbidden fruit for me!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://ladifferencecatering.blogspot.co.uk/2012_03_01_archive.html
> 
> I've been watching the Great British Bake Off and following Mary Berry and Paul Hollywood --- I ran across this recipe and then looked up their Facebook page and read through the recipes by each blog (the number next to the month represents the number of recipes in that posting)....I think I have found a "go to" place for my next foray into entertaining. All of the recipes sound so delicious and some of the things I'm not even sure about!!
> 
> ...


Let us know if you need help with some of the ingredients, if we can't translate them into USA speak, we'll send them to you!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple don't go round and make yourself dizzy on your new kitchen chair. How nice of yur DH to get it for you. Glad you had a fun time with your chaos group today.
> 
> Rookie I of little will when it comes to food hope you and your dh lose the wt. you want to, Pasta Fagiole soup without the pasta just doesn't sound as good. How long are you planning on adhering to this diet???
> 
> ...


Holding your hand today Purly xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purly....this phase of the diet is just for 2 weeks...it's to help jump-start the metabolism and to also detox some from the sugar and salt. In Phase 2, we'll gradually add back in fruits and whole grains..but still stay away from white foods (except white beans) for the way we eat for the rest of our lives. Once blood pressure is down and I can go without meds and DH's cholesterol comes down, then we'll just be happy knowing we're eating healthier. It will be nice to lose some weight (I'd like to lose 30-40 lbs.) but that's not the main goal.
> 
> There is heart disease in my family and high cholesterol and diabetes in DH's family so this is mostly to head off any problems in the future. I'm actually feeling very full and satisfied and didn't miss the salt in the food I cooked today (enough garlic and other flavors to make up for it). But, I was looking for something sweet after dinner (still have too much Christmas candy around here) so I had some sugar free jello and that seems to have satisfied the craving for now.
> 
> You may be interested in poking around in that website/blog---some very wonderful sounding foods out there!!


Rookie, where on earth are you going to lose 30-40lbs from??!! There's nothing of you as it is!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The long ones are good for walking but not sitting. I wonder if they make ski pants in my size? When I wore the long coat I
> Was thin. Now I'd look like a marshmallow lady.


I know what you mean, they are not very flattering - but soooo warm!! I wore mine over a thickish cardigan yesterday as I was really cold and I felt like a waddling lump!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The doc tells the couple who are having memory problems to write the thing they want to remember down. At home she asks him to bring her a coffee but he says he doesn't have to write it down. He comes back with bacon and eggs. She says "I told you you should have written it down. You forgot my toast."


Hahahahaha!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Winter has a numbing effect. Now that im a bit better I think of things to do but... just think, don't do. Tomorrow the cousin of the contracter is doing the vent ..I hope. The contracter phoned and will do minor jobs next Mondsy. My house is untidy since I've been sick over two weeks but I'm also numb to worrying about it. Lala land! just washing my hair makes me think I need a transfusion. I get bonus points for taking the dog to the door to go run.
> 
> I typed the whole poem but I think they bleeped it..it's gone.


I can tell that you are feeling better but give it time, you've been very poorly and it will be a while until you are up to doing much. You'll know when!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I think I will try to walk to the shops while it is nice and then maybe gentle swim later.
> 
> Polly, I just love your sense of humour, you are sounding much better, I hope you are feeling that way too. Keep it up.
> 
> ...


Hi honey, sorry I missed you while I was catching up!! Off to have my hair cut in a minute then loads of admin to do for the British Heart Foundation, hereafter BHF! Enjoy your swim! Catch you later! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and -25' (-13'F) It's coldddddd!
I need to go downstairs and bring my down coat up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I like untangling wool too Nitz. And pulling out old jumpers. Do you think its an illness?


Maybe it's a recycling bug ?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The long ones are good for walking but not sitting. I wonder if they make ski pants in my size? When I wore the long coat I
> Was thin. Now I'd look like a marshmallow lady.


As long as you are warm, looks doesn't matter. You should me when I'm all layered up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've caught up.
Purly, best wishes for you and Kenny. I hope everything goes smoothly.

Polly, it sounds like you are under the same air mass as me. Don't let the dog out for long and you stay in under an afghan while the contractor fixes your house.

Londy, do post a picture of your new hair cut. I trimmed my hair and added some bangs and my family and co-workers never noticed.

Purple, it sounds like you are enjoying your stool 

I need to go get my big coat now and get ready to go. I know the car will start. Getting it to move might take a while. 
Have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up.
> Purly, best wishes for you and Kenny. I hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> Polly, it sounds like you are under the same air mass as me. Don't let the dog out for long and you stay in under an afghan while the contractor fixes your house.
> ...


I would come and give you a push/dig you out if I was nearby! Maybe picture tomorrow, when I washed and blow-dried my hair, it looks a bit rough at the moment!! :roll:  :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am ET and -25' (-13'F) It's coldddddd!
> I need to go downstairs and bring my down coat up.


Sending you lots and lots and lots of warm hugs. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

For those of you craving chocolate but trying to be good. A friend told me she puts Maltesers and chocolate in the fridge or even the freezer to make it last longer in the mouth. Which has just reminded me that I forgot to buy some more dark sea salt chocolate when I was at the shops, but I did buy 3 prs of purple fleecy socks for £2. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon, it is wet and windy here I should go for a swim, but just don't feel up to it, and my knitting is calling me.
> 
> Had the new WI Creative Chaos group her today. We had great fun and made a mess!!!!
> 
> ...


Wi creative chaos, can't imagine our lot doing anything like that!!
Glad you got the chair, I have one called a perching stool, it's useful for sitting & chopping. Wish mine swivelled as well. I now have stool envy lol. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Wi creative chaos, can't imagine our lot doing anything like that!!
> Glad you got the chair, I have one called a perching stool, it's useful for sitting & chopping. Wish mine swivelled as well. I now have stool envy lol. Xx


Hi Chris, wish you could come and join our WI. Will posst a photo of stool to make your really envious. Love and hugs.

Off for a swim. Catch you later. xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Im back...I had to run snd separate mine into individual bags. I can imagine what would have happened.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

So much for a not -planned day. I set off to wash the sheeets off the bed and realised when there was 10 mins left of the cycle that I hadnt put any powder or softener in the machine. So we had to start all over again. 

I made sum custard for the trifle and there was milk and custard powder all over the counter. SO.....we decided we'd go out.

We went to the garden centre and had some toasted cheese and onion toasties with salad, and coleslaw. Every vegetable including beetroot was home grown, it was gorgeous.

Then we decided that I would try and do the mile long walk (well I think its a mile) that I did the other day, so we did.....Then weve come home for the snooker and its started to snow.

We've had Kenny very much in our thoughts today, I hope he and purley are doing ok. I shall try and face time her tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive had a reply from Jynx. She has a few probs at the moment healthwise in the family but she sends her love. She will be back with us when she can.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> So much for a not -planned day. I set off to wash the sheeets off the bed and realised when there was 10 mins left of the cycle that I hadnt put any powder or softener in the machine. So we had to start all over again.
> 
> I made sum custard for the trifle and there was milk and custard powder all over the counter. SO.....we decided we'd go out.
> 
> ...


That sounds like me I put DH's blanket in the washing machine added the soap and fabric softener walked away and didn't start the machine....yeah I was tired yesterday, your trip out sounds wonderful!
That is awesome on the walk.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a reply from Jynx. She has a few probs at the moment healthwise in the family but she sends her love. She will be back with us when she can.


(())) to Jynx hope things get better soon.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi I've had a busy couple of days. Yesterday both DD & the 2 little GS came for lunch. It's so nice having my DH home so he can see the family more. In the afternoon we had a lady came and we all had a wonderful manicure which included an arm & hand massage. My wonderful neighbour arranged it as a Christmas gift to us girls. I have never looked after my nails & didn't really want the treatment. She had made my little nails look great & I have PURPLE polish on them. My. DH said it's a pity I wasn't seeing our Purple. My neighbour has given us many strange presents, I really enjoyed this one.
Today we are looking after GS3, at the moment he is laying on our bed watching cartoons with grandad, not sure who is enjoying it most all I know is I'm enjoying have time on my own!
Love to you all x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up.
> Purly, best wishes for you and Kenny. I hope everything goes smoothly.
> 
> Polly, it sounds like you are under the same air mass as me. Don't let the dog out for long and you stay in under an afghan while the contractor fixes your house.
> ...


Stay warm and safe, Nitzi!!! It sounds really, really cold there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you craving chocolate but trying to be good. A friend told me she puts Maltesers and chocolate in the fridge or even the freezer to make it last longer in the mouth. Which has just reminded me that I forgot to buy some more dark sea salt chocolate when I was at the shops, but I did buy 3 prs of purple fleecy socks for £2. :thumbup:


That's a good tip! And those socks sound really nice and a bargain!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> So much for a not -planned day. I set off to wash the sheeets off the bed and realised when there was 10 mins left of the cycle that I hadnt put any powder or softener in the machine. So we had to start all over again.
> 
> I made sum custard for the trifle and there was milk and custard powder all over the counter. SO.....we decided we'd go out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a really interesting day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a reply from Jynx. She has a few probs at the moment healthwise in the family but she sends her love. She will be back with us when she can.


Susan - thanks for the update on Jynx! I'm sure you told her we all miss her very much.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi I've had a busy couple of days. Yesterday both DD & the 2 little GS came for lunch. It's so nice having my DH home so he can see the family more. In the afternoon we had a lady came and we all had a wonderful manicure which included an arm & hand massage. My wonderful neighbour arranged it as a Christmas gift to us girls. I have never looked after my nails & didn't really want the treatment. She had made my little nails look great & I have PURPLE polish on them. My. DH said it's a pity I wasn't seeing our Purple. My neighbour has given us many strange presents, I really enjoyed this one.
> Today we are looking after GS3, at the moment he is laying on our bed watching cartoons with grandad, not sure who is enjoying it most all I know is I'm enjoying have time on my own!
> Love to you all x


What a lovely gift! I bet it's great for both of you having your DH home - you get the free time and he gets to see more of the family!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Did you visit the queen? We're you happy with your outfit? I was watching a PBS program "The Queen's Garden"...it was beautiful. I was thinking of you when they showed lines of guests on the lawn. Was it like that when you were there? Showed the insects, critters, birds greenery and flowers. A bit of history too. I love when they show flowers blooming in quick time.


I went last May, and the dress was fine. Yes, everyone gets in two lines where the Queen walks through from the palace to her marquee.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!?*


and I never even got to go there!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and I never even got to go there!


Hopefully, it's just a change in location and that you'll all have a wonderful crafting place still in business. I looked at the website and with the prices and the postage to the USA---I'll wait for any clearance sales. I really like the ripple hem sweater---the brown colors look like rosey/peachy pink with tans and browns---beautiful combinations.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's been a strange day today; every kind of weather in a couple of hours! Glorious sunshine followed by hailstones, followed by gale force wind. The pier was closed when it reached Force 9.

I had lunch with my WRAC ladies. I hadn't seen them in weeks. Then I went to the fabric shop and bought baby patterns and a little wool. Then I picked up a parcel at the post office. My crochet needles have come, in a nice leather-look purple case. But it doesn't include the 0.5 one I need!!!! Grrrrrh.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange day today; every kind of weather in a couple of hours! Glorious sunshine followed by hailstones, followed by gale force wind. The pier was closed when it reached Force 9.
> 
> I had lunch with my WRAC ladies. I hadn't seen them in weeks. Then I went to the fabric shop and bought baby patterns and a little wool. Then I picked up a parcel at the post office. My crochet needles have come, in a nice leather-look purple case. But it doesn't include the 0.5 one I need!!!! Grrrrrh.


Oh no! that is such a bummer to have bought a whole set I am sure you can find a good use for them though I always grab a hook if I drop a stitch to fix it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Susan, sounds like you had a good day. Even throwing custard around sou d fon. Thanks for up date on Jynx.

Saxy, we had all sorts of weather here too, but not gale force 9 (yet).

Chris, glad DH is enjoyi g more time with the gks. I've got purple nails too.

I had a good swim today, so now I'll wait and see how my body decides to respond.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I need to go for now and see if I can light a fire under my kids to get there school work done, didn't sleep much better last night didn't fall asleep till after 2:00 a.m. It is 28* here at the moment I thought it was supposed to warm up but it hasn't yet!

Hope you all are having a nice day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Susan, sounds like you had a good day. Even throwing custard around sou d fon. Thanks for up date on Jynx.
> 
> Saxy, we had all sorts of weather here too, but not gale force 9 (yet).
> 
> ...


Hello Purple hope your body doesn't decide to protest the swim.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> For those of you craving chocolate but trying to be good. A friend told me she puts Maltesers and chocolate in the fridge or even the freezer to make it last longer in the mouth. Which has just reminded me that I forgot to buy some more dark sea salt chocolate when I was at the shops, but I did buy 3 prs of purple fleecy socks for £2. :thumbup:


It does taste better straight out of the fridge, too! Not that I ever touch the stuff of course!! Sorry you forgot yours, what will you do?? Have a glass of wine instead!! The fleecy socks sound cosy!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Susan, sounds like you had a good day. Even throwing custard around sou d fon. Thanks for up date on Jynx.
> 
> Saxy, we had all sorts of weather here too, but not gale force 9 (yet).
> 
> ...


That's good you had a good swim today, Purple. Now I hope you have a relaxing evening. Love and hugs to you and Mr P! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> So much for a not -planned day. I set off to wash the sheeets off the bed and realised when there was 10 mins left of the cycle that I hadnt put any powder or softener in the machine. So we had to start all over again.
> 
> I made sum custard for the trifle and there was milk and custard powder all over the counter. SO.....we decided we'd go out.
> 
> ...


Well done on your marathon walk. Not so good with the custard though! :roll: :evil:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive had a reply from Jynx. She has a few probs at the moment healthwise in the family but she sends her love. She will be back with us when she can.


Lovely, as long as we know she's still on the planet and not in the crazy house!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's been a strange day today; every kind of weather in a couple of hours! Glorious sunshine followed by hailstones, followed by gale force wind. The pier was closed when it reached Force 9.
> 
> I had lunch with my WRAC ladies. I hadn't seen them in weeks. Then I went to the fabric shop and bought baby patterns and a little wool. Then I picked up a parcel at the post office. My crochet needles have come, in a nice leather-look purple case. But it doesn't include the 0.5 one I need!!!! Grrrrrh.


Ooooh, how annoying, I have one I can post to you if it's urgent - ish!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I need to go for now and see if I can light a fire under my kids to get there school work done, didn't sleep much better last night didn't fall asleep till after 2:00 a.m. It is 28* here at the moment I thought it was supposed to warm up but it hasn't yet!
> 
> Hope you all are having a nice day!
> 
> ...


I had trouble sleeping last night too! It must have been not long before 2.00 when I finally went off. I wondered whether I was given caffeinated coffee at the meeting yesterday, even though I took her some decaff to keep there!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Binky - I don't know how you do it with very little sleep. I have insomnia also and have learned to just deal with stuff on very little sleep---but then, I don't have many deadlines or pressures (or kids) to get things accomplished. My hat's off to you and hope that you get some good sleep soon. Many people have found that 3-5mg of melatonin helps alot (has done wonders for my DH) so maybe you could give that a try. It doesn't help me---so I'm still searching for my answer.



binkbrice said:


> I need to go for now and see if I can light a fire under my kids to get there school work done, didn't sleep much better last night didn't fall asleep till after 2:00 a.m. It is 28* here at the moment I thought it was supposed to warm up but it hasn't yet!
> 
> Hope you all are having a nice day!
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Weve just been talking holidays. I think we may go down to Stratford for a week in the caravan in early summer. With the National Trust membership we'll have plenty to do.Maybe if we save a bit we might get back to Florida next year.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> What a lovely gift! I bet it's great for both of you having your DH home - you get the free time and he gets to see more of the family!


You are so right, the boys keep asking to come down to see grandad! The Lego is rattling all the time!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Weve just been talking holidays. I think we may go down to Stratford for a week in the caravan in early summer. With the National Trust membership we'll have plenty to do.Maybe if we save a bit we might get back to Florida next year.


It's lovely in that part of the world. We had a few days there & loved it. We have been talking holidays but MrB is not keen to talk as he has to go in hospital this week for treatment. If it doesn't work he has to have an operation on his spine so a holiday will be out! I keep telling him a cruise would not be strenuous but he doesn't want to know!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are so right, the boys keep asking to come down to see grandad! The Lego is rattling all the time!


That's great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's lovely in that part of the world. We had a few days there & loved it. We have been talking holidays but MrB is not keen to talk as he has to go in hospital this week for treatment. If it doesn't work he has to have an operation on his spine so a holiday will be out! I keep telling him a cruise would not be strenuous but he doesn't want to know!


I'll keep Mr B in my thoughts and prayers that all goes well with his procedure this week. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve just been talking holidays. I think we may go down to Stratford for a week in the caravan in early summer. With the National Trust membership we'll have plenty to do.Maybe if we save a bit we might get back to Florida next year.


That sounds like fun, Susan!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly

GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping you in prayers still....recovery can sometimes be harder on hte patient since they were under for the surgery part. Hope all goes well through the night and that he's feeling better soon. Sorry to hear that more surgery is in his future. Big hugs.



pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> 
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> That is really good news, Purly. Will continue with the prayers and sending you both gentle and healing hugs! xxxooo
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> 
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


Thinking of you both xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Both are beautiful. I can imagine your joy! Love divided by two is twice as much.


I had to help DD4 take the twins for their 6 week vaccinations today, and they had to have a liquid one, and a needle in each tiny thigh. My heart broke twice today, as each needle went in the leg, the poor little darlings screamed with each needle.😦😭


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to help DD4 take the twins for their 6 week vaccinations today, and they had to have a liquid one, and a needle in each tiny thigh. My heart broke twice today, as each needle went in the leg, the poor little darlings screamed with each needle.😦😭


I know that feeling, but double for you. Sending you all hugs and tiny ones too.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, so pleased Kennys surgery went well. Hope his recovery is good. Sending him lots of healing vibes and hugs to both of you xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its bright and sunny and we have snow. Not too much but enough to be careful when you walk. We wont be picking up the boys today because they have changed our day to a Friday, so that we see more thasn half an hour of DS. There'll be a few times we wont be able to pick them up on a Friday because I have the stroke clinic, but we casn still go up for a take away.

I have to be at the dentists for 10 in the morning. :hunf:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purley I'm pleased youre both home and safe. I expect Kenny will feel terrible today. I hope the pain killers help him. Albert sends his love to you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its bright and sunny and we have snow. Not too much but enough to be careful when you walk. We wont be picking up the boys today because they have changed our day to a Friday, so that we see more thasn half an hour of DS. There'll be a few times we wont be able to pick them up on a Friday because I have the stroke clinic, but we casn still go up for a take away.
> 
> I have to be at the dentists for 10 in the morning. :hunf:


Good idea to change picked up day, we have too. I now have pain clinic on Wednesday, so will pick up LM on Thursdays, and this works well with them as both DD and SIL have afterschool things to do.

WI this evening, we have all sorts of therapist coming - make up, hair, reflexologist, life style. Not really into that sort of things, so will take my knitting and chat.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Weve just been talking holidays. I think we may go down to Stratford for a week in the caravan in early summer. With the National Trust membership we'll have plenty to do.Maybe if we save a bit we might get back to Florida next year.


Maybe we could come and meet you at Stratford for the day? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll keep Mr B in my thoughts and prayers that all goes well with his procedure this week. xxxooo


Me too, Chris!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to help DD4 take the twins for their 6 week vaccinations today, and they had to have a liquid one, and a needle in each tiny thigh. My heart broke twice today, as each needle went in the leg, the poor little darlings screamed with each needle.😦😭


Oh Judi, feeling your pain - and that of the babies!! Has to be done! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Purly, special hugs to you and Kenny, hope you both are feeling better today and K is not in pain. Get well soon dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good idea to change picked up day, we have too. I now have pain clinic on Wednesday, so will pick up LM on Thursdays, and this works well with them as both DD and SIL have afterschool things to do.
> 
> WI this evening, we have all sorts of therapist coming - make up, hair, reflexologist, life style. Not really into that sort of things, so will take my knitting and chat.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxx


I have heard wonderful reports about reflexology, might be worth a try? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok Nitzi, you asked for it! This is the new haircut but not much different from the last one! When you have snake-locks hair as straight as mine, there are limits as to what you can do with it!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have heard wonderful reports about reflexology, might be worth a try? x


I have been trainec to do gthis, but at the mlment just too sore to have anyone touch me xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok Nitzi, you asked for it! This is the new haircut but not much different from the last one! When you have snake-locks hair as straight as mine, there are limits as to what you can do with it!!


Nice hairdo xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. (Actually I'm in Whitby at the moment) Ran late this morning as I had to drag the garbage bins out. Still cold -18'C (0'F) so I wore my down coat again. When I get in the car I have to wait for the coat to deflate, it's like sitting on a feather pillow.
Thought I'd post what I was doing last night when I was being a smart aleck and should have gone to bed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok Nitzi, you asked for it! This is the new haircut but not much different from the last one! When you have snake-locks hair as straight as mine, there are limits as to what you can do with it!!


I love this picture.
Mum has straight hair as well, but your hair looks fuller and a nicer cut.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to help DD4 take the twins for their 6 week vaccinations today, and they had to have a liquid one, and a needle in each tiny thigh. My heart broke twice today, as each needle went in the leg, the poor little darlings screamed with each needle.😦😭


In Canada they have a gel, like Orajel for toothaches, but it is for the skin. It dulls the skin before the needle so they don't cry as much. A growing number of people aren't getting their children vaccinated here and that is causing problems. As Londy said, it's got to be done. Why risk health problems that could be prevented by a vaccination.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> 
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


Thanks for lettting us know. You take care of yourself so you can help Kenny.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Can youremember me telling you all how everythingI did weent wrong yesterday? well......I am knitting a pattern that can be knitted in DK ysrn or 4ply. I.m knitting in 4ply. Ive done back and sleeves and decided to do the pattern on the left front yesterday.....I felt like I'd got on like a house on fire. UNTIL today, I realised, that, I'd knitted from the pattern for DK for the front, so of course it wouldnt fit the back. IDIOT. 

There is only 6 rows to the pattern but since my u no what I cant remember them. BUT today, after I'd done all my frogging I just knitted the pttern like a really good woman. YES...iDidnt have to look at the pattern again, just the shaping.

The snooker is on here again. say no more!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe we could come and meet you at Stratford for the day? x


are you serious???? It would be good wouldnt it if we go...is it far from you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok Nitzi, you asked for it! This is the new haircut but not much different from the last one! When you have snake-locks hair as straight as mine, there are limits as to what you can do with it!!


love your hair, and love you too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive changed my avatar to clearwater sunset, taken last Summer. I dont know if I like it or not. for my avatar


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonGirl---you're looking beautiful!!! Love the haircut.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok Nitzi, you asked for it! This is the new haircut but not much different from the last one! When you have snake-locks hair as straight as mine, there are limits as to what you can do with it!!


Lovely photo of you, Londy, and I love the haircut!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have been trainec to do gthis, but at the mlment just too sore to have anyone touch me xxxx


Sending you gentle, warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. (Actually I'm in Whitby at the moment) Ran late this morning as I had to drag the garbage bins out. Still cold -18'C (0'F) so I wore my down coat again. When I get in the car I have to wait for the coat to deflate, it's like sitting on a feather pillow.
> Thought I'd post what I was doing last night when I was being a smart aleck and should have gone to bed.


Stay warm! It's 30F here this a.m. and compared to you quite balmy! Fun project you've got going.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> In Canada they have a gel, like Orajel for toothaches, but it is for the skin. It dulls the skin before the needle so they don't cry as much. A growing number of people aren't getting their children vaccinated here and that is causing problems. As Londy said, it's got to be done. Why risk health problems that could be prevented by a vaccination.


I completely agree.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> 
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


Purly so glad that everything went well and I hope that he feels better soon.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to help DD4 take the twins for their 6 week vaccinations today, and they had to have a liquid one, and a needle in each tiny thigh. My heart broke twice today, as each needle went in the leg, the poor little darlings screamed with each needle.😦😭


That is hard I barely get through it with one, hope they don't feel to under the weather from them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can youremember me telling you all how everythingI did weent wrong yesterday? well......I am knitting a pattern that can be knitted in DK ysrn or 4ply. I.m knitting in 4ply. Ive done back and sleeves and decided to do the pattern on the left front yesterday.....I felt like I'd got on like a house on fire. UNTIL today, I realised, that, I'd knitted from the pattern for DK for the front, so of course it wouldnt fit the back. IDIOT.
> 
> There is only 6 rows to the pattern but since my u no what I cant remember them. BUT today, after I'd done all my frogging I just knitted the pttern like a really good woman. YES...iDidnt have to look at the pattern again, just the shaping.
> 
> The snooker is on here again. say no more!!!!


Oh, that's too bad you had to spend time in the frog pond! But great that you remembered the pattern! Love your new avatar! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. (Actually I'm in Whitby at the moment) Ran late this morning as I had to drag the garbage bins out. Still cold -18'C (0'F) so I wore my down coat again. When I get in the car I have to wait for the coat to deflate, it's like sitting on a feather pillow.
> Thought I'd post what I was doing last night when I was being a smart aleck and should have gone to bed.


Wow!! you are brave, that is definitely the way to get them done fast!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can youremember me telling you all how everythingI did weent wrong yesterday? well......I am knitting a pattern that can be knitted in DK ysrn or 4ply. I.m knitting in 4ply. Ive done back and sleeves and decided to do the pattern on the left front yesterday.....I felt like I'd got on like a house on fire. UNTIL today, I realised, that, I'd knitted from the pattern for DK for the front, so of course it wouldnt fit the back. IDIOT.
> 
> There is only 6 rows to the pattern but since my u no what I cant remember them. BUT today, after I'd done all my frogging I just knitted the pttern like a really good woman. YES...iDidnt have to look at the pattern again, just the shaping.
> 
> The snooker is on here again. say no more!!!!


I have done that it is frustrating I keep some different colored highlighters handy and mark all the parts that apply to the size I am working on with 1 color that way if I decide to do the other size I can mark it with a another color and just follow that color....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive changed my avatar to clearwater sunset, taken last Summer. I dont know if I like it or not. for my avatar


I like your avatar, very pretty!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have done that it is frustrating I keep some different colored highlighters handy and mark all the parts that apply to the size I am working on with 1 color that way if I decide to do the other size I can mark it with a another color and just follow that color....


Ive never thought of that. It sounds so easy :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive never thought of that. It sounds so easy :thumbup:


It really does help keep you focused on the right set of instructions, Happy knitting!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I just got my wool that I ordered so I can make my socks with the real deal and the bobbins that I ordered, now I just need to frog five rows of Michael's blanket wind the yarn onto the bobbins and buy the pattern for the socks then I will be set


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> 
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


What a long day you have had. Pleased that Kenny's procedure is over, hope he gets some relief from the pills.
Your hospitals sound like ours, they are so busy. When I went up for my chest x-rays there were people, mainly very elderly, in corridors waiting to be seen. Hope you both have a good rest. Hugs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> 
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


What a long day you have had. Pleased that Kenny's procedure is over, hope he gets some relief from the pills.
Your hospitals sound like ours, they are so busy. When I went up for my chest x-rays there were people, mainly very elderly, in corridors waiting to be seen. Hope you both have a good rest. Hugs.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I have heard wonderful reports about reflexology, might be worth a try? x


I had lots of reflexology a few years ago. My neighbour was training & I was one of his "guinea pigs". You sit & knit, that's very relaxing too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I had to help DD4 take the twins for their 6 week vaccinations today, and they had to have a liquid one, and a needle in each tiny thigh. My heart broke twice today, as each needle went in the leg, the poor little darlings screamed with each needle.😦😭


Poor babies, but it has to be done. I always think it hurts us just as much. Give them a hug from me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> are you serious???? It would be good wouldnt it if we go...is it far from you?


About 3 inches on my map :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. (Actually I'm in Whitby at the moment) Ran late this morning as I had to drag the garbage bins out. Still cold -18'C (0'F) so I wore my down coat again. When I get in the car I have to wait for the coat to deflate, it's like sitting on a feather pillow.
> Thought I'd post what I was doing last night when I was being a smart aleck and should have gone to bed.


I like it, what are you making?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from pain course. I asked if l could knit, so did a leg for LMs doll. Goi g to do the otner one at WI this evening. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from pain course. I asked if l could knit, so did a leg for LMs doll. Goi g to do the otner one at WI this evening. Xx


Hope the course is of some benefit to you. Have a good WI, wish I could come to yours. Wrap up when you go out it's got really cold out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have been trainec to do gthis, but at the mlment just too sore to have anyone touch me xxxx


Oh, Raiki then, no-one touches you!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice hairdo xxxx


Thank you!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. (Actually I'm in Whitby at the moment) Ran late this morning as I had to drag the garbage bins out. Still cold -18'C (0'F) so I wore my down coat again. When I get in the car I have to wait for the coat to deflate, it's like sitting on a feather pillow.
> Thought I'd post what I was doing last night when I was being a smart aleck and should have gone to bed.


Oooh, I like that, what is it going to be when it grow up? x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love this picture.
> Mum has straight hair as well, but your hair looks fuller and a nicer cut.


Thank you, I did pump some mousse into it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> In Canada they have a gel, like Orajel for toothaches, but it is for the skin. It dulls the skin before the needle so they don't cry as much. A growing number of people aren't getting their children vaccinated here and that is causing problems. As Londy said, it's got to be done. Why risk health problems that could be prevented by a vaccination.


Too true, unless there is some kind of reaction, most littl'uns have forgotten about it in 5 minutes!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Can youremember me telling you all how everythingI did weent wrong yesterday? well......I am knitting a pattern that can be knitted in DK ysrn or 4ply. I.m knitting in 4ply. Ive done back and sleeves and decided to do the pattern on the left front yesterday.....I felt like I'd got on like a house on fire. UNTIL today, I realised, that, I'd knitted from the pattern for DK for the front, so of course it wouldnt fit the back. IDIOT.
> 
> There is only 6 rows to the pattern but since my u no what I cant remember them. BUT today, after I'd done all my frogging I just knitted the pttern like a really good woman. YES...iDidnt have to look at the pattern again, just the shaping.
> 
> The snooker is on here again. say no more!!!!


Oh lummy, what a pain. Never mind, you did say you liked frogging!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone I've been out today with DH,DD & little O. We went to visit my DD's friend who she met at uni, they shared lodgings for 3 years. Her friend had a baby last March & a few weeks later was found to have cancer. She was in hospital on & off for most of the year. We had some very worrying weeks. My DD so wanted to go & help but they live quite a distance. She used to contact her everyday. Her friend is cancer clear, at the moment. So today we finally got to see her & her beautiful little girl. It's been quite an emotional day!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> are you serious???? It would be good wouldnt it if we go...is it far from you?


Couple of hours drive or I guess we could get there by train. I shall consult with my southern buddies and see what we can come up with!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> love your hair, and love you too.


    :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive changed my avatar to clearwater sunset, taken last Summer. I dont know if I like it or not. for my avatar


It's lovely!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you Pam and Rookie!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:



> Hi everyone I've been out today with DH,DD & little O. We went to visit my DD's friend who she met at uni, they shared lodgings for 3 years. Her friend had a baby last March & a few weeks later was found to have cancer. She was in hospital on & off for most of the year. We had some very worrying weeks. My DD so wanted to go & help but they live quite a distance. She used to contact her everyday. Her friend is cancer clear, at the moment. So today we finally got to see her & her beautiful little girl. It's been quite an emotional day!


As you say,very emotional. So glad DD's friend is now clear! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I am knitting a tiny baby cardigan because I cannot get on with my shawl. I keep knitting too much and having to tink! You'd think I would be used to it by now wouldn't you?
Went shopping and bought nothing. What a waster I am.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just got my wool that I ordered so I can make my socks with the real deal and the bobbins that I ordered, now I just need to frog five rows of Michael's blanket wind the yarn onto the bobbins and buy the pattern for the socks then I will be set


That's great, Lisa!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive never thought of that. It sounds so easy :thumbup:


That is a great idea!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from pain course. I asked if l could knit, so did a leg for LMs doll. Goi g to do the otner one at WI this evening. Xx


Well done! xxoo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone I've been out today with DH,DD & little O. We went to visit my DD's friend who she met at uni, they shared lodgings for 3 years. Her friend had a baby last March & a few weeks later was found to have cancer. She was in hospital on & off for most of the year. We had some very worrying weeks. My DD so wanted to go & help but they live quite a distance. She used to contact her everyday. Her friend is cancer clear, at the moment. So today we finally got to see her & her beautiful little girl. It's been quite an emotional day!


Oh, that's wonderful, Chrissy, that the friend is cancer free. Rest up now after that busy, emotional day! Sending you hugs!!! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cancer is the least favorite word in the dictionary...unless it's followed by "free"...then it's time for us all to rejoice!! Yeh!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's wonderful, Chrissy, that the friend is cancer free. Rest up now after that busy, emotional day! Sending you hugs!!! xxxooo


Chrissy that is great that her friend is doing better!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, Raiki then, no-one touches you!!!


Done that, also crystal therapy, aura reading, centering and polarity. Use them occassionally and sometimes they do help. Xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am knitting a tiny baby cardigan because I cannot get on with my shawl. I keep knitting too much and having to tink! You'd think I would be used to it by now wouldn't you?
> Went shopping and bought nothing. What a waster I am.


Keep on with the baby stuff, you will get books to it when you have finished the important baby things. And no you are NOT a waster, just think what it has done to your pocket to shop and not spend :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning all. Its wet and windy out there. I'm up early because I have to go to the dentists today. I dont know weather shes filling or taking out a tooth. I hate it!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Judi, feeling your pain - and that of the babies!! Has to be done! xxx


Yes it does, I just feel so bad for the poor little ones. I was the one who held all of my girls also, ever mind, they had a good cuddle from mum after the deed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Judi, feeling your pain - and that of the babies!! Has to be done! xxx


Yes it does, I just feel so bad for the poor little ones. I was the one who held all of my girls also, ever mind, they had a good cuddle from mum after the deed!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Purly, special hugs to you and Kenny, hope you both are feeling better today and K is not in pain. Get well soon dear!! xxxx


From me too, I have been short on the commenting lately. I hope you are both feeling better xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have heard wonderful reports about reflexology, might be worth a try? x


Reflexology is good, I use it whenever I remember that I know how to do it, and it helps a lot with some of the pain I get. I don't know about the other things mentioned.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok Nitzi, you asked for it! This is the new haircut but not much different from the last one! When you have snake-locks hair as straight as mine, there are limits as to what you can do with it!!


Your hair looks good, and there are not a lot of chins showing in your photo, just the one 😊


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> In Canada they have a gel, like Orajel for toothaches, but it is for the skin. It dulls the skin before the needle so they don't cry as much. A growing number of people aren't getting their children vaccinated here and that is causing problems. As Londy said, it's got to be done. Why risk health problems that could be prevented by a vaccination.


That is happening here also, the non-vaccinated children are unable to attend the kindergartens or schools, due to the risks they face, and the parents also do not get some payments that are made once the child has the vaccinations. Some of the conditions that had not been seen for decades, are becoming more common because of the parents refusing the vaccinations; and they are putting there children in danger 😦


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I just got my wool that I ordered so I can make my socks with the real deal and the bobbins that I ordered, now I just need to frog five rows of Michael's blanket wind the yarn onto the bobbins and buy the pattern for the socks then I will be set


There are lots of free patterns on the Internet, but I have bought a couple of books of sock patterns ☺


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A late good morning from Surrey. Feeling rather tired today, but had a busy day yesterday so I will take it easy today. Mr Waitrose is coming soon with my grocery order and then we are on school pick up tonight.

Had fun at WI last night listened to a hairdresser and a physio. Did some more knitting and now have finished the first leg of LMs doll. This doll has very long legs (or I could have read the pattern wrong!)

Hope everyone is ok and well done Susan for being brave at the dentist. xx

Off to do something, love and hugs xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:24 am ET and -12'C(11'F). My keyboard is acting up again. I need to put a note on the top of it. "No food anywhere near this laptop" Typing is annoing wheni have to keep goin back to fix the words. arggg
I'm mad at myself. I missed a deadline around hristmas and nw I have to pay a penalty. Not sure how much. But it is annoying. Like this keybord. arggg again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey. Feeling rather tired today, but had a busy day yesterday so I will take it easy today. Mr Waitrose is coming soon with my grocery order and then we are on school pick up tonight.
> 
> Had fun at WI last night listened to a hairdresser and a physio. Did some more knitting and now have finished the first leg of LMs doll. This doll has very long legs (or I could have read the pattern wrong!)
> 
> ...


Have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are lots of free patterns on the Internet, but I have bought a couple of books of sock patterns ☺


I have 2 sock books by Melissa Morgan-Oakes and Wendy D. Johnson. I found the books easier than playing stp and go with youtub


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning all. Its wet and windy out there. I'm up early because I have to go to the dentists today. I dont know weather shes filling or taking out a tooth. I hate it!!!!


 But you will be painfree after.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been and come back! she did 1 little filling and says she wants me back in 3 mths and charged me $50! She says I wont pay next time!!!!!!Also given me some more tubes of toothpaste on prescription. I'm a bit bored today so I may knit this afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I am knitting a tiny baby cardigan because I cannot get on with my shawl. I keep knitting too much and having to tink! You'd think I would be used to it by now wouldn't you?
> Went shopping and bought nothing. What a waster I am.


I have my shawl sitting here with just the bind off row left. I'm afraid to do that last row. I should just thrd a lifeline through and DO IT.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been and come back! she did 1 little filling and says she wants me back in 3 mths and charged me $50! She says I wont pay next time!!!!!!Also given me some more tubes of toothpaste on prescription. I'm a bit bored today so I may knit this afternoon.


Just a filling and only $50. Great! and the next one's free. Super great.
It sounds like a good time to knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going.
I just heard on the news that one of the government buses went off the road and had a guard rail go through the bus. One person killed and part of the road blocked off. The road wasn't even icy. 
This is the second time that a guard rail has gone through a bus. I don't think those guard rails really are big enough to stop a bus or a truck.
I'm going to vacuum this laptop when I get home. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive decided to change my avatar again....I dont know where I've got these rabbits from. they are not part of our family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been and come back! she did 1 little filling and says she wants me back in 3 mths and charged me $50! She says I wont pay next time!!!!!!Also given me some more tubes of toothpaste on prescription. I'm a bit bored today so I may knit this afternoon.


Love your new avatar xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think we are going out for lunch..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided to change my avatar again....I dont know where I've got these rabbits from. they are not part of our family.


Those rabbits are so cute! Well done for finishing your dental treatment, make sure you go next time, especially if it's free!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi all, I'm sitting here with my feet up, I think the rain is affecting my back, it's painful. My DH has just got back from hospital, he has had some spinal injections, he's been in pain for a couple of years & finally getting treatment. He is fine but tired. He had to be ready to be picked up from 4.30am plus he had to have a shower in special stuff before he left. So he was up about 3.30! I could not sleep worrying he would get up. As soon as he got Up I went to sleep, woke up at 10. 
Have a nice rest of the day. Hugs to all


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Is overcast here again today, that's okay no snow or rain and temps I believe will be in the 60's. My SIL and BIL left today to go on a cruise. Told them to have fun but be on the lookout for that norovirus that seems to really affect the shipping cruise lines.DH and I going to the doctors this afternoon. We need to find a good internal man and hope he works out. If not will keep looking.DH is doing a little better this am.

Binky where do you order your yarns and such from.?? Am rather limited to one yarn store here and one in Gainesville. Have a Hobby Lobby and a Michaels, not like in Pa. where I have more choices.

GS you were very brave at the dentist. Hats off to you. I also hate to go see them and mine has been so kind to me.

Purple LM doll seems to be coming along. Have a rest day today, you have had a busy week so far.

Londy your haircut is adorable. You are such a classy lady dear and as sweet as you can be.

Hi to Pam, Nitzi,Rookie and Rita hope you all have a terrific day.

Chrissy so glad to hear your DD friend is Cancer free. What a lovely day you had. Had DH feels better soon from his shots.

Xiang glad the babies had Mom and Gmom there to soothe them after their shots. Too many parents think vaccinations are silly, well the parents are the silly ones for not getting them and protecting their little ones.

Lifeline how are you doing????

Saxy at least when you were out shopping you got to enjoy the fresh air.

Thanks for the update on Jynx GS.

I need to run for now. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been and come back! she did 1 little filling and says she wants me back in 3 mths and charged me $50! She says I wont pay next time!!!!!!Also given me some more tubes of toothpaste on prescription. I'm a bit bored today so I may knit this afternoon.


I know how you feel Susan, i had o go to the dentist yesterday, to have half a tooth filled, and I need to go back next week to have a crown put on it, so that it will last longer ( I hope it works like that anyway). I wish I only had to pay $50.00, I think my bill is more painful than the dental work


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahahaha ............my fingers got carried away with the posting.......... hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided to change my avatar again....I dont know where I've got these rabbits from. they are not part of our family.


They could be rabbits from another (grand) mother hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

And on that note, I am now going to bed, to hopefully to sleep


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And on that note, I am now going to bed, to hopefully to sleep


Sleep well. Love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, glad to hear Kenny is doing ok, give him lots of hugs from us. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi CHris, glad DH is getting treatment, hope the injections work. You take it easy. I have just ordered a putnam wedge as my back is playing silly b....rs!

Managed to walk to the shops and back this moring and now going to collect LM from school and she if she approves of the work in progress on her doll..

Love n hugs


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are lots of free patterns on the Internet, but I have bought a couple of books of sock patterns ☺


I bought this wool for a specific pattern from verypink.com for sleep socks thick and warm I just wanted to make sure I could handle the wool some makes me itch really bad but this superwash is all good.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have 2 sock books by Melissa Morgan-Oakes and Wendy D. Johnson. I found the books easier than playing stp and go with youtub


I have four sock books but have yet to be able to finish a sock from them, but Staci Perry spells it out as well as videos for each step that you need help with!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done that, also crystal therapy, aura reading, centering and polarity. Use them occassionally and sometimes they do help. Xxx


The only time I tried Raiki, I was very ill on the way home!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided to change my avatar again....I dont know where I've got these rabbits from. they are not part of our family.


Cute though!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Is overcast here again today, that's okay no snow or rain and temps I believe will be in the 60's. My SIL and BIL left today to go on a cruise. Told them to have fun but be on the lookout for that norovirus that seems to really affect the shipping cruise lines.DH and I going to the doctors this afternoon. We need to find a good internal man and hope he works out. If not will keep looking.DH is doing a little better this am.
> 
> Binky where do you order your yarns and such from.?? Am rather limited to one yarn store here and one in Gainesville. Have a Hobby Lobby and a Michaels, not like in Pa. where I have more choices.
> 
> When I order online mostly it is from Knitpicks, but I have ordered from Joannes and Webs.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Have been out most of the day, delivering registration packs for the BHF swim in March. I only moved the car twice, walked the rest so I am cold tired and achy now but happy that the job is now done for this year! Purly, so glad Kenny is a little better, hope you find a good doctor, it's so important to be happy with your doc. Do you not buy yarn online? I always feel that's where the best choice and prices are! Gentle hugs! xxx
Purple, sorry your back is playing up - that applies to Chris as well! Sounds like your WI evening was fun! Susan, glad your dentist appointment was not too scary, hope the next one is as good!
Hi to Binky, Pam, Linky, Nitzi, Polly, Lifeline, Rookie, Saxy and Judi. Jynx, Tammie, Sophy's mum, Nanabanana, KatyNora, Anne, Rita and anyone else just looking in!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

This has been a rough morning already the kids Chemistry/physics teacher is leaving Hoosier Acadamey, which is very sad she was there teacher last year and was so excited they got her this year, she is an excellent teacher I can't believe that they are letting really great teachers go as opposed to just hiring them some help.

Nitzi I understand your frustration with your keyboard this one is driving me crazy I don't know what the deal is with it but I have to keep correcting where it won't keep up with me or it puts to many letters when I push the letter.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This has been a rough morning already the kids Chemistry/physics teacher is leaving Hoosier Acadamey, which is very sad she was there teacher last year and was so excited they got her this year, she is an excellent teacher I can't believe that they are letting really great teachers go as opposed to just hiring them some help.
> 
> Nitzi I understand your frustration with your keyboard this one is driving me crazy I don't know what the deal is with it but I have to keep correcting where it won't keep up with me or it puts to many letters when I push the letter.


Very frustrating, on both counts. I expect it is very disrupting for the kids when they have to change teachers. Hope whoever they get instead is as good! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very frustrating, on both counts. I expect it is very disrupting for the kids when they have to change teachers. Hope whoever they get instead is as good! xxxx


Me too! and yeah Shawna was crying that is how much we like this teacher I teared up too!!! I will just be glad when they graduate next May!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Me too! and yeah Shawna was crying that is how much we like this teacher I teared up too!!! I will just be glad when they graduate next May!!


That will come round before you know it. What happens after that, will it mean you have a lot more time to knit?!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Everyone! Have been out most of the day, delivering registration packs for the BHF swim in March. I only moved the car twice, walked the rest so I am cold tired and achy now but happy that the job is now done for this year! Purly, so glad Kenny is a little better, hope you find a good doctor, it's so important to be happy with your doc. Do you not buy yarn online? I always feel that's where the best choice and prices are! Gentle hugs! xxx
> Purple, sorry your back is playing up - that applies to Chris as well! Sounds like your WI evening was fun! Susan, glad your dentist appointment was not too scary, hope the next one is as good!
> Hi to Binky, Pam, Linky, Nitzi, Polly, Lifeline, Rookie, Saxy and Judi. Jynx, Tammie, Sophy's mum, Nanabanana, KatyNora, Anne, Rita and anyone else just looking in!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That was a job well done; now rest for the rest of the day with little walks round every now and then to stop you seizing up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That was a job well done; now rest for the rest of the day with little walks round every now and then to stop you seizing up.


Thanks mum!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That will come round before you know it. What happens after that, will it mean you have a lot more time to knit?!!!


That is a good question, more time to knit, housework, visit with my family, go do things that are not inside these four walls....where to start... :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks mum!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


and lots of water for the muscles!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. Is overcast here again today, that's okay no snow or rain and temps I believe will be in the 60's. My SIL and BIL left today to go on a cruise. Told them to have fun but be on the lookout for that norovirus that seems to really affect the shipping cruise lines.DH and I going to the doctors this afternoon. We need to find a good internal man and hope he works out. If not will keep looking.DH is doing a little better this am.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been and come back! she did 1 little filling and says she wants me back in 3 mths and charged me $50! She says I wont pay next time!!!!!!Also given me some more tubes of toothpaste on prescription. I'm a bit bored today so I may knit this afternoon.


Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!

I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!

On top of that, my other sister's husband had a nasty accident with a wood chipper yesterday. Apparently something blew back out of the chipper and took off the tip of his index finger and shattered another finger (on his right hand and he's right handed). He'll have surgery next Monday. So, more things to worry about for his wife - she already had enough to worry about with Mom.

Mr. Ric's birthday is today and he wants to go out for pizza at this tavern that's been around forever and has the best pizza, so we'll be doing that a little later in the day.

Sorry for going on so long!!! 

Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have my shawl sitting here with just the bind off row left. I'm afraid to do that last row. I should just thrd a lifeline through and DO IT.


Yes, you should!!!! We want to see a photo of it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get going.
> I just heard on the news that one of the government buses went off the road and had a guard rail go through the bus. One person killed and part of the road blocked off. The road wasn't even icy.
> This is the second time that a guard rail has gone through a bus. I don't think those guard rails really are big enough to stop a bus or a truck.
> I'm going to vacuum this laptop when I get home.
> Have a good day everyone.


Oh, my gosh, Nitzi, that's terrible! Be safe going home!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided to change my avatar again....I dont know where I've got these rabbits from. they are not part of our family.


It's a really cute avatar!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from Surrey. Feeling rather tired today, but had a busy day yesterday so I will take it easy today. Mr Waitrose is coming soon with my grocery order and then we are on school pick up tonight.
> 
> Had fun at WI last night listened to a hairdresser and a physio. Did some more knitting and now have finished the first leg of LMs doll. This doll has very long legs (or I could have read the pattern wrong!)
> 
> ...


Sorry you were feeling tired today. I hope you managed to fit in some rest today. Sending you gentle hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi all, I'm sitting here with my feet up, I think the rain is affecting my back, it's painful. My DH has just got back from hospital, he has had some spinal injections, he's been in pain for a couple of years & finally getting treatment. He is fine but tired. He had to be ready to be picked up from 4.30am plus he had to have a shower in special stuff before he left. So he was up about 3.30! I could not sleep worrying he would get up. As soon as he got Up I went to sleep, woke up at 10.
> Have a nice rest of the day. Hugs to all


Chrissy - sorry you're in pain today. Glad your DH's treatment went well and that you were able to get some sleep. Sending gentle and healing hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Is overcast here again today, that's okay no snow or rain and temps I believe will be in the 60's. My SIL and BIL left today to go on a cruise. Told them to have fun but be on the lookout for that norovirus that seems to really affect the shipping cruise lines.DH and I going to the doctors this afternoon. We need to find a good internal man and hope he works out. If not will keep looking.DH is doing a little better this am.
> 
> Binky where do you order your yarns and such from.?? Am rather limited to one yarn store here and one in Gainesville. Have a Hobby Lobby and a Michaels, not like in Pa. where I have more choices.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Glad Kenny is feeling better today. I hope this doctor works out for you. Love and hugs back to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning everyone. Is overcast here again today, that's okay no snow or rain and temps I believe will be in the 60's. My SIL and BIL left today to go on a cruise. Told them to have fun but be on the lookout for that norovirus that seems to really affect the shipping cruise lines.DH and I going to the doctors this afternoon. We need to find a good internal man and hope he works out. If not will keep looking.DH is doing a little better this am.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Everyone! Have been out most of the day, delivering registration packs for the BHF swim in March. I only moved the car twice, walked the rest so I am cold tired and achy now but happy that the job is now done for this year! Purly, so glad Kenny is a little better, hope you find a good doctor, it's so important to be happy with your doc. Do you not buy yarn online? I always feel that's where the best choice and prices are! Gentle hugs! xxx
> Purple, sorry your back is playing up - that applies to Chris as well! Sounds like your WI evening was fun! Susan, glad your dentist appointment was not too scary, hope the next one is as good!
> Hi to Binky, Pam, Linky, Nitzi, Polly, Lifeline, Rookie, Saxy and Judi. Jynx, Tammie, Sophy's mum, Nanabanana, KatyNora, Anne, Rita and anyone else just looking in!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hi back to you. Well done on getting all that taken care of. Now, sit back with a glass of wine and get some well deserved rest! Sending you gentle and healing hugs, too! xxxxoooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


Don't apologise. Hope you get some good news about your Mom soon.

Oh, and happy birthday to Mr Ric


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your mum. Hopefully it's just reaction from the anesetic, it's such a shock to the system. 
Happy birthday to your DH, enjoy your pizza.Love & hugs. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


Thanks for the news of Jynx. So pleased her mum is more settled and the house sold. Hope now she will be able to concerntrate in getting her health sorted out. Lots of love and hugs to her xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went last May, and the dress was fine. Yes, everyone gets in two lines where the Queen walks through from the palace to her marquee.


It's quite grand. How exciting to be there! The grounds are lovely...at least on tv probably better being there of course. I'm glad your dress was fine. I remember it was a difficult choice I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your mum. Hopefully it's just reaction from the anesetic, it's such a shock to the system.
> Happy birthday to your DH, enjoy your pizza.Love & hugs. Xx


Thanks, Chrissy. It seems it was the pain pills and shecis off them and doing better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Don't apologise. Hope you get some good news about your Mom soon.
> 
> Oh, and happy birthday to Mr Ric


Thanks, Rebecca. She's off the pain pills and doing better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Purple! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


Thanks, Rookie, for the update. We sure miss her!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Yesterday while trying to unwind the yarn that came from the center of the skien a twisted mess I lost three stitches from the needle...the problem being they were thr eyelet yfdw s and I thought I'd need to go back four rows. I managed to reconstitute them but those eyelets don't look exactly like the others. Of course they are center front!!
Tomorrow between 7 am and 9 am they are bringing the dryer. I'm hoping it fits thru the bedroom door which is now the laundrry room. The door may be not as wide as the doors on the newer homes. I'll know tomorrow..my friend said ask the machine measurements and measure the door but at 6 pm it would be too late to reach the truck. With my luck I'll need to get the contracter to widen the door by taking out the frame. He says he's coming Monday but he's the guy who didn't phone back to my messages for a month. I'm not holding my breath. Wish me luck please.
I met my friend's for dinner but we didn't do a movie. They are so violent or sad. The only one I'd see was Paddington. It was nice to be out again but I feel germophobic. I'm so afraid of getting the flu again. I think my throat pinches tonight. I was so tired I just wanted to get home out of the cold. It was nice to see my friends tho. 
I hope to catch up here soon but I'm going to sleep now so I can get up at 6 am to get the dog out and the cats in the other room....son waited til now to move boxes so the machine fits in the space next to the washer. Did everyone but me know the washer goes on the left. Mine always did but I thought it was a coincidence. I'm so bright you see.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its very sunny and calm here today. Ive a couple of little jobs to do but dont have anything planned.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It's not so mild today. I am going to make some marmalade this week end. Will get the fruit cut up this morning and leave it to soak so I can make it tomorrow. Maybe this afternoon I wil go for a swim.

Picked up LM from school yesterday and she was a Little Angel (it won't last) She approved of what I have done on her doll so far. Half way up the second leg now, then have to make blonde hair in a pony tail and sew her together. Next will be the complete wardrobe.

Hope everyone is ok and Kenny continues to improve.

Love and hugs all round xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


Oh Honey, so sorry for your woes! Maybe, if your mum has been in hospital, she may have picked up a urinary infection which can cause temporary confusion, really hope it turns out to be easily treatable! Sorry for your BIL too, that sounds very painful and disabling. Hope it heals very quickly.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR RIC, ENJOY YOUR PIZZA!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


Oh dear miss pam....Im sending you hugs. Dont apologise for being long, we are here for you. Try not to worry too much.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


Thanks for that Rookie, good to know! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Yesterday while trying to unwind the yarn that came from the center of the skien a twisted mess I lost three stitches from the needle...the problem being they were thr eyelet yfdw s and I thought I'd need to go back four rows. I managed to reconstitute them but those eyelets don't look exactly like the others. Of course they are center front!!
> Tomorrow between 7 am and 9 am they are bringing the dryer. I'm hoping it fits thru the bedroom door which is now the laundrry room. The door may be not as wide as the doors on the newer homes. I'll know tomorrow..my friend said ask the machine measurements and measure the door but at 6 pm it would be too late to reach the truck. With my luck I'll need to get the contracter to widen the door by taking out the frame. He says he's coming Monday but he's the guy who didn't phone back to my messages for a month. I'm not holding my breath. Wish me luck please.
> I met my friend's for dinner but we didn't do a movie. They are so violent or sad. The only one I'd see was Paddington. It was nice to be out again but I feel germophobic. I'm so afraid of getting the flu again. I think my throat pinches tonight. I was so tired I just wanted to get home out of the cold. It was nice to see my friends tho.
> I hope to catch up here soon but I'm going to sleep now so I can get up at 6 am to get the dog out and the cats in the other room....son waited til now to move boxes so the machine fits in the space next to the washer. Did everyone but me know the washer goes on the left. Mine always did but I thought it was a coincidence. I'm so bright you see.


After you've been so poorly, I don't blame you for staying away from the germs but once you are fighting fit again. best not to shut yourself away too much! We went to see Into The Woods on Wednesday, it is Disney but quite dark but only in a fairy tale kind of way. We thought it was too long but otherwise pretty good! Hope your dryer gets throught the door ok! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Polly, glad you are feeling better, it will take some time to get your strength up, sending you lots of healing hugs and a wide doorway!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Have just got back from watching DS's morning assembly, they did a review of their trip to camp in December, seems like they had a lot of fun. He loved it and I am now going to gently try and persuade his mum to get him enrolled in the Boy Scouts, I think he would love it!!! Just going out to get DH a newspaper now and then assemble my newly knitted boucle sweater. Watch this space!!! Love yas all xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Londy, LM wants to see into the woods. I've seen a few trailers and it looks good.

Can you remember the name of the yarn shop in Toronto that we went to first on the trolley car, not the Purple Purl? Tami wants to know on the tp as she wants to go there. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Have just got back from watching DS's morning assembly, they did a review of their trip to camp in December, seems like they had a lot of fun. He loved it and I am now going to gently try and persuade his mum to get him enrolled in the Boy Scouts, I think he would love it!!! Just going out to get DH a newspaper now and then assemble my newly knitted boucle sweater. Watch this space!!! Love yas all xxxxxxx


Hope he's allowed to join the Scouts. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Have just got back from watching DS's morning assembly, they did a review of their trip to camp in December, seems like they had a lot of fun. He loved it and I am now going to gently try and persuade his mum to get him enrolled in the Boy Scouts, I think he would love it!!! Just going out to get DH a newspaper now and then assemble my newly knitted boucle sweater. Watch this space!!! Love yas all xxxxxxx


Hope he is allowed to join scouts, he would love it! My GS is going to join the Beavers soon. Good luck with your jumper. I am making a baby jacket, it's taken me ages, I don't seem to have the enthusiasm at the moment!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. We are looking after our gs3 again today. He usually goes to his other grandad to but he can't have him today. I can't be long on here as he is fighting me for the iPad. He NEEDS to see trains......again. Have a good day all. Xxx
Ps. Thank you for the good wishes to my DH yesterday. He had his treatment & seems ok this morning except for being sore.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG I forgot to tell you all!!!!!! I bought some Sirdar 4ply Snuggly yesterday at half price. Its cream, just nice for babies. I think I told you before when I sdhowed you the lavendar and pink yarn that a shop at Redcar is selling it because they are getting a new supplier. It was so well hidden away, I had to rake through the boxes. It is beautiful yarn. I got 8 balls for $12...instead of $24....DS's face was not pleased but I couldnt care less. Get over it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Londy, LM wants to see into the woods. I've seen a few trailers and it looks good.
> 
> Can you remember the name of the yarn shop in Toronto that we went to first on the trolley car, not the Purple Purl? Tami wants to know on the tp as she wants to go there. xxxx


Wasn't it Romni Wools or Yarns? OK, am now back from the paper shop! While I was out, I took posters for the swim into a few shopa and managed to persuade 5 of them to put them up! I have to confess that I have been given loads every year and never got rid of even one before!    xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks mum!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: xxx


well we gotta look after each other!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. We are looking after our gs3 again today. He usually goes to his other grandad to but he can't have him today. I can't be long on here as he is fighting me for the iPad. He NEEDS to see trains......again. Have a good day all. Xxx
> Ps. Thank you for the good wishes to my DH yesterday. He had his treatment & seems ok this morning except for being sore.


Sorry your DH is sore but at least that will stop him romping about and aggravating his back!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I forgot to tell you all!!!!!! I bought some Sirdar 4ply Snuggly yesterday at half price. Its cream, just nice for babies. I think I told you before when I sdhowed you the lavendar and pink yarn that a shop at Redcar is selling it because they are getting a new supplier. It was so well hidden away, I had to rake through the boxes. It is beautiful yarn. I got 8 balls for $12...instead of $24....DS's face was not pleased but I couldnt care less. Get over it!


Wow, that's a really good deal, well done!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Mum and BIL. I hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> well we gotta look after each other!


Mwa, mwa, mwa!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Don't apologise. Hope you get some good news about your Mom soon.
> 
> Oh, and happy birthday to Mr Ric


Sorry Pam. I was so busy woerrying about your Mum I forgot to say happy birthday to Mr Ric.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and -4'c (25'F) Temperature is dropping.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


It sounds like her need for 'mindless games' is a reaction to having finally settled her mother. It must be such a relief. And, of course, there are always other things to worry about. I'm wrapping her in love.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wasn't it Romni Wools or Yarns? OK, am now back from the paper shop! While I was out, I took posters for the swim into a few shopa and managed to persuade 5 of them to put them up! I have to confess that I have been given loads every year and never got rid of even one before!    xxxxxx


I'd put up one of your posters if you asked.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. We are looking after our gs3 again today. He usually goes to his other grandad to but he can't have him today. I can't be long on here as he is fighting me for the iPad. He NEEDS to see trains......again. Have a good day all. Xxx
> Ps. Thank you for the good wishes to my DH yesterday. He had his treatment & seems ok this morning except for being sore.


Of course he NEEDS to see trains. I'm so glad you understand.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wasn't it Romni Wools or Yarns? OK, am now back from the paper shop! While I was out, I took posters for the swim into a few shopa and managed to persuade 5 of them to put them up! I have to confess that I have been given loads every year and never got rid of even one before!    xxxxxx


Romni Wools, 658 Queen St W. Take the Queen St Streetcar from Yonge Street at the Eaton's Centre, that's the easiest way to get there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I forgot to tell you all!!!!!! I bought some Sirdar 4ply Snuggly yesterday at half price. Its cream, just nice for babies. I think I told you before when I sdhowed you the lavendar and pink yarn that a shop at Redcar is selling it because they are getting a new supplier. It was so well hidden away, I had to rake through the boxes. It is beautiful yarn. I got 8 balls for $12...instead of $24....DS's face was not pleased but I couldnt care less. Get over it!


Well done. It's a lovely soft yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I forgot to tell you all!!!!!! I bought some Sirdar 4ply Snuggly yesterday at half price. Its cream, just nice for babies. I think I told you before when I sdhowed you the lavendar and pink yarn that a shop at Redcar is selling it because they are getting a new supplier. It was so well hidden away, I had to rake through the boxes. It is beautiful yarn. I got 8 balls for $12...instead of $24....DS's face was not pleased but I couldnt care less. Get over it!


It's always great to get a good deal. I have a stash of yarn but I see nothing wrong with replacing yarn that I've used. If I make baby outfit and use all my baby size yarn, of course I'm going to replace it. 
Tell him it's like trying to use a chain saw to cut a piece of wood trim. You need the right tool for the job. And they are not interchangeable.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. We are looking after our gs3 again today. He usually goes to his other grandad to but he can't have him today. I can't be long on here as he is fighting me for the iPad. He NEEDS to see trains......again. Have a good day all. Xxx
> Ps. Thank you for the good wishes to my DH yesterday. He had his treatment & seems ok this morning except for being sore.


Have fun with gs3. If you are intermittent we understand that gs3 is looking at trains


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd put up one of your posters if you asked.


I KNOW you would sweetie!!! I bet they would get a lot of sponsors for swimming from Port Hope to England!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I have another funeral today. Don was one of the committee members for our Ex-Services Association, so this one is more personal. A lovely Scottish ex-Para. I shall miss his sense of humour. His death was far too quick. B....y cancer!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Yesterday while trying to unwind the yarn that came from the center of the skien a twisted mess I lost three stitches from the needle...the problem being they were thr eyelet yfdw s and I thought I'd need to go back four rows. I managed to reconstitute them but those eyelets don't look exactly like the others. Of course they are center front!!
> Tomorrow between 7 am and 9 am they are bringing the dryer. I'm hoping it fits thru the bedroom door which is now the laundrry room. The door may be not as wide as the doors on the newer homes. I'll know tomorrow..my friend said ask the machine measurements and measure the door but at 6 pm it would be too late to reach the truck. With my luck I'll need to get the contracter to widen the door by taking out the frame. He says he's coming Monday but he's the guy who didn't phone back to my messages for a month. I'm not holding my breath. Wish me luck please.
> I met my friend's for dinner but we didn't do a movie. They are so violent or sad. The only one I'd see was Paddington. It was nice to be out again but I feel germophobic. I'm so afraid of getting the flu again. I think my throat pinches tonight. I was so tired I just wanted to get home out of the cold. It was nice to see my friends tho.
> I hope to catch up here soon but I'm going to sleep now so I can get up at 6 am to get the dog out and the cats in the other room....son waited til now to move boxes so the machine fits in the space next to the washer. Did everyone but me know the washer goes on the left. Mine always did but I thought it was a coincidence. I'm so bright you see.


You're right. I've never noticed that the washing machine was always on the left.
I'm glad that you were able to get out and enjoy your friend's company.
Don't fret about the delivery. Most delivery men are wizards about getting the machines where they need to go. The ones that delivered our washer and dryer took off the screen door and the hinges to get ours in, and they put everything back after so you wouldn't notice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Chrissy. It seems it was the pain pills and shecis off them and doing better. xxxooo


Wow, those must have been some incredible pain pills. Sometimes the side effects just aren't worth it. 
<<Hug>> for you. Things will get better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


Thanks for the update Rookie


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday to Mr. Ric.
Best wishes to your BIL and mom for a speedy recovery.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late and need to go.
I'm going to have to disturb the outdoor kitty. He's been curled up in his box since I got up. Hopefully he will just circle around and come back to the porch. There is food and drink out for him.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have another funeral today. Don was one of the committee members for our Ex-Services Association, so this one is more personal. A lovely Scottish ex-Para. I shall miss his sense of humour. His death was far too quick. B....y cancer!


  :thumbdown: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It sounds like her need for 'mindless games' is a reaction to having finally settled her mother. It must be such a relief. And, of course, there are always other things to worry about. I'm wrapping her in love.


I know how she feels -- sometimes, it seems like the reserve tank is just on empty...We get so depleted with no sleep and pushing ourselves beyond all limits to keep things going. That definitely describes her life for the past few years. She's in a rebuilding mode. I am much like her and have been known to go into a cocoon for a bit. She'll be back when she feels more like herself again.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know how she feels -- sometimes, it seems like the reserve tank is just on empty...We get so depleted with no sleep and pushing ourselves beyond all limits to keep things going. That definitely describes her life for the past few years. She's in a rebuilding mode. I am much like her and have been known to go into a cocoon for a bit. She'll be back when she feels more like herself again.


I know and I wish her nothing less than total peace of mind, good health and her life back!! xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning. Up early today to get garage ready for new freezer. Oh I had the strangest thing happen. Went out to the garage and it smelled like spaghetti sauce. Here a jar of spaghetti sauce had fallen out of the cupboard and I had sauce and broken glass everywhere. have no idea how this happened until I looked closesly and saw the shelf had become unhinged. So glad the shelf didn't fall or I would have had more sauce and broken glass. Getting new shelves for the canned goods this weekend.DH is starting to perk up and feel better.We liked our new doctor we saw yesterday. He is a very compassionate man with a sense of humor who is very knowledgeable.

Pam I sure hope your Mom is doing much better. Doctors sometimes forget they are dealing with elderly patients and order pain pill strengths as they would for younger pts. If not improved would call doctor and take her back to hospital. Hope your DBIL's fingers will be fine after he has his surgery on Monday. Sure is alot for your dear sister to handle right now. Know how concern and worried you must be. Please tell your DH Happy Birthday from me. Hope he enjoyed his pizza.

Chrissy glad your DH has done well after his injection. Back pain and discomfort can truly inhibit your mobility and ability to do the things you enjoy. Trains are very important to little boys and big boys(my DH has an engine that you press a button and the whistle blows. He keeps it on his dresser.)haha

Rookie thanks for the update on Jynx. Have been very concerned for her and thinking of her often.

Londy I very seldon order yarn on line as when I am in Pennsylvania I have numerous yarn shops I can go to. Here it is different. Only one LYS here and one in Gainesville, a 40 minute drive.The big box stores are here such as Hobby Lobby and Michaels.There is a JoAnn's also.

GS hope you have a great day and what a buy on your yarn. As Nitzi said must have the correct equipment to do the job.

Purple glad LM likes her dolly so far. Enjoy your swim. I should probably take a swim each day as we have an enclosed pool. Just to busy at the moment. Thank you for good wishes for Kenny.

Nitzi hope kitty comes back to the porch for breakfast and water. You have a good day and fun weekend.

Jolly I sure hope your dryer fits through the door. This thing with the washer on the left. Is it standing with your back to the washer which would make it on the left side or if you are standing looking at the washer it would always be on the right side. I never had heard washer was to be on the left side. My washers have always been on the right side as I stand in front looking at them. Hope this makes sense if not sometimes I'm nuts.hahaAny way hope all works out well for you.

Binky is it this May your children granduate???It will be wonderful for you to have more time for your hobbies and the things you want to do.

Lifeline hope school is going a little better so that you are not so tired. Little kids get all the energy. Wish they could spare just a little for us older folks.

Saxy sorry to hear your friend passed away. Cancer is terrible.

Going to go and straighten garage up so new freezer can be delivered. Have canned goods stacked on the old freezer at present have to figure out where to put them. Bye for now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's only been since we remodeled the laundry (furnace) room that the washing machine is to the left of the dryer. Prior to this the dryer was on a different wall (it was on the outside wall so it could be vented). When we remodeled, the workmen were able to run a venting hose along the wall to the outside so that I could move the wet wash directly from the washer to the dryer --- from left to right...because I'm right-handed. Contractor was prepared to do it the opposite way if I was left-handed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly! A doctor with compassion and humour is almost all you can wish for in a doc. The other thing is skill, of course!!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wasn't it Romni Wools or Yarns? OK, am now back from the paper shop! While I was out, I took posters for the swim into a few shopa and managed to persuade 5 of them to put them up! I have to confess that I have been given loads every year and never got rid of even one before!    xxxxxx


Thanks Honey, will pass that on. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and -4'c (25'F) Temperature is dropping.


Thanks Nitzi, I have copied and pasted it to the Tea Party. You're a star and so is Londy for remembering the name. All I know that the area looked a bit like Camden :shock: xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I KNOW you would sweetie!!! I bet they would get a lot of sponsors for swimming from Port Hope to England!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'll do it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have another funeral today. Don was one of the committee members for our Ex-Services Association, so this one is more personal. A lovely Scottish ex-Para. I shall miss his sense of humour. His death was far too quick. B....y cancer!


Thinking of you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Perlie, glad the doctor was ok. I am sure once you are settled you can get to the pool.

Hope your shelves hold out until you can get the new ones. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've cut up 2 kilos of oranges and the fruit is all soaking now. My fingers have gone like little shrivelled prunes, so I will take them swimming along with the rest of me, so l can be totally shrivelled. Then I will come home,, eat cake and knit.
xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Nitzi, I have copied and pasted it to the Tea Party. You're a star and so is Londy for remembering the name. All I know that the area looked a bit like Camden :shock: xxxxxx


Erm, I didn't remember, I Googled 'Yarn shops in Toronto', but you're welcome!!   :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've cut up 2 kilos of oranges and the fruit is all soaking now. My fingers have gone like little shrivelled prunes, so I will take them swimming along with the rest of me, so l can be totally shrivelled. Then I will come home,, eat cake and knit.
> xxxx


Not a marmalade maker or eater so, what are you soaking the fruit in? xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not a marmalade maker or eater so, what are you soaking the fruit in? xxx


Water as it softens the skins so they don't need so much cooking. The pips are put in a jamjar full of water to extract the pectin. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm, I didn't remember, I Googled 'Yarn shops in Toronto', but you're welcome!!   :lol:


I'm just not bright enough to think of doing that :shock: :lol: :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well, that's good that you didn't have to have a tooth pulled and that the money charged today will cover your next appointment as well. Hope that prescription toothpaste works for you!
> 
> I'm really late getting on here today. My mother had her gallbladder removed late Monday afternoon and finally went home yesterday (and all seemed to be fine). When my older sister called her this morning to check on how she's doing, she got a very confused and cranky mom on the line. Apparently my stepfather mentioned that when the post-op followup call came in to him this morning, so he may be taking her back to the hospital for an evaluation. It could just be a medication reaction of some sort (at least I hope it is and that it's an easy remedy). One of my nephews went over there to check on them and he said she was confused and scared (makes my heart sad to hear that). My older brother is supposed to be going there for a visit this afternoon and is now aware of the problem, so hopefully he'll be able to help make a decision about taking her back to the hospital. What a worry!
> 
> ...


I hope Mr. Ric had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are ones I've ordered from, too. Jimmy Beans Wool is also good, but can be pricey, so don't order from them very often.


I have not ordered yarn from Jimmy Beans but I do believe I have ordered some bamboo crochet hooks from there, they were reasonable but yeah there yarn is pricey!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just talked with Jynx...she sounds fine and got the good news that she's still cancer free...however, the fungus issue is still there and she may need to have more aggressive action taken. She's pretty fatigued mentally and physically with everything. But on the positive, her Mom's house has been sold, most of the household items have been taken care of and her Mom's somewhat settled in at at the independent living residence. Day to day concerns and other health issues are still present though so she's most content to de-stress playing mindless computer games. She sends her love and appreciates any and all prayers coming her and Gerry's way.


Thanks for letting us know how she is doing, good to hear she is still cancer free.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm just not bright enough to think of doing that :shock: :lol: :roll:


Course you are, you just have your mind on the marmalade!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Water as it softens the skins so they don't need so much cooking. The pips are put in a jamjar full of water to extract the pectin. xxxx


I thought maybe it was alkeehol, hic!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple, your marmalade sounds wonderful. I think I have a jar of regular orange marmalade in the refrigerator. I also found some bitter orange marmalade at World Market that I'll use when I make chicken or fish next.

If only I could have some biscuits and jam right now....only one more week to go to get through this ''de-tox" phase.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's a really good deal, well done!!


That's what I was going to say!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have another funeral today. Don was one of the committee members for our Ex-Services Association, so this one is more personal. A lovely Scottish ex-Para. I shall miss his sense of humour. His death was far too quick. B....y cancer!


So sorry to hear this Saxy! Comforting hugs sent to you ((()))


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, those must have been some incredible pain pills. Sometimes the side effects just aren't worth it.
> <<Hug>> for you. Things will get better.


I can't take pain pills they really make me sick to my stomach and pretty out of it, hugs from me too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning. Up early today to get garage ready for new freezer. Oh I had the strangest thing happen. Went out to the garage and it smelled like spaghetti sauce. Here a jar of spaghetti sauce had fallen out of the cupboard and I had sauce and broken glass everywhere. have no idea how this happened until I looked closesly and saw the shelf had become unhinged. So glad the shelf didn't fall or I would have had more sauce and broken glass. Getting new shelves for the canned goods this weekend.DH is starting to perk up and feel better.We liked our new doctor we saw yesterday. He is a very compassionate man with a sense of humor who is very knowledgeable.
> 
> Pam I sure hope your Mom is doing much better. Doctors sometimes forget they are dealing with elderly patients and order pain pill strengths as they would for younger pts. If not improved would call doctor and take her back to hospital. Hope your DBIL's fingers will be fine after he has his surgery on Monday. Sure is alot for your dear sister to handle right now. Know how concern and worried you must be. Please tell your DH Happy Birthday from me. Hope he enjoyed his pizza.
> 
> ...


No it is next May that they graduate, I am so excited for them to be done for lots of reasons!!!!

My washers have always been on the left looking at them, my thoughts are because it is the way the door opens on the dryer if mine was on the left I would have to go around the door to put things in it.


So glad that you liked your new doctor, that is something that I really wish we could find is a new doctor.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's only been since we remodeled the laundry (furnace) room that the washing machine is to the left of the dryer. Prior to this the dryer was on a different wall (it was on the outside wall so it could be vented). When we remodeled, the workmen were able to run a venting hose along the wall to the outside so that I could move the wet wash directly from the washer to the dryer --- from left to right...because I'm right-handed. Contractor was prepared to do it the opposite way if I was left-handed.


When we moved into our first house the dyer was on an opposite wall so I already had to put them in a basket I would hang them outside most of the time.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Erm, I didn't remember, I Googled 'Yarn shops in Toronto', but you're welcome!!   :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have had a text from Linky telling me that Jess's Grandmother had a massive stroke last night.

Sending hugs and prayers to her and her family!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple your marmalade sounds wonderful! Have a good swim!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had a text from Linky telling me that Jess's Grandmother had a massive stroke last night.
> 
> Sending hugs and prayers to her and her family!


From me too, will be thinking of her and giving her cyber hugs xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thinking of you xx


They gave him 6 weeks to 3 months. It took 10 days. He was 74. It was a lovely funeral with lots of red berets.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had a text from Linky telling me that Jess's Grandmother had a massive stroke last night.
> 
> Sending hugs and prayers to her and her family!


and some from me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They gave him 6 weeks to 3 months. It took 10 days. He was 74. It was a lovely funeral with lots of red berets.


At least his suffering was shorter than expected but I know that doesn't really help xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It was good talking to Londy this morning. During the day my voice has gradually got weaker, I've almost lost it now.

Merlin accidentally let the cat out of the bag. Harley overheard him refer to his pregnant girlfriend and promptly threw a hissy-fit. Aiden is thrilled but Harley was so upset that I was phoned. Condensed, the conversation went:
Did you know?
Yes, I knew it might be true. We don't know for sure until she's seen the midwife; that's why we haven't told anyone.
You should have told me! Everybody lies to me.
Who has lied to you?
Sarah said she had a rubber thing in her arm so she couldn't have babies.
Yes she does. That's why we can't be sure yet.
Grandad's the only one who doesn't lie to me; and that's because he always forgets what he's said so has to tell the truth!
I calmed him down, but you have to wonder at how their minds work!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple, your marmalade sounds wonderful. I think I have a jar of regular orange marmalade in the refrigerator. I also found some bitter orange marmalade at World Market that I'll use when I make chicken or fish next.
> 
> If only I could have some biscuits and jam right now....only one more week to go to get through this ''de-tox" phase.


I'll save some for when you come and visit xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have had a text from Linky telling me that Jess's Grandmother had a massive stroke last night.
> 
> Sending hugs and prayers to her and her family!


Let Jess k ow we are thinki g of them all xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was good talking to Londy this morning. During the day my voice has gradually got weaker, I've almost lost it now.
> 
> Merlin accidentally let the cat out of the bag. Harley overheard him refer to his pregnant girlfriend and promptly threw a hissy-fit. Aiden is thrilled but Harley was so upset that I was phoned. Condensed, the conversation went:
> Did you know?
> ...


Tell me again, how old is Harley?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tell me again, how old is Harley?


Harley is 10, and has recently had sex education at school, which doesn't help.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Harley is 10, and has recently had sex education at school, which doesn't help.


No indeed, a little knowledge and all that!!!!! Really not sure what my two would make of it, not that it's likely. I think they would both be ok but you never know! This was posted on the forum today, did you see it?
http://www.itsybitsysteps.com/best-pregnancy-announcement-reaction-youve-ever-seen/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and some from me.


And, from me also.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Life is as it should be. DH is doing his ironing whike I talk to you on kp.....I always did the ironing (he never knew we had an iron) until he retired. All of a sudden he tried to tell me how to iron his shirts!!!!! I said if he was do bloody good then get on with it. I gave ironing up!!!I only do my own!

I watched the snooker and knitted today


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Life is as it should be. DH is doing his ironing whike I talk to you on kp.....I always did the ironing (he never knew we had an iron) until he retired. All of a sudden he tried to tell me how to iron his shirts!!!!! I said if he was do bloody good then get on with it. I gave ironing up!!!I only do my own!
> 
> I watched the snooker and knitted today


Hahaha, DH ironing and you watching the snooker!! What a modern marriage you have!! xxx :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Honey, so sorry for your woes! Maybe, if your mum has been in hospital, she may have picked up a urinary infection which can cause temporary confusion, really hope it turns out to be easily treatable! Sorry for your BIL too, that sounds very painful and disabling. Hope it heals very quickly.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR RIC, ENJOY YOUR PIZZA!! xxxx


Thanks, June - he did enjoy his pizza and beer! I got to be the DD, so no wine for me! Oh well, it was fun anyway. Turns out it was the pain meds she was on. I spoke with her this afternoon and she's sounds so much better!  So glad that's all it was and that it was a fairly easy fix. Yes, it's not going to be much for BIL. His surgery is apparently on Monday. He plays guitar and this isn't going to be too good for that, but I bet he'll figure something out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh dear miss pam....Im sending you hugs. Dont apologise for being long, we are here for you. Try not to worry too much.


Thanks, Susan - much appreciated! Luckily it was only the pain meds causing the problem and she's sounding like herself today and feels so much better. She's still sore from the surgery, but otherwise doing well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Have just got back from watching DS's morning assembly, they did a review of their trip to camp in December, seems like they had a lot of fun. He loved it and I am now going to gently try and persuade his mum to get him enrolled in the Boy Scouts, I think he would love it!!! Just going out to get DH a newspaper now and then assemble my newly knitted boucle sweater. Watch this space!!! Love yas all xxxxxxx


My DS loved his scouting experiences. Hopefully your DD will get him enrolled. Can't wait to see your sweater.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It's not so mild today. I am going to make some marmalade this week end. Will get the fruit cut up this morning and leave it to soak so I can make it tomorrow. Maybe this afternoon I wil go for a swim.
> 
> Picked up LM from school yesterday and she was a Little Angel (it won't last) She approved of what I have done on her doll so far. Half way up the second leg now, then have to make blonde hair in a pony tail and sew her together. Next will be the complete wardrobe.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a fun afternoon with LM yesterday. I went out to see my young friend and her two boys today and was away most of the day. Then stopped by my brother's and dropped off a plant for him to take to my mom when he visits her tomorrow. Now I need to get off of here soon and go fix dinner for Mr Ric.

Love you all! xxxoop


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I forgot to tell you all!!!!!! I bought some Sirdar 4ply Snuggly yesterday at half price. Its cream, just nice for babies. I think I told you before when I sdhowed you the lavendar and pink yarn that a shop at Redcar is selling it because they are getting a new supplier. It was so well hidden away, I had to rake through the boxes. It is beautiful yarn. I got 8 balls for $12...instead of $24....DS's face was not pleased but I couldnt care less. Get over it!


Well done! Yes, he should get over it! You're entitled to your pleasures!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. We are looking after our gs3 again today. He usually goes to his other grandad to but he can't have him today. I can't be long on here as he is fighting me for the iPad. He NEEDS to see trains......again. Have a good day all. Xxx
> Ps. Thank you for the good wishes to my DH yesterday. He had his treatment & seems ok this morning except for being sore.


That's too funny about your DGS3 and the iPad. The children learn early that the electronics can provide a lot of entertainment. Glad your DH is doing okay today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wasn't it Romni Wools or Yarns? OK, am now back from the paper shop! While I was out, I took posters for the swim into a few shopa and managed to persuade 5 of them to put them up! I have to confess that I have been given loads every year and never got rid of even one before!    xxxxxx


That sounds like the name of it. It was a wonderful shop!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mum and BIL. I hope everything turns out OK.


Mom is better today after going off the pain meds and BIL has surgery on Monday, so hopefully he'll at least feel better even though he's missing some of his digits!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sorry Pam. I was so busy woerrying about your Mum I forgot to say happy birthday to Mr Ric.


Thanks, Saxy, I'll pass along everyone's birthday wishes to him!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Romni Wools, 658 Queen St W. Take the Queen St Streetcar from Yonge Street at the Eaton's Centre, that's the easiest way to get there.


I knew you'd know!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:22 am ET and -4'c (25'F) Temperature is dropping.


Brrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's always great to get a good deal. I have a stash of yarn but I see nothing wrong with replacing yarn that I've used. If I make baby outfit and use all my baby size yarn, of course I'm going to replace it.
> Tell him it's like trying to use a chain saw to cut a piece of wood trim. You need the right tool for the job. And they are not interchangeable.


Exactly right, Nitzi!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have another funeral today. Don was one of the committee members for our Ex-Services Association, so this one is more personal. A lovely Scottish ex-Para. I shall miss his sense of humour. His death was far too quick. B....y cancer!


Oh, Saxy, I'm so sorry! Sending hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, those must have been some incredible pain pills. Sometimes the side effects just aren't worth it.
> <<Hug>> for you. Things will get better.


Thanks! They definitely did not agree with her at all! Got your hug and appreciate it!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy belated birthday to Mr. Ric.
> Best wishes to your BIL and mom for a speedy recovery.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know and I wish her nothing less than total peace of mind, good health and her life back!! xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Pam I sure hope your Mom is doing much better. Doctors sometimes forget they are dealing with elderly patients and order pain pill strengths as they would for younger pts. If not improved would call doctor and take her back to hospital. Hope your DBIL's fingers will be fine after he has his surgery on Monday. Sure is alot for your dear sister to handle right now. Know how concern and worried you must be. Please tell your DH Happy Birthday from me. Hope he enjoyed his pizza.


Hi Purly - glad your DH is feeling better. That's too bad about your broken jar of spaghetti sauce but really glad you figured it out about the shelves before you had a real mess on your hads.

Thanks for your thoughts about my mom and my DBIL. Yes, my dear sister definitely has her hands full. In addition to Mom and DBIL issues, she has a lump in her breast that they are going to take out on 2/4 to figure out what it is. Praying it's not cancer!!!

Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've cut up 2 kilos of oranges and the fruit is all soaking now. My fingers have gone like little shrivelled prunes, so I will take them swimming along with the rest of me, so l can be totally shrivelled. Then I will come home,, eat cake and knit.
> xxxx


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I hope Mr. Ric had a wonderful birthday!


He did, thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> From me too, will be thinking of her and giving her cyber hugs xxx


And from me, too!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was good talking to Londy this morning. During the day my voice has gradually got weaker, I've almost lost it now.
> 
> Merlin accidentally let the cat out of the bag. Harley overheard him refer to his pregnant girlfriend and promptly threw a hissy-fit. Aiden is thrilled but Harley was so upset that I was phoned. Condensed, the conversation went:
> Did you know?
> ...


Oh, my goodness, what a conversation!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Life is as it should be. DH is doing his ironing whike I talk to you on kp.....I always did the ironing (he never knew we had an iron) until he retired. All of a sudden he tried to tell me how to iron his shirts!!!!! I said if he was do bloody good then get on with it. I gave ironing up!!!I only do my own!
> 
> I watched the snooker and knitted today


Good for you!!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> It's lovely in that part of the world. We had a few days there & loved it. We have been talking holidays but MrB is not keen to talk as he has to go in hospital this week for treatment. If it doesn't work he has to have an operation on his spine so a holiday will be out! I keep telling him a cruise would not be strenuous but he doesn't want to know!


So sorry he's hurting and not planning with you. Maybe he will when he's feeling better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening girls. Just got home at 5pm. Very long day. I was up at 4:44 am. They asked us to be there at 9 am and we were but no lab tests taken till 10:30 am, Moved the surgery up to 12:15 pm. Surgery went well. Kenny tolerated this more intrusive procedure better than they thought so thank you all for prayers and well wishes. He is in discomfort at the moment as they did extensive work on his esophagus. Got the pain pills from the pharmacy and hopefully they start to work soon. They had no hospital beds avaiable and were divertig ambulances to other hospitals. When we left hospital today they had over 150 in the ER waiting to be seen. People were sitting on the floors and hallways as they had no beds or chairs left. Never saw the like.Kenny is being put into a study for a new technique and medicine to assist him in his esophagus
> struggle. He will need to go back for more surgrey in 2 months. So tired I will chat tomorrow. Just wanted to let you know how things went and to thank you all for your support and care for both of us.We so appreciate all the wonderful words and love. Thank you so very very much.Purly
> 
> GS fingers crossed for another Florida visit.


I hope his discomfort eases and your stress level too. It's hard to watch loved ones in pain. But you had a decent amount of positive so that's good.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to help DD4 take the twins for their 6 week vaccinations today, and they had to have a liquid one, and a needle in each tiny thigh. My heart broke twice today, as each needle went in the leg, the poor little darlings screamed with each needle.😦😭


I was like that for my son. Poor dears. Life is difficult even for babies. And we want them never to hurt. I knew when my son was circumcised. I knew his cry from all the way down the other end of the floor. I went and there he was on a board. It's in my memory still.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its bright and sunny and we have snow. Not too much but enough to be careful when you walk. We wont be picking up the boys today because they have changed our day to a Friday, so that we see more thasn half an hour of DS. There'll be a few times we wont be able to pick them up on a Friday because I have the stroke clinic, but we casn still go up for a take away.
> 
> I have to be at the dentists for 10 in the morning. :hunf:


I'm glad your schedule is better. Hope all goes well at the dentist.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was like that for my son. Poor dears. Life is difficult even for babies. And we want them never to hurt. I knew when my son was circumcised. I knew his cry from all the way down the other end of the floor. I went and there he was on a board. It's in my memory still.


I had to hold a tiny baby boy, for his circumcision; and on that day I swore that if I had a boy, he would not be circumcised (or his father could hold him in the required position). I was supposed to hold a couple of other babies, but I refused and told the doctor to get someone else to hold the babies, as I wasn't up to torturing babies. I was fortunate enough to have baby girls 😕


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its Saturday again. It comes round quick. Ive nothing planned today so may do some more knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold Surrey, it snowed for 5 minutes but now has stopped. Might brave it and go to the farmers market and then finish the marmalade and then come home and re-knit the dolls legs.

I followoed the pattern and the legs and feet have turned out just too big, I will use a size smaller needles. I seemed to have reknitted most of this doll!

Hope everyone is keeping well and staying warm (Judi read cool).

I have just received a lovely package of goodies from Lisa and Angela, I will pass these on to the UK girls. Very many thanks. xxxxxxx

Love you all lots and lots xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, June - he did enjoy his pizza and beer! I got to be the DD, so no wine for me! Oh well, it was fun anyway. Turns out it was the pain meds she was on. I spoke with her this afternoon and she's sounds so much better!  So glad that's all it was and that it was a fairly easy fix. Yes, it's not going to be much for BIL. His surgery is apparently on Monday. He plays guitar and this isn't going to be too good for that, but I bet he'll figure something out.


So glad mum is better now and that it was just something simple. After my mum broke her hip the first time, they put her on morphine. Well, it was like she was on LSD or something, she kept pointing at the bed opposite because she could see a big model of an old sailing ship on the bed!!! As for your BIL, hope he is feeling positive and when you think of what some severely disabled folks teach themselves to do, as you say, he'll figure out a way to play again. Hope the op goes well! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> My DS loved his scouting experiences. Hopefully your DD will get him enrolled. Can't wait to see your sweater.


Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia. 

Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its Saturday again. It comes round quick. Ive nothing planned today so may do some more knitting.


Good morning Susan, that sounds like a good idea!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold Surrey, it snowed for 5 minutes but now has stopped. Might brave it and go to the farmers market and then finish the marmalade and then come home and re-knit the dolls legs.
> 
> I followoed the pattern and the legs and feet have turned out just too big, I will use a size smaller needles. I seemed to have reknitted most of this doll!
> 
> ...


Good morning dear, so sorry about dolly's legs, hope they are better after 'surgery'!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No indeed, a little knowledge and all that!!!!! Really not sure what my two would make of it, not that it's likely. I think they would both be ok but you never know! This was posted on the forum today, did you see it?
> http://www.itsybitsysteps.com/best-pregnancy-announcement-reaction-youve-ever-seen/


Yes I did. I not only made me laugh, but I found it reassuring. It's instant reaction only.

There's a lot going on in Harley's life ATM that I cannot talk about, but this has landed on top of it all. The timing is not good. I shall speak to him later and do the nanny-love bit. The most reassuring place on earth is still in nanny's arms.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Life is as it should be. DH is doing his ironing whike I talk to you on kp.....I always did the ironing (he never knew we had an iron) until he retired. All of a sudden he tried to tell me how to iron his shirts!!!!! I said if he was do bloody good then get on with it. I gave ironing up!!!I only do my own!
> 
> I watched the snooker and knitted today


Crack that whip! I gave up cooking dinner about a year ago. I'm not fond of what he cooks, but I enjoy that he just goes and does it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, June - he did enjoy his pizza and beer! I got to be the DD, so no wine for me! Oh well, it was fun anyway. Turns out it was the pain meds she was on. I spoke with her this afternoon and she's sounds so much better!  So glad that's all it was and that it was a fairly easy fix. Yes, it's not going to be much for BIL. His surgery is apparently on Monday. He plays guitar and this isn't going to be too good for that, but I bet he'll figure something out.


Pain meds always seem to create havoc in some way. That's why I like that Purple is having pain management sessions. Then she can teach us!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly - glad your DH is feeling better. That's too bad about your broken jar of spaghetti sauce but really glad you figured it out about the shelves before you had a real mess on your hads.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts about my mom and my DBIL. Yes, my dear sister definitely has her hands full. In addition to Mom and DBIL issues, she has a lump in her breast that they are going to take out on 2/4 to figure out what it is. Praying it's not cancer!!!
> 
> Love you lots! xxxooo


Your poor sister! She must feel like the fates are ganging up on her.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and foggy in places yet Fl. Grandson coming today. Will be nice to have a visit. Haven't seen him in awhile. New freezer arrived. It is slightly bigger than the old one. Will start the refilling process all over again.Nothing going on today. As Susan said quiet day.

GS How nice DH wants to do his own ironing. Less for you to do dear and more time for your pleasures.

Binky please tell Jesse I am so sorry about her DGM. She and Linky had come to Fl. to help her DGM move back home. This is when I met them. I feel so very sad for her loss. Give her gentle hugs for me please.

Purple Have you finished the operation on dolly yet??? Enjoy your marmelade when you get it finished. Be careful walking out in the snow. Hope it is just flurries for you.

Londy love your sweater. It is adorable on you. Such talent you possess.I can't see any snow in your picture. It does look chilly though. Your new sweater should keep you snuggly warm.

Pam how lovely that you got to see your young friend and her children. Know it was a fun day for you. Glad to hear your Mom is doing good now that the medicine was discontinued.

Nitzi have a great weeked what ever you are doing.

Chrissy hope your plans for a vacation with your DH work out. That would also mean he doesn't need surgery as the injections are working. Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

Saxy sorry your DGS was so upset hearing that another little one may be on the way. Hopefully with time and explanations he will better understand and welcome a new addition.

Jolly hope you have a lovely weekend, are able to knit and are feeling much improved.

Xiang I know when I worked in OB I also had to help the docs with the circs. I was not allowed to refuse to help or I would have had no job and I needed the job at the time. It does and always seemed to me to be rather barbaric way to do this procedure..

Lifeline enjoy your weekend dear. Put your feet up and have a nice hot cuppa.

Hope everyone has a grand day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes I did. I not only made me laugh, but I found it reassuring. It's instant reaction only.
> 
> There's a lot going on in Harley's life ATM that I cannot talk about, but this has landed on top of it all. The timing is not good. I shall speak to him later and do the nanny-love bit. The most reassuring place on earth is still in nanny's arms.


Absolutely and you are a very good, well-practiced nanny!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy love your sweater. It is adorable on you. Such talent you possess.I can't see any snow in your picture. It does look chilly though. Your new sweater should keep you snuggly warm.
> 
> Hi Purly, glad you now have your freezer installed and ready for loading with lots of lovely things!!! Haven't seen any snow here yet, we quite often don't get any all winter, hope this year is one of those!!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


That looks really gorgeous,, as do you xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning dear, so sorry about dolly's legs, hope they are better after 'surgery'!! xxxx


Thank you, the pattern says dk on 3mm needles, I have already gone down to 2.5 mm but now doing it on 2.25s and reducing a few stitches on the width and 2 inches on the length. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pain meds always seem to create havoc in some way. That's why I like that Purple is having pain management sessions. Then she can teach us!


I wore my badge 'Knitting is better than therapy' last week! Will gladly give you lessons later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pearlie, glad your new freezer has arrived. Snow didn't stay at it is nice andy sunny now. xx Enjoy don't doing too much x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Walked down to the farmers market, I feel sorry for the poor stall holders, but at least it was sunny. Bought some olives, will have to hide them from SIL

Now got my marmalade on the go and have just had a bowl of my veg and orange soup with a dash of sweet chilli sauce. It was yummy.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> OMG I forgot to tell you all!!!!!! I bought some Sirdar 4ply Snuggly yesterday at half price. Its cream, just nice for babies. I think I told you before when I sdhowed you the lavendar and pink yarn that a shop at Redcar is selling it because they are getting a new supplier. It was so well hidden away, I had to rake through the boxes. It is beautiful yarn. I got 8 balls for $12...instead of $24....DS's face was not pleased but I couldnt care less. Get over it!


I love that yarn, have made lots of baby things with it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Have fun with gs3. If you are intermittent we understand that gs3 is looking at trains


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it....and you.


London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's too funny about your DGS3 and the iPad. The children learn early that the electronics can provide a lot of entertainment. Glad your DH is doing okay today.


My little GS, JUST 3, is a whizz on the ipad. We have to hide them or he would be on it all day. He came again yesterday but I told him the battery wasn't working, he told me to plug it it!? :-D


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


Looking good. ,,,,,,,, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes I did. I not only made me laugh, but I found it reassuring. It's instant reaction only.
> 
> There's a lot going on in Harley's life ATM that I cannot talk about, but this has landed on top of it all. The timing is not good. I shall speak to him later and do the nanny-love bit. The most reassuring place on earth is still in nanny's arms.


You are so right, nanny, he needs lots of reassuring cuddles.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My little GS, JUST 3, is a whizz on the ipad. We have to hide them or he would be on it all day. He came again yesterday but I told him the battery wasn't working, he told me to plug it it!? :-D


I know...these kids are so much smarter than I think I was at that age. At Christmas, the baby (birthday girl!!) was playing a game on my iPhone and the first thing she did was run her finger across as to "swipe" the screen!! But, then of course the parents (and aunts & cousins & even Grandpa) seem to be enthralled with their iPads and iPhones and feel lost without them mearby....they're the modern day version of pacifiers and security blankets!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad mum is better now and that it was just something simple. After my mum broke her hip the first time, they put her on morphine. Well, it was like she was on LSD or something, she kept pointing at the bed opposite because she could see a big model of an old sailing ship on the bed!!! As for your BIL, hope he is feeling positive and when you think of what some severely disabled folks teach themselves to do, as you say, he'll figure out a way to play again. Hope the op goes well! xx


Thanks, Londy! I think that's what was going on with my mom, too. So glad she's doing better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


That's too bad for him to not get to do that, but can definitely understand the money constraints.

Lovely sweater and you did a wonderful job of knitting it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Your poor sister! She must feel like the fates are ganging up on her.


I know. She seems to be handling it pretty well at the moment, though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold Surrey, it snowed for 5 minutes but now has stopped. Might brave it and go to the farmers market and then finish the marmalade and then come home and re-knit the dolls legs.
> 
> I followoed the pattern and the legs and feet have turned out just too big, I will use a size smaller needles. I seemed to have reknitted most of this doll!
> 
> ...


Glad it was only a small amount of snow and not enough to keep you in. Hope the smaller needles helped get the body parts in proportion.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold Surrey, it snowed for 5 minutes but now has stopped. Might brave it and go to the farmers market and then finish the marmalade and then come home and re-knit the dolls legs.
> 
> I followoed the pattern and the legs and feet have turned out just too big, I will use a size smaller needles. I seemed to have reknitted most of this doll!
> 
> ...


You are so welcome can you post a picture of the blanket I forgot to take one :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My little GS, JUST 3, is a whizz on the ipad. We have to hide them or he would be on it all day. He came again yesterday but I told him the battery wasn't working, he told me to plug it it!? :-D


He's way too clever!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You are so welcome can you post a picture of the blanket I forgot to take one :roll:


Will do. It really is lovely. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Finished maki g the marmalade and l also made some celery soup.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished maki g the marmalade and l also made some celery soup.


Yummy!!!! Now sit back with a glass of wine and relax.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished maki g the marmalade and l also made some celery soup.


Wow, well done! What time are Waitrose coming round to collect that lot?!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished maki g the marmalade and l also made some celery soup.


I'll be round for breakfast! That all looks good.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold Surrey, it snowed for 5 minutes but now has stopped. Might brave it and go to the farmers market and then finish the marmalade and then come home and re-knit the dolls legs.
> 
> I followoed the pattern and the legs and feet have turned out just too big, I will use a size smaller needles. I seemed to have reknitted most of this doll!
> 
> ...


😀👍💖


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


The jumper looks really nice! I think it looks really good on you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and foggy in places yet Fl. Grandson coming today. Will be nice to have a visit. Haven't seen him in awhile. New freezer arrived. It is slightly bigger than the old one. Will start the refilling process all over again.Nothing going on today. As Susan said quiet day.
> 
> GS How nice DH wants to do his own ironing. Less for you to do dear and more time for your pleasures.
> 
> ...


Purly iwas in the ED, the doctors held surgI can clinics, and they did excisions and other procedures, so when I refused to do any more circumcision, the other nurse had to step in, and cover the surgical clinic. All the nurses hated it


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


Lovely picture of you, the sweater is gorgeous, you make them so fast!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes I did. I not only made me laugh, but I found it reassuring. It's instant reaction only.
> 
> There's a lot going on in Harley's life ATM that I cannot talk about, but this has landed on top of it all. The timing is not good. I shall speak to him later and do the nanny-love bit. The most reassuring place on earth is still in nanny's arms.


I am sure that nanny love is exactly what he needs :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My little GS, JUST 3, is a whizz on the ipad. We have to hide them or he would be on it all day. He came again yesterday but I told him the battery wasn't working, he told me to plug it it!? :-D


Michael will be 2 on Weds. and he is a pro at navigating the ipad even on Netflix and you tube!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and foggy in places yet Fl. Grandson coming today. Will be nice to have a visit. Haven't seen him in awhile. New freezer arrived. It is slightly bigger than the old one. Will start the refilling process all over again.Nothing going on today. As Susan said quiet day.
> 
> GS How nice DH wants to do his own ironing. Less for you to do dear and more time for your pleasures.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purple the marmalade looks yummy!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am going to go for now and knit some more of Michael's pullover I have separated the sleeves so now just knitting till it is long enough!

The bobbins did the trick on his blanket and it is coming right along!!!

Love and hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished maki g the marmalade and l also made some celery soup.


Did you know I love marmalade?....my favorite! Is it hard to make?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...these kids are so much smarter than I think I was at that age. At Christmas, the baby (birthday girl!!) was playing a game on my iPhone and the first thing she did was run her finger across as to "swipe" the screen!! But, then of course the parents (and aunts & cousins & even Grandpa) seem to be enthralled with their iPads and iPhones and feel lost without them mearby....they're the modern day version of pacifiers and security blankets!!


Did I read that energy from cell phones, iPads, computers can harm if held close? Is that wrong?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


What a lovely design and colors! You look gorgeous in it too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've waited a day to tell you about this because I was soo annoyed I would have done two pages.... I got up 5:30 to put the cats in another room and 6:30 to put the dog out and send her upstairs because the drier was coming between 7 and9 am...after 4 phone calls after 10:00 the one jerk told me he was going to look for it at the warehouse and would call me in 5 minutes..yep and sell me the Brooklyn bridge!! Finally called customer service, manager called me, i went to the store for a replacement but they wanted to sell me a machine that looked like mine..and probably was mine...for twice the price almost. Finally settled on a new one, with a free 3 year repair contract.(my suggestion) But it won't come til Feb. 3 ...I think they will lose this one too. I told them if they do I will be in with Uncle Vito..joke because I don't have an Uncle Vito. They didn't laugh. I think they put the wrong price on it and didn't want to honor it so they conveniently lost it, or they sold it to their mother in law because it was a good deal ( was1,100$ for422$). Or they realy lost it and didn't care if I got the short end of the stick. Now I have to wait to weeks and wonder if I will realy get it. I always had good luck with Sesrs but next time I'm going to lowes.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Saxy, I'm so sorry! Sending hugs to you! xxxooo


I too am sad for your loss. It's hard when special people are gone.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purly - glad your DH is feeling better. That's too bad about your broken jar of spaghetti sauce but really glad you figured it out about the shelves before you had a real mess on your hads.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts about my mom and my DBIL. Yes, my dear sister definitely has her hands full. In addition to Mom and DBIL issues, she has a lump in her breast that they are going to take out on 2/4 to figure out what it is. Praying it's not cancer!!!
> 
> Love you lots! xxxooo


You all are in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping everything turns out fine. Often lumps are benign but best to know soon if they aren't. Could save her life.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good plan!


I'm taking that as my slogan, Eat cake and knit!" wish I had a bumper sticker. Saw one today that said "every ship can be a submarine ...once." odd.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had to hold a tiny baby boy, for his circumcision; and on that day I swore that if I had a boy, he would not be circumcised (or his father could hold him in the required position). I was supposed to hold a couple of other babies, but I refused and told the doctor to get someone else to hold the babies, as I wasn't up to torturing babies. I was fortunate enough to have baby girls 😕


My hub advised it and I thought he'd know best, I kept thinking I was the first to bring him pain and felt sooo bad. Very emotional at that time. Upset that the new camera I bought to take to the hospital didn't work so no photos I took of his first week. Dummy me...I should have had hub bring the other so we would have both. I had knit an outfit.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Lovely picture of you, the sweater is gorgeous, you make them so fast!!


Haha, thick yarn and big needles!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Michael will be 2 on Weds. and he is a pro at navigating the ipad even on Netflix and you tube!!!!!


OMG, that's scary! Liv was using my laptop when she was 3 and I was astounded at how quickly she picked it up! Now she is showing Granddad a few tricks he didn't know!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a lovely design and colors! You look gorgeous in it too.


Thank you Polly, the design was in the yarn so no clever stuff there, I'm afraid!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've waited a day to tell you about this because I was soo annoyed I would have done two pages.... I got up 5:30 to put the cats in another room and 6:30 to put the dog out and send her upstairs because the drier was coming between 7 and9 am...after 4 phone calls after 10:00 the one jerk told me he was going to look for it at the warehouse and would call me in 5 minutes..yep and sell me the Brooklyn bridge!! Finally called customer service, manager called me, i went to the store for a replacement but they wanted to sell me a machine that looked like mine..and probably was mine...for twice the price almost. Finally settled on a new one, with a free 3 year repair contract.(my suggestion) But it won't come til Feb. 3 ...I think they will lose this one too. I told them if they do I will be in with Uncle Vito..joke because I don't have an Uncle Vito. They didn't laugh. I think they put the wrong price on it and didn't want to honor it so they conveniently lost it, or they sold it to their mother in law because it was a good deal ( was1,100$ for422$). Or they realy lost it and didn't care if I got the short end of the stick. Now I have to wait to weeks and wonder if I will realy get it. I always had good luck with Sesrs but next time I'm going to lowes.


That is very bad service, they should have given you a big discount on the new one to compensate for their mess-up!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My hub advised it and I thought he'd know best, I kept thinking I was the first to bring him pain and felt sooo bad. Very emotional at that time. Upset that the new camera I bought to take to the hospital didn't work so no photos I took of his first week. Dummy me...I should have had hub bring the other so we would have both. I had knit an outfit.


I may be wrong but I don't think it is done much here, except among the Jewish community or for medical reasons. Seems to me that if that's the way little boys were made then that's the way they were meant to be!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Did you know I love marmalade?....my favorite! Is it hard to make?


Hi Polly, no it is not hard to make. Would you like a recipe? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning girls from drizzly Surrey. After the marmalade marathon yesterday today is going to be a doll knitting day, half way up the leg agaoin last night. So far this doll has had two heads and three legs!!! Hopefully will get her finished today so I can move onto some clothes. :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love you all xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls from drizzly Surrey. After the marmalade marathon yesterday today is going to be a doll knitting day, half way up the leg agaoin last night. So far this doll has had two heads and three legs!!! Hopefully will get her finished today so I can move onto some clothes. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love you all xxx


Are you knitting Jake the Peg?! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


She is soooooooooo beautiful. Roll on August xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Are you knitting Jake the Peg?! xxx


No, but I could!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She is soooooooooo beautiful. Roll on August xxxxx


She seems to be not so shy now and although not over-chatty with us, she does natter away to her M & D while we are Skyping! Don't think she will think I'm a stranger in August!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She seems to be not so shy now and although not over-chatty with us, she does natter away to her M & D while we are Skyping! Don't think she will think I'm a stranger in August!! xx


She will be so excited to see you in person and will be all over you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo of the lovely blanket made for gd2


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Sorry I didnt get on any more yesterday but we got invited up to the familys and we stayed the night. Now I'm home, heating o and cuddled up top the radiator. It was snowy up there burt theres nothing here. I'll do some catch up.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


She is beautiful, bet you can't wait to give her a cuddle?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, DD thinks Jake is too busy with football, steel drums and extra tuition because of his slight dyslexia.
> 
> Here is a picture of me in my new sweater, rictus smile again as DH nearly drops the camera, tries to take a picture with it back to front and then can't find the button!! :roll: :roll: :lol: I would have liked it a little longer so I may knit on an extension with the little bit of yarn I have left. It's lovely and warm, knitted in Alize Funny yarn, 20% wool!!


I love your jumper but I think its long enough. It has to be how you feel comfortable in itt. But it sure looks good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Yes I did. I not only made me laugh, but I found it reassuring. It's instant reaction only.
> 
> There's a lot going on in Harley's life ATM that I cannot talk about, but this has landed on top of it all. The timing is not good. I shall speak to him later and do the nanny-love bit. The most reassuring place on earth is still in nanny's arms.


Thats what I was doing yesterday, and why I stayed. I cant talk neither. All is well again though... :roll:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, had a couple of hour clearing out my 'den'. With my daughter. She said I had to get rid of things. Soon realized most of it was hers & her sisters. Claire moved out 13 years ago. It's all going I want my craft room back& DH wants to set up his model railway.
DH not too good today, reaction from his treatment we think. We were going to cook a nice lunch with the family, shall cook it tomorrow, I'll have scrabbled egg!
I'm now settling down with my knitting & to watch a film. Enjoys you day everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've waited a day to tell you about this because I was soo annoyed I would have done two pages.... I got up 5:30 to put the cats in another room and 6:30 to put the dog out and send her upstairs because the drier was coming between 7 and9 am...after 4 phone calls after 10:00 the one jerk told me he was going to look for it at the warehouse and would call me in 5 minutes..yep and sell me the Brooklyn bridge!! Finally called customer service, manager called me, i went to the store for a replacement but they wanted to sell me a machine that looked like mine..and probably was mine...for twice the price almost. Finally settled on a new one, with a free 3 year repair contract.(my suggestion) But it won't come til Feb. 3 ...I think they will lose this one too. I told them if they do I will be in with Uncle Vito..joke because I don't have an Uncle Vito. They didn't laugh. I think they put the wrong price on it and didn't want to honor it so they conveniently lost it, or they sold it to their mother in law because it was a good deal ( was1,100$ for422$). Or they realy lost it and didn't care if I got the short end of the stick. Now I have to wait to weeks and wonder if I will realy get it. I always had good luck with Sesrs but next time I'm going to lowes.


Stick to your guns jolly....Thats a brilliant bargain, I think it could be worth the wait!!!! think of all the yarn you can get for $700 hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


What a pretty Charlotte. Shes never changed since birth, other than got bigger. Trouble is the mouth grows too. hahaha.. I still think shes lovely


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She seems to be not so shy now and although not over-chatty with us, she does natter away to her M & D while we are Skyping! Don't think she will think I'm a stranger in August!! xx


the first few minutes she's bound to be wary. BUT...she'll love you straight away, Its a Grandma thing. No need to worry.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the lovely blanket made for gd2


beautiful work, as always :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny Florida. Had a beautiful day yesterday, hope today is the same. Oldest DGS came to visit and we had a lovely time together. He helped his grandfather put some shelving together and move things around in the garage. I also went a wee crazy. Bought 2 sofa beds also. One for the LR and one for the Florida room. Just need some end tables and then will wait till we move down permanently in the fall or late summer to really decorate.

Londy Miss Charlotte has really grown. love the pics, especially the last one, the mischief twinkle in her beautiful eyes. Yes, roll on August.

Purple wow were you busy making your jam yesterday. I love celery soup and have a large stalk in the frig so you have inspired me to make some today or tomorrow. Lovely blanket the girls sent for GD2. They do such fabulous work.

GS glad you had such a nice time with your family yesterday. Hope you have warmed up from your outing.When does your weather start to warm up?

Chrissy sorry your DH is under the weather today. Hope the injections will work. Is lovely your DD is helping sort out your den, since you see the stuff belongs mostly to her and her sister. My kids were the same.Numerous years ago I cleaned out some of the basemnt and found most of the stuff that needed to go belonged to them, so I kindly had them come and pick it up. haha Hope your room is coming along.

Binky thanks for clarifying about Jesse's DGM. I hope and pray she is doing better, although this is so very serious, Let Jess know I am thinking of her and her dear grandma. Loved the beautiful blanket you and Linky sent to Purple. Love the color.Great job you both did.

I need to run at the moment, but I'll try to get back on a little later to say hi to those I missed. Hugs to all. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and foggy in places yet Fl. Grandson coming today. Will be nice to have a visit. Haven't seen him in awhile. New freezer arrived. It is slightly bigger than the old one. Will start the refilling process all over again.Nothing going on today. As Susan said quiet day.
> 
> GS How nice DH wants to do his own ironing. Less for you to do dear and more time for your pleasures.
> 
> ...


How nice to have a visit from your grandson.
As for mine I think children often react with fear at the prospect of another child 'taking their place' as they see it, but hopefully he will fall in love with him/her. I had both GS's here overnight. He's unsettled but not unhappy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I wore my badge 'Knitting is better than therapy' last week! Will gladly give you lessons later. xxx


Iagree. I forget some of the pain while I'm knitting, especially lace! Too much to concentrate on. 
Thanks for the offer. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> You are so right, nanny, he needs lots of reassuring cuddles.


He has had lots of those yesterday and today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished maki g the marmalade and l also made some celery soup.


Delicious. It's time we made some. DH is quite good at marmalade making.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Did you know I love marmalade?....my favorite! Is it hard to make?


It's really easy. It must be if my DH does it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> OMG, that's scary! Liv was using my laptop when she was 3 and I was astounded at how quickly she picked it up! Now she is showing Granddad a few tricks he didn't know!!


and probably shouldn't?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think it is done much here, except among the Jewish community or for medical reasons. Seems to me that if that's the way little boys were made then that's the way they were meant to be!


My view entirely. It's there for a reason!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


OMG. She grew up overnight! That's frightening. Remember the series 'V'?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the lovely blanket made for gd2


That is perfect, and so large. But you must hate the colour!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thats what I was doing yesterday, and why I stayed. I cant talk neither. All is well again though... :roll:


I do hope so Susan. I can't bear them unhappy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, had a couple of hour clearing out my 'den'. With my daughter. She said I had to get rid of things. Soon realized most of it was hers & her sisters. Claire moved out 13 years ago. It's all going I want my craft room back& DH wants to set up his model railway.
> DH not too good today, reaction from his treatment we think. We were going to cook a nice lunch with the family, shall cook it tomorrow, I'll have scrabbled egg!
> I'm now settling down with my knitting & to watch a film. Enjoys you day everyone xx


Best wishes to DH for a quick recovery. Harley made me scrambled eggs this morning - in the microwave. It took so long, but it was nice and he was so happy to feed me. Bless him. He wanted to stay and make soup, but they're over the workshop.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It is a perfect day here today. Just a couple of fluffy white clouds. I should go for a walk. There is a ladybird flying around in my study. In January. And the roses outside my door are at eye height as you go in. Lovely. I will try to send a picture There is one on my 'Note'


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the lovely blanket made for gd2


Isn't that just gorgeous! That Binky is such a clever girl!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love your jumper but I think its long enough. It has to be how you feel comfortable in itt. But it sure looks good.


Thank you dear but it's not keeping my bot warm at the moment!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, had a couple of hour clearing out my 'den'. With my daughter. She said I had to get rid of things. Soon realized most of it was hers & her sisters. Claire moved out 13 years ago. It's all going I want my craft room back& DH wants to set up his model railway.
> DH not too good today, reaction from his treatment we think. We were going to cook a nice lunch with the family, shall cook it tomorrow, I'll have scrabbled egg!
> I'm now settling down with my knitting & to watch a film. Enjoys you day everyone xx


Oh, your poor DH, really hope he feels better very soon!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is very bad service, they should have given you a big discount on the new one to compensate for their mess-up!


I completely agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning girls from drizzly Surrey. After the marmalade marathon yesterday today is going to be a doll knitting day, half way up the leg agaoin last night. So far this doll has had two heads and three legs!!! Hopefully will get her finished today so I can move onto some clothes. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love you all xxx


That sounds like z good plan for your day. I'm doing a few chores and then have a major football game to watch this afternoon. If our team wins, they'll be in the Super Bowl again this year. That would be so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


We had high winds here overnight but that seems to have calmed down.

Will definitely keep my fingers crossed for your DS and DIL. I know from first hand experience how stressful this is for them. Kiwi Princess is certainly looking more like a little girl than a toddler. She is adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the lovely blanket made for gd2


Oh, it's beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, had a couple of hour clearing out my 'den'. With my daughter. She said I had to get rid of things. Soon realized most of it was hers & her sisters. Claire moved out 13 years ago. It's all going I want my craft room back& DH wants to set up his model railway.
> DH not too good today, reaction from his treatment we think. We were going to cook a nice lunch with the family, shall cook it tomorrow, I'll have scrabbled egg!
> I'm now settling down with my knitting & to watch a film. Enjoys you day everyone xx


Sounds like a project! She must have had her eyes opened about why so much stuff in there!  Sorry your DH isn't feeling so great today. Sending gentle and healing hugs your and his way!


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the lovely blanket made for gd2


I love it. The combo of white and purple is great. DIL loves purple and I am trying to knit a purple baby blanket but it seems so dark and heavy for baby. Maybe it is because it is worsted weight yarn. I have a stash of baby yarn white and some mint green so i am going to use that.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> I love it. The combo of white and purple is great. DIL loves purple and I am trying to knit a purple baby blanket but it seems so dark and heavy for baby. Maybe it is because it is worsted weight yarn. I have a stash of baby yarn white and some mint green so i am going to use that.


Hi Rita! Good to see you on here and see your delightful face in your avatar!! Mint green and white sounds like a lovely combo for a baby blanket, don't forget to post a pic when it's done! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> I love it. The combo of white and purple is great. DIL love purple and I am trying to knit a purple baby blanket but it seems so dark and heavy for baby. Maybe it is because it is worsted weight yarn. I have a stash of baby yarn white and some mint green so i am going to use that.


Hi Rita, how lovely to see your face. Love the sound of mint green and white. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh, your poor DH, really hope he feels better very soon!! xxx


Thanks he is not a good patient! I just cooked him some supper but he's gone back to bed. Just me & the cat getting ready to watch 'Call the midwife.' I'm still knitting this baby coat, it's taking me ages, I've made it before. I think I will loose the pattern when I've finished! I want to get tstarted on an aran for Little O. Got some great yarn which I found at his grandma'a house. His mum found a good pattern so I can't wait to start. Hope you've had a good weekend. Lads of love. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> I love it. The combo of white and purple is great. DIL loves purple and I am trying to knit a purple baby blanket but it seems so dark and heavy for baby. Maybe it is because it is worsted weight yarn. I have a stash of baby yarn white and some mint green so i am going to use that.


Hi Rita - great to "see" you! I think mint green and white will make a lovely baby blanket.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a project! She must have had her eyes opened about why so much stuff in there!  Sorry your DH isn't feeling so great today. Sending gentle and healing hugs your and his way!


Thank you, he is being a proper man! If you know what I mean! Hope you have had a good weekend. Love c xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RitaMc said:


> I love it. The combo of white and purple is great. DIL loves purple and I am trying to knit a purple baby blanket but it seems so dark and heavy for baby. Maybe it is because it is worsted weight yarn. I have a stash of baby yarn white and some mint green so i am going to use that.


Hi Rita, your white & mint green sounds lovely for the baby. Happy knitting x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you, he is being a proper man! If you know what I mean! Hope you have had a good weekend. Love c xx


I absolutely know what you mean! Weekend has been pretty good and if our football team wins today, that will make it all that much better! Love and hugs to you! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have been busy today. Skyped with DD for an hour. She is so sweet. Have loaded my new shelves with all the can goods, been picking up the garage and helping DH tear down all those card board boxes, now doing laundry of towels and sheets that has been packed away for awhile. We are making head way slowly. Now to redo the pantry all over again, but at least have some room now to straightened things up.Taking shot tonight, yuk!!!!!I hate how it makes me feel for the next 48 hours.Won't be on much tomorrow.

Saxy know with your love and patience your DGS will come around and all will be well.It was lovely that your DH made you breakfast this morning. Very considerate. It is nice to be treated now and again by the hubby. My DH makes wonderful goulash and makes it every so often to give me a night off.

Pam watching the game right now. Hope the Seahawks get their stuff together pretty soon. Green Bay is clobbering them at the moment.Fingers crossed for you dear.

Rita lovely colors white and green for the new baby's blanket.Lovely pic of you in your avatar. Is always so nice to see who we are chatting with.

Jolly perhaps you could find another appliance store that will meet Sear's price with a quicker delivery date and tell Sears you cancelled your order with them. They certainly don't have customer service skills.

Chrissy sorry your DH is feeling so bad. Are you calling the doctor in the morning????

Hi Lifeline, Xiang, Nitzi and RooKie. Hope your weekend has been relaxing. Bye for now. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I absolutely know what you mean! Weekend has been pretty good and if our football team wins today, that will make it all that much better! Love and hugs to you! xxxooo


My SIL is watching that game tonight. His ambition is to visit the USA & watch a game live. Meanwhile he sit in his shirt watching, eating hot dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That is very bad service, they should have given you a big discount on the new one to compensate for their mess-up!


That is what I thought would have happened. They made the mistakes, and they should be compensating you! Had you paid for the machine already, and why does it take so long for the delivery?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think it is done much here, except among the Jewish community or for medical reasons. Seems to me that if that's the way little boys were made then that's the way they were meant to be!


It is the same here now - only for medical reasons!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


She is gorgeous - and the summer sun shows on her face - I can see a touch of a tan


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is gorgeous - and the summer sun shows on her face - I can see a touch of a tan


London Girl...love the photos...such a photogenic little girl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have been busy today. Skyped with DD for an hour. She is so sweet. Have loaded my new shelves with all the can goods, been picking up the garage and helping DH tear down all those card board boxes, now doing laundry of towels and sheets that has been packed away for awhile. We are making head way slowly. Now to redo the pantry all over again, but at least have some room now to straightened things up.Taking shot tonight, yuk!!!!!I hate how it makes me feel for the next 48 hours.Won't be on much tomorrow.
> 
> Saxy know with your love and patience your DGS will come around and all will be well.It was lovely that your DH made you breakfast this morning. Very considerate. It is nice to be treated now and again by the hubby. My DH makes wonderful goulash and makes it every so often to give me a night off.
> 
> ...


That's great that you were able to get so much accomplished m. Hope the shot doesn't set you back too much. Sending you gentle and healing hugs in advance!

It wasn't pretty but the Seahawks managed to pull off an awesome overtime win. Now we're off to the Super Bowl in two weeks. GO HAWKS!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My SIL is watching that game tonight. His ambition is to visit the USA & watch a game live. Meanwhile he sit in his shirt watching, eating hot dogs :thumbup:


It was pretty grim for us for a good portion of the game. So glad we got the win!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Grey and gloomy here in London today and my eyes aren't that good for somereason. May have to get them tested again :x Had a lovely Skype with the family in New Zealand last night, all is well, although the IVF is still ongoing. The January round of treatment produced no eggs but DIL was pregnant for three days back in October so we know the 'machinery' is still working. Next round is in February, please keep your fingers crossed for them?!(Typing with my fingers crossed, not easy!) Here are some pictures of a very grown-up looking Kiwi Princess, it seems she is very cheeky these days! Have a good day everyone! Lotsa love xxxxxxx


They are all great but I Love the last one so cute!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG. She grew up overnight! That's frightening. Remember the series 'V'?


I loved that show!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Isn't that just gorgeous! That Binky is such a clever girl!!! xx


Thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It was pretty grim for us for a good portion of the game. So glad we got the win!!!!


Looks like it's going to be the Seahawks and the Patriots. They are kicking my colts butt!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pam I guess the Seahawks got their act together. Congrats on the team's win. Super Bowl here they come.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky, Patriots will definitely be in the Super Bowl. I will cheer for the Seahawks I have never cared for the Pats.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Pam I guess the Seahawks got their act together. Congrats on the team's win. Super Bowl here they come.


Isn't it awesome?!!!! There's much celebrating on Seattle tonight!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Looks like it's going to be the Seahawks and the Patriots. They are kicking my colts butt!


Then I guess you'll be rooting for the Seahawks, too?!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope all had a good weekend. Just to say, I will be around and reading (?) but not commenting for a while! Have a good week everyone.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its dark and we and miserable, Staff coming today, S and B and maybe dancing.we shall see.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold Surrey. WI k itying here this morning, so willcatch you all later xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold Surrey. WI k itying here this morning, so willcatch you all later xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It was pretty grim for us for a good portion of the game. So glad we got the win!!!!


Not sure who he supports! I shall find out. Glad you enjoyed the game.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hope all had a good weekend. Just to say, I will be around and reading (?) but not commenting for a while! Have a good week everyone.


I'm here if you want me. Sending lots of love


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and -1'C (30'F). It went above freezing on the weekend and RAINED. Now it is below freezing and all the puddles are freezing up. Two 18wheeled trucks have crashed on the highway and closed it up both ways so I need to find another way to work. Unfortunately with the freezing, I don't have a lot of options.
My caterpillars grew on the weekend


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The TV just said that one of my alternate routes is also blocked so I better get into my car.
Everyone have a good day.
I'll be thinking of knitting.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have been busy today. Skyped with DD for an hour. She is so sweet. Have loaded my new shelves with all the can goods, been picking up the garage and helping DH tear down all those card board boxes, now doing laundry of towels and sheets that has been packed away for awhile. We are making head way slowly. Now to redo the pantry all over again, but at least have some room now to straightened things up.Taking shot tonight, yuk!!!!!I hate how it makes me feel for the next 48 hours.Won't be on much tomorrow.
> 
> Saxy know with your love and patience your DGS will come around and all will be well.It was lovely that your DH made you breakfast this morning. Very considerate. It is nice to be treated now and again by the hubby. My DH makes wonderful goulash and makes it every so often to give me a night off.
> 
> ...


Purly, it was GS Harley who surprised me with breakfast yesterday. DH often does.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I was up at 7.30 this morning. So strange. The roofers are here, banging away above me, and up and down the ladder outside my study window. It is another glorious day with wall-to-wall blue sky now the ice has melted. I can't go out until DH comes back from wherever he went.
Now I've caught up with your news I must go and make the workers another cuppa. One has just climbed the ladder with a bucket full of water in one hand and sheets of lead over his shoulder. He dropped the lead. I think they need that tea. 
I'll be back later


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great that you were able to get so much accomplished m. Hope the shot doesn't set you back too much. Sending you gentle and healing hugs in advance!
> 
> It wasn't pretty but the Seahawks managed to pull off an awesome overtime win. Now we're off to the Super Bowl in two weeks. GO HAWKS!!!!!!


YAY!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope all had a good weekend. Just to say, I will be around and reading (?) but not commenting for a while! Have a good week everyone.


OK sweetie, hope all is ok, come back to us when you're ready! Big hugs (((()))) and XXXXXXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and -1'C (30'F). It went above freezing on the weekend and RAINED. Now it is below freezing and all the puddles are freezing up. Two 18wheeled trucks have crashed on the highway and closed it up both ways so I need to find another way to work. Unfortunately with the freezing, I don't have a lot of options.
> My caterpillars grew on the weekend


Sp sorry for your awful weather and crashing trucks, hope you made it to work ok and get home safely too! Those socks have g r o w n !!! That is very clever, I am so impressed!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky, Patriots will definitely be in the Super Bowl. I will cheer for the Seahawks I have never cared for the Pats.


Me either!! Go Seahawks!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Then I guess you'll be rooting for the Seahawks, too?!!!


Yes I will.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am off to go and surprise my Mom with a Purple foodsaver she is going to love it, I need to get me a new one this one came with 10 rolls the rolls alone paid for the machine, I absolutely love mine.....hehehe can't wait I will post a picture later

Have a great day all!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope all had a good weekend. Just to say, I will be around and reading (?) but not commenting for a while! Have a good week everyone.


We miss you, Rebecca! Sending you love and hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:25 am ET and -1'C (30'F). It went above freezing on the weekend and RAINED. Now it is below freezing and all the puddles are freezing up. Two 18wheeled trucks have crashed on the highway and closed it up both ways so I need to find another way to work. Unfortunately with the freezing, I don't have a lot of options.
> My caterpillars grew on the weekend


Be safe. Your knitting is looking good. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes I will.


 :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to go and surprise my Mom with a Purple foodsaver she is going to love it, I need to get me a new one this one came with 10 rolls the rolls alone paid for the machine, I absolutely love mine.....hehehe can't wait I will post a picture later
> 
> Have a great day all!!
> 
> ...


Not sure what that is so will look forward to the pictures!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, No dancing for me tonight. Not when I can stay in and knit next to the radiator. I went to S and B today and handed over the aran,to ann. We had a good look at it and its massive. Ive dsone a lot of it. She will finish the sleeves off and do the collar. I'm knitting babies things and seem to be back onto my knitting. 

Tomorrow DH is taking GS1 to the dentists, hopefully to get his brace off, and then they are going for a spot of lunch. If I go to over 60's I'll have to walk there. If its snowy then I wont. but we'll see.

Hope you've all had a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, No dancing for me tonight. Not when I can stay in and knit next to the radiator. I went to S and B today and handed over the aran,to ann. We had a good look at it and its massive. Ive dsone a lot of it. She will finish the sleeves off and do the collar. I'm knitting babies things and seem to be back onto my knitting.
> 
> Tomorrow DH is taking GS1 to the dentists, hopefully to get his brace off, and then they are going for a spot of lunch. If I go to over 60's I'll have to walk there. If its snowy then I wont. but we'll see.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day.


Susan - that's great that Ann is going to finish up that Aran for you! Thank goodness! Glad you're back to knitting. Good idea to stay in tomorrow if it's snowy out.

Have a good rest of your evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am off to go and surprise my Mom with a Purple foodsaver she is going to love it, I need to get me a new one this one came with 10 rolls the rolls alone paid for the machine, I absolutely love mine.....hehehe can't wait I will post a picture later
> 
> Have a great day all!!
> 
> ...


Binky what is a food saver? when you say rolls, do you mean bread rolls? :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

************IMPORTANT NEWS*****************

We won the Euro lottery on Friday...I forgot to tell you all. We dont know what to spend it on the whole $3.70p




PS,,,,,,,, no begging letters please.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ************IMPORTANT NEWS*****************
> 
> We won the Euro lottery on Friday...I forgot to tell you all. We dont know what to spend it on the whole $3.70p


Oh, you do make me laugh! I truly hope you can at least buy a good cup of coffee!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, No dancing for me tonight. Not when I can stay in and knit next to the radiator. I went to S and B today and handed over the aran,to ann. We had a good look at it and its massive. Ive dsone a lot of it. She will finish the sleeves off and do the collar. I'm knitting babies things and seem to be back onto my knitting.
> 
> Tomorrow DH is taking GS1 to the dentists, hopefully to get his brace off, and then they are going for a spot of lunch. If I go to over 60's I'll have to walk there. If its snowy then I wont. but we'll see.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day.


You must be very relieved to have that Aran off your hands, baby things will be much more fun, so glad you are back to your knitting or we would have had to throw you off Connections!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Binky what is a food saver? when you say rolls, do you mean bread rolls? :roll:


Hahaha, I read that post from Binky as 'FOOT'saver!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, you do make me laugh! I truly hope you can at least buy a good cup of coffee!!


That's just about the price for a posh cup of coffee over here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's just about the price for a posh cup of coffee over here!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


It is here, too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have to use The $ sign because this is an american computor and they dont seem to have a key for pounds......


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


Here for you honey, give me a call if there is anything - and I mean ANYTHING - I can do. Fingers crossed that all will be well for your DH xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


Oh, Chrissy, I'm so sorry! You've every right to be worried about him. I'm sending healing hugs to him and gentle and warm hugs to you! You know we are always here for you!! Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


The first thing to do is not to get too upset, I knmow its hard. Obviously hes stoppimg in until tomorrow. We are all here for you. He is with your daughter so hes ok.....Theres limits to what you can do. we are with you....Phone if you need to, But I would suspect you might want to leave the line free?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for your messages, they mean a lot, thank you xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for your messages, they mean a lot, thank you xxx


Sending you many hugs and prayers...and best wishes that it all works out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


What a great photo of your mom and her new foodsaver!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thinking of you snd your DH, Chris. Hopethe treatment works for him. Sending both of you healing hugd. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


Lovely photo of your mum. She is looking good xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've had a full day of meetings.
(I didn't fall asleep in any of them  )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


Your mum looks happy with her foodsaver.

(I use mine to seal in yarn before I pack it in the shed - no bugs in my yarn)

And it's PURPLE


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


That sounds like what my mum had. Retina detachment. They treated her right away and she doesn't have any problems now.
Take care of yourself. DH is in good hands.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, No dancing for me tonight. Not when I can stay in and knit next to the radiator. I went to S and B today and handed over the aran,to ann. We had a good look at it and its massive. Ive dsone a lot of it. She will finish the sleeves off and do the collar. I'm knitting babies things and seem to be back onto my knitting.
> 
> Tomorrow DH is taking GS1 to the dentists, hopefully to get his brace off, and then they are going for a spot of lunch. If I go to over 60's I'll have to walk there. If its snowy then I wont. but we'll see.
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day.


I want to hug a radiator. It's cold at work today. I can't get my feet warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Be safe. Your knitting is looking good. xxxooo


Thank you. I'm hoping they are going to be the right length. I'm following my notes from the last pair (my notetaking is BAD). :evil:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sp sorry for your awful weather and crashing trucks, hope you made it to work ok and get home safely too! Those socks have g r o w n !!! That is very clever, I am so impressed!


I made it to work ok. The highway maintenance men were not out salting the roads as the temperature fell. I went slow.

I just wanted to get the socks done because there is a shawl that I want to do. So I was being a smart aleck and did them all at once. I'm hoping I don't have to rip out 4 heels at once.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time to go home.
Talk to you later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your mum looks happy with her foodsaver.
> 
> (I use mine to seal in yarn before I pack it in the shed - no bugs in my yarn)
> 
> And it's PURPLE


That's a really good idea, Nitzi.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I'm hoping they are going to be the right length. I'm following my notes from the last pair (my notetaking is BAD). :evil:


Keeping good notes for these are a good idea. I do that for almost all of my projects, especially if I plan to use a particular pattern again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I made it to work ok. The highway maintenance men were not out salting the roads as the temperature fell. I went slow.
> 
> I just wanted to get the socks done because there is a shawl that I want to do. So I was being a smart aleck and did them all at once. I'm hoping I don't have to rip out 4 heels at once.


Oh, that would be awful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time to go home.
> Talk to you later.


Safe travelling!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you Polly, the design was in the yarn so no clever stuff there, I'm afraid!!!


But you were clever enough to choose that great yarn! It show blue on my iPad. I'm partial to blue swesters..tan is my second choice. They go with other colors. Blue sweater and demon jeans ...yum.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I may be wrong but I don't think it is done much here, except among the Jewish community or for medical reasons. Seems to me that if that's the way little boys were made then that's the way they were meant to be!


Probably so. I let it be hub's decision since I was not at all informed on that. I had my son when I was 43, but none of my family or friends had babies. I wanted a second child but hub was afraid at our age it would be dangerous for me. I was willing to chance it and wished I'd insisted but I was so tired I gave in. He slept very little and I had to be Up for work at 5:30. I had a woman principal who was tough. You would think a woman would be understanding. She gave me 16 non readers with problems from raped/ non talking to loud and aggressive. I taught them all to read and she said it was due to maturation, I said probability is against 16 kids learning to read all at the same time without good teaching. I called her ( to my friends) Cruela Deville she was so like her. Son was so lovely people would stop us at the mall and comment on how beautiful he was. Looked just like hub but now looks like my mom's side of the family...still handsome. Am I partial


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


Keep thinking positive. He is in good hands with your DD nearby. Sounds like the hospital is tops. It is good to have these nice ladies to lean on for support. I try to reme,ber my "what if" worrying is realy "not so yet" so I try not to make my fears real. Everyone here understands how scary this is, especially me. The doctors will put him right. I'm saying this because my son has had flu symptoms for a while and this is how I keep fear at arms length.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, I read that post from Binky as 'FOOT'saver!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


Hoping and praying all goes well for your DH.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo of your mum. She is looking good xxx


Thank you, she is getting around pretty good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


Sorry about the lack of commas and explanation, GS the rolls are what you make the bags with to put your food in and vacuum out the air, the bags are reusable also.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


Thinking of you both Chris.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. What a shocker about Diedrie barlow. Its so sad.

DH has gone to take GS to the dentists then they are going for lunch. Ive got over 60's but I donty know if it might be a bit slippy for me to walk there. Im off balance as it is. We will see...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


Thankyou binky. your mam looks all mamsy. She is nice.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says. 
Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says.
> Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


That is good to know Chrissy, Keep positive


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Mnring girls, from a very chilly Surrey.

Chris, so pleased that you have spoken to DH, tell him I'm sending him loads of healing hugs for his laser surgery.

Just spoken to my lovely Londy so my day has started well and also a lovely text from Susan, what more could a girl want.

Just assembling LMs doll, just putting the finishing touches to her hair and then I will take a photo.

Nitzi, hope you are staying safe with your driving. Love your socks, Londy is visiting next week and is going to bring her wool and needles and see if we can get her started. :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is keeping well. Love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ************IMPORTANT NEWS*****************
> 
> We won the Euro lottery on Friday...I forgot to tell you all. We dont know what to spend it on the whole $3.70p
> 
> PS,,,,,,,, no begging letters please.


But you ARE my friend and I do need........


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to use The $ sign because this is an american computor and they dont seem to have a key for pounds......


There is a way of changing it. Don't your GSs know how?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, I need to talk to someone, you lot have won. I took DH to our GP this morning as he had a terrible headache & painful eyes. The dr gave us a form to take to an ophthalmic person. After ringing around to find one who could see him we took him there. He was sent straight to the big eye hospital in London. My wonderful DD took him in a cab as my back is so painful today I would not have been able to do the walking. She has just phoned to say he already has had some drops & has to lay down flat. He has to have laser treatment on his eyes tonight or tomorrow morning. I am really worried about him, I so rely on him, too much sometimes,i know. I don't know how long he will have to stay in. My Kaz is staying up there tonight with him as he is feeling not good.
> Thanks for listening, don't know what I would do if I didn't have you,


First, I am glad that we won. It means you know that we are always here for each other.
Second, I am keeping everything crossed for your poor DH. They don't mess around in eye hospitals fortunately.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a great photo of your mom and her new foodsaver!


you took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says.
> Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


that sounds very hopeful. He is in the best hands.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am ET and -14'C (7'F). We're supposed to have sun today. I'm tired and just want to go back to bed. Something is making noise outside. I think they have the snowplows and sanders out this morning. Where were they yesterday when everything was slippery?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There is a way of changing it. Don't your GSs know how?


I think it's the regional settings. The little keyboard symbol at the bottom of the screen. (At least that's where it is on mine)
I only have US, French-Canadian and Canadian Multilingual to choose from.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mnring girls, from a very chilly Surrey.
> 
> Chris, so pleased that you have spoken to DH, tell him I'm sending him loads of healing hugs for his laser surgery.
> 
> ...


Yay, warm squishy socks for everyone.
Waiting for pics of LM's doll.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

After a lovely sunny day yesterday it quickly got very cold when the sun went down. A LIGHT DUSTING OF SNOW THIS MORNING. That's enough for this year thanks! Now the sun is out again and the world is warming up. I need to get a prescription request to the Dr's. 
The roofers are back on the roof so one of us has to stay here. For the moment it's me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says.
> Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


I'm sending my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

God Bless and good too hear the good news. Hope the remaining tests guide the doctors to success in restoring as much sight as possible and relieve the pressure so no more headaches.



LondonChris said:


> Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says.
> Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. What a shocker about Diedrie barlow. Its so sad.
> 
> DH has gone to take GS to the dentists then they are going for lunch. Ive got over 60's but I donty know if it might be a bit slippy for me to walk there. Im off balance as it is. We will see...


Stay inside unless you have someone to hold onto while walking. I wouldn't want you to go down on ice.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yay, warm squishy socks for everyone.
> Waiting for pics of LM's doll.


JUst sewing the hair in place. xxxxx Keep warm. It was -3 here this morning and a very heavy frost. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sorry about the lack of commas and explanation, GS the rolls are what you make the bags with to put your food in and vacuum out the air, the bags are reusable also.


I didn't know that I could reuse the bags. oops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Probably so. I let it be hub's decision since I was not at all informed on that. I had my son when I was 43, but none of my family or friends had babies. I wanted a second child but hub was afraid at our age it would be dangerous for me. I was willing to chance it and wished I'd insisted but I was so tired I gave in. He slept very little and I had to be Up for work at 5:30. I had a woman principal who was tough. You would think a woman would be understanding. She gave me 16 non readers with problems from raped/ non talking to loud and aggressive. I taught them all to read and she said it was due to maturation, I said probability is against 16 kids learning to read all at the same time without good teaching. I called her ( to my friends) Cruela Deville she was so like her. Son was so lovely people would stop us at the mall and comment on how beautiful he was. Looked just like hub but now looks like my mom's side of the family...still handsome. Am I partial


You're allowed to be partial


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Keeping good notes for these are a good idea. I do that for almost all of my projects, especially if I plan to use a particular pattern again.


I have a binder to put my notes in. I looked at it the other day and couldn't make heads or tails of what I had written. :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> JUst sewing the hair in place. xxxxx Keep warm. It was -3 here this morning and a very heavy frost. xx


You keep all bundled up too. Any word on the new furnace? Are they still making you wait until February.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a really good idea, Nitzi.


Xiang put me onto that idea. She sent me some yarn packed in foodsaver bags.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone stay warm (Except Judi, stay cool)
Happy knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's 2 dolls


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


and both are adorable.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just looked at photo of doll and legs look huge, it's just the angle I took the photo, they are ok really! :shock:

Off to empty a cupboard in readiness for the Gas Man cometh!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive decided to walk up to the over 60's. Its only about a mile, and then I'll walk back. Its not snowing or anything, so I should be ok..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


I like your dolly hahaha. I think LM2 is prettier though!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I like your dolly hahaha. I think LM2 is prettier though!


Thank you. Be very careful on your walk xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


Both are super cute. Have you seen the Poppit pattern? Im going to have a go at making when ive finished all my WIPs. I am finishing off a baby cardigan with a hood, its taken me ages!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


Oh bless your dear mum! Thanks for the info, think I have heard of them but not seen them here recently, brilliant idea and a lovely gift, bet she was thrilled!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your mum looks happy with her foodsaver.
> 
> (I use mine to seal in yarn before I pack it in the shed - no bugs in my yarn)
> 
> And it's PURPLE


That's a good idea too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. What a shocker about Diedrie barlow. Its so sad.
> 
> DH has gone to take GS to the dentists then they are going for lunch. Ive got over 60's but I donty know if it might be a bit slippy for me to walk there. Im off balance as it is. We will see...


It was only the other day I was saying that I reckoned her cancer had come back, she was off the show for too long to just be having a rest. It's very sad, she will be missed. For all the rest of you who don't know what we're on about, one of the stars of our favourite soap, Coronation Street, has died quite suddenly at the age of 60 after 43 years in the show!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says.
> Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


Phew, sounds like they got to him in time and everything is going to be all right! Big hugs to you and DH and I hope to see you when the dust has settled!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a binder to put my notes in. I looked at it the other day and couldn't make heads or tails of what I had written. :roll:


Oh Nitzi, you do make me laugh!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


Two *beautiful* dollies!! Little Ylea is smiling already, how quickly they grow!!! Put some clothes on your other dolly, it's far to chilly to be lying around buck naked!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive decided to walk up to the over 60's. Its only about a mile, and then I'll walk back. Its not snowing or anything, so I should be ok..


Hope you took your stick, even I use one when it's icy!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Glad to be back (only gone one day) haha. I know I need the shot but it plays heck with my body. See everybody has been busy.

Chrissy so sorry to hear your DH is in hospital but know they will make things right for him. Is scary when vision is affected so he is in the right place. Give him my best wishes.

Jolly you may be partial when it comes to your child.Your spell check made denium into demon, so you wear demon pants, too funny these spell checks.

GS please be careful on your walk. A mile is aways to walk especially in the cold. Could you not take a taxi????Be careful love.

Purple glad the furnace will be installed Thursday, is about time. Love both your dollys, especially the second dolly. What a cutie. Know LM1 will love her knitted dolly.

Londy Know you will get excellent instruction in sock making from Purple. Lucky duck you are dear. Can't wait to see your first pair.

Nitzi sorry you are having such cold weather. Yes, you would think they would have had the trucks and such out yesterday when it was so icy. Good job on the pic of the socks.You sure are fast with them.

Saxy sorry I didn't realize it was your DGS who made you breakfast. It was so sweet of him to do that. Hope your roofers are almost finished with the new roof. I thought I was going to loose my mind with all the hammering and such that went on for it seemed for ever.

Lifeline hope things are well with you sweetie. I am here for you as all the girls are. Hugs to you.

Binky what a lovely picture of your Mom. She looks so sweet and kind. She looks so happy with her saver. I love the purple color. First one I've seen in this color. I have one of the first machines that came out and it is white.

Pam are you going to go to the super bowl or like us watch it on tv. Since DGS will be with us we are going to have a mini pig out. GS has a good appetite. Trying to decide what to make.

Xiang how you doing??Any new pics of the twins. Babies seem to grow so fast. Are you working on your projects??I think I have lost my mind. I have started several projects, and now I have wips again. There are o many things I want to make. Just wish I had the power to just do one project and complete it before tarting the next. I am now going to try to crochet another afghan. I just learned to crochet with the last afghan I made, but enjoyed doing it.Trying to make a stranded hat, plus dug out stuff for soxs etc. 

Rookie see you are going to go to a knitting show. Wish I could go with you, but know DH is glad I can't, do to the distance. I would want to buy all the beautiful yarns I saw and take every class. hahaha Please take pics so we can enjoy seeing what you will see. I have a jar of your Zatar that you made for everyone and do like the flavor. Have used it on a few dishe with meat and applied some to naan bread, but could you give me a few other ideas what I can put it on. I keep mine in the freezer to keep it fresh. Works very well.

Rita how are you doing dear????Hope everything is good for you.

Jynx in case you are looking in, miss you, but hope all is settling down for you.

Off to get ready for the day. Hugs around.xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mnring girls, from a very chilly Surrey.
> 
> Chris, so pleased that you have spoken to DH, tell him I'm sending him loads of healing hugs for his laser surgery.
> 
> ...


What a great way to start your day! Sock lesson sounds fun I have my wool for my socks just need the pattern that I bought it for and I will have my needles going, my starter sock ended up fitting my DD so I shall make the second one so she can have them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says.
> Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


That's good news, Chrissy. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful dolls!!!



PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't know that I could reuse the bags. oops.


I am the worst about remembering but you can turn them inside out and put them in the dishwasher and wah-la a clean bag.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Rookie see you are going to go to a knitting show. Wish I could go with you, but know DH is glad I can't, do to the distance. I would want to buy all the beautiful yarns I saw and take every class. hahaha Please take pics so we can enjoy seeing what you will see. I have a jar of your Zatar that you made for everyone and do like the flavor. Have used it on a few dishe with meat and applied some to naan bread, but could you give me a few other ideas what I can put it on. I keep mine in the freezer to keep it fresh. Works very well.
> 
> xxx


Hi Pearl---I use the za'atar on all kinds of things -- chicken & fish, especially, but also in salads (Lebanese Chickpea Salad) was the genesis of the idea to make up my own blend. I love it on the Naan bread, but also as part of an oil blend for bread dipping.

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/lebanese-chopped-salad-with-chickpeas.html

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/833005

After reading this, I'm going to use it on my roasted root vegetables the next time I make them.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


Well done on lm's doll the hair is fantastic!

and the second doll is just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just looked at photo of doll and legs look huge, it's just the angle I took the photo, they are ok really! :shock:
> 
> Off to empty a cupboard in readiness for the Gas Man cometh!!!!


I think they look just fine!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless your dear mum! Thanks for the info, think I have heard of them but not seen them here recently, brilliant idea and a lovely gift, bet she was thrilled!! xxxxx


She was and I helped her learn to use it we pulled somethings out of the freezer and put it in the bags, she has been buying fresh vegetables and freezing them instead of buying them already frozen, I had been wanting to get her one and when I saw that deal I knew it was time to get it for her, I am going to replace mine and get my niece one since she lives alone I thought it would be a great house warming gift, she just moved into an apartment.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Glad to be back (only gone one day) haha. I know I need the shot but it plays heck with my body. See everybody has been busy.
> 
> Chrissy so sorry to hear your DH is in hospital but know they will make things right for him. Is scary when vision is affected so he is in the right place. Give him my best wishes.
> 
> ...


The roofers will be here for a few days. It is not a new roof they are doing. We live in a terraced house and the wall between the houses goes up above them. This join is concreted and leaded to keep the weather out. They are taking it right back to the brickwork and redoing. I keep looking at the thick lead they are taking up and understand why it is costing so much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mnring girls, from a very chilly Surrey.
> 
> Chris, so pleased that you have spoken to DH, tell him I'm sending him loads of healing hugs for his laser surgery.
> 
> ...


Good morning . It's chilly here, too. Sounds like a great start to the day with a call with Londy and a text from Susan! I'm out for lunch with a friend today. Will be good visiting with her. Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stay inside unless you have someone to hold onto while walking. I wouldn't want you to go down on ice.


I agree. I've done that and it's not any fun!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

4.40 pm and the roofers have packed up and my big GS robert is here to fix the heating. (He's a gas engineer)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

and it's cold again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a binder to put my notes in. I looked at it the other day and couldn't make heads or tails of what I had written. :roll:


Well, that's not very helpful, is it? 😊


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


Both are adorable, but I like the live one best! She's beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was only the other day I was saying that I reckoned her cancer had come back, she was off the show for too long to just be having a rest. It's very sad, she will be missed. For all the rest of you who don't know what we're on about, one of the stars of our favourite soap, Coronation Street, has died quite suddenly at the age of 60 after 43 years in the show!


Wow! That's really sad! 😕


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Glad to be back (only gone one day) haha. I know I need the shot but it plays heck with my body. See everybody has been busy.
> 
> Chrissy so sorry to hear your DH is in hospital but know they will make things right for him. Is scary when vision is affected so he is in the right place. Give him my best wishes.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly. Glad you're back. No, we can't afford the prices of the tickets for those games and I'm sure airfare and hotels are really expensive, too! We'll just watch it from the comfort of our home!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 4.40 pm and the roofers have packed up and my big GS robert is here to fix the heating. (He's a gas engineer)


That's good!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Glad to be back (only gone one day) haha. I know I need the shot but it plays heck with my body. See everybody has been busy.
> 
> Chrissy so sorry to hear your DH is in hospital but know they will make things right for him. Is scary when vision is affected so he is in the right place. Give him my best wishes.
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The roofers will be here for a few days. It is not a new roof they are doing. We live in a terraced house and the wall between the houses goes up above them. This join is concreted and leaded to keep the weather out. They are taking it right back to the brickwork and redoing. I keep looking at the thick lead they are taking up and understand why it is costing so much.


Make sure it's well fastened down or the yobs of Worthing will have that off in no time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> 4.40 pm and the roofers have packed up and my big GS robert is here to fix the heating. (He's a gas engineer)


Can he nip round to Purple's and sort hers out when he's done yours? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She was and I helped her learn to use it we pulled somethings out of the freezer and put it in the bags, she has been buying fresh vegetables and freezing them instead of buying them already frozen, I had been wanting to get her one and when I saw that deal I knew it was time to get it for her, I am going to replace mine and get my niece one since she lives alone I thought it would be a great house warming gift, she just moved into an apartment.


What deal did you get and where? I think I need to have one for when the Farmer's Markets start around here and for the garden vegetables I hope to have this year. Thanks.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What deal did you get and where? I think I need to have one for when the Farmer's Markets start around here and for the garden vegetables I hope to have this year. Thanks.


Just checked the prices here, the cheapest is £75!!! Just a bit out of my league!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Pearl---I use the za'atar on all kinds of things -- chicken & fish, especially, but also in salads (Lebanese Chickpea Salad) was the genesis of the idea to make up my own blend. I love it on the Naan bread, but also as part of an oil blend for bread dipping.
> 
> http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/lebanese-chopped-salad-with-chickpeas.html
> 
> ...


I have printed that salad recipe it sounds sooooo good!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> The roofers will be here for a few days. It is not a new roof they are doing. We live in a terraced house and the wall between the houses goes up above them. This join is concreted and leaded to keep the weather out. They are taking it right back to the brickwork and redoing. I keep looking at the thick lead they are taking up and understand why it is costing so much.


We had that done to our roof then had the whole house re-pointed. After that a new front door. I got so cross because everyone commented on the door & not the rest of the work which cost lots! Hope it keeps dry for your work. Hope you have plenty of tea!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have printed that salad recipe it sounds sooooo good!!


It is very good....that and a 1/2 piece of naan bread makes a very hearty complete meal.

Send me a private message with your address and I'll send you some of my za'atar spice blend of thyme, sumac, star anise, cumin, etc. I'll the recipe for the spice mix along with the jar. Also, I'll send a couple of extra jars for your sister and Mom......the photo of her evoked so many wonderful memories of my own Mom. It felt good to remember.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Two *beautiful* dollies!! Little Ylea is smiling already, how quickly they grow!!! Put some clothes on your other dolly, it's far to chilly to be lying around buck naked!!!!!


She did havve her vest and pants on and now she has 1 red dhoe!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope all had a good weekend. Just to say, I will be around and reading (?) but not commenting for a while! Have a good week everyone.


I do that often, sometimes I just don't have that much in my head, to enhance a conversation., so I just read, and then I know what is happening


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She did havve her vest and pants on and now she has 1 red dhoe!


Sorry, didn't spot the undies!!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I walked upto the over 60's today and kept my balance quite well. Coming back I linked my friend and then I managed to get home fine. My winnings...........I won $20, bonus ball again!. A tin of spaghetti, a pkt of toffee chocs, a pckt of white chocolate drops and thats the lot. DH has not been in long, I was nodding on the chair. Tum is off today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I walked upto the over 60's today and kept my balance quite well. Coming back I linked my friend and then I managed to get home fine. My winnings...........I won $20, bonus ball again!. A tin of spaghetti, a pkt of toffee chocs, a pckt of white chocolate drops and thats the lot. DH has not been in long, I was nodding on the chair. Tum is off today.


Well done you, you did really well and have been a lot further than I today!! Wish I was nearer to share your winnings, lol!! Hope your tum settles down soon! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I do that often, sometimes I just don't have that much in my head, to enhance a conversation., so I just read, and then I know what is happening


Judi I agree with you. We dont always want to talk, and thats OK....there are no pressures from or to any of us.....we can be ourselves.
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I walked upto the over 60's today and kept my balance quite well. Coming back I linked my friend and then I managed to get home fine. My winnings...........I won $20, bonus ball again!. A tin of spaghetti, a pkt of toffee chocs, a pckt of white chocolate drops and thats the lot. DH has not been in long, I was nodding on the chair. Tum is off today.


Well done on your walking and your winnings!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry, didn't spot the undies!!! xxx


I didn't either!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi I agree with you. We dont always want to talk, and thats OK....there are no pressures from or to any of us.....we can be ourselves.
> :thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What deal did you get and where? I think I need to have one for when the Farmer's Markets start around here and for the garden vegetables I hope to have this year. Thanks.


Qvc.com it is 124. and you get 10 rolls that is an awesome deal considering 2 rolls cost almost 20 dolllars!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done Susan on your wallk znd your winnings xxxx


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


Happy Anniversary!!!! Hope your DH's foot feels better soon!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't know that I could reuse the bags. oops.


Not if you have had fish, chicken or pork in them though!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


They are both absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was only the other day I was saying that I reckoned her cancer had come back, she was off the show for too long to just be having a rest. It's very sad, she will be missed. For all the rest of you who don't know what we're on about, one of the stars of our favourite soap, Coronation Street, has died quite suddenly at the age of 60 after 43 years in the show!


Thanks for the info, I was wondering who she was


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


Congratulations to you both, I'm sure the older we get the quicker the time goes. Have a lovely day and l hope you DHs foot gets better quickly. Hope your winter doesn't last too long. Lo ely photo X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


Congratulations, I hope you had a wonderful day 💑💕💗


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


Happy Anniversary, Rita, to you and your DH. Lovely photo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations...it will be 43 for us in October!! Yes, where does the time go? Hope your DH heals up quickly.



RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have been busy today. Skyped with DD for an hour. She is so sweet. Have loaded my new shelves with all the can goods, been picking up the garage and helping DH tear down all those card board boxes, now doing laundry of towels and sheets that has been packed away for awhile. We are making head way slowly. Now to redo the pantry all over again, but at least have some room now to straightened things up.Taking shot tonight, yuk!!!!!I hate how it makes me feel for the next 48 hours.Won't be on much tomorrow.
> 
> Saxy know with your love and patience your DGS will come around and all will be well.It was lovely that your DH made you breakfast this morning. Very considerate. It is nice to be treated now and again by the hubby. My DH makes wonderful goulash and makes it every so often to give me a night off.
> 
> ...


I would lovvve to do that but I fell in love with that machine. It has a place to add water and steam the item on a shelf. It was $1100 on sale for $422...I think they mispriced it and lost it to cancel the sale so to speak. I'm getting the same machine new in a box...big deal hmm... But they said they would give me the 3 year warranty free this time. I'm thinking that could be a mess if I have to use it one day and they say "what warranty". I have to talk to my lawyer on another matter so I'm asking about this. Someplace wants money from hub but he left little. And last year I paid school tax around $200 this year it's like a thousand which my friends say is right so I don't know why the difference. All this has me jittery. Plus the contracter put in the doggy door, what a game of musical chairs with the pets! Then he tried to fix the book case and it went over like a deck of cards. Inwas so disgusted I asked him to take it to put together for himself or burn it! He saud he will burn it. He can build me one for $150 so that's what I'm doing. The school tax bill put a crimp I'm my budget and if the request for hub's estate is valid I have another problem. It will work out. I tried to order patterns and PayPal rejected all my credit cards which are good cards so tomorrow I'm looking into that. Might be I ordered after midnight? I'm meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow and just want to stay home tho I like her company..just feeling down. This got long and all I was doing was replying to you but got off track. Thanks for listening to this mess.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ************IMPORTANT NEWS*****************
> 
> We won the Euro lottery on Friday...I forgot to tell you all. We dont know what to spend it on the whole $3.70p
> 
> PS,,,,,,,, no begging letters please.


Buy yarn of course.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have to use The $ sign because this is an american computor and they dont seem to have a key for pounds......


Is a pound like a dollar?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> A foodsaver is a way to save food you can vacuum seal anything cereal bags reseal them chips reseal the bag frozen vegetables reseal the bags it is fantastic.......no you are not seeing things it is purple!


Ooh it sounds like a useful, fun toy. She will love it ...I would.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all... First of all can I say a huge thank you for all your kind messages, they mean so much. Mr B says you are all very kind. He phoned this morning & says he can see out of one eye & the other one is a little better. He has to have more tests today & have laser surgery. Hopefully he may be home tonight, so he says.
> Hope you all have a. Good day. Xx


What good news. I'm so glad. It's amazing what they can do. So happy for you and thinking positive for continued good news.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am ET and -14'C (7'F). We're supposed to have sun today. I'm tired and just want to go back to bed. Something is making noise outside. I think they have the snowplows and sanders out this morning. Where were they yesterday when everything was slippery?


Staying off the roads?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's 2 dolls


Both are delightful! You do knit quite well. The doll looks perfect. Your baby is beautiful. I'm plugging along with my Bsby dress. On row 21. It says end on row 4 or 18 should measure 7 1/2 inches. But what if it measures but not on those rows? Odd? Anyway I love the dolls, both of them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stay inside unless you have someone to hold onto while walking. I wouldn't want you to go down on ice.


I'd chance snow but stay in if it's icy. I once had a strong wind slide me about a foot across the ice while I stood still. You have no control on ice. You could break a hip.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was only the other day I was saying that I reckoned her cancer had come back, she was off the show for too long to just be having a rest. It's very sad, she will be missed. For all the rest of you who don't know what we're on about, one of the stars of our favourite soap, Coronation Street, has died quite suddenly at the age of 60 after 43 years in the show!


It's just not the same when the show replaces someone. Sad she died so young.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was only the other day I was saying that I reckoned her cancer had come back, she was off the show for too long to just be having a rest. It's very sad, she will be missed. For all the rest of you who don't know what we're on about, one of the stars of our favourite soap, Coronation Street, has died quite suddenly at the age of 60 after 43 years in the show!


It's just not the same when the show replaces someone. Sad she died so young. I thought it was a person who use to chat here.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Glad to be back (only gone one day) haha. I know I need the shot but it plays heck with my body. See everybody has been busy.
> 
> Chrissy so sorry to hear your DH is in hospital but know they will make things right for him. Is scary when vision is affected so he is in the right place. Give him my best wishes.
> 
> ...


Woops...I didn't notice that at all. Spell check is a 'demon' critter! Tricky. 
I'm up quite late. We got icecream Sundays and I think the sugar put us all to,sleep earlier.son dog and me so now we are awake. I hear him upstairs coming down now. Dog is sleeping in her cage. Cat on my lap. She likes one afghan best. Funny how she knows when I'm using that one.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


You are a lovely couple. Congratulations.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is a pound like a dollar?


Different amounts


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would lovvve to do that but I fell in love with that machine. It has a place to add water and steam the item on a shelf. It was $1100 on sale for $422...I think they mispriced it and lost it to cancel the sale so to speak. I'm getting the same machine new in a box...big deal hmm... But they said they would give me the 3 year warranty free this time. I'm thinking that could be a mess if I have to use it one day and they say "what warranty". I have to talk to my lawyer on another matter so I'm asking about this. Someplace wants money from hub but he left little. And last year I paid school tax around $200 this year it's like a thousand which my friends say is right so I don't know why the difference. All this has me jittery. Plus the contracter put in the doggy door, what a game of musical chairs with the pets! Then he tried to fix the book case and it went over like a deck of cards. Inwas so disgusted I asked him to take it to put together for himself or burn it! He saud he will burn it. He can build me one for $150 so that's what I'm doing. The school tax bill put a crimp I'm my budget and if the request for hub's estate is valid I have another problem. It will work out. I tried to order patterns and PayPal rejected all my credit cards which are good cards so tomorrow I'm looking into that. Might be I ordered after midnight? I'm meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow and just want to stay home tho I like her company..just feeling down. This got long and all I was doing was replying to you but got off track. Thanks for listening to this mess.


Why do you have to pay a school tax, does everyone in USA have to pay it?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

And here iis the latest photos of the twins, and their big sisters


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's good!


I now have a working immersion heater, which I need in the summer when the gas system is not needed for heating.
The roofers aren't here today as it is raining. I wish I'd known that before I got up at 7.45!.
I'm off to the Airport for coffee and to meet friends, with DH.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Make sure it's well fastened down or the yobs of Worthing will have that off in no time!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I asked what he did with the old stuff, and he said he makes fishing weights. Once the lead is up and the concrete has been added it would need a concrete cutter to remove the lead.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can he nip round to Purple's and sort hers out when he's done yours? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


He would quite happily, but he would charge! (he didn't charge me though)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We had that done to our roof then had the whole house re-pointed. After that a new front door. I got so cross because everyone commented on the door & not the rest of the work which cost lots! Hope it keeps dry for your work. Hope you have plenty of tea!!


The house doesn't need repointing, but I would like a new front door. I hope no-one notices the new lead!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I walked upto the over 60's today and kept my balance quite well. Coming back I linked my friend and then I managed to get home fine. My winnings...........I won $20, bonus ball again!. A tin of spaghetti, a pkt of toffee chocs, a pckt of white chocolate drops and thats the lot. DH has not been in long, I was nodding on the chair. Tum is off today.


well done! On the walk and the winnings.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi I agree with you. We dont always want to talk, and thats OK....there are no pressures from or to any of us.....we can be ourselves.
> :thumbup:


It's fine sometimes to just read - as long as we don't all have silent times at once!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


I love that wedding dress, and what a beautiful bride.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is a pound like a dollar?


It's worth more. Half as much again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And here iis the latest photos of the twins, and their big sisters


Exquisite photos. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Both are delightful! You do knit quite well. The doll looks perfect. Your baby is beautiful. I'm plugging along with my Bsby dress. On row 21. It says end on row 4 or 18 should measure 7 1/2 inches. But what if it measures but not on those rows? Odd? Anyway I love the dolls, both of them.


Thank you Polly. It's nice easy knitting x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's worth more. Half as much again.


Morning Janet, you are up early. I'm making the most of a lie in as the gas man is coming at 8am tomorrow. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its very grey today. Ive got nothing planned , maybe a couple of jobs. Sorry I forgot! I need to go to ASDA's. Its lynns birthday today so I may pop round there with her card.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


Happy anniversary Rita.......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So beautiful!



Xiang said:


> And here iis the latest photos of the twins, and their big sisters


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey. Off to pain management this afternoon. Got my knitting at the ready.

Hope everyone is ok and those north of the equator are keeping warm. Judi the pictures of the girls looking all summery warmed me up. x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


Happy anniversary to you both. Love the picture, your dress is similar to a friends who was married around that time. Hope you get to celebrate.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> And here iis the latest photos of the twins, and their big sisters


What beautiful girls you are so blessed. Thank you for showing us the phoyos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a frosty Chicago-land. We had a fresh layer of snow fall overnight, but it's not enough to cause any problems--at least that's what I'm hoping since I'm driving our grandson to school this morning. He stayed overnight while his Mom was at a meeting downtown Chicago plus a staff dinner. He is so fun to have around...we made pancakes together this a.m. -- one cartoon of Paw Patrol and then we're getting dressed to go. He was asleep by 7:30 last night and woke up at 6:30 so a great night's sleep.

When I get back home, I'm determined to get something done today---know I have to start with the laundry and then will go from there. I'll probably clean out my little sewing corner - the shelves have gotten out of control--time to organize the books, magazines and supplies. I received a table top organizer that has a middle section with pockets all around the outside -- it's very sturdy and swivels. I think it will be a good way to organize the scissors, tape measures, needles and everything I use all the time..much easier to find that in the deep sewing machine cabinet drawer. They'll still be put away so little granddaughters won't be able to get into them---but I can find things easier--wonder how long it will last?

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone e, it's a cold, miserable day here, pleased I haven't got far to go today. I have my grandson again as his parents have taken his brother to the hospital. They are on their way home now. GS1 has been diagnosed with Autism, which is not a surprise to us, it will be good to have it in writing so he can get help in school.
My DH is feeling much better today although we are both tired as he had to have drops every 2 hours during the night!! I don't think I really slept as I was waiting for the alarm to go off again. I think a nice doze in the chair is required this afternoon after I have taken GS3 home. 
Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris -- you are definitely in store for a good nap today. Hope the school is well equipped to help with DGS1.



LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone e, it's a cold, miserable day here, pleased I haven't got far to go today. I have my grandson again as his parents have taken his brother to the hospital. They are on their way home now. GS1 has been diagnosed with Autism, which is not a surprise to us, it will be good to have it in writing so he can get help in school.
> My DH is feeling much better today although we are both tired as he had to have drops every 2 hours during the night!! I don't think I really slept as I was waiting for the alarm to go off again. I think a nice doze in the chair is required this afternoon after I have taken GS3 home.
> Have a good rest of the day.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a sunny and warm 75 degree F Florida. Staff coming this afternoon and I do believe I will keep going with laundry and pantry today.DH will be off to dialysis. Making chicken salad for dinner with some type of soup.Nothing special today.

GS congrats on the winnings and your mile walk. So proud of you. You have definitely made big strides in your recovery.

Rita congrats and Happy Anniversary to you and your hubby. May you enjoy many more happy years of wedded bliss.

Rookie thanks for the recipe for the salad. I left my arabic cookbook back in Pa. Will bring it down when we move permanently here in the summer. Have a fun day cleaning out your sewing corner. If you get bored how about coming here, it would be different stuff to organize.haha

Chrissy I think an afternoon nap is a great idea since you were up and down all night. Hope your DH is doing much better. Did the dr. ever say what he thought had happened???

Purple Bet you can't wait for the furnace to be installed tomorrow. You have been more than patient. More so than I would have been. Rest today and get ready for the workmen tomorrow.

Londy have you started your socks yet.? Love the sweater you did.What are you up to tody dear??

Lifeline hope all is well. Thinking of you.

Saxy have a lovely time having coffee out with DH and I believe meeting up with friends. I love to go to airports and watch the planes take off and land.

Nitzi hope the roads have improved for you to get to work this morning.

Binky I know your mom will enjoy the packing machine as one of my grandkids used to call it.It really does keep freezer burn off foods.

Jolly Your washer sounds very fancy. Great deal. Stores loss if they missed priced it. You do have alot on your plate today with the contractors and such. I would go out to lunch and have some fun with your friend.Forget about taxes and such for a little while.

Xiang all states have some form of school tax. We have to pay about $800.00 ayear in Pa, even though we have no children in school. This is nuts as far as I am concerned. Didn't mind paying when kids were in school, but why now.

Have to go fix up DH new med.Hugs to all. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pearl....different stuff and definitely warmer. I promise that when I come down to visit my sister in Sun City Center or my brother over near the Villages that I'll come to see you.



pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm 75 degree F Florida. Staff coming this afternoon and I do believe I will keep going with laundry and pantry today.DH will be off to dialysis. Making chicken salad for dinner with some type of soup.Nothing special today.
> 
> GS congrats on the winnings and your mile walk. So proud of you. You have definitely made big strides in your recovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/1041/result/5577.html

I "could be British".....this is for fun. Some of these sayings are still in use here in the USA...now know where they came from.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Janet, you are up early. I'm making the most of a lie in as the gas man is coming at 8am tomorrow. X


The roofers start at 8.00, so I've been up early all week.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm 75 degree F Florida. Staff coming this afternoon and I do believe I will keep going with laundry and pantry today.DH will be off to dialysis. Making chicken salad for dinner with some type of soup.Nothing special today.
> 
> GS congrats on the winnings and your mile walk. So proud of you. You have definitely made big strides in your recovery.
> 
> ...


Our local airport is quite small, with mostly private planes. I didn't see any up. Even the seagulls were walking this morning! A really dreary day, but nice to have coffee with friends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a sunny and warm 75 degree F Florida. Staff coming this afternoon and I do believe I will keep going with laundry and pantry today.DH will be off to dialysis. Making chicken salad for dinner with some type of soup.Nothing special today.
> 
> GS congrats on the winnings and your mile walk. So proud of you. You have definitely made big strides in your recovery.
> 
> ...


Our local airport is quite small, with mostly private planes. I didn't see any up. Even the seagulls were walking this morning! A really dreary day, but nice to have coffee with friends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Sorry; seeing double!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Rookie more than welcome to come see us. We are about 45 mins. from the Villages. Have to check distance from Sun City. When are you planning to visit your brother and sister.??This would be great to see you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chris -- you are definitely in store for a good nap today. Hope the school is well equipped to help with DGS1.


Unfortunately there are so many children in our area who have the same problems that the school get lots of support. GS1 is in a great little school, he is such a nice boy & everyone seems to like him, especially some of the teachers. My DD has already been offered lots of support which is very reassuring. I'm off for my nap now! Have a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Chrissy I think an afternoon nap is a great idea since you were up and down all night. Hope your DH is doing much better. Did the dr. ever say what he thought had happened???

Hi Purly.
My husband had a huge build up of pressure in both eyes. Apparently the pressure is ok if lower than 21. He had readings of 59 in his. If he hadn't got to hospital that day he could of lost his sight! He's on lots of different drops. The laser surgery was to make tiny holes to let out the build-up of fluid which caused the build-up of pressure. I phoned the person who sent him to hospital to thank him & he said he thought that he had lost his sight already in one eye when he saw him. Good job he didn't tell Bill that! Today his eyes are naturally very sore but he can seeX. lots of love xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I finally worked out how to download pictures from my Note.

These are the roses outside my front door' taken a few days ago. They are now slightly frostbitten.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

and here is Aiden with my knitted scotty dog (Alan Dart)

that's Sarah in the background


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I loved knitting this baby cardigan


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I win the yellow car competition! Not only is this parked right outside my front door; it is larger than most cars, very bright and....ours!
It is a registered fire engine and was used airside at Gatwick airport in it's first life.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Chrissy I think an afternoon nap is a great idea since you were up and down all night. Hope your DH is doing much better. Did the dr. ever say what he thought had happened???
> 
> Hi Purly.
> My husband had a huge build up of pressure in both eyes. Apparently the pressure is ok if lower than 21. He had readings of 59 in his. If he hadn't got to hospital that day he could of lost his sight! He's on lots of different drops. The laser surgery was to make tiny holes to let out the build-up of fluid which caused the build-up of pressure. I phoned the person who sent him to hospital to thank him & he said he thought that he had lost his sight already in one eye when he saw him. Good job he didn't tell Bill that! Today his eyes are naturally very sore but he can seeX. lots of love xx


That is really great news!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

You cannot really see them, but these are Londy, Purple and Lifeline swimming in the sea at Worthing last summer.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I loved knitting this baby cardigan


That is really nice I don't blame you there is enough going on to keep it from getting boring!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and here is Aiden with my knitted scotty dog (Alan Dart)
> 
> that's Sarah in the background


That scotty dog is adorable, Aiden is a doll.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I win the yellow car competition! Not only is this parked right outside my front door; it is larger than most cars, very bright and....ours!
> It is a registered fire engine and was used airside at Gatwick airport in it's first life.


Congratulations Saxy that is really nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You cannot really see them, but these are Londy, Purple and Lifeline swimming in the sea at Worthing last summer.


Great picture!! You did figure it out, well done!!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its rainy today. I slept well in my own bed last night. I dont know what we are doing today. Im hoping for a knitting day.


I knit every day, working on one of many projects at a time. Almost finished with an openwork jacket I've been knitting. It's cold and rainy here today so I think I'll read, too.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I knit every day, working on one of many projects at a time. Almost finished with an openwork jacket I've been knitting. It's cold and rainy here today so I think I'll read, too.


Hello MrsB. Welcome to Connections. It's definitely a day for sitting in the warm, reading or knitting.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Today is Michael's Birthday he is 2 can't believe it already, I did not get his sweater done but I am close just the ribbing band and the sleeves, his blanket is another story!!

Our weather is all over the place right now one day it has been 60 then 50 now it is in the 40's that is how it goes here.

hope you all are enjoying your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I knit every day, working on one of many projects at a time. Almost finished with an openwork jacket I've been knitting. It's cold and rainy here today so I think I'll read, too.


Hello MrsB I like the sound of your jacket, cold and rainy definitely ='s knitting or reading.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Chris -- you are definitely in store for a good nap today. Hope the school is well equipped to help with DGS1.


I agree with all Rookie says! Get some well deserved rest!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Our local airport is quite small, with mostly private planes. I didn't see any up. Even the seagulls were walking this morning! A really dreary day, but nice to have coffee with friends.


Mr Ric would love that airport!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Chrissy I think an afternoon nap is a great idea since you were up and down all night. Hope your DH is doing much better. Did the dr. ever say what he thought had happened???
> 
> Hi Purly.
> My husband had a huge build up of pressure in both eyes. Apparently the pressure is ok if lower than 21. He had readings of 59 in his. If he hadn't got to hospital that day he could of lost his sight! He's on lots of different drops. The laser surgery was to make tiny holes to let out the build-up of fluid which caused the build-up of pressure. I phoned the person who sent him to hospital to thank him & he said he thought that he had lost his sight already in one eye when he saw him. Good job he didn't tell Bill that! Today his eyes are naturally very sore but he can seeX. lots of love xx


What a huge blessing, Chrissy!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think I finally worked out how to download pictures from my Note.
> 
> These are the roses outside my front door' taken a few days ago. They are now slightly frostbitten.


Lovely!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Today is our 44th wedding anniversary. I don't think we will be celebrating too much. John had surgery on his foot last week and is still hobbling around. I just can't believe it has been so many years. Where did time go?
> I so enjoy all my friends on Connections and I hope you all are doing well and surviving the January hum drums. So cloudy and dreary here and then if the sun shines it is bitterly cold. i am not a winter person, i want sunshine, birds singing and flowers blooming.


Couldn't agree more Rita! We were married in August '68 and it was just too darned hot to be trussed up in several layers of tight-fitting satin!!! However, may I wish you every happiness for the future and congrats to you and DH!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would lovvve to do that but I fell in love with that machine. It has a place to add water and steam the item on a shelf. It was $1100 on sale for $422...I think they mispriced it and lost it to cancel the sale so to speak. I'm getting the same machine new in a box...big deal hmm... But they said they would give me the 3 year warranty free this time. I'm thinking that could be a mess if I have to use it one day and they say "what warranty". I have to talk to my lawyer on another matter so I'm asking about this. Someplace wants money from hub but he left little. And last year I paid school tax around $200 this year it's like a thousand which my friends say is right so I don't know why the difference. All this has me jittery. Plus the contracter put in the doggy door, what a game of musical chairs with the pets! Then he tried to fix the book case and it went over like a deck of cards. Inwas so disgusted I asked him to take it to put together for himself or burn it! He saud he will burn it. He can build me one for $150 so that's what I'm doing. The school tax bill put a crimp I'm my budget and if the request for hub's estate is valid I have another problem. It will work out. I tried to order patterns and PayPal rejected all my credit cards which are good cards so tomorrow I'm looking into that. Might be I ordered after midnight? I'm meeting a friend for lunch tomorrow and just want to stay home tho I like her company..just feeling down. This got long and all I was doing was replying to you but got off track. Thanks for listening to this mess.


You are having a time of it, aren't you Polly!? So sorry and I hope things get sorted soon, hang in there dear!! By the way, it might sound like a daft question but why do you pay the school tax and what is it?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And here iis the latest photos of the twins, and their big sisters


What a beautiful bunch of belles!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I asked what he did with the old stuff, and he said he makes fishing weights. Once the lead is up and the concrete has been added it would need a concrete cutter to remove the lead.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Chrissy I think an afternoon nap is a great idea since you were up and down all night. Hope your DH is doing much better. Did the dr. ever say what he thought had happened???
> 
> Hi Purly.
> My husband had a huge build up of pressure in both eyes. Apparently the pressure is ok if lower than 21. He had readings of 59 in his. If he hadn't got to hospital that day he could of lost his sight! He's on lots of different drops. The laser surgery was to make tiny holes to let out the build-up of fluid which caused the build-up of pressure. I phoned the person who sent him to hospital to thank him & he said he thought that he had lost his sight already in one eye when he saw him. Good job he didn't tell Bill that! Today his eyes are naturally very sore but he can seeX. lots of love xx


That's such good news, Chris, am thinking of you booth! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You cannot really see them, but these are Londy, Purple and Lifeline swimming in the sea at Worthing last summer.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: It was great fun and quite warm but there was quite a strong current and you could really feel it sweeping you away as it was so deep! Think I'm on the left of the picture?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Hello MrsB. Welcome to Connections. It's definitely a day for sitting in the warm, reading or knitting.


Hi from me too Mrs B!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, all caught up and not much to add to my other comments! Have been to see a film called Wild today, really good, about a girl who was grieving for her mother and so went right off the rails. She decided to do a 1000 mile walk up the west coast of the USA, it took 3 months but helped her deal with her life. True story!
Hope everyone is well and happy, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Rookie more than welcome to come see us. We are about 45 mins. from the Villages. Have to check distance from Sun City. When are you planning to visit your brother and sister.??This would be great to see you.


Not any time soon, unfortunately, but when I do, you'll be on my list to see as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is great news -- hope the pressure continues to ease.



LondonChris said:


> Chrissy I think an afternoon nap is a great idea since you were up and down all night. Hope your DH is doing much better. Did the dr. ever say what he thought had happened???
> 
> Hi Purly.
> My husband had a huge build up of pressure in both eyes. Apparently the pressure is ok if lower than 21. He had readings of 59 in his. If he hadn't got to hospital that day he could of lost his sight! He's on lots of different drops. The laser surgery was to make tiny holes to let out the build-up of fluid which caused the build-up of pressure. I phoned the person who sent him to hospital to thank him & he said he thought that he had lost his sight already in one eye when he saw him. Good job he didn't tell Bill that! Today his eyes are naturally very sore but he can seeX. lots of love xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darling little boy and his puppy.



SaxonLady said:


> and here is Aiden with my knitted scotty dog (Alan Dart)
> 
> that's Sarah in the background


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, cool.



SaxonLady said:


> I win the yellow car competition! Not only is this parked right outside my front door; it is larger than most cars, very bright and....ours!
> It is a registered fire engine and was used airside at Gatwick airport in it's first life.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up and not much to add to my other comments! Have been to see a film called Wild today, really good, about a girl who was grieving for her mother and so went right off the rails. She decided to do a 1000 mile walk up the west coast of the USA, it took 3 months but helped her deal with her life. True story!
> Hope everyone is well and happy, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


That sounds very interesting and alot like the movie The Way with Martin Sheen which was excellent!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And here iis the latest photos of the twins, and their big sisters


How adorable!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I win the yellow car competition! Not only is this parked right outside my front door; it is larger than most cars, very bright and....ours!
> It is a registered fire engine and was used airside at Gatwick airport in it's first life.


Give yourself a million points. I saw 5 on the way to the pain clinic :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That scotty dog is adorable, Aiden is a doll.


I quite agree xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I knit every day, working on one of many projects at a time. Almost finished with an openwork jacket I've been knitting. It's cold and rainy here today so I think I'll read, too.


Hello Mrs B and welcome. Is that your cat in your avatar?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris, so relieved that your Dh got to yhe hospital in time. Sending him loads of healing vibes xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Ive done a real goos lot of knitting today, I'm beginning to see the wood for the trees.

We went to ASDA and got some groceries. I phoned up lynn to wish her happy birthday and her husnband said its not until tomorrow...I said I though it was the 22nd. He said it is, but its only the 21st today. God give me strength to cope with my memory hahaha.

I had coffee and tea with margaret this afternoon and a kit kat!!!! DH's friend phoned hoim and he and some men from work are all going out for a meal on Friday night.Hows your day/night been?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone e, it's a cold, miserable day here, pleased I haven't got far to go today. I have my grandson again as his parents have taken his brother to the hospital. They are on their way home now. GS1 has been diagnosed with Autism, which is not a surprise to us, it will be good to have it in writing so he can get help in school.
> My DH is feeling much better today although we are both tired as he had to have drops every 2 hours during the night!! I don't think I really slept as I was waiting for the alarm to go off again. I think a nice doze in the chair is required this afternoon after I have taken GS3 home.
> Have a good rest of the day.


Glad theyve sorted GS1 out, like you say unless its down on paper then nobody will help you. My friend who cleans for me has 3 children and her 3rd one is autistic. Hes 10 now I think. They seem to cope fine, but I dont suppose its easy. Hope you all get together as Im sure you will and look out for each other to help him...I dont think I'm putting this right :roll: you know what Im meaning to say dont you?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and here is Aiden with my knitted scotty dog (Alan Dart)
> 
> that's Sarah in the background


What a lovely boy. Has grandma been knitting a hoodie too? I love the dog....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I knit every day, working on one of many projects at a time. Almost finished with an openwork jacket I've been knitting. It's cold and rainy here today so I think I'll read, too.


Hello Mrs B. Nice to have you aboard. I got quite a lot of knitting done today when really I should have been doing a few jobs!. Never mind the work will be there when I,m not!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Ive done a real goos lot of knitting today, I'm beginning to see the wood for the trees.
> 
> We went to ASDA and got some groceries. I phoned up lynn to wish her happy birthday and her husnband said its not until tomorrow...I said I though it was the 22nd. He said it is, but its only the 21st today. God give me strength to cope with my memory hahaha.
> 
> I had coffee and tea with margaret this afternoon and a kit kat!!!! DH's friend phoned hoim and he and some men from work are all going out for a meal on Friday night.Hows your day/night been?


I met a lady with early stage Alzheimers at Weight Watchers today, she was hilarious with her tales of what she forgets but I'm nearly as bad!! She is also epileptic and I asked what I should do if she had a seizure. She told me to just step over her!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Couldn't agree more Rita! We were married in August '68 and it was just too darned hot to be trussed up in several layers of tight-fitting satin!!! However, may I wish you every happiness for the future and congrats to you and DH!!!


Rita....Are you sure youve been married 44 yrs? and not 45? We were married feb 1969 and weve been married 46 years next month!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Rita....Are you sure youve been married 44 yrs? and not 45? We were married feb 1969 and weve been married 46 years next month!!!!!


Ive cocked up! I thought I was reading Ritas messahge and it was londy's////////Just forget what I said and ignore me!!!!! hahahaha I'm really losing it! but I'm happy enough so I care Not.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive cocked up! I thought I was reading Ritas messahge and it was londy's////////Just forget what I said and ignore me!!!!! hahahaha I'm really losing it! but I'm happy enough so I care Not.


Hi Susan, I'm losing it too. Been to pain management course today. It's turning into a knitti g group! I'll have them all wearinb purple soon. :shock: :shock:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Susan, I'm losing it too. Been to pain management course today. It's turning into a knitti g group! I'll have them all wearinb purple soon. :shock: :shock:


hahahahaha I can just imagine you all. Do they all knit? Do they want to go on connections? hahaha. Just think! tomorrow you'll be able to knit next to a radiator! :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And here iis the latest photos of the twins, and their big sisters


They are all beautiful, Judi!!! You must have so much fun with all of them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey. Off to pain management this afternoon. Got my knitting at the ready.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and those north of the equator are keeping warm. Judi the pictures of the girls looking all summery warmed me up. x


Hope it went well. It was 26F when I woke up this morning, but it's in the low 40s now, so not too bad out.  Went and ran some errands this a.m. and am now catching up on KP. Think I'll do some knitting this afternoon. Have only 3 more rows left on a shawl (307 stitches total when I've cast off). Looking forward to getting it off the needles and blocked (but I do tend to procrastinate on the blocking so will have to make that a priority). Hope you are all having a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hahahahaha I can just imagine you all. Do they all knit? Do they want to go on connections? hahaha. Just think! tomorrow you'll be able to knit next to a radiator! :roll:


Acouple of them knit, thr psychologist is learning to crochet


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and here is Aiden with my knitted scotty dog (Alan Dart)
> 
> that's Sarah in the background


What a great photo! Love Aiden's scotty dog and his sweater and he's quite the handsome young man. And it's great to see a photo of the lovely Sarah!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Not doing much this evening as l am so tired xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I loved knitting this baby cardigan


Oooh, I like that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I win the yellow car competition! Not only is this parked right outside my front door; it is larger than most cars, very bright and....ours!
> It is a registered fire engine and was used airside at Gatwick airport in it's first life.


Oh, that's so fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You cannot really see them, but these are Londy, Purple and Lifeline swimming in the sea at Worthing last summer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I knit every day, working on one of many projects at a time. Almost finished with an openwork jacket I've been knitting. It's cold and rainy here today so I think I'll read, too.


Hello, Mrs. B. It's cold here today, but the rain has made it this far north yet. I guess we're going to get it by tomorrow evening. Enjoy your knitting. It's a good day for it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today is Michael's Birthday he is 2 can't believe it already, I did not get his sweater done but I am close just the ribbing band and the sleeves, his blanket is another story!!
> 
> Our weather is all over the place right now one day it has been 60 then 50 now it is in the 40's that is how it goes here.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to Michael! He won't know that you didn't get his sweater and blanket done in time for his birthday, so will be happy when he does get them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, all caught up and not much to add to my other comments! Have been to see a film called Wild today, really good, about a girl who was grieving for her mother and so went right off the rails. She decided to do a 1000 mile walk up the west coast of the USA, it took 3 months but helped her deal with her life. True story!
> Hope everyone is well and happy, lotsa love xxxxxxxx


I've heard that's a good story. You got to see the beautiful scenery of the Pacific Northwest, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not doing much this evening as l am so tired xx


Good thing for you to be doing this p.m. Did you ever hear anything about your eye appointment?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Rita....Are you sure youve been married 44 yrs? and not 45? We were married feb 1969 and weve been married 46 years next month!!!!!


I think it would be 46 that is the year and month I was born and unfortunately I am sure I am 46!! :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive cocked up! I thought I was reading Ritas messahge and it was londy's////////Just forget what I said and ignore me!!!!! hahahaha I'm really losing it! but I'm happy enough so I care Not.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Me too, I realized after I just posted that it was Londy's, Rita didn't list the year she got married!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG we are just gettring dafter!!!! Im off to bed with my ham and crisp bread!!!!! night!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG we are just gettring dafter!!!! Im off to bed with my ham and crisp bread!!!!! night!


 Have a great evening! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I win the yellow car competition! Not only is this parked right outside my front door; it is larger than most cars, very bright and....ours!
> It is a registered fire engine and was used airside at Gatwick airport in it's first life.


Great pictures Saxy. Love your dog & GS,how old is he. The baby coat is so cute, could you let me know the pattern no, I'd like to make one for one of the many babies due around here. As for the YELLOW car, you definitely win! I was alongside a massive yellow cement mixer, it was quite scary but my Aiden thought it was wonderful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to Michael! He won't know that you didn't get his sweater and blanket done in time for his birthday, so will be happy when he does get them!


Your right he won't he keeps looking at me funny when I say there is the birthday boy, Yeah I am annoying him apparently! :-D


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Your right he won't he keeps looking at me funny when I say there is the birthday boy, Yeah I am annoying him apparently! :-D


That's too funny! He just doesn't have a clue! Wait 'til next year, though. He'll know then!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> You cannot really see them, but these are Londy, Purple and Lifeline swimming in the sea at Worthing last summer.


Memories of a sunny fun day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG we are just gettring dafter!!!! Im off to bed with my ham and crisp bread!!!!! night!


 :lol: :lol: Thank you for the card for Michael he watched it over and over!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Today is Michael's Birthday he is 2 can't believe it already, I did not get his sweater done but I am close just the ribbing band and the sleeves, his blanket is another story!!
> 
> Our weather is all over the place right now one day it has been 60 then 50 now it is in the 40's that is how it goes here.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, Micheal, you'll love your blanket when it's finished!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Glad theyve sorted GS1 out, like you say unless its down on paper then nobody will help you. My friend who cleans for me has 3 children and her 3rd one is autistic. Hes 10 now I think. They seem to cope fine, but I dont suppose its easy. Hope you all get together as Im sure you will and look out for each other to help him...I dont think I'm putting this right :roll: you know what Im meaning to say dont you?


My DD & her partner are both in shock tonight, they both knew what was wrong with him but it's different when you have the papers in front of you. My GS was really funny during his assessments & that's how he is most of the time. Hopefully they will get some much needed help from professionals now. We are obviously here to help, Euan is very special to me, my first GS & I watched him being born, we are very close. Thanks for your message


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Susan, I'm losing it too. Been to pain management course today. It's turning into a knitti g group! I'll have them all wearinb purple soon. :shock: :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DD & her partner are both in shock tonight, they both knew what was wrong with him but it's different when you have the papers in front of you. My GS was really funny during his assessments & that's how he is most of the time. Hopefully they will get some much needed help from professionals now. We are obviously here to help, Euan is very special to me, my first GS & I watched him being born, we are very close. Thanks for your message


So glad you've gotten that diagnosis for him, Chrissy! Yes, it probably was a bit shocking to actually get the diagnosis but as parents we do know when things are quite right, don't we? Hugs to you all! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Michael's mom just picked him up so I am going to go and get DD going in the right direction. Then I am going to knit after dinner.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Michael's mom just picked him up so I am going to go and get DD going in the right direction. Then I am going to knit after dinner.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Sounds like a good plan!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good thing for you to be doing this p.m. Did you ever hear anything about your eye appointment?


Hi Pam, I'm still waiting for the appointment. Been back to optician and she checked and it hss not got worse. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, I'm still waiting for the appointment. Been back to optician and she checked and it hss not got worse. X


That's good that it's not getting worse...but do hope you get in soon to get it looked at and some remedy given.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> So glad you've gotten that diagnosis for him, Chrissy! Yes, it probably was a bit shocking to actually get the diagnosis but as parents we do know when things are quite right, don't we? Hugs to you all! xxxooo


And from me too xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Michael's mom just picked him up so I am going to go and get DD going in the right direction. Then I am going to knit after dinner.
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHZEL XXXXXXXX


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good that it's not getting worse...but do hope you get in soon to get it looked at and some remedy given.


Thanks Rookie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, I'm still waiting for the appointment. Been back to optician and she checked and it hss not got worse. X


Oh, Purple, that's too bad that you're still waiting to hear, but good that it's not getting worse! I hope they get back to you soon with an appointment. xxxooo


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

JollyPolly
Just mark the bill to deceased husband that he is deceased and for how long. Then send it back with no money. My husband was gone for eight years and I was still receiving those bills. It gave me pleasure to just say, "he's dead!" That stopped all further contact.
StellaK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and misty Surrey. Up early waiting for the gasman who is stuck in traffic because of a broken down lorry on the motorway. At least he rang to let us know.

Still feeling very tired after the pain clinic yesterday, but out to lunch with the coven. We have 2 birthdays to celebrate and then on school pick up this evening.

Hi Stella and welcome to Connections, it's nice to see you here.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Love you all lots. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

STOP PRES - the gasman is here!!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. Its a miserable day. Might knit , Theres still a couple of jobs to do, cos /I still havent done them. They might get done today and they might not.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

StellaK said:


> JollyPolly
> Just mark the bill to deceased husband that he is deceased and for how long. Then send it back with no money. My husband was gone for eight years and I was still receiving those bills. It gave me pleasure to just say, "he's dead!" That stopped all further contact.
> StellaK


Hello Stella K....Is that your dog in the avatar? He/she is gorgeous. Welcome to connections


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and misty Surrey. Up early waiting for the gasman who is stuck in traffic because of a broken down lorry on the motorway. At least he rang to let us know.
> 
> Still feeling very tired after the pain clinic yesterday, but out to lunch with the coven. We have 2 birthdays to celebrate and then on school pick up this evening.
> 
> ...


This gasmam of yours is like someone we would get here. Your sagas are getting to be like mine.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This gasmam of yours is like someone we would get here. Your sagas are getting to be like mine.


Continuing saga..... new boiler pipes don't fit old connections, flue not far away from window (but it is now!) He's already had 2 cups of coffee. Do I charge him to use the loo?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRES - the gasman is here!!!!!!


Hoorah :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Continuing saga..... new boiler pipes don't fit old connections, flue not far away from window (but it is now!) He's already had 2 cups of coffee. Do I charge him to use the loo?


Certainly not by the hour! Did they check it out before?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Continuing saga..... new boiler pipes don't fit old connections, flue not far away from window (but it is now!) He's already had 2 cups of coffee. Do I charge him to use the loo?


Certainly not by the hour! Did they check it out before?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Mr Ric would love that airport!


He really would. It was the first licensed airport in the world and retains that look. The airport building is Art Deco, opened in 1937. The Airport was opened in 1910.

It also looks out to the north to Lancing college chapel, which is locally known as Hogwarts.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What a lovely boy. Has grandma been knitting a hoodie too? I love the dog....


Yes, that's one of the ones I knitted for the boys to match my 'high viz' jumper. You can see them miles off!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Great pictures Saxy. Love your dog & GS,how old is he. The baby coat is so cute, could you let me know the pattern no, I'd like to make one for one of the many babies due around here. As for the YELLOW car, you definitely win! I was alongside a massive yellow cement mixer, it was quite scary but my Aiden thought it was wonderful!


My Aiden is 7. I haven't the faintest idea where the cardigan pattern would be. I'll look out for it. I made the hat to match without a pattern.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Memories of a sunny fun day!


Good memories!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRES - the gasman is here!!!!!!


So is mine, but he's only here for a coffee and to spend time with his grandparents.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its a miserable day. Might knit , Theres still a couple of jobs to do, cos /I still havent done them. They might get done today and they might not.


I'm sorry your weather is dismal. I'm sending you some of our sunshine. It's quite golden outside.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRES - the gasman is here!!!!!!


Glory, Glory, Glory....some heat. Hope it helps you to feel better...have a wonderful lunch and great time with GKs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Continuing saga..... new boiler pipes don't fit old connections, flue not far away from window (but it is now!) He's already had 2 cups of coffee. Do I charge him to use the loo?


I guess good help is hard to find everywhere.


----------



## RitaMc (Sep 16, 2011)

Grandma Susan, yes it is 44 years for us but there are times when I think it has been many more!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Stella -- welcome to Connections!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRES - the gasman is here!!!!!!


Yay!!!!! Enjoy your day and I hope you get some time to rest. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Certainly not by the hour! Did they check it out before?


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He really would. It was the first licensed airport in the world and retains that look. The airport building is Art Deco, opened in 1937. The Airport was opened in 1910.
> 
> It also looks out to the north to Lancing college chapel, which is locally known as Hogwarts.


Definitely he would love that!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> STOP PRES - the gasman is here!!!!!!


Yeah!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So is mine, but he's only here for a coffee and to spend time with his grandparents.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Latest news... had lovely lunch with the coven mix of chinese and indian. Back home to pick up car meet another gasman, told they have condemned the mains pipe, so new one bei g fitted tomorrow. Nee boiler in, old one out, lots of new shiny pipes. Now at Dds. LM loves her new doll and has called her Rosie. Catch you later xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest news... had lovely lunch with the coven mix of chinese and indian. Back home to pick up car meet another gasman, told they have condemned the mains pipe, so new one bei g fitted tomorrow. Nee boiler in, old one out, lots of new shiny pipes. Now at Dds. LM loves her new doll and has called her Rosie. Catch you later xxx


Gasmen are like Motor mechanics - always find something else to bill you for!
Rosie suits the doll. Well named.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies it has been hard for me to start today I didn't get up till just about an hour ago, I was up late knitting finished the body of Michael's sweater so just the sleeves to go it is going to swallow him, worked on his blanket till I got to the body and was to lazy to get up and get the rest of the yarn needed, so I worked on the shawl for N1 and the hat for N3 and then went to bed around 3:30 a.m., I took a nap yesterday around 5 and so I couldn't go back to sleep.

Hope all is going well with the gasman for Purple and that everyone else is having a wonderful day!!!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest news... had lovely lunch with the coven mix of chinese and indian. Back home to pick up car meet another gasman, told they have condemned the mains pipe, so new one bei g fitted tomorrow. Nee boiler in, old one out, lots of new shiny pipes. Now at Dds. LM loves her new doll and has called her Rosie. Catch you later xxx


Sorry they didn't get it finished! I told DH last night that I want new ducts ran threw out this house including out here in the office and living room and that I want the guest bath totally gutted and remodeled and I want to hire someone to do it!!! I have counted to three.........my ode to O brother where art thou :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> He really would. It was the first licensed airport in the world and retains that look. The airport building is Art Deco, opened in 1937. The Airport was opened in 1910.
> 
> It also looks out to the north to Lancing college chapel, which is locally known as Hogwarts.


Just been telling DH about your airport, we will have to come down one day & meet you for coffee! My SIL just said his brother used to Live in a house which backed onto the airport, he used to go to the air show.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> He really would. It was the first licensed airport in the world and retains that look. The airport building is Art Deco, opened in 1937. The Airport was opened in 1910.
> 
> It also looks out to the north to Lancing college chapel, which is locally known as Hogwarts.


Just been telling DH about your airport, we will have to come down one day & meet you for coffee! My SIL just said his brother used to Live in a house which backed onto the airport, he used to go to the air show.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest news... had lovely lunch with the coven mix of chinese and indian. Back home to pick up car meet another gasman, told they have condemned the mains pipe, so new one bei g fitted tomorrow. Nee boiler in, old one out, lots of new shiny pipes. Now at Dds. LM loves her new doll and has called her Rosie. Catch you later xxx


Thanks for the update, Purple. Glad it's at least moving toward being completely fixed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all!! Had a very nice afternoon with my friend after handing over the cowls that I had knitted for another friend and yes, she paid me! Poor soul had to call an ambulance last night, she is 85 and had really bad nosebleed that she couldn't stop and I think she was really frightened. She is ok now but has an urgent appointment with her doctor tomorrow.
I was left with no 'TV knitting' so I have started another cowl in white!! Am out with Jill tomorrow, we are going up to London for a mooch about and some lunch and maybe some wine......!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've heard that's a good story. You got to see the beautiful scenery of the Pacific Northwest, too!


Yes, it is a good story and the scenery was stunning! Want to see your part of the world for myself one day!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We went out and had a sandwhich and then came home. I went in the bath and have had my pjs on since 3pm. Ive been very tired today. I spoke with lynn to wish her happy birthday and we are thinking of dancing on monday if the weather is ok. Ive been too tired to knit today. Might have more energy tomorrow, although Im at the stroke clinic.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RitaMc said:


> Grandma Susan, yes it is 44 years for us but there are times when I think it has been many more!!!!!!!


Hahahaha, Rita, I know just what you mean and I'm guessing we would all agree!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest news... had lovely lunch with the coven mix of chinese and indian. Back home to pick up car meet another gasman, told they have condemned the mains pipe, so new one bei g fitted tomorrow. Nee boiler in, old one out, lots of new shiny pipes. Now at Dds. LM loves her new doll and has called her Rosie. Catch you later xxx


Rosie, that's a lovely name and what we almost called DD! So is the new boiler working then.....or not?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just been telling DH about your airport, we will have to come down one day & meet you for coffee! My SIL just said his brother used to Live in a house which backed onto the airport, he used to go to the air show.


DH has been helping run the Airshow since its inception 22 years ago - he is the longest standing committee member.
The restaurant makes lovely lattes. And lunches and breakfasts.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies it has been hard for me to start today I didn't get up till just about an hour ago, I was up late knitting finished the body of Michael's sweater so just the sleeves to go it is going to swallow him, worked on his blanket till I got to the body and was to lazy to get up and get the rest of the yarn needed, so I worked on the shawl for N1 and the hat for N3 and then went to bed around 3:30 a.m., I took a nap yesterday around 5 and so I couldn't go back to sleep.
> 
> Hope all is going well with the gasman for Purple and that everyone else is having a wonderful day!!!
> 
> ...


Oh you naughty girl, you need your proper sleep with your busy life, now don't do that again!! Mother has spoken!! Love ya! xxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH has been helping run the Airshow since its inception 22 years ago - he is the longest standing committee member.
> The restaurant makes lovely lattes. And lunches and breakfasts.


My avatar was taken at the airshow, and there is the 'yellow peril' in the background.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We went out and had a sandwhich and then came home. I went in the bath and have had my pjs on since 3pm. Ive been very tired today. I spoke with lynn to wish her happy birthday and we are thinking of dancing on monday if the weather is ok. Ive been too tired to knit today. Might have more energy tomorrow, although Im at the stroke clinic.


To quote you: Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow!!! Glad you practice what you preach!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My avatar was taken at the airshow, and there is the 'yellow peril' in the background.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest news... had lovely lunch with the coven mix of chinese and indian. Back home to pick up car meet another gasman, told they have condemned the mains pipe, so new one bei g fitted tomorrow. Nee boiler in, old one out, lots of new shiny pipes. Now at Dds. LM loves her new doll and has called her Rosie. Catch you later xxx


I think Rosie is a lovely name for the doll....did you post a photo of her completely dressed?

Glad you have a shiny new boiler and pipes...sounds like it was past due to be replaced...sorry it had take so long.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Had a very nice afternoon with my friend after handing over the cowls that I had knitted for another friend and yes, she paid me! Poor soul had to call an ambulance last night, she is 85 and had really bad nosebleed that she couldn't stop and I think she was really frightened. She is ok now but has an urgent appointment with her doctor tomorrow.
> I was left with no 'TV knitting' so I have started another cowl in white!! Am out with Jill tomorrow, we are going up to London for a mooch about and some lunch and maybe some wine......!! xxxxxxxxxx


Busy girl!! Hope your friend is ok. I'm not doing much today. My washer broke down yesterday. Mr Ric is fixing it but can't get the replacement part until tomorrow afternoon. I had a load of laundry in the machine and it had just finished filling up the tub when it stopped working.  Had to unload the wet things and scoop out the water so he could get to the back to get at the part that's broken. What a morning!

But tomorrow I get to run away for a vist with my friend (the one I take a ferry ride to see). So looking forward to that!

Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it is a good story and the scenery was stunning! Want to see your part of the world for myself one day!!!


That would be wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hahahaha, Rita, I know just what you mean and I'm guessing we would all agree!!!


Indeed we would!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!! Had a very nice afternoon with my friend after handing over the cowls that I had knitted for another friend and yes, she paid me! Poor soul had to call an ambulance last night, she is 85 and had really bad nosebleed that she couldn't stop and I think she was really frightened. She is ok now but has an urgent appointment with her doctor tomorrow.
> I was left with no 'TV knitting' so I have started another cowl in white!! Am out with Jill tomorrow, we are going up to London for a mooch about and some lunch and maybe some wine......!! xxxxxxxxxx


A "mooch about"....bargain hunting? Lunch with wine is wonderful. I'll see if I can find the napkin I saved from the Italian restaurant that we met my brother at for a late dinner...it was wonderful!! It wasn't far from the Liberty store as we walked to the restaurant after visiting John Lewis, Selfridges and the Liberty stores.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> To quote you: Never do today what you can put off until tomorrow!!! Glad you practice what you preach!! xxxxxx


I've definitely been in that mode lately!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, im7 back home now. The gaxmen are coming tomorrow to finish off, so we are still without the boiler, but hopefully this time
tomorrow it should (kkeeping everything crossed) done.

Still have to make some clothes for Rosie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, im7 back home now. The gaxmen are coming tomorrow to finish off, so we are still without the boiler, but hopefully this time
> tomorrow it should (kkeeping everything crossed) done.
> 
> Still have to make some clothes for Rosie.


Glad you're home and hopefully resting. Have a good evening. Love and hugs to you and Mr P. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> DH has been helping run the Airshow since its inception 22 years ago - he is the longest standing committee member.
> The restaurant makes lovely lattes. And lunches and breakfasts.


We will be down one day when it's warmer.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Evening all. Just got home from my choir., which is always fun. I am so tired now & going off to bed , I shall be singing "Budapest" in my sleep. See you in the morning. Xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. Had a quiet day My two new sofa beds were delivered this morning. They look so nice in the house. Little by little we are getting there.Napped today and made an easy supper. Took left over chicken and made chicken salad on croissants with pickles and fresh fruit on the side. DH said it is delicious. So happy he liked it. I am so tired today also, don't know why. Will try to catch up with all the news tomorrow. Love ya all. Purlyxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening everyone. Had a quiet day My two new sofa beds were delivered this morning. They look so nice in the house. Little by little we are getting there.Napped today and made an easy supper. Took left over chicken and made chicken salad on croissants with pickles and fresh fruit on the side. DH said it is delicious. So happy he liked it. I am so tired today also, don't know why. Will try to catch up with all the news tomorrow. Love ya all. Purlyxxx


Gkad things are coming along for you, Purly. Your supper sounds yummy and it's a bonus that it was easy.  Sending hugs your way. Hope you get some rest tonight. xxxooo


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, that is my dog. His name in Bazz and is now 6 years old. He is a "shorkie"a shih tzu and yorkie mix and weighs about 8 pounds. He is my best friend and follows me everywhere.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Yes, that is my dog. His name in Bazz and is now 6 years old. He is a "shorkie"a shih tzu and yorkie mix and weighs about 8 pounds. He is my best friend and follows me everywhere.


He's adorable!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Busy girl!! Hope your friend is ok. I'm not doing much today. My washer broke down yesterday. Mr Ric is fixing it but can't get the replacement part until tomorrow afternoon. I had a load of laundry in the machine and it had just finished filling up the tub when it stopped working.  Had to unload the wet things and scoop out the water so he could get to the back to get at the part that's broken. What a morning!
> 
> But tomorrow I get to run away for a vist with my friend (the one I take a ferry ride to see). So looking forward to that!
> 
> Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


That's almost exactly what happened to me. The pump on my washing machine packed up, so I was left with sodden washing in the machine. I had to wait two days for a new pump. came yesterday. I am now slowly catching up!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

The sun keeps coming and going. ATM it is hiding behind some ominous looking clouds. The men are back up on the roof. We only lost one day so far when it rained. This is the fifth day in a row when I have had to be up before 8 am.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

StellaK said:


> Yes, that is my dog. His name in Bazz and is now 6 years old. He is a "shorkie"a shih tzu and yorkie mix and weighs about 8 pounds. He is my best friend and follows me everywhere.


He's very cute. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The sun keeps coming and going. ATM it is hiding behind some ominous looking clouds. The men are back up on the roof. We only lost one day so far when it rained. This is the fifth day in a row when I have had to be up before 8 am.


Morning Saxy, I feel for you having to get up for the roofers The gasman is here again to finish off. We were at -5 last night. Can't wait to get the heating on again. Of course the temp is going to rise now!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been sitting here watching a delivery lorry slide backwards down our road, it's like a skating rink out there. I was going to walk to the shops but I don;t think I will risk it.

Maybe just sit here and knit.

Hope everyone is ok. Love and hugs.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319082-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

